# Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

Muchos estáis tan *hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní *como un servidor. El vacunazismo no es más que otra cabeza de la hidra totalitaria. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.

*1. LA POSIBILIDAD AUTONÓMICA*

*En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador: Free State Project | Liberty Lives in New Hampshire*

Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya. Tienen canales en FB y Telegram, su propio foro burbujista y hacen quedadas y eventos con regularidad.

*Y ahí radica su belleza e incorruptibilidad. *Sin cajas de resistencia, planificación central o cosas poco de fiar, por la facilidad que tendrían los malos para infiltrarse y corromper una organización semejante. *Es simple y llanamente obrar en consecuencia: te mudas y listo.* Si puedes convences a los que tengan ideas afines de que sigan el ejemplo

En efecto, NH está gobernado por un gobernador republicano, y los demócratas (que recientemente han ganado la Cámara de Representantes) son bastante liberales. Su renta per capita es de 75.000 $. Su población, 1.356.000. Han eliminado IVA e IRPF. La población marrónida se reduce a un 1%, siendo los blancos 94% y asiáticos 2%.












*Lo más lógico para un experimento descentralizado similar en España sería elegir una comunidad uniprovincial como Asturias, cuna de la Reconquista... pero lleva gobernada 40 años por el PSOE e IU*, convertida en la Gandalucía del Norte. En las generales del 28A la izmierda tuvo 312 mil votos (PSOE 206.000; PODEMOS-IX-EQUO 106.000) sacando 26 mil votos al centro-derecha, con 286 mil (PP 111.000; Cs 104.000; Vox 71.000). El 10N fue algo mejor: 272.000 votos de izmierda (PSOE 184.000; PODEMOS-IX-EQUO 88.000) frente a 252 mil de derecha (PP 128.000; Cs 36.000; Vox 88.000), 20 mil votos de diferencia. Pero en autonómicas es aún peor, 43 mil votos de diferencia, 278.000 (PSOE 185.000; PODEMOS 58.000; IU 35.000) frente a 235.000 (PP 92.000; Cs 75.000; Vox 34.000; FAC 34.000).

Con todo, al haber cientos de miles de rojeliers vacuñaos sangresucias que van a morir, probablemente quede sitio en abundancia.

*Cantabria sería otra opción interesante... pero está el regionalismo paleto revillano.* El 10N hubo: 148.000 votos de derecha (84.000 PP, 48.600 VOX 15.400 Cs) frente a 173.800 de izmierda (75.400 PSOE 68.600 PRC, 28.000 UP 1.800 PACMA).

*En La Rioja un pequeño aporte poblacional podría resolver el práctico empate y convertir eso en baluarte patriota. *El 28A: 79.000 derecha (54.000 PP, 19.000 Cs, 6.000 Vox), 77.000 izmierda (63.000 PSOE, 11.000 UP, 2.000 PR+, 1.000 PACMA). El 10N todo un vuelco a favor de la derecha: 86.000 derecha (57.000 PP, 11.000 Cs, 18.000 Vox), 73.000 izmierda (56.000 PSOE, 16.000 UP, 1.000 PACMA). Un refugio ideal para los patriotas vascos.

*Murcia, una de las regiones más de derechas donde más triunfa Vox, sería una opción muy sensata, pero hay mucha población inmigrante*, el Partido Podrido local es particularmente podrido y hay una caló que te mueres. Con todo podría ser un baluarte apto para los sureños.

*2. LA POSIBILIDAD MUNICIPAL*

Por todo ello, *d**escendiendo a nivel municipal*, *lo más interesante para el reasentamiento de patriotas sería, quizás, que cada núcleo repoblador descentralizado escogiera por su cuenta:*

*a) Municipios con amplias mayorías de derecha.*
*b) Municipios con empates para resolverlos en favor de la derecha.*

*A este respecto: **Listado de municipios patrióticos aptos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL*

*En la modalidad de poblados de nueva planta, los afrikaners ya crearon Orania*, un pueblo de 1500 habitantes donde preservar su cultura, y con vistas a crear un Volkstaat afrikáner autónomo. Igual que sus ancestros huyeron del dominio inglés sobre la colonia de El Cabo para asentarse en Orange y Transvaal.







Sin embargo, *eso de ir a sitios deshabitados a ser autárquico suena muy bien y puede darse en África, Canadá, Australia o EEUU, pero es impracticable en España*. Echarse al monte es garantía de fracaso.

*Así que se trata de que cada cual determine municipios pequeños y medianos que tengan todos los servicios, buen nivel de vida, inmuebles en venta y la posibilidad de ganarse los garbanzos por cuenta propia o ajena. Obrar en consecuencia y mudarse, y ver si se puede convencer a más gente.

Y, a largo plazo, meterse en política* (con partidos existentes o agrupaciones propias), *controlar ayuntamientos y diputaciones provinciales. Y eventualmente autonosuyas.* Para que os hagáis una idea, *la Asociación de Municipios por la Independencia prácticamente controla la vida política en Cataluña*. A pesar de su ideología odiosa, es ejemplar desde un punto de vista organizativo.







*Poder local MANDA*. Por eso los adláteres del régimen querrán sabotearlo. Los municipios controlan importantes presupuestos, y con medidas de ahorro y racionalización, como servicios y gestión compartida, se pueden reducir costes y mejorar mucho la vida local.

*La banda criminal conocida como Partido Asesino CorruPSOE ya está haciendo eso mismo pero a la inversa, metiendo paguiteros marrónidos a tutiplén en las ciudades y extendiendo sus redes de derroche y latrocinio,* por lo que la urgencia de la concentración de los patriotas salta a la vista. El Plan Kalergi da sus frutos, y los españolitos vamos quedando como un viejunal moribundo. Invoco @*Esterházy Grof Páletics* para trazar el plan de salvación nacional.

Última actualización: 19/08/2021


----------



## Morenito Winter (8 Jul 2019)

Torre-Pacheco es de derechas, pero estar allí da SIDA
Lo que tú propones ya existe: se llama urbanizaciones privadas y las zonas cercanas a las grandes ciudades ya tienen sus áreas para blancos de derechas y de clase alta. Lo demás pronto será zona no-go.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (8 Jul 2019)

*ASI HA DE SER.*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

gorda sin tetas dijo:


> Torre-Pacheco es de derechas, pero estar allí da SIDA
> Lo que tú propones ya existe: se llama urbanizaciones privadas y las zonas cercanas a las grandes ciudades ya tienen sus áreas para blancos de derechas y de clase alta. Lo demás pronto será zona no-go.



Las urbanizaciones no son entidades locales.

Más SIDRA te dará la bolchevización y moronegrización de grandes municipios hasta convertirse en Apuñalaburgos.


----------



## Morenito Winter (8 Jul 2019)

¿Quién se iría a esos pueblos perdidos: hombres de +45 años divorciados o solteros? Vaya panorama.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

gorda sin tetas dijo:


> ¿Quién se iría a esos pueblos perdidos: hombres de +45 años divorciados o solteros? Vaya panorama.



Y patriotas comedoritos que sólo necesitan Hinternec.

Pero ya he indicado que no son pueblos perdidos, miles de habitantes y la mayoría bien comunicados con capitales.


----------



## waukegan (8 Jul 2019)

Te recuerdo que durante décadas hemos tenido gobiernos del PP ("la derecha") y lo que han hecho ha sido robar, desindustrializar el país, llenarlo de personas sin capacitación profesional de procedentes del tercer mundo, subvencionar chiringuitos, ahondar en la degradación moral del la sociedad e ignorar la importante crisis demográfica que sufrimos.

Para empezar la gente de "derechas" es tan imbécil que cada vez que hay elecciones va borreguilmente a legitimar lo antes enumerado (lo hagan ellos o los partidos de "izquierdas", al final es lo mismo). Con esas bases, poco se puede construir.


----------



## Militarícese (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador. Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya.
> 
> ...



Vamos que sóolo se puede ser patriota si eres liberal o conservador.
Anda y vete a la mierda.
Soy rojo y más patriota que toda tu puta estirpe, gilipollas.


----------



## Morenito Winter (8 Jul 2019)

Militarícese dijo:


> Soy rojo y más patriota que toda tu puta estirpe, gilipollas.



Esa es otra: Los patriotas se dividen en ideologías, odios y rencillas entre regiones, desconfianza a las mujeres aunque sean patriotas, odio a los gays aunque sean patriotas, división ateos-católicos,... Así es imposible


----------



## sirpask (8 Jul 2019)

Los ayuntamientos que tu quieres son estrangulados economicamente para que mueran.

El NWO es muy cabron.


----------



## Andevaleño (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En Gandalucía:
> - ¿Níjar?
> - ¿Benhavís?



Por qué tanta inquina a Andalucía?


----------



## Orbikua (8 Jul 2019)

Dodorian tío, las sartenes caucásicas son impreñables. Con tanta liberación sexual femenina, han desarrollado un musculo intrauterino, que expulsa el grumo íntegro, para así seguir apareándose sin fin.


----------



## RIFKINiano (8 Jul 2019)

Desgraciadamente, esto no funciona así. 
Mira lo que ha pasado en Badalona. 
Lo que hay que hacer es gobernar bien en Andalucía y que se convierta en la tierra más rica y moderna de España, para que sea un ejemplo para las demás. 
Asturias está perdida, me temo. Ya se han encargado de inventar el asturianu para usarlo como argumento separatista y fuente de chiringuitos izmierdosos. 
Sólo el fracaso sonado de la izmierda, como en Grecia o en Brasil, puede salvarnos después de ser derroidos. 
Estos 4 años van a ser durisimos. Sólo la mierda que hemos tragado con los viernes sociales y la TVE ya me parece insoportable y vomitivo.


----------



## Komanche O_o (8 Jul 2019)

Pues no se si vuestros papis estarán dispuestos a desplazarse para darle el capricho al nini y que luego se pase el día reconquistando Esssspañaaa desde internet encerradisimos en su cuarto..... 





o


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, esto no funciona así.
> Mira lo que ha pasado en Badalona.
> Lo que hay que hacer es gobernar bien en Andalucía y que se convierta en la tierra más rica y moderna de España, para que sea un ejemplo para las demás.
> Asturias está perdida, me temo. Ya se han encargado de inventar el asturianu para usarlo como argumento separatista y fuente de chiringuitos izmierdosos.
> ...



Si lo lees, precisamente se dice que está perdida Hasturias, por eso se baja a nivel municipal.

Badalona es precisamente un sitio donde no había mayoría clara de derecha y han metido negros a mansalva.

Justo por eso hacen falta baluartes locales.

Ojalá vaya bien Andalucía, pero de momento el Partido Podrido y Logiadanos no se están luciendo en desmontar chiringuitos sociatas, y es probable que acabe como Extremadura.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

Donde hay abundancia de chortinas es donde mandan más marrónidos.


----------



## Ibar (8 Jul 2019)

No sabía nada sobre el Free State Project. En USA tienen suerte y cada uno puede mudarse y vivir acorde a sus ideales sin moverse del país. Aquí por mucho que cambies de Comunidad Autónoma siempre tendrás al gobierno autonómico de turno dando por saco (aparte del central).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

Militarícese dijo:


> Vamos que sóolo se puede ser patriota si eres liberal o conservador.
> Anda y vete a la mierda.
> Soy rojo y más patriota que toda tu puta estirpe, gilipollas.



Nah, si eres un rojo hijo de la grandísima puta eres un traidor revientapatrias, por definición.


----------



## Militarícese (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Nah, si eres un rojo hijo de la grandísima puta eres un traidor revientapatrias, por definición.



Pues Ale a recuperar Hezpaña, gilipollas.


----------



## Flor_amarilla (8 Jul 2019)

Qué triste todo, joder.
No sé que puede ser peor, si repoblar con votontos del PSOE o del PP.
Lo mismo da.


----------



## Sigerico (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador. Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya.
> 
> ...




Ese es el camino. Este estado , no es nuestro estado y no hay forma de cambiarlo.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Jul 2019)

Estos asuntos de la concentracion poblacional los vengo diciendo yo hace SIGLOS. Los yankis lo vienen haciendo desde hace mucho. Los de derecha tienden a concentrarse en estados estilo tejas, mientras que los rojazos se suelen ir a NYC y boston.

Aqui antes en cierto modo ya ocurria. Madrid y el levante eran los bastiones de "seudoderecha" mientras que bilbado mierdalona y sevilla eran la escoria.

Y es algo asi lo que habria que empezar a fomentar. Alicante siempre ha sido una provincia muy emprendedora y pujante, muy empresarial, muy comercial, muy industrial, con gente muy echada palante y patriota. Gente de derecha veradera de todo el pais tendria que venirse para aqui, hacer piña, volver a hacer de esta tierra lo que era con Franco, y que nuestros futuros alcaldes de derecha envien a todos los gitanos panchos y moronegros a mierdalona.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

Militarícese dijo:


> Pues Ale a recuperar Hezpaña, gilipollas.



Desde luego. A evitar la presencia de rojos impresentables como tú en baluartes patiotas.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (8 Jul 2019)

En España no hay conciencia ni consciencia para hacer nada de esto y que supere la fase de diseño o pajamental, yo me limitaría a pensar en escenarios más realistas


----------



## Pinchazo (8 Jul 2019)

gorda sin tetas dijo:


> Torre-Pacheco es de derechas, pero estar allí da SIDA
> Lo que tú propones ya existe: se llama urbanizaciones privadas y las zonas cercanas a las grandes ciudades ya tienen sus áreas para blancos de derechas y de clase alta. Lo demás pronto será zona no-go.



La cuestión es que si no tienes región propia sin influencia política, te puede llegar la normativa de turno y meterte menas porque sí.

De ahí lo de ganar peso político haciendo números para ir quitando control.

El problema de las cuentas es que ahora mismo TODOS son pro-inmigrantes. La excepción son los "peros" de Vox, que sólo incluye a los ilegales, y ya veremos si es con la boca pequeña y cuando llegue el momento de la verdad traicionan igual.

Así que el tema está difícil al menos por el momento.

Pero sí es cierto que hay más probabilidades de que estos sitios se conviertan en zonas antiinmigrantes a que los hagan allí donde los podemitas y/o socialistas son mayoría, ya que aunque de facto PP+Ciudadanos sean igual de proinmigrantes, al menos de discurso no son iguales, lo que puede implicar que su votante es más partidario de favorecer esa política.

Supongo que una de las piezas clave es controlar la educación. Quizás se pueda encontrar alguna fórmula medio puerta trasera de crear colegios concertados de muy bajo coste para atraer familias que buscan ese entorno sin ser especialmente pudientes.

Uno de los grandes problemas de esas poblaciones es la falta de trabajo, pero es factible que si se garantiza un bajo coste, una gestión razonable y un buen entorno para los hijos, atraer a gente que YA lleva el modelo de negocio encima (gente que ya trabaja telemáticamente o similar).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Estos asuntos de la concentracion poblacional los vengo diciendo yo hace SIGLOS. Los yankis lo vienen haciendo desde hace mucho. Los de derecha tienden a concentrarse en estados estilo tejas, mientras que los rojazos se suelen ir a NYC y boston.
> 
> Aqui antes en cierto modo ya ocurria. Madrid y el levante eran los bastiones de "seudoderecha" mientras que bilbado mierdalona y sevilla eran la escoria.
> 
> Y es algo asi lo que habria que empezar a fomentar. Alicante siempre ha sido una provincia muy emprendedora y pujante, muy empresarial, muy comercial, muy industrial, con gente muy echada palante y patriota. Gente de derecha veradera de todo el pais tendria que venirse para aqui, hacer piña, volver a hacer de esta tierra lo que era con Franco, y que nuestros futuros alcaldes de derecha envien a todos los gitanos panchos y moronegros a mierdalona.



Bueno, Alicante es uno de esos sitiios con gran presencia del PSOE leve mayoría de derecha que se podría afianzar.

Resultados Elecciones Generales 2019 en Alicante - ABC.es
Resultados Elecciones Generales 2019 en Alicante - ABC.es

El problema es el secarral inmundo y falta de recurso hídricos. Y el bobierno de la Comunidad.

Murcia sí que podría ser otro balaurte patriota, aunque la mierda del Partido Podrido también fuerte allí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Ese es el camino. Este estado , no es nuestro estado y no hay forma de cambiarlo.



Si alguien quiere hacerse una comuna anarca sin imponerla a nadie, perfecto. Hays muchos pueblso abandonados donde podrían hacerse proyectos así, pero meditándolos y comprando las propiedades, claro.

A los hippies de Matavenero no parece irles mal.


----------



## eL PERRO (8 Jul 2019)

Alicante y Murcia tendrian que formar una region. Faltan eso si, los territorios que nos robaron a ambos. Caudete, almansa, la subcomarca de gandia, la sierra del segura, hellin, pulpi y los velez.

Seria una region de puta madre, con casi 4 millones de personas, muy patriota, muy potente y muy de derecha.


----------



## Sigerico (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Bueno, Alicante es uno de esos sitiios con gran presencia del PSOE leve mayoría de derecha que se podría afianzar.
> 
> Resultados Elecciones Generales 2019 en Alicante - ABC.es
> Resultados Elecciones Generales 2019 en Alicante - ABC.es
> ...



ALICANTE es un baluarte del Españolismo apesar del apoyo que el separatismo tiene aqui por parte de los Mass Media Regionales del R78 , total apoyo y promocion. Tambien es una Provincia de emprendedores, poco Estatista. Mucho Autonomo, pocos funcionarios. 


No obstate presenta tres problemas 

- Grandes Masas de poblacion extranjera ( Ingleses, Belgas, Rusos, Nordicos etc). Totalmente apoliticas, centradas en sus negocios. Eso si , es la Provincia mas Europea de toda España. 

- Muy liberal en las constumbres. Poco conservadora, Aqui lo que va es el PP y Cs. Plastico liberal. 

- El territorio esta bajo admistracion quasi-colonial de la Generalidad esa de Valencia. 

Para gentes estilo liberales Vox patriotitas light , Alicante Si pero no para un nucleo Patriota-Tradicional Genuino. Eso tiene que ser en la remota ruralidad. En el interior. Un sitio alejado de todo, frio y austero. España tiene que renacer en las Sierras y los Bosques , bajo las estrellas.


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Jul 2019)

Cada vez veo más claro que la solución de Occidente son los amish, es decir, crear comunidades de patriotas y reproducirse como conejos, a lo amish. Lo suyo es empezar por pueblos abandonados de la España profunda y propagarse por el resto de la provincia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

Podéis ir proponiendo más pueblos que conozcáis aptos para repoblación: mayorías de derechas, pocos moronegros y habitabilidad


----------



## El Reaccionario (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Podéis ir proponiendo más pueblos que conozcáis aptos para repoblación: mayorías de derechas, pocos moronegros y habitabilidad



Los más aptos son los pueblos abandonados.


----------



## Sigerico (8 Jul 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Los más aptos son los pueblos abandonados.



Exactamente. De las cenizas, de lo despreciado por todos surgira de nuevo España. 

ESPAÑA tiene que renacer primero como comunidad Espiritual , no como territorio y estado. Debemos entender que el Estado Español esta totalmente en manos globalistas y que controlan nuestro territorio. España debe de renacer como Fe y Credo en una futura restauracion. Exactamente como hicieron nuestros antepasados en Asturias.

No se trata solo de España, es necesario restaurar una vida acorde con el orden natural y repudiar la actual civilizacion y el NOM . España es un fin y a la vez una via a DIOS.


----------



## Peter Sellers (8 Jul 2019)

gorda sin tetas dijo:


> Torre-Pacheco es de derechas, pero estar allí da SIDA
> Lo que tú propones ya existe: se llama urbanizaciones privadas y las zonas cercanas a las grandes ciudades ya tienen sus áreas para blancos de derechas y de clase alta. Lo demás pronto será zona no-go.



Torre Pacheco está lleno de moros.


----------



## The Honker (8 Jul 2019)

Esto no es USA, ni Sudáfrica, aquí los patriotas se matarían entre ellos acusándose de traidores, poco patriotas, que si tú eres facha, que si tú eres liberal, que si yo soy más puro que nadie, etc etc etc, aquí es imposible superar las diferencias y unirse por un objetivo común.


----------



## jlf73 (8 Jul 2019)

Yo creo que debería ser en Teruel, Soria o sitios por el estilo ya que están poco poblados por lo que a poca gente que se mude supone un importante factor en la política , no hay minifundio como en el norte por lo que el suelo es relativamente barato y hay menos problemas para hacerse con él, el problema es el del trabajo y el ocio


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador. Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya.
> 
> ...



En Aragón Cadrete, donde ganó VOX en las generales, y han derribado los monumentos al pasado ""árabe""


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Jul 2019)

jlf73 dijo:


> Yo creo que debería ser en Teruel, Soria o sitios por el estilo ya que están poco poblados por lo que a poca gente que se mude supone un importante factor en la política , no hay minifundio como en el norte por lo que el suelo es relativamente barato y hay menos problemas para hacerse con él, el problema es el del trabajo y el ocio



Excelente apreciación, aunque hay bastante voto sociata, tanto en Soria provincia como en Soria capital, gobernada por el CorruPSOE, además con notable mayoría:

Resultados Electorales en Soria: Elecciones Generales 2019
Resultados Electorales en Soria: Elecciones Generales 2019
Resultados Electorales en Soria: Elecciones Municipales 2019

Soria es tranquila pero tiene de todo, hasta un centro comercial grande. Además de buen nivel de vida. El problema el trabajo, claro. La madera, los pellets y la resina dejan mucha pasta, pero no hay mucha gente que pueda vivir de ello. Idem agricultura y ganadería.

Ranking de Empresas en Soria | Ranking Empresas

La huida desde Madrid hasta Soria es fácil por la A-2 hasta Medinaceli. y luego la A-15. En pueblos eso sí que sería repoblación casi de frontera del Oeste.

Teruel sería un excelente refugio para los que huyan de la catástrofe de Qatarlunya, y ahí sí que gobierna el PePé:

Resultados Electorales en Teruel: Elecciones Generales 2019
Resultados Electorales en Teruel: Elecciones Generales 2019
Resultados Electorales en Teruel: Elecciones Municipales 2019

Pero la economía es también débil y ahora que quieren cerrar la central térmica de Andorra, peor.

Ranking de Empresas en Teruel | Ranking Empresas

Hay que trar capitales y talento.


----------



## Militarícese (8 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Desde luego. A evitar la presencia de rojos impresentables como tú en baluartes patiotas.



Te vas a acabr dando por culo con algún subnormal como tú.
A ver si aprendéis los imbéciles de "derechas" de este país, que Franco tuvo una política económica de IZQUIERDAS, socialista y que Jose Antonio hablaba como el marqués de Galapagar cuando Podemos era tansversal.
Que vais a la caza del rojo y no sois más tontos porque no podéis.


----------



## Bercipotecado (8 Jul 2019)

Que decepcion, 3 paginas y nadie pone a nuestra querida Murcia


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jul 2019)

Bercipotecado dijo:


> Que decepcion, 3 paginas y nadie pone a nuestra querida Murcia



Ya se mentaron la provincia y Torre-Pacheco. Yo ya os he invitado a indicar baluartes ideales para la repoblación.

Como contras de Murcia capital, yo diría el excesivo calor, mucho sociata y moronegro y el Partido Podrido enmierdado de Púnicas y similares.


----------



## Ciudadano 1 millon (9 Jul 2019)

Me apunto.


----------



## sergio8o (9 Jul 2019)

Va a reproducirse, su puta madre.

La raza humana se está cargando la Tierra, y con ella al resto de especies biológicas.

Además, yo no voy a traer vástagos a este mundo para viva peor que yo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jul 2019)

sergio8o dijo:


> Va a reproducirse, su puta madre.
> 
> La raza humana se está cargando la Tierra, y con ella al resto de especies biológicas.
> 
> Además, yo no voy a traer vástagos a este mundo para viva peor que yo.



Y gracias a esa mentalidad autogenocida que te han metido en la cabeza los del timo del calentamiento hueval, los judeomasones y los marrónidos heredarán la Tierra. Justo los que más contaminan y destrozan la Tierra, por cierto.


----------



## sergio8o (9 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y gracias a ese mentalidad autogenocida que te han metido en la cabeza los del timo del calentamiento hueval, los judeomasones y los marrónidos heredarán la Tierra. Justo los que más contaminan y destrozan la Tierra, por cierto.



Tú mismo lo dices, serán los marrónidos y chinorris, no mis descendientes, los que sufrirán las consecuencias.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Jul 2019)

sergio8o dijo:


> Tú mismo lo dices, serán los marrónidos y chinorris, no mis descendientes, los que sufrirán las consecuencias.



La consecuencia la sufrirás tú que te extinguirás. A la Tierra no le va pasar nada de lo que predica el alarmismo climático, pero los mandamases y los marrónidos seguirán destrozándola a placer cuando ya no estés...


----------



## Hermoso Raton (10 Jul 2019)

PedroPaez2 dijo:


> Cada vez veo más claro que la solución de Occidente son los amish, es decir, crear comunidades de patriotas y reproducirse como conejos, a lo amish. Lo suyo es empezar por pueblos abandonados de la España profunda y propagarse por el resto de la provincia.




de hecho los amish han doblado su población en los últimos 30 años, y eso que unos cuantos abandonan la comunidad tras el rumspringa. Pero tampoco hay que irse a tal extremo, hay otras comunidades que también pueden servir de ejemplo, también tienen un crecimiento demográfico importante y son menos radicales (menonitas, mormones, etc....)


----------



## Decipher (10 Jul 2019)

Sigo el hilo con interés.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2019)

repoblacion,,,pero si nunca en la historia ha habido tantos españoles...


----------



## element (10 Jul 2019)

Castilla la Vieja y sus pueblos son la esperanza. Esa es tierra dura y valiente. 

No temais, los bobos cosmopolitas caeran por sus contradicciones. 

Vosotros dejad los doritos, el porno y los videojuegos. Formad vuestras familias, huid a los pueblos y haced politica local.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (10 Jul 2019)

Otro que se cree que la "derecha" soluciona todos los problemas. Ni loco me voy yo a un pueblo de votantes del PP con los tipicos cuñados y comentarios casposos pero luego haciendo lo que dice la mujer y cagaos de dar su opinion, por no hablar de que te dicen que la inmigracion es buena porque asi el cacique local tiene mano de obra barata "para crear empleo". 

Sabeis que el primer millon de inmigrantes los metio Aznar del PP? O que el PP actual apoya la imigracion como cualquier otro partido de izquierdas? Te digo que como mucho quita la inmigracion musulmana y nos mete la latina, porque somos todos iguales y lo importante es ir a misa martillo de herejes bla bla bla


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2019)

esto de los 46 millones 6 digamos son extranjeros..nucna hubo en la historia del planeta 40 millones de españoles....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> esto de los 46 millones 6 digamos son extranjeros..nucna hubo en la historia del planeta 40 millones de españoles....



Puedes empezar el autogenocido contigo mismo, en vista de que pienas que sobras.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Otro que se cree que la "derecha" soluciona todos los problemas. Ni loco me voy yo a un pueblo de votantes del PP con los tipicos cuñados y comentarios casposos pero luego haciendo lo que dice la mujer y cagaos de dar su opinion, por no hablar de que te dicen que la inmigracion es buena porque asi el cacique local tiene mano de obra barata "para crear empleo".
> 
> Sabeis que el primer millon de inmigrantes los metio Aznar del PP? O que el PP actual apoya la imigracion como cualquier otro partido de izquierdas? Te digo que como mucho quita la inmigracion musulmana y nos mete la latina, porque somos todos iguales y lo importante es ir a misa martillo de herejes bla bla bla



Nada, tú quédate en paraísos rojiprogres como Bilbotroit o Guarrelona hasta que te apuñalen, violen y defequen encima, no necesariamente por ese orden. No te echaremos en falta.


----------



## The Honker (10 Jul 2019)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> de hecho los amish han doblado su población en los últimos 30 años, y eso que unos cuantos abandonan la comunidad tras el rumspringa. Pero tampoco hay que irse a tal extremo, hay otras comunidades que también pueden servir de ejemplo, también tienen un crecimiento demográfico importante y son menos radicales (menonitas, mormones, etc....)



O los kikos mismamente, si lo principal es defender la familia y valores tradicionales, con eso basta para tener crecimiento demográfico.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2019)

element dijo:


> Castilla la Vieja y sus pueblos son la esperanza. Esa es tierra dura y valiente.
> 
> No temais, los bobos cosmopolitas caeran por sus contradicciones.
> 
> Vosotros dejad los doritos, el porno y los videojuegos. Formad vuestras familias, huid a los pueblos y haced politica local.



Se aceptan nominaciones de pueblos de Castilla profunda, tanto la Vieja como la Nueva.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Puedes empezar el autogenocido contigo mismo, en vista de que pienas que sobras.



no mejor tengamos hijos sin parar como en el tercer mundo...vease la isla de bali que tiene mas poblacion que rusia...o el metodo marroqui de familia,que consiste en tener hijos y abandonarlos en melilla


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (10 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador. Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya.
> 
> ...





Por que cuenta el *P*artido*P*rogre y Ciumasones como votos de derecha cuando en realida des neozquierda pura y dura. Tiene el cerebro lavado con la propaganda del sistema.

Esto ya se está haciendo en países de este como Hungría y Polonia, sobre todo en pueblos de pequeño tamaño hay una vuelta al medio rural, lejos del progresismo.

A mi no me importaría irme a un pueblo a inseminar rubias del este, que sean de familia de dinero porque yo muhos hijos no los prodria mantener, eso si, si fuera mas joven, yo ya no empalmo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2019)

Profesor Bacterio dijo:


> Por que cuenta el *P*artido*P*rogre y Ciumasones como votos de derecha cuando en realida des neozquierda pura y dura. Tiene el cerebro lavado con la propaganda del sistema.
> 
> Esto ya se está haciendo en países de este como Hungría y Polonia, sobre todo en pueblos de pequeño tamaño hay una vuelta al medio rural, lejos del progresismo.
> 
> A mi no me importaría irme a un pueblo a inseminar rubias del este, que sean de familia de dinero porque yo muhos hijos no los prodria mantener, eso si, si fuera mas joven, yo ya no empalmo.



Los votantes de Logiadanos y el Partido Podrido no son del todo culpables de la deriva de esos partidos, ni aprueban necesariamente sus desmanes y en su mayoría son gente de orden, así que no vengas a vender humo.


----------



## HATE (10 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Los votantes de Logiadanos y el Partido Podrido no son del todo culpables de la deriva de esos partidos, ni aprueban necesariamente sus desmanes y en su mayoría son gente de orden, así que no vengas a vender humo.



Jojojojo buenísimo esto.


----------



## propellerman (10 Jul 2019)

Ya existe eso; los barrios con el metro cuadrado a precio caro o muy caro y sobre todo las urbanizaciones privadas, para la enseñanza están los colegios privados. 

Es lo único factible a día de hoy, lo demás que propones es irrealizable en un país lleno de gente idiotizada y manipulable, la Izmierda ocupando el poder político y feminazis y LGBT con carta blanca para hacer lo que les plazca con el país. Además llevan años entrando moronegrada y panchos sin parar y así va a seguir la cosa; cuando sean muchos más solo quedara la opción de inversores poniendo pasta para comprar terrenos y construir urbanizaciones privadas tipo comuna pero bien vigiladas y protegidas; para ese momento, vivir fuera de sus límites será cómo vivir en cualquier suburbio tercermundista


----------



## Europeo Despierto (10 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Nada, tú quédate en paraísos rojiprogres como Bilbotroit o Guarrelona hasta que te apuñalen, violen y defequen encima, no necesariamente por ese orden. No te echaremos en falta.



No me entiendes, no digo que no sea buena idea, al contrario, me parece de lo mejor que he oido. Pero lo que no puede ser es hacer una repoblacion, construir las casas, y luego volver a votar al PP como gilipollas. Habria que crear un partido nativista que protegiese a todos los españoles de la colonia, independientemente del partido. Y nada de dejar entrar rojos pero mucho menos cuñaos peperos que quieran privatizarlo todo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> No me entiendes, no digo que no sea buena idea, al contrario, me parece de lo mejor que he oido. Pero lo que no puede ser es hacer una repoblacion, construir las casas, y luego volver a votar al PP como gilipollas. Habria que crear un partido nativista que protegiese a todos los españoles de la colonia, independientemente del partido. Y nada de dejar entrar rojos pero mucho menos cuñaos peperos que quieran privatizarlo todo.



Y yo hablo de municipios con mayoría de gente de derecha, para lo cual sirve como aproximación precisamente el voto. No de votar al Partido Podrido. Ahí ya entra en la danza que los repobladores den la batalla de las ideas y sean protagonistas de la política local.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (10 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y yo hablo de municipios con mayoría de gente de derecha, para lo cual sirve como aproximación precisamente el voto. No de votar al Partido Podrido. Ahí ya entra en la danza que los repobladores den la batalla de las ideas y sean protagonsitas de la política local.



Por eso digo, nada de PP ni de neoliberales besamonjas como Vox, la colonia tendria que estar gobernada por un partido cuasi xenofobo o al menos que reconociese la propiedad privada de tu rancho para poner muros y vallas en cuanto a los de la colonia les de por ser progres.
Veo que vas mejorando y viendo el problema.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (10 Jul 2019)

Hace tiempo que llevo pensando en esa idea de colonia, en mi blog escribi un par de articulos de cómo deberia ser esa utopia colona:

10 técnicas para el nacionalista europeo (IV)


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Por eso digo, nada de PP ni de neoliberales besamonjas como Vox, la colonia tendria que estar gobernada por un partido cuasi xenofobo o al menos que reconociese la propiedad privada de tu rancho para poner muros y vallas en cuanto a los de la colonia les de por ser progres.
> Veo que vas mejorando y viendo el problema.



Como neoliberal besamonjas me opongo al neonazismo, pero no tengo problema con que haya algún que otro neonazi moderado en los nucleos de repoblación y resistencia antiprogre.

Estarían bien unos cuántos monasterios, en la Edad Media hicieron gran servicio como organizadores de territorio y centros económicos y culturales.


----------



## Toleandro Magno (11 Jul 2019)

¡Qué divertido!, mudarse a una población ya constituida y tener que lidiar con los caciques de la zona...​
Igual es mejor..no sé... Se crea una empresa y se compran todos los terrenos y edificios del pueblo. Partido político en paralelo 
y tomar democráticamente el poder. "Ajustas" los impuestos...etc. Generar empleo y autofinanciarse con ello. Reinvertir
beneficios..



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Podéis ir proponiendo más pueblos que conozcáis aptos para repoblación: mayorías de derechas, pocos moronegros y habitabilidad



En mi opinión. Pueblo con activos infravalorados, ejemplos: posibilidad agricultura con enfoque a la exportación, posibilidad de minería, comunicación para los portes razonables.. 

Generando empleo van a venir trabajadores, sólo hay que decidir quien entra y quien no.


----------



## Alex Cosma (11 Jul 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Hace tiempo que llevo pensando en esa idea de colonia, en mi blog escribi un par de articulos de cómo deberia ser esa utopia colona:
> 
> 10 técnicas para el nacionalista europeo (IV)



En tu artículo hablas del ESTADO como solución a la natalidad, cuando es éste el interesado en la sustitución poblacional por inmigración.
Si son el ESTADO y el CAPITAL quienes dirijan todo, el final ya está escrito. Todas las soluciones que tengan al Estado como referente, no sólo no son soluciones, sino que agravan y aceleran el problema.

Europa es un geriátrico, ya se ha superado el punto de NO RETORNO demográfico.... por tanto, si los europeos quiern que Europa siga siendo puntera económicamente, no hay otra opción que la sustitución poblacional... y ese es el plan en marcha, el cual beneficia a las minorías poderhabientes europeas y no a los pueblos europeos. Es decir, Europa seguiría pujante, pero sin europeos...

Si, por contra, lo que los europeos quieren es no perder el acervo étnico-cultural, lo primero que deben hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL GRAN CAPITAL... y prepararse para una transición en la que la población europea reducirá su población a la mitad... Suponiendo que, una vez eliminados el ESTADO y el CAPITAL (de los que surgen todas las ideologías que dividen y enfrentan), los hombres y mujeres europeos se reencuentren, y dejen de pensar en una vida HEDONISTA y empiecen a tener hijos...

Repito: si lo que la gente quiere es seguir dividida y enfrentada, y dedicada al hedonismo, y delegando todas sus responsabilidades en castas de expertos... entonces no hay nada que hacer más que esperar el FIN.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (11 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Como neoliberal besamojas me opongo al neonazismo, pero no tengo problema con que haya algún que otro neonazi moderado en los nucleos de repoblación y resistencia antiprogre.
> 
> Estarían bien unos cuántos monasterios, en la Edad Media hicieron gran servicio como organizadores de territorio y centros económicos y culturales.



Pero si es desde los monasterios, desde el Vaticano donde nos dicen que tenemos que acoger refugiados por "caridad". No se trata de nazismo, sino de proteger a nuestro pueblo, los pueblos no son de izquierdas o de derechas, todos somos españoles.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> europeos quieren es no perder el acervo étnico-cultural, lo primero que deben hacer es PONER FIN AL ESTADO Y AL GRAN CAPITAL... y prepararse para una transición en la que la población europea reducirá su población a la mitad... Suponiendo que, una vez eliminados el ESTADO y el CAPITAL (de los que surgen todas las ideologías que divid



Los problemas no se solucionan solos, necesitamos alguien que ordene el pueblo precisamente para evitar que caigamos en la progresia degenerada otra vez.


----------



## Alex Cosma (11 Jul 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Los problemas no se solucionan solos, necesitamos alguien que ordene el pueblo precisamente para evitar que caigamos en la progresia degenerada otra vez.



La progresía y todas las religiones políticas como el feminismo, el inmigracionismo, homosexualismo e islamofilia las ha traído el ESTADO... y sólo se irán cuando éste tenga otra herramienta de dominación peor (mejor para sus intereses). Si esperamos que llegue el ESTADO BUENO... estamos perdidos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2019)

Y 1000 MÁS dijo:


> ¡Qué divertido!, mudarse a una población ya constituida y tener que lidiar con los caciques de la zona...
> 
> Igual es mejor..no sé... Se crea una empresa y se compran todos los terrenos y edificios del pueblo. Partido político en paralelo
> y tomar democráticamente el poder. "Ajustas" los impuestos...etc. Generar empleo y autofinanciarse con ello. Reinvertir
> ...



Con la posible excepción de Murcia, cualquiera de los citados en el mensaje inicial tiene infinidad de activos ociosos e infrautilizados.


----------



## sistudey (11 Jul 2019)

Como impedirían que un gobierno central prokalergi no te meta cientos de miles de pagiteros en tu paraíso?


----------



## Ibar (11 Jul 2019)

sistudey dijo:


> Como impedirían que un gobierno central prokalergi no te meta cientos de miles de pagiteros en tu paraíso?



-Haciéndote con el control político del pueblo para no hacer del pueblo un lugar de acogida.
-Construir/comprar viviendas en cooperativa (que no se puedan revender a terceros, sólo a miembros de la misma).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2019)

sistudey dijo:


> Como impedirían que un gobierno central prokalergi no te meta cientos de miles de pagiteros en tu paraíso?



Controlando la política local, precisamente por haber mayoría de derechas. Y se ponen tontos y te quieren meter marrónidos, Fuenteovejuna quema o derriba el sitio donde vayan a meterlos, y a otra cosa.

Aparte que los marrónidos quieren ciudades grandes y cálidas donde no dar un palo al agua y haya un suminsitro constante de chortinas frescas.

Metieron refugiados sirios en Huesca y huyeron todos. 

El municipalismo patriota es un paso en la buena dirección.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2019)

Ciudadano 1 millon dijo:


> Me apunto.



Pues esto es descentralizado, búscate un lugar ideal donde más te guste y te convenga, múdate y atrae a los que puedas. Que haya trabajo u oportunidad de crearlo ayuda.


----------



## sistudey (11 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Controlando la política local, precisamente por haber mayoría de derechas. Y se ponen tontos y te quieren meter marrónidos, Fuenteovejuna quema o derriba el sitio donde vayan a meterlos, y a otra cosa.
> 
> Aparte que los marrónidos quieren ciudades grandes y cálidas donde no dar un palo al agua y haya un suminsitro constante de chortinas frescas.
> 
> ...



Hombre, si hablamos de prender fuego al enemigo y follar chortinas a pelito para repoblar, me apunto.


----------



## Emigro Botín (11 Jul 2019)

Acabo de llegar al hilo, lo leeré atentamente.
Yo me apunto a pesar de los putos agoreros, troles, cobardes, etc, etc...
Es un proyecto cojonudo, puede salir mal?...seguro. Pero ay como salga bien, ay como salga bien hijos de puta!!!


----------



## Linthor (11 Jul 2019)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> repoblacion,,,pero si nunca en la historia ha habido tantos españoles...



Y nunca España estuvo tan envejecida.
Es sólo cuestión de un par de generaciones para que podamos ser tantos españoles como en el medioevo. 

No hace falta ser ningún erudito para saber que con los 1,25 hijos por mujer actuales tendríamos poco menos que estas previsiones (redondeando a 1,0 hijos por mujer);

40 millones de españoles en 2019.
20 millones en la siguiente generación
10 millones en dos generaciones


----------



## Sigerico (11 Jul 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> En tu artículo hablas del ESTADO como solución a la natalidad, cuando es éste el interesado en la sustitución poblacional por inmigración.
> Si son el ESTADO y el CAPITAL quienes dirijan todo, el final ya está escrito. Todas las soluciones que tengan al Estado como referente, no sólo no son soluciones, sino que agravan y aceleran el problema.
> 
> Europa es un geriátrico, ya se ha superado el punto de NO RETORNO demográfico.... por tanto, si los europeos quiern que Europa siga siendo puntera económicamente, no hay otra opción que la sustitución poblacional... y ese es el plan en marcha, el cual beneficia a las minorías poderhabientes europeas y no a los pueblos europeos. Es decir, Europa seguiría pujante, pero sin europeos...
> ...




Tiene razon ALEX COSMA. El problema de los patriotas es que seguimos muchos confiando en EL ESTADO cuando este esta en manos totalmente de los Globalistas y lo usan como una herramienta para la destrucion de las viejas patrias. Hoy ya no tenemos ESTADOS-NACION sino Estados globalistas como correa de transmision de la usura Internacional y naciones desvalidas , realmente sin estado.

Es necesario un repligue al mundo rural y sobretodo al INTERIOR DE NOSOTROS MISMOS. En las actuales circustancias toca retirada para preservar lo que pueda preservarse y luego legarlo a las futuras generaciones para asegurar cuando llegue el momento el renacer de España y la Tradiccion. Es necesario tambien un repligue ( no solo como extrategia defensiva frente a la embestida del sistema) sino para reordenar ideas y crear un credo , como eje de una nueva vida alternativa al sistema. Todo ello sobre la base de la tradiccion Española y Europea. 

Lo que no tiene sentido es seguir confiando en meras soluciones Politicas y estatistas. Es necesario una revolucion civilizacional. Muerto Occidente, es necesario de sus cenizas crear algo nuevo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2019)

Oannes dijo:


> Acabo de llegar al hilo, lo leeré atentamente.
> Yo me apunto a pesar de los putos agoreros, troles, cobardes, etc, etc...
> Es un proyecto cojonudo, puede salir mal?...seguro. Pero ay como salga bien, ay como salga bien hijos de puta!!!



Ese el espíritu neohidalgo. Porque el rollo survivalist no va a ningún sitio, pero el poder local sí.


----------



## esNecesario (12 Jul 2019)

Me parece bien, pero hay que INTENTARLO, que no se quede en palabras en un foro. 

No será la solución porque el problema es global e interdisciplinar, pero mientras no haya uniones numerosas para actuar... se pueden (y se deberían) hacer cosas a nivel local. Claro que sí.


----------



## esNecesario (12 Jul 2019)

Otra cosa que se puede hacer, que no solucionaría nada pero ayudaría a crear conciencia en la sociedad y quizás fuese la semilla de un movimiento político popular, hacer manifestaciones.

Yo calculo que solo con este foro podemos conseguir unas 3.000 personas, pero serían muchas más, el foro sería para organizarnos e ir convocando CON TIEMPO a mas gente, quedando entre nosotros para repartir pegatinas, dar charlas, hablar con algunas organizaciones (como hazteoir, stopfeminazis, etc). Ir concienciando no solo en lo que está pasando sino en que HAY QUE IR a la manifestación, tendríamos que ir haciendo publicidad y convocatoria durante al menos un año antes...

Y nada de banderas, ni símbolos. Hacer pancartas con frases muy estudiadas (todo hablado aquí o en reuniones). Para que no nos tachen de fachas.

Nos plantamos en Diciembre o en la primavera que viene mas de 20.000 personas (quizá mas) con suerte. En la castellana de Madrid, aunque la Delegación del Gobierno no nos de permiso para manifestarnos. Nada de mierdas de Vox, ni PP, ni banderas, ni siquiera mi querida bandera de España. Una manifestación DEL PUEBLO ESPAÑOL a la que se puedan sumar los patriotas de izquierdas (que aunque pocos, los hay). No tendrían más cojones que sacarla en TV si sacrificamos un día laboral. 20-30 mil personas en la castellana, cortándola de arriba a abajo durante horas. Si vemos que vamos sumando y somos muchos se harían en otras ciudades de forma paralela el mismo día. Mejor que mejor.

¿Qué conseguiríamos con eso?, nada ese día y mucho quizás en adelante. Ya tendríamos una base para unirnos y organizarnos, eso sería lo más importante; capacidad de organización y convocatoria para unirnos. Podría salir algún movimiento social patriota, que incluso fuese contagiado en otras partes de Europa.

Ya pasó con el 15-M y las élites lo desinflaron creando dos partidos (Podemos y Vox) y dando publicidad y fuerza a nivel nacional a Cs para dar tiempo a que crezca Vox. VOX aparece a finales del 2013 y Podemos en enero del 2014, ambos por el 15-M.

Tendríamos que tener una estrategia y unas medidas para evitar que la gente se fuese a otro partido creado por las élites pensando que somos nosotros. Tendríamos que soportar la desunión (que ya soportamos) ideológica e interna que con topos nos provocaría el régimen. Pero si fracasamos en eso al menos habríamos aumentado la conciencia social sobre lo que está pasando, haciendo más manifestaciones.

Luego de ahí podrían surgir también pequeños grupos...

Pero HAY QUE ACTUAR, no solo hablar en un foro.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (12 Jul 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La progresía y todas las religiones políticas como el feminismo, el inmigracionismo, homosexualismo e islamofilia las ha traído el ESTADO... y sólo se irán cuando éste tenga otra herramienta de dominación peor (mejor para sus intereses). Si esperamos que llegue el ESTADO BUENO... estamos perdidos.



el Estado lo has elegido tú. Si a la entrada de la primera patera el pueblo hubiese votado por un Le Pen o un Trump, la entrada de inmigrantes se corta en seco. Lo mismo con todo el rollo de la ideologia de género. 

Mi teoria es que el feminismo, el inmigracionismo, homosexualismo e islamofilia es consencuencia de la legalización del voto de la mujer. Ahí queda eso.


----------



## Alex Cosma (12 Jul 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> el Estado lo has elegido tú.



Salvo EEUU (y sólo parcialmente) jamás un pueblo eligió la forma de ESTADO para organizarse; todos los ESTADOS fueron impuestos al pueblo a sangre y fuego.


----------



## Alex Cosma (12 Jul 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Tiene razon ALEX COSMA. El problema de los patriotas es que seguimos muchos confiando en EL ESTADO cuando este esta en manos totalmente de los Globalistas y lo usan como una herramienta para la destrucion de las viejas patrias. Hoy ya no tenemos ESTADOS-NACION sino Estados globalistas como correa de transmision de la usura Internacional y naciones desvalidas , realmente sin estado.
> 
> Es necesario un repligue al mundo rural y sobretodo al INTERIOR DE NOSOTROS MISMOS. En las actuales circustancias toca retirada para preservar lo que pueda preservarse y luego legarlo a las futuras generaciones para asegurar cuando llegue el momento el renacer de España y la Tradiccion. Es necesario tambien un repligue ( no solo como extrategia defensiva frente a la embestida del sistema) sino para reordenar ideas y crear un credo , como eje de una nueva vida alternativa al sistema. Todo ello sobre la base de la tradiccion Española y Europea.
> 
> Lo que no tiene sentido es seguir confiando en meras soluciones Politicas y estatistas. Es necesario una revolucion civilizacional. Muerto Occidente, es necesario de sus cenizas crear algo nuevo.



Sólo discrepo en tu visión de ESPAÑA e imagino que visión del resto de países europeos: todos ellos fueron creados por minorías pdoerhabientes mirando por sus intereses; jamás ningún pueblo europeo se dotó de un Estado para organizarse; todos los estados europeos fueron impuestos al pueblo a sangre y fuego...

Una vez dicho esto, es comprensible que la idea de ESPAÑA esté interiorizada por la mayoría de españoles, dado que viene de muchos siglos; pero eso no debe hacernos olvidar que ESPAÑA, como ESTADO, es un constructo artificial, igual que el resto de ESTADOS... Por tanto, y mal que pese a los españolistas, no hay que defender ESPAÑA, sino los pueblos que fueron obligados a sumarse a ese constructo diseñado desde el poder: gallegos, castellanos, vascos, catalanes, etc. (y con esto no digo estar a favor de los secesionismos, por la sencilla razón de que son dirigidos por las élites de poder locales para crear otros ESTADOS igual de ilegítimos, y no por el PUEBLO).

Todo lo que sea sostener las estructuras creadas por el PODER, es sostener al PODER... Y ese PODER, una vez amortizados los Estados Nación y una vez explotados y destruidos los pueblos europeos (primero explotados con el industrialismo, y luego destruidos con el bienestarismo), ahora tiene la intencuión de SUSTITUIR a los pueblos europeos por inmigración, y constituir un mega estado europeo capitaneado por Alemania (el IV REICH). No todas la élites europeas están de acuerdo, pero las que llevan la voz cantante e iniciativa y tienen el poder para ello, sí.

PD: Los que sigan interpretando el resultado de las dos guerras mundiales (sobre todo la segunda) tanto de forma oficial (aliados) como de forma anti-oficial (nazis) se equivocan... La-meta-lectura debe ser otra... sobre todo, repito, si lo que quieren los europeos es seguir conservando su patrimonio étnico-cultural... Porque los HECHOS nos dicen a las claras que para lo que sirvieron dichas guerras es para DESTRUIR a los pueblos europeos... (si, los nazis, so pretexto de salvar la"raza" eran y son ANTI-EUROPEOS)... Por eso es útil al sistema de dominación tanto ser nazi como antinazi, tanto ser de derechas como de izquierdas, porque confunde e impide aprehender la realidad tal cual es. Igual que sucede con el resto de divisiones y enfrentamientos creados artificialmente a tal efecto:

Precisamente el plan Kalergi (del que se habla en el ámbito nazi) es publicitado ADREDRE para equiparar al nazismo ("mal absoluto") toda crítica a la sustitución poblacional europea. Por la misma razón que los neonazis van ahora de anti-islam, para que la gente se posicione a favor del islam.

Hay otras formas de afrontar el problema demográfico (que es el determinante... NOS ESTÁN EXTERMINANDO) sin incurrir en terrenos pantanosos (nazis) ideados a tal efecto...

Población autóctona dividida y enfrentada (dedicada al hedonismo y al odio, y.... por supuesto sin tener hijos, ni unos ni otros...):

*Hombres-mujeres*
Viejos-jóvenes
Izquierda-derecha
Nazis-antinazis igual de nazis
Españolistas-independentistas
Heterosexuaes-Homosexuales
Veganos-omnívoros
etc-etc

Repitamos por si alguien no lo ha entendido: Mientras TODOS siguen divididos y enfrentados la vida sigue y *TODOS ELLOS-AS, TODOS-AS, son sustituidos por inmigración...* Y a medida que el proceso avance, y una vez que esas ideologías, divisiones y enfrentamientos hayan cumplido su papel, se irán por donde han venido...

Si los europeos no se hubieran dedicado al HEDONISMO (hombres y mujeres, de izquierdas y de derechas) y hubieran tenido hijos, ahora el PODER no podría tener la excusa del envejecimiento para la sustitución poblacional... Por tanto, el PUEBLO, no sólo es víctima, sino CORRESPONSABLE...

*Por tanto, admitamos nuestra responsabilidad, y acto seguido, ECHEMOS ABAJO EL SISTEMA DE DOMINACIÓN QUE NOS QUIERE EXTERMINAR (y, por supuesto, olvidémonos de los PARTIDOS POLÍTICOS, que forman parte del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL).*


----------



## Navarroide (12 Jul 2019)

La única opción viable es la creación de una comunidad agraria al estilo de Orania (lo más autosuficiente posible) y para ello haría falta, en principio, que unas cuantas personas se pusiesen de acuerdo para poblar un pueblo despoblado o en proceso de despoblación (lo que sería mejor para obtener de fuera servicios como la luz) y esto requería comprar propiades y terrenos cercanos al pueblo. A poder ser, en un lugar no muy densamente poblado, con terrenos baratos y algún tipo de valle con un río que lleve agua todo el año (no vale cualquier secarral en medio de Soria). Esperando aun un planteamiento serio, todo lo demás son pajas mentales en un foro. Saludos.


----------



## Sigerico (12 Jul 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Sólo discrepo en tu visión de ESPAÑA e imagino que visión del resto de países europeos: todos ellos fueron creados por minorías pdoerhabientes mirando por sus intereses; jamás ningún pueblo europeo se dotó de un Estado para organizarse; todos los estados europeos fueron impuestos al pueblo a sangre y fuego...
> 
> Una vez dicho esto, es comprensible que la idea de ESPAÑA esté interiorizada por la mayoría de españoles, dado que viene de muchos siglos; pero eso no debe hacernos olvidar que ESPAÑA, como ESTADO, es un constructo artificial, igual que el resto de ESTADOS... Por tanto, y mal que pese a los españolistas, no hay que defender ESPAÑA, sino los pueblos que fueron obligados a sumarse a ese constructo diseñado desde el poder: gallegos, castellanos, vascos, catalanes, etc. (y con esto no digo estar a favor de los secesionismos, por la sencilla razón de que son dirigidos por las élites de poder locales para crear otros ESTADOS igual de ilegítimos, y no por el PUEBLO).
> 
> ...




---------------------------
Los Estados los crean elites , pero hay elites y elites. No es lo mismo la basura liberal -marxista-Globalista con poco mas que una enfermiza voluntad de Poder que ELITES con sentido de mision historica y subordinadas a la idea superior de DIOS y el Orden Natual. 

Tampoco es lo mismo un estado que maneje el 5% del PIB que otro que maneje el 50% . Por ultimo , los Viejos Estados Nacion fueron creados sobre realidades Geograficas , historicias y etnicas, habia continente y contenido . España es mas que un mero Estado, hoy Estado correa de trasmision del Globalismo pero ayer encarnacion de la España eterna que existe con independencia del estado español.

El problema no es la existencia en si de unas elites , sino 

a) su caracter totalmente corrompido 
b) su Poder excesivo. 

No creo en una sociedad , sin ningun tipo de liderazgo. Pero este debe de ser 

1. Visible y personal no parapetado bajo artificios como Estados, Corporaciones o organizaciones supranacionales 

2. Etico y subordinado a una idea de orden natual y divino. 

3. Limitado , el estado nunca debio de superar el tamaño que tenia entorno al 1800. La emision de dinero no puede estar monopolizada por unas pocas dinastias a nivel mundial.

Respecto a la empresa capitalista , nunca debia de ser engordada por banqueros o estados. 

De esa forma por ley natual , nunca alcanzaria unas dimensiones descomunales y peligrosas para las libertades como en la actualidad. Todas las grandes multinacionales son en realidad subsidiadas por la Usura Internacional y los grandes Estados. 

Todo lo dicho anteriormente, huega decir es imposible en el actual estado de cosas pues la humanidad se encuentra sumida en una decadencia espiritual tan profunda que hace que todas sus elites poderhabientes se corrompan hasta la medula. Asi pues, tu alternativa de SIN ESTADO TOTAL ,quiza sea un camino puesto que hoy por hoy , todo el que toca poder queda sumido bajo el poder del señor oscuro. Yo soy partidario de un repligue general al mundo rural y la interioridad.

Discrepo de tu idea de España , la asocias al estado liberal post 1812.

si no hay España , ¿ que nos queda por ejemplo a los Alicantinos ? , ser Valencianos .... Joder que ASCO !!!!! 

lo siento , pero la idea de ESPAÑA nos es a muchos irrenunciable. Nos guste o No , somos ESPAÑA con o sin Estado. 
España pervivira aun sin estado , de hecho ya no lo tiene pues en R78 no es un estado Español.


----------



## Alex Cosma (12 Jul 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> ---------------------------
> Los Estados los crean elites , pero hay elites y elites. No es lo mismo la basura liberal -marxista-Globalista con poco mas que una enfermiza voluntad de Poder que ELITES con sentido de mision historica y subordinadas a la idea superior de DIOS y el Orden Natual.
> 
> Tampoco es lo mismo un estado que maneje el 5% del PIB que otro que maneje el 50% . Por ultimo , los Viejos Estados Nacion fueron creados sobre realidades Geograficas , historicias y etnicas, habia continente y contenido . España es mas que un mero Estado, hoy Estado correa de trasmision del Globalismo pero ayer encarnacion de la España eterna que existe con independencia del estado español.
> ...



De acuerdo a grandes rasgos, pero con las lógicas discrepancias.

La naturaleza del ESTADO es doble:
1- Estar en conflicto con otros Estados.
2- Crecer, a costa del otros Estados y a costa del pueblo... NO PUEDE NO CRECER, lo impide su naturaleza, que además es la naturaleza humana... la cual nos dice que somos corrompibles; por tanto, no se pude delegar en minorías porque édstas, independientemente de su buena voluntad inicial, terminan por corromperse; es así y no puede ser de otra manera.

Respecto a la buena voluntad inicial... ¿alguna vez existió? según tú sí... élites que se creen elegidas por dios para guiar el rebaño, para mandar sobre todos... Yo a eso no lo llamo buena voluntad, sino ansia de poder.. por tanto, ese ansia de poder, con más razón aún, no puede sino crecer, crecer y crecer, hasta destruir y corromper todo, incluido el pueblo llano; así fue Roma y así son todos los imperios, como el actual, con el pueblo llano tanto o más corrompido que las élites de poder. En cualquier caso, sí, es evidente que los Estados pre 1812 eran menos nocivos y menos liberticidas que el actual, pero repito, no por falta de ganas, sino por falta de medios... y porque todo tiene su tiempo y su cronología... Para que ahora estemos en este ESTADO HIPERTROFIADO LEVIATÁN, ha sido necesario pasar por los anteriores ESTADOS.

Nos ha tocado vivir en una época muy interesante, quizá la más decisiva de la historia... y está en nuestra manos pasar a la historia como unos mierdas bienestarizados incapaces de hacer nada más que pedir limosna al poder.... o bien pasar a la historia por haber sido capaces de retomar el destino de nuestras vidas, junto a nuestros iguales.... Si es posible sin ESTADO mejor, y si sólo es posible disminuirlo un 60% pues bienvenido sea... Pero para disminuirlo un 60% hace falta tener el plan de ELIMINARLO al 100%... porque si de entrada partimos de la idea de rebajarlo un 20%, o peor aún, mantenerlo igual pero "reformarlo" (algo absurdo, porque "reformar" es "fortalecer"), entonces lo más seguro es que no consigamos más que acelerar nuestro FIN.


----------



## Sigerico (12 Jul 2019)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> De acuerdo a grandes rasgos, pero con las lógicas discrepancias.
> 
> La naturaleza del ESTADO es doble:
> 1- Estar en conflicto con otros Estados.
> ...







Tu tesis y gran acierto es observar una ley histórica que es

*TODO PODER TIENE UNA NATURALEZA A CRECER Y EXPANDIRSE* , el estado como amalgama de poder tiende por su propia naturaleza a expandirse.

Como matiz complementario a esta gran verdad, me gustaria decir ...

Creo yo que esta tendencia puede controlarse por *dos medios

1.-* La existencia de *creencias de tipo religioso y espiritual que contengan los apetitos y tentaciones del poder por el poder*. Esta influencia es clara un muchos reyes tradicionales o sus allegados. Aun siendo devorados por la pasión del mando , las creencias generalizadas sobre lo que estaba bien o mal ( la Ley de Dios) les impedía actuar. De ahí viene que las elites proto- capitalistas y proto-estado moderno tuvieran ya tanto ahínco contra la religión, por que les estorbaba. Pero como no podían manifestar abiertamente como pensaban en una primera fase ,vino la era de la religión descafeinada hipócrita y moralista( a partir de 1517) y luego ya abiertamente la destrucción de la misma( a partir de 1789) . El problema de occidente es que se aleja de la idea de DIOS y entonces no queda más que el apetito de poder y la codicia.

*2.-* *La propia constitución del sujeto pasivo sobre el que se ejerce el poder.* Es obvio que una población de calidad humana no tolera un poder ilegitimo e ilimitado. Incluso hoy mismo el sistema gasta miles de millones en ese espectáculo circense que es la denominada democracia para legitimarse , si bien a medida que se degradan a los “súbditos” , el espectáculo y las concesiones a la plebe son cada vez menores.

También es un problema ejercer el poder sobre una sociedad con pequeños núcleos de poder intermedios entre el Estado/ Finanza Internacional y el pueblo. Por eso molestaba tanto , la nobleza rural, la autonomía municipal, los gremios, incluso la Iglesia. Lo primero que hicieron fue cargarse a todos esos cuerpos intermedios.

La cantinela de la “igualdad” Moderna, no es más que una estrategia de uniformización y aplanamiento hacia abajo. Cuando no hay más que pueblo ( incluso de buena calidad) , las mafias financieras y estatales ( vía estado y grandes corporaciones) se acaban haciendo con el poder.
Precisamente la existencia de pequeños núcleos de poder , es el mejor garantía contra constitución de un poder totalitario como el actual.

Creo que olvidas un factor psicológico , el pueblo ( con muy pocas excepciones) no entiende los mecanismos del poder (por que carece de instinto de mando y muchas veces de la formación necesaria) y prueba de ello es como una vez y otra y otra se la “ han clavado “ , especialmente desde 1978. Hoy diras no hay pueblo sino una masa borrega ( lo que es cierto), pero en 1978 si que habia pueblo y se la colaron . Lo que prueba el caracter ingenuo del pueblo sobre las cuestiones de poder, especialmente las mujeres.


----------



## Alex Cosma (12 Jul 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Tu tesis y gran acierto es observar una ley histórica que es
> 
> *TODO PODER TIENE UNA NATURALEZA A CRECER Y EXPANDIRSE* , el estado como amalgama de poder tiende por su propia naturaleza a expandirse.
> 
> ...



Respecto al punto 1: La ley de dios es lo que supuestamente rige en el Vaticano, y ya vemos lo que es el Vaticano...
Respecto al punto 2: Esos "pequeños núcleos de poder" ya son el embrión de los futuros núcleos de poder LEVIATÁN... Repito: no pueden no convertirse en ello.

En la Alta Edad Media Hispana los pueblos libres del norte de la península tenían autonomía, y sólo dependían de la Corona a modo formal, quasi simbólico... La Corona actuaba a modo de notario y se limitaba a "sancionar" todo aquello que se aprobaba en las asambleas de los Concejos. También actuaba como mediador en conflictos.

Aun con todo, la Corona, y el incipiente Estado, aunque eran menos nocivos y menos liberticidas que ahora (obviamente) contenían el germen del totatiltarismo actual... porque el ESTADO (más allá de regates semánticos, *entendido como minorías poderhabientes que se arrogan la potestad de decidir la totalidad de la existencia del pueblo*), dada su naturaleza, tiende a crecer sin solución de continuidad, hasta que se hace disfuncional (como sucede ahora).

Aquella monarquía (con su Estado incipiente) de hace 6 siglos ha devenido lo que es hoy... no olvidemos que estamos en una Monarquía, pero daría igual si estuviéramos en una república... Porque es indiferente la forma de Estado o de gobierno: las minorías mandantes anteriores a cada "cambio" de régimen siguen en su status (a las cuales se suman las nuevas minorías con ansias de poder) salvo las cabezas de turco correspondientes con las que servir un trofeo al pueblo y éste crea que ha llegado el BIEN y la LIBERTAD, cuando lo cierto es que a cada cambio de régimen lo que llega es más TOTALITARISMO y más LIBERTICIDIO... hecho éste que sólo ha podido ocultarse gracias a los medios manipulación y adoctrinamiento masivos que proporciona la tecnología.

Ahora vivimos, ciertamente, en la época histórica de mayor totalitarismo y liberticidio, pero no nos damos cuenta (vivimos en la fantasía del progreso y las libertades, la mayor farsa de la historia)... y nos iremos al hoyo sin darnos cuenta, a no ser que despertemos y nos miremos al espejo y nos digamos colectivamente, ¿a dónde hemos llegado?, y de forma individual ¿en qué me he convertido?

Volviendo a la forma de autogobierno de aquellos pueblos libres de la Alta Edad Media Hispana, recordemos que eran *sociedades autogobernadas en asambleas omnisoberanas, con derecho consuetudinario, propiedad privada sin trabajo asalariado, bienes comunales y pueblo en armas.

Ese es el modelo a imitar en lo posible, adaptándolo a la realidad del siglo XXI.

Como dije antes, si perseguimos ese modelo, quizá alcancemos algo aceptable (por ejemplo reducción del Estado a un 30% del actual); si por el contrario defendemos la existencia del ESTADO como si no hubiera mañana sin él... lo más seguro es que, precisamente, no haya mañana con ÉL.

Es así y no puede ser de otra manera. Será así y no será de otra manera.

Si seguimos defendiendo el ESTADO, al mismo tiempo que éste nos EXTERMINA, querrá decir que merecemos ese triste final.*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jul 2019)

Navarroide dijo:


> La única opción viable es la creación de una comunidad agraria al estilo de Orania (lo más autosuficiente posible) y para ello haría falta, en principio, que unas cuantas personas se pusiesen de acuerdo para poblar un pueblo despoblado o en proceso de despoblación (lo que sería mejor para obtener de fuera servicios como la luz) y esto requería comprar propiades y terrenos cercanos al pueblo. A poder ser, en un lugar no muy densamente poblado, con terrenos baratos y algún tipo de valle con un río que lleve agua todo el año (no vale cualquier secarral en medio de Soria). Esperando aun un planteamiento serio, todo lo demás son pajas mentales en un foro. Saludos.



Eso es un imposible, y más en España, donde no se puede ni cambiar un cartel y la concentración parcelaria lleva décadas estancada.

Precisamente ir mudándose a municipios con mayoría de derechas no tiene nada de dificultoso, más allá de la casa y el trabajo.

Y sí, es más fácil dedicarse a la agricultura en municipios ya existentes con servicios e infraestructuras.

Todo lo demás es desincentivar una idea cojonuda que además no requiere de especial coordinación, sino que es descentralizada.


----------



## Casanova II (17 Jul 2019)

Mujeres, faltarían mujeres. No es como el conquistador que fue a las indias, si se va a colonizar se requiere proporción. Me gusta la iniciativa, de hecho los moros ya lo hacen en algunos pueblos de España.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jul 2019)

Casanova II dijo:


> Mujeres, faltarían mujeres. No es como el conquistador que fue a las indias, si se va a colonizar se requiere proporción.



Se da por sentado que los repobladores deberían ir con su familia, no van a ser sólo ninis doritocavernarios... 

En todo caso, también hay mugeras en edad fértil en la mayoría de los municipios listados como ejemplo.

Lista que deberá irse ampliando.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (19 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Se da por sentado que los repobladores deberían ir con su familia, no van a ser sólo ninis doritocavernarios...
> 
> En todo caso, también hay mugeras en edad fértil en la mayoría de los municipios listados como ejemplo.
> 
> Lista que deberá irse ampliando.



y de donde vamos a sacar la familia? Sera por veces que se ha comentado en este foro, pero tu ves a las mujeres españolas yendose a un pueblo conservador, cuando estan todas votando feminismo, progres y fronteras abiertas? Si son ellas las que mas piden invasion multicultural, no se si te has dado cuenta


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> y de donde vamos a sacar la familia? Sera por veces que se ha comentado en este foro, pero tu ves a las mujeres españolas yendose a un pueblo conservador, cuando estan todas votando feminismo, progres y fronteras abiertas? Si son ellas las que mas piden invasion multicultural, no se si te has dado cuenta



La mía no es de ese palo. Quien busca encuentra, y quien pide recibe.

Además por trabajo frecuento a chortinas y cada año son más conservadoras, no hay que perder la esperanza.


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jul 2019)

Linthor dijo:


> Y nunca España estuvo tan envejecida.
> Es sólo cuestión de un par de generaciones para que podamos ser tantos españoles como en el medioevo.
> 
> No hace falta ser ningún erudito para saber que con los 1,25 hijos por mujer actuales tendríamos poco menos que estas previsiones (redondeando a 1,0 hijos por mujer);
> ...



pues con 10 millones hay de sobra para repoblar si las parejas se ponen a tener tres y cuatro hijos.

No sé porqué el cosma habla de punto de no retorno, será porque los otros serán más y se montará una gorda, porque poder se puede.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues con 10 millones hay de sobra para repoblar si las parejas se ponen a tener tres y cuatro hijos.
> 
> No sé porqué el cosma habla de punto de no retorno, será porque los otros serán más y se montará una gorda, porque poder se puede.



Se trata de desmoralizar, como las noticias antiVox...


----------



## Sunwukung (19 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Se trata de desmoralizar, como las noticias antiVox...



pues será, porque tampoco entiendo esa inquina contra una herramienta como es el estado, si falla la herramienta es por la tendencia del ser humano a corromperse.

La mera especialización del trabajo hace que en las sociedades humanas se tienda a un nivel mayor o menor de centralización, aquellos con mayor capacidad de liderazgo y organización tienden a ocupar puestos de administración que se crean por una simple cuestión de eficacia en la gestión de los recursos.

Cuando el número de pobladores es mayor a cierto nivel, generar consenso a través de reuniones se hace muy difícil y no es eficaz para tomar decisiones adecuadas con la suficiente rapidez.

El problema no es tanto el estado como lo que ha dicho Sigerico. Por lo que hay que derribar a los que están en el estado actual, y un buen plan es el que propones, que básicamente consiste, entre otras cosas, en reagrupar los efectivos que no están corrompidos.

Pero si se extiende o aumenta la población de esos núcleos de resistencia, tarde o temprano nacerá otro estado, otro centro administrador. Así funcionan las sociedades humanas y la tendencia a formar núcleos políticos cada vez más extensos es una realidad impepinable.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2019)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues será, porque tampoco entiendo esa inquina contra una herramienta como es el estado, si falla la herramienta es por la tendencia del ser humano a corromperse.
> 
> La mera especialización del trabajo hace que en las sociedades humanas se tienda a un nivel mayor o menor de centralización, aquellos con mayor capacidad de liderazgo y organización tienden a ocupar puestos de administración que se crean por una simple cuestión de eficacia en la gestión de los recursos.
> 
> ...



Y aparte hay niveles estatales, de local a regional, nacional y supranacional.

Otrosí, ¿qué son las agencias privadas de protección predicadas por el anarcocapitalismo más que Estados?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2019)

Grandes aportes los del conforero Mulaaa.

Con todo el mapa engaña por la división del voto de la derecha. Hay lugares con mayoría de derecha donde el CorruPSOE es el más votado, hay que naalizar resultados electorales por municipio.


----------



## sistudey (19 Jul 2019)

Me presento o voluntario para inseminar a chortinas para el repoblamiento autoctono.


----------



## sistudey (19 Jul 2019)

Puede que en el futuro pese a ser menos seamos más los que estemos dispuestos a la conquista.


----------



## Tons of Latunes (19 Jul 2019)

Aun estoy a mitad del hilo, la idea mola mucho y ojala se llevara a cabo.
Pero veo un problema enorme, a nada que intentes producir, te joderan con los autonomos y hacienda

Otro problema gordo, los gitanos, tu sacas en los medios un proyecto asi y te vienen gitanos a "repoblar", son españoles...
A no ser que se hiciera un proyecto estilo las urbanizaciones de superlujo que tienen derecho de admision y estudian muy bien a cada nuevo inquilino. Se puede hacer algo asi pero no de lujo


----------



## Harold Papanander (19 Jul 2019)

Sin un soporte económico o ayuda de mecenazgo por alguna parte implicada, no tenemos nada que hacer, ni siquiera empezar el proyecto. Dejémonos de pajas mentales.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2019)

Finnhamn dijo:


> Aun estoy a mitad del hilo, la idea mola mucho y ojala se llevara a cabo.
> Pero veo un problema enorme, a nada que intentes producir, te joderan con los autonomos y hacienda
> 
> Otro problema gordo, los gitanos, tu sacas en los medios un proyecto asi y te vienen gitanos a "repoblar", son españoles...
> A no ser que se hiciera un proyecto estilo las urbanizaciones de superlujo que tienen derecho de admision y estudian muy bien a cada nuevo inquilino. Se puede hacer algo asi pero no de lujo



De autónomos, sociedades, IRPF e IVA sólo nos libra la Segunda Venida de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.

Pero en un municipio patriota se podrían reducir al mínimo los impuestos y tasas municipales.

Hasta podría haber una gestora común para varios municipios patriotas, reduciendo así costes y burocracia al mínimo.

Los gheethanos también gustan de núcleos de población grandes para disfrutar de sus paguitas y delinquir con mayor impunidad.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Sin un soporte económico o ayuda de mecenazgo por alguna parte implicada, no tenemos nada que hacer, ni siquiera empezar el proyecto. Dejémonos de pajas mentales.



Los ahorros que tenga cada cual, por ejemplo si alguien decide sacar medio millón por su piso en Guarrelona o Bilbotroit, comprarse una casa de 50 mil en Teruel o Aranda de Duero y montarse una empresa.


----------



## Harold Papanander (19 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Los ahorros que tenga cada cual, por ejemplo si alguien decide sacar medio millón por su piso en Guarrelona o Bilbotroit, comprarse una casa de 50 mil en Teruel o Aranda de Duero y montarse una empresa.



En tal caso, habría que organizar un fondo común con el dinero de esas ventas o ahorros. Si cada uno busca organizarse solamente con su provisión monetaria personal, mirará solo por su interés personal, mientras el proyecto comunitario seguirá sin poder tirar adelante por falta de fondos necesarios. No hagamos castillos al aire, se trata de organizar un miniestado dentro de otro Estado, y para eso hace falta contar con unas reservas de dinero importantes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> En tal caso, habría que organizar un fondo común con el dinero de esas ventas o ahorros. Si cada uno busca organizarse solamente con su provisión monetaria personal, mirará solo por su interés personal, mientras el proyecto comunitario seguirá sin poder tirar adelante por falta de fondos necesarios. No hagamos castillos al aire, se trata de organizar un miniestado dentro de otro Estado, y para eso hace falta contar con unas reservas de dinero importantes.



En una segunda fase puede ser.

En la primera es irte tú y a cuantos puedas convencer a un lugar bueno, bonito y barato donde puedas ganarte los garbanzos con empresa propia o por cuenta ajena y montarte allí una especie de feudo.


----------



## Harold Papanander (19 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En una segunda fase puede ser.
> 
> En la primera es irte tú y a cuantos puedas convencer a un lugar bueno, bonito y barato donde puedas ganarte los garbanzos con empresa propia o por cuenta ajena y montarte allí una especie de feudo.




No es por desanimarte, amijo, pero no lo veo. No lo veo.


----------



## [b]Jacinto[/b] (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Los ahorros que tenga cada cual, por ejemplo si alguien decide sacar medio millón por su piso en Guarrelona o Bilbotroit, comprarse una casa de 50 mil en Teruel o Aranda de Duero y montarse una empresa.



Sobre Aranda nos puede guiar @Bilbainadas88


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> No es por desanimarte, amijo, pero no lo veo. No lo veo.



Dependiendo de dónde vivas, ya lo verás. ¿Y por qué ibas a desanimar si yo ya moro en un sitio así?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Eso mismo. Lo interesante es que la huida no se produzca de un nido de rojiprogres a otro.


----------



## Harold Papanander (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Dependiendo de dónde vivas, ya lo verás. ¿Y por qué ibas a desanimar si yo ya moro en un sitio así?




Dónde dices que vives ahora?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Dónde dices que vives ahora?



Un pueblo de León.


----------



## Harold Papanander (20 Jul 2019)

Los blancos de detroit no se fueron a construir nada desde cero, se marcharon a otras localidades que ya tenían infraestructuras hechas y en marcha.

De una comuna a la creación de un miniestado, que es lo que por aquí se propone, media un abismo.

Analizad bien los ejemplos de los sitios que ya hayan hecho esto y queráis emularlo y tomad nota de como resolvieron el problema financiero. Porque esto de cada uno se fue para allá con sus ahorros y lo demás fue surgiendo como un cuadro que se pinta solo, suena muy bonito pero demasiado irreal.


----------



## Harold Papanander (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Un pueblo de León.



Un pueblo que ya existía, que supongo tiene un ayuntamiento y se pagan impuestos, verdad?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Los blancos de detroit no se fueron a construir nada desde cero, se marcharon a otras localidades que ya tenían infraestructuras hechas y en marcha.
> 
> De una comuna a la creación de un miniestado, que es lo que por aquí se propone, media un abismo.
> 
> Analizad bien los ejemplos de los sitios que ya hayan hecho esto y queráis emularlo y tomad nota de como resolvieron el problema financiero. Porque esto de cada uno se fue para allá con sus ahorros y lo demás fue surgiendo como un cuadro que se pinta solo, suena muy bonito pero demasiado irreal.





Harold Papanander dijo:


> Los blancos de detroit no se fueron a construir nada desde cero, se marcharon a otras localidades que ya tenían infraestructuras hechas y en marcha.
> 
> De una comuna a la creación de un miniestado, que es lo que por aquí se propone, media un abismo.
> 
> Analizad bien los ejemplos de los sitios que ya hayan hecho esto y queráis emularlo y tomad nota de como resolvieron el problema financiero. Porque esto de cada uno se fue para allá con sus ahorros y lo demás fue surgiendo como un cuadro que se pinta solo, suena muy bonito pero demasiado irreal.



No es por llevarte la contraria, pero aquí lo que se propone es ir a localidades ya tienen todos los servicios y mayoría de votos de derecha.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Un pueblo que ya existía, que supongo tiene un ayuntamiento y se pagan impuestos, verdad?



Exactamente. Deberías probar a leer el mensaje inicial.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jul 2019)

Aunque la idea general es buena, el planteamiento de base es erróneo, sobre todo las paja mental de nuevas oranias para inmigrantes rasiales que solo puede seducir a liberales seudopatriotas tipo a Navarroide, etc.

1er error, creer que el signo político municipal tiene algún tipo de significado, pues en la zona que paso a comentar más adelante, cualquier municipio con gobierno socialista tiene gente más castiza y arraigada que cualquier capitalidad pepera en la España progre.

2do error, creer que en dichos municipios van a querer acoger refuyis de media España solo por el hecho de ser españoles, yolovalgo por mí estirpe ibérica, esto de la integración en un municipio tradicional funciona de otra manera.

3er error, creer que un tipo, solo por su color, linaje o supuesta adscripción política, va a suponer un compatriota sano y deseable para las comunidades existentes, envejecidas sí, pero instauradas.

En cuanto la zona susceptible de conformar una España enrocada, solo hay que irse al mapa de la distribución de las Juntas Vecinales que reaccionaron en masa para asociarse cuando Rajoy amagó su supresión hacia el 2012-2013. Es el único tímido amago de movilización social de España en las últimas décadas verdaderamente desde las bases y transversal, sin ser atizado por cúpulas de ningún partido. Las siglas del partido asociado a cada junta vecinal son meramente anecdótico, pues en esos entornos se elige a la persona, no a la sigla.

La realidad es otra, LO QUE HA DE PROMOVERSE ES LA NATALIDAD AUTÓCTONA DE ESAS ZONAS Y SOLO DESPUÉS DE LLEGAR AL LÍMITE IR SELECCIONANDO BIEN QUÉ PErSONAS DEL RESTO DE ESPAÑA SON DIGNOS DE SER ACOGIDOS.

León sería la provincia ideal, por estar despoblada y por tener la mayor red de juntas vecinales -concejos- en activo cuyo funcionamietno puede ser revitalizado. Palencia, ciertas zonas de Burgos y quizás Soria serían otras buenas candidatas.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (20 Jul 2019)

@Hic Svnt Leones 



esnecesario dijo:


> Otra cosa que se puede hacer, que no solucionaría nada pero ayudaría a crear conciencia en la sociedad y quizás fuese la semilla de un movimiento político popular, hacer manifestaciones.
> 
> Yo calculo que solo con este foro podemos conseguir unas 3.000 personas, pero serían muchas más, el foro sería para organizarnos e ir convocando CON TIEMPO a mas gente, quedando entre nosotros para repartir pegatinas, dar charlas, hablar con algunas organizaciones (como hazteoir, stopfeminazis, etc). Ir concienciando no solo en lo que está pasando sino en que HAY QUE IR a la manifestación, tendríamos que ir haciendo publicidad y convocatoria durante al menos un año antes...
> 
> ...




Me parecen ambas, magníficas ideas. Deberíamos llevarlas a cabo para emprender una Reconquista activa.

Esto es algo que, como dice Mulaa, incluso se daría de forma natural.

Lo hicimos en el pasado, y podemos volverlo a hacer.


.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Aunque la idea general es buena, el planteamiento de base es erróneo, sobre todo las paja mental de nuevas oranias para inmigrantes rasiales que solo puede seducir a liberales seudopatriotas tipo a Navarroide, etc.
> 
> 1er error, creer que el signo político municipal tiene algún tipo de significado, pues en la zona que paso a comentar más adelante, cualquier municipio con gobierno socialista tiene gente más castiza y arraigada que cualquier capitalidad pepera en la España progre.
> 
> ...









Las juntas con sus bienes comunales son un plus para muchos pueblos, pero el 90% de las juntas vecinales las controlan cuatro caciques que se embolsan un dinero que correspondería al pueblo, y es un total descontrol de cuentas y mala gestión de bienes.

Y sí, el voto es una guía aproximada para saber dónde hay menos concentraciones de rojos hijos de la grandísima puta. Mieres, donde ganan lustro tras lustro los rojos hijos de la grandísima puta, ya se sabe que no sirve de reducto nacional por muy buena gente que pueda haber.

Y no, los patriotas que se mudan no son refiuyis sensu stricto, sino gente que se compra una casa y/o unas tierras y podrá llevarse mejor o peor con los nativos del lugar. Lugar que puede ser pequeño o grande, en la lsita provisional hay pueblos de 30 habitantes y ciudades de decenas de miles.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jul 2019)

las comunas jipis son bombas con su tiempo de retardo y activación correspondiente que estallan a la mínima que el gurú o gurús comienzan a endiosarse, o aunque no se endiosen... el tipo de gente al que atraen acaba incubando el cisma.

por supuesto, tampoco se salvarían los seudoanarcocarlistas rodrigomorianos... que vuelven a basar sus películas en su gurú Rodrigo Mora, que tendrá sus buenas reflexiones pero no pasa de ser uno que aspira a ser una especie de jesuíta-ateo buscando sus misiones guaraníticas en la España rural.

la España enrocada tiene más de un milenio de antigüedad y no hace falta inventarla de nuevo... sino reinsuflarle vitalidad.


Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Las juntas con sus bienes comunales son un plus para muchos pueblos, pero el 90% de las juntas vecinales las controlan cuatro caciques que se embolsan un dinero que correspondería al pueblo, y es un total descontrol de cuentas y mala gestión de bienes.
> 
> Y sí, el voto es una guía aproximada para saber dónde hay menos concentraciones de rojos hijos de la grandísima puta. Mieres, donde ganan lusto tras lusto los rojos hijos de la grandísima puta, ya se sabe que no sirve de reducto nacional por muy buena gente que pueda haber.
> 
> Y no, los patriotas que se mudan no son refiuyis sensu stricto, sino gente que se compra una casa y/o unas tierras y podrá llevarse mejor o peor con los nativos del lugar. Lugar uqe puede ser pequeño o grande, en la lsita provisional hay pueblos de 30 habitantes y ciudades de decenas de miles.



Por descontado que las juntas vecinales han sido pervertidas a cada nueva regulación que se le ha añadido con el paso del tiempo pero siguen siendo conformadas por votación directa y manejan un amplio territorio de comunal aún inalienable ni susceptible de ser prenda de endeudamientos.

El voto no es guía aproximada de gran cosa a nivel local. Mieres y poblaciones por el estilo no pueden ser considerados zona de entidad menor y su naturaleza está segregada del tronco tradicional desde hace ya muchas décadas.

Esa película del "me compro una casa y me llevo mejor o peor con los locales" es una de las ideas más venenosas que se le puede ocurrir a nadie. A tí te funcionará bien porque se ve que controlas algo de cómo funcionan los pueblos, tienes tu cultura y tal... pero es una ratonera para toda esa panda de calcamonías capitalinos desarraigados que flipan con las oranias sudafricanas y se montan pajillas en plan pionero... Los pueblos funcionan, como sabes perfectamente, de otra manera.

Podrás comprarle propiedades a nietos de antiguos pobladores pero en el momento que una comuna de individuos pretenda instalarse y mangonear pasando por encima de los usos locales -que no necesariamente hoy día legales- ya tienes montada la de sanquintín en la pretendida orania de turno.

En la España tradicional -esto todavía sucedía hasta no hace tantas décadas- en muchos sitios no se admitían nuevos vecinos sin aprobación del concejo de turno. La ley diría otra cosa pero el uso real es que nadie osaba querer hacerla valer contra la voluntad local porque la reacción sería más costosa que el beneficio.

Así que... primer paso de todos... tras buscar el consiguiente concejo leonés de turno... mirar que la junta de caciques de la que hablas esté de acuerdo con el plan y convocar concejo abierto para oficializar el asentimiento de los vecinos.

Que vas de listo y picapleitos.. pues allá te las veas (*)

(*) sé que esto lo sabes, lo escribo para los flipaos de las nuevas oranias que no conocen lo que es la España auténtica, aunque ellos se las den de seudopatriotas.


----------



## Harold Papanander (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Exactamente. Deberías probar a leer el mensaje inicial.




En tal caso, es el típico hilo de irse a vivir al pueblo, cosa que se parece un huevo a una castaña a la pretensión de emular lo que se quiere hacer en New Hampshire, que por cierto es la información con la que partes de inicio el hilo y emplazas a realizar.


----------



## The Doomer (20 Jul 2019)

@Jaisenberg necesitamos urgentemente unos mapas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> las comunas jipis son bombas con su tiempo de retardo y activación correspondiente que estallan a la mínima que el gurú o gurús comienzan a endiosarse, o aunque no se endiosen... el tipo de gente al que atraen acaba incubando el cisma.
> 
> por supuesto, tampoco se salvarían los seudoanarcocarlistas rodrigomorianos... que vuelven a basar sus películas en su gurú Rodrigo Mora, que tendrá sus buenas reflexiones pero no pasa de ser uno que aspira a ser una especie de jesuíta-ateo buscando sus misiones guaraníticas en la España rural.
> 
> ...



Reitero que no es lo mismo pueblos de 30 ó 100 habitantes, donde sí se podría dar lo que describes, que poblaciones más grandes.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> En tal caso, es el típico hilo de irse a vivir al pueblo, cosa que se parece un huevo a una castaña a la pretensión de emular lo que se quiere hacer en New Hampshire, que por cierto es la información con la que partes de inicio el hilo y emplazas a realizar.



Lo que plantea el abrejilo solo es verdaderamente factible si una tropa de individuos compra un pueblo ya abandonado, pero no viable a medio-largo plazo.

La cuestión es... quién conforma esa cuadrilla de pavos y cómo se coordina semejante tropa venido cada uno de su padre y de su madre.

Hasta ahora en la historia de España solo hubo una institución capaz de concertar algo así (*). Un evento de ese tipo se dió con la invasión de la morisma y la posterior repoblación en la tierra reconquistada.

... nada que ver con cosas de zumbaos que se mazan y tatúan en gimnasios y se han visto unos cuantos vídeos de afrikaners.

(*) bueno, quizás Jaisenberg podría ser el gran guía, todos sabemos de su gran capacidad empática para los paletos de España... lo más probable es que iniciase un gran holocausto paleto para repoblar el agro ibérico de hordas de gafapastas ilustrados revueltos con gym-idiotis mazotatoaos... jaja.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> En tal caso, es el típico hilo de irse a vivir al pueblo, cosa que se parece un huevo a una castaña a la pretensión de emular lo que se quiere hacer en New Hampshire, que por cierto es la información con la que partes de inicio el hilo y emplazas a realizar.



El proyecto Free State es exactamente lo mismo: si eres liberal-conservador, múdate a New Hampshire y vota. Sin más complicaciones ni planificación.

Así que creo que deberías informarte mejor. 

Fundar pueblos de la nada, comprar pueblos abandonados o vivir en la autarquía si que es prácticamente inviable. Mudarte a sitios de mayoría liberal conservadora es perfectamente viable.

Así que empiezo a sospechar que intoxicas.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Reitero que no es lo mismo pueblos de 30 ó 100 habitantes, donde sí se podría dar lo que describes, que poblaciones más grandes.



pues a eso me refiero, en poblaciones más grandes sucede que desaparecen los restos de estructuras heredadas del régimen tradicional -comunales, etc- y entras en ambientes bastante "modernizados" y relativamente similares a los de los que pretendéis huir, pero bueno, si consigues reunir a suficiente gente lo mismo podéis colonizar colonizar cabeceras comarcales con bilbaininis, jaisenberguers, dagrapplas, arrekarallos, etc, etc... jeje


----------



## Tigershark (20 Jul 2019)

En España no hay mujeres jovenes no progres , llevan 30 años a saco por tv ,radio y prensa para que eso sucediera , creo que hemos llegado tarde , aunque mejor tarde que nunca.Creo que la solución sería traer de fuera , ucranianas pueden servir..







por cierto veo que eres de León mi famila tiene fincas en la zona de las omañas , ya tengo pensado hacer algo este verano en alguna de ellas ya que me gustaria vivir allí grandes partes del año , con un río a tiro de piedra creo que podría ser un sitio perfecto para estas repoblaciones.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> En España no hay mujeres jovenes no progres , llevan 30 años a saco por tv ,radio y prensa para que eso sucediera , creo que hemos llegado tarde , aunque mejor tarde que nunca.Creo que la solución sería traer de fuera , ucranianas pueden servir..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran y fermosa tierra, Omaña. Pero tanto en Murias como en Las Omañas gobierna el CorruPSOE con abrumadora mayoría, y en mi humilde opinión hasta que no haya _sorpasso _patriota es complicado aquello.

Sería meter a 200 personas para cambiar radicalmente el signo político, pero a ver cómo se pondrían de acuerdo (ya ves que muchos conforeros no están por la labor), y está el problema de que en lso pueblos o no se vende o se vende a precios absurdos.

Por eso, con gran lástima, me he centrado sólo en municipios con mayorái derechosa.

En todo caso, deseo de todo corazón que te puedas hacer allí un feudo con chortiukras ninfómanas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Por cierto, @Tigershark , que en la ribera del Órbigo se produce el 99% del lúpulo de España y aún así somos deficitarios. Ahí podría hacerse buen negocio. http://cultivadoresdelupulo.es/

También hay feria de la cerveza en Carrizo, buenos manantiales y en general posibilidades cerveceras. La artesanal lo está petando últimamente. Cervezas ‘made in’ León - La Nueva Crónica

La industria cervecera asturleonesa ya sabemos que desapareció hace décadas con el cierre de grandes marcas como El Águila Negra y La Estrella de Gijón.

Y en los vecinos Riello y Valdesamario sí tenemos mayorías de derechas.


----------



## Harold Papanander (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El proyecto Free State es exactamente lo mismo: si eres liberal-conservador, múdate a New Hampshire y vota. Sin más complicaciones ni planificación.
> 
> Así que creo que deberías informarte mejor.
> 
> ...




Para intoxicare ya está tú que ni tienes claro lo que propones. El proyecto Free State, como su nombre indica, es hacerse con el Estado de New Hampshire, no solo con algunos municipios. Así que reitero que se parece un huevo a una castaña a lo que tu propones.

Para tanto ruido y pocas nueces, me sigo quedando como ciudadano del Estado NSK, que al menos sí es un proyecto serio con intenciones reales de proyectarse finalmente como Estado-Nación. Ya rozan los casi 20.000 miembros.

The NSK TIMES


----------



## Tigershark (20 Jul 2019)

No sabía yo ese dato ,me has dejado a cuadros , la verdad es que la zona es espectacular y ya sabiendo esto que me cuentas mucho mas , el pueblo de mi madre se llama Paladín que creo está en Valdesamario , osea que es zona buena ¿verdad? pues allí tengo un porrón de fincas muriendose de asco.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jul 2019)

hola Tigre, interesante lo que cuentas, ¿vas a rehabilitar alguna casa o cabaña?
ve contando tu experiencia si lo llegas a hacer, yo también tengo mis tentaciones...


----------



## PATITOXXL (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y aparte hay niveles estatales, de local a regional, nacional y supranacional.
> 
> Otrosí, ¿qué son las agencias privadas de protección predicadas por el anarcocapitalismo más que Estados?





Pues para empezar, esas agencias privadas son voluntarias, eliges la que te convenza y si no quieres ninguna, pues no tienes que pagar nada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Para intoxicare ya está tú que ni tienes claro lo que propones. El proyecto Free State, como su nombre indica, es hacerse con el Estado de New Hampshire, no solo con algunos municipios. Así que reitero que se parece un huevo a una castaña a lo que tu propones.
> 
> Para tanto ruido y pocas nueces, me sigo quedando como ciudadano del Estado NSK, que al menos sí es un proyecto serio con intenciones reales de proyectarse finalmente como Estado-Nación. Ya rozan los casi 20.000 miembros.
> 
> The NSK TIMES



Lee otra vez el mensaje inicial, a ver si te aclaras, porque o no das una, o sigues intoxicando: primero municipios patriotas, luego diputaciones, y finalmente autonomías. Y no, el proyecto Free State se basa en el compromiso individual de mudarse, no en cajas comunes, paguitas o caravanas mesiánicas.

Personalmente me importa una mierda lo que hagas tú, si no te convence la propuesta no te mudes a un municipio con mayoría de derecha, tú mismo. Nadie te va obligar, más que la tiranía rojiprogre y las hordas marrónidas. El proyecto NSK sí que es una chorrada, por cierto.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Pues para empezar, esas agencias privadas son voluntarias, eliges la que te convenza y si no quieres ninguna, pues no tienes que pagar nada.



Si esas agencias no tienen un monopolio territorial no son funcionales, porqur cualquier podría crear una agencia propia. En especial los criminales. Así que si no pagas, te echan del territorio del monopolio. 

Simple y llanamente, Estados con un contrato claro. Para eso tipo de reforma no hace falta demoler los Estados ya existentes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> No sabía yo ese dato ,me has dejado a cuadros , la verdad es que la zona es espectacular y ya sabiendo esto que me cuentas mucho mas , el pueblo de mi madre se llama Paladín que creo está en Valdesamario , osea que es zona buena ¿verdad? pues allí tengo un porrón de fincas muriendose de asco.



Por lo menos no gobierna el PSOE, que ya es algo, hehe. Las condiciones locales (impuestos, tasas, gentuza, perros) habrá que verlas. No me suena ningún conocido de por allí.

Pues igual te es interesante explotarlas o arrendarlas. Imagino que debería darse bien el lúpulo, pero la zona de cultivo es un poco más abajo, ya en la ribera del Órbigo, así que NPI, todo será informarse. Tamaño y regularidad de las parcelas también ayuda.

Y si no a plantar arbolicos de crecimiento rápido para talar, o por lo menos aprovechar la paja, que hay mucha demanda por la ganadería. Suerte con ello.


----------



## PATITOXXL (20 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si esas agencias no tienen un monopolio territorial no son funcionales, porqur cualquier podría crear una agencia propia. En especial los criminales. Así que si no pagas, te echan del territorio del monopolio.
> 
> Simple y llanamente, Estados con un contrato claro. Para eso tipo de reforma no hace falta demoler los Estados ya existentes.





No hay monopolio bueno. Suerte de todos modos.


----------



## karax (20 Jul 2019)

.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2019)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> No hay monopolio bueno. Suerte de todos modos.



Creo que no lo entendiste: sin ese monopolio jurisdiccional las presuntas "agencias voluntarias de protección anarcacapitalistas" no son funcionales, es la guerra civil permanente porque yo puedo crear mi propia jurisdicción para delinquir, y lo mismo los Latin Kings.

Y si tienen monopolio son Estados por definición. Así que para ese recorrido no hacen falta tantas alforjas.

Los ancaps fracasan igual que el socialismo al negar un aspecto básico de la naturaleza humana. Los socialistas niegan la propiedad. Los ancaps la territorialidad.

Y todo eso ya lo estudió y demostró hace mucho Robert Nozick.


----------



## Papo de luz (21 Jul 2019)

Me parece más interesante colonizar directamente el sur de Francia y expulsar a sus habitantes, tanto franceses étnicos como moronegros.


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lee otra vez el mensaje inicial, a ver si te aclaras, porque o no das una, o sigues intoxicando: primero municipios patriotas, luego diputaciones, y finalmente autonomías. Y no, el proyecto Free State se basa en el compromiso individual de mudarse, no en cajas comunes, paguitas o caravanas mesiánicas.
> 
> Personalmente me importa una mierda lo que hagas tú, si no te convence la propuesta no te mudes a un municipio con mayoría de derecha, tú mismo. Nadie te va obligar, más que la tiranía rojiprogre y las hordas marrónidas. El proyecto NSK sí que es una chorrada, por cierto.




Demuestras ser un cazurro de mucho cuidado, se nota que eres de pueblo, amijo. Lo que tu vienes a proponer es que nos mudemos a otra parte donde ya gobiernen otros, no nosotros. Para eso no hace falta moverse a ninguna parte,te quedas ya donde estás. Y algo más estúpido todavía: si el problema político que tenemos es de régimen y no de partidos, ¿para qué iríamos a mudarnos a otra parte que siga gobernada por cualquier otro partido afín a los intereses del mismo régimen demócratico?. A ver si lo entiendo: buscamos reorganizarnos, ya que la vigente organización (de régimen democrático) no nos convence, y para ello nos deslocalizamos a otras zonas de España donde podamos decidir mejor qué tipo de sistema queremos vivir en el que poder decidir nuestro futuro, pero renunciando a su vez tal anhelo personal para conformarnos con el tipo político dado que está ya en esas zonas instalado y gobernando según el mismo modelo democrático que nos disgusta del cual se supone que queremos huir. Y no contentos con eso, renunciamos a intentar gobernarnos en una forma jerarquizada opuesta a la imperante, resignándonos a continuar con el mismo modelo de sistema democrático en el cual queremos ser gobernantes y gobernados a una vez, contando con ello con el apoyo del partido de un gobierno local que nunca osará contrariase con el sistema vigente, porque además de que le va en ello su propia supervivencia, está ahí gobernando gracias a la fuerza común del propio sistema democrático establecido, al cual por su sometimiento al mismo debe su misma existencia y continuidad. Es decir, que vamos a continuar alimentando el circo democrático pero a unos kilómetros más lejos de casa, donde el simple aire más fresco y el escenario más bucólico lograrán por sí mismos desvanecer por arte de magia todos los problemas que arrastramos.

Con semejante galimatías incoherente, digno de eyaculación intelectual mayúscula, seguro que te dan el premio palmarés al gilipollas del año. Mira amijo, NO, la democracia, sea del color que sea y del partido que provenga, te la metes enterita por el culo. Algunos ya estamos hasta los cojones de semejante basura de sistema que hace ya 200 años que dura y aún se resiste a morir. Si tú quieres seguir agonizando en esta cloaca democratizante en la que estamos, hazlo solito, o con los soplapollas que quieran seguir imaginando que algo va a cambiar en vuestras vidas. No me interesa vivir en ningún sistema de gobierno en el que una masa de gente me diga como debo organizarme y proyectar mi vida y mi destino. Semejante mierda que propones sí es lo más parecido a una comuna jipi, donde todos viven en un mismo espíritu colectivista, homogeneizante, sin ningún tipo de respeto al tipo de casta y valencia de los individuos que la componen. Tal DIKTAT de vida te lo metes donde te quepa, el resto somos hombres libres y queremos vivir en un modelo de gobierno jerárquico en el que tengamos el control y rienda de nuestras propias vidas, bajo el amparo de un gobernante real y heróico de verdad, no un mercachifle funcionario de un parlamento. Esto si es mesianismo, el pretender que el sistema democrático libera al hombre y a la humanidad hacia un estado superior de cosas y un bien común que lo enaltecerá.

Sobre el proyecto Free State, sigues sin apreciar lo que realmente subyace en él, algo normal viendo el nivel intelectual romo y chocarrero que te gastas. Free State Project busca instalarse en un Estado ya creado para doblegar las intenciones ideológicas del mismo, o bien suplantarlo, sin retorcer la legalidad, hacia los intereses de la nueva comunidad de componentes que ahí vivan. En una palabra: asaltar el poder que hay instalado en tal Estado, para colocar otro de tipo aún más liberal que el anterior.

Y sobre el proyecto NSK State... Es un nuevo rebuzno que despeja las dudas de que a ti la política de altura o metapolítica te queda grande, además de no haberte ni molestado a leerte el tratado que explica en qué consiste realmente. Podría relatarte bastante respecto a los avances que de facto y de jure ha conseguido dicho proyecto en el mismo seno de la UE como perfecto caballo de Troya contra ello. Pero no voy a perder más mi tiempo contigo, no mereces la pena. El concepto tiene cierta complejidad y sutileza de comprensión que van más allá de tu boina enrroscada. Tú sigue en tu proyecto ambicioso de seguir afianciando el sistema democrático, garantizando los votos necesarios para que los partidos de ''derechas'', que emanan y dependen del mismo, consigan su poltrona de poder en aquellas zonas que llevas en mente. Los demás seguiremos mirando hacia el Estado NSK, compuesto mayormente por individuos europeos de mayor altura de miras, ajenos a la pandemia democrática, con una cosmovisión servida a la antípoda de los fines de aquella.

Para muestra un botón del tipo de gente que está detrás del proyecto NSK Estate:





Entrevista con Alexander Nym, representante del Banco de Reserva del NSK en New York:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Demuestras ser un cazurro de mucho cuidado, se nota que eres de pueblo, amijo. Lo que tu vienes a proponer es que nos mudemos a otra parte donde ya gobiernen otros, no nosotros. Para eso no hace falta moverse a ninguna parte,te quedas ya donde estás. Y algo más estúpido todavía: si el problema político que tenemos es de régimen y no de partidos, ¿para qué iríamos a mudarnos a otra parte que siga gobernada por cualquier otro partido afín a los intereses del mismo régimen demócratico?. A ver si lo entiendo: buscamos reorganizarnos, ya que la vigente organización (de régimen democrático) no nos convence, y para ello nos deslocalizamos a otras zonas de España donde podamos decidir mejor qué tipo de sistema queremos vivir en el que poder decidir nuestro futuro, pero renunciando a su vez tal anhelo personal para conformarnos con el tipo político dado que está ya en esas zonas instalado y gobernando según el mismo modelo democrático que nos disgusta del cual se supone que queremos huir. Y no contentos con eso, renunciamos a intentar gobernarnos en una forma jerarquizada opuesta a la imperante, resignándonos a continuar con el mismo modelo de sistema democrático en el cual queremos ser gobernantes y gobernados a una vez, contando con ello con el apoyo del partido de un gobierno local que nunca osará contrariase con el sistema vigente, porque además de que le va en ello su propia supervivencia, está ahí gobernando gracias a la fuerza común del propio sistema democrático establecido, al cual por su sometimiento al mismo debe su misma existencia y continuidad. Es decir, que vamos a continuar alimentando el circo democrático pero a unos kilómetros más lejos de casa, donde el simple aire más fresco y el escenario más bucólico lograrán por sí mismos desvanecer por arte de magia todos los problemas que arrastramos.
> 
> Con semejante galimatías incoherente, digno de eyaculación intelectual mayúscula, seguro que te dan el premio palmarés al gilipollas del año. Mira amijo, NO, la democracia, sea del color que sea y del partido que provenga, te la metes enterita por el culo. Algunos ya estamos hasta los cojones de semejante basura de sistema que hace ya 200 años que dura y aún se resiste a morir. Si tú quieres seguir agonizando en esta cloaca democratizante en la que estamos, hazlo solito, o con los soplapollas que quieran seguir imaginando que algo va a cambiar en vuestras vidas. No me interesa vivir en ningún sistema de gobierno en el que una masa de gente me diga como debo organizarme y proyectar mi vida y mi destino. Semejante mierda que propones sí es lo más parecido a una comuna jipi, donde todos viven en un mismo espíritu colectivista, homogeneizante, sin ningún tipo de respeto al tipo de casta y valencia de los individuos que la componen. Tal DIKTAT de vida te lo metes donde te quepa, el resto somos hombres libres y queremos vivir en un modelo de gobierno jerárquico en el que tengamos el control y rienda de nuestras propias vidas, bajo el amparo de un gobernante real y heróico de verdad, no un mercachifle funcionario de un parlamento. Esto si es mesianismo, el pretender que el sistema democrático libera al hombre y a la humanidad hacia un estado superior de cosas y un bien común que lo enaltecerá.
> 
> ...



Vale, queda claro que además de retarded eres intoxicador, por si quedaba alguna duda. 

Suerte con tu Estado imaginario. 

Mientras sí, otros defenderemos el poder local. Veo mucho miedo según aparecen introxicadores como tú a meter mierda y verborrea indocumentada.

Hasta nunca.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Jul 2019)

Y contra CMs y esbirros intoxicadores como el Jarol Papanoida o el Lietor, que no van a recibir premio de sus amos.

En todo caso, hay para elegir pueblos perdidos y pueblos más grandes, según gusto y origen. Porque un urbanita es probable que no se adapte así como así a vivir en un pueblo de 30 habitantes, y en cambiio sí a una capital comarcal.


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Vale, queda claro que además de retarded eres intoxicador, por si quedaba alguna duda.
> 
> Suerte con tu Estado imaginario.
> 
> ...




Intoxicador, intoxicador, intoxicadorrrrr


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Jul 2019)

Si te refieres a Harold Alexander, ese ya es ceniza desde hace tiempo. Murió entre sueños de celuloide.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (21 Jul 2019)

waukegan dijo:


> Te recuerdo que durante décadas hemos tenido gobiernos del PP ("la derecha") y lo que han hecho ha sido robar, desindustrializar el país, llenarlo de personas sin capacitación profesional de procedentes del tercer mundo, subvencionar chiringuitos, ahondar en la degradación moral del la sociedad e ignorar la importante crisis demográfica que sufrimos.
> 
> Para empezar la gente de "derechas" es tan imbécil que cada vez que hay elecciones va borreguilmente a legitimar lo antes enumerado (lo hagan ellos o los partidos de "izquierdas", al final es lo mismo). Con esas bases, poco se puede construir.



Has descrito al PSOE hamijo


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Jul 2019)

Su pasaporte, gracias:


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Jul 2019)

La NSK es una institución cultural y política, siendo el NSK State un proyecto lanzado por tal institución. Ese mensaje que has puesto solo indica que puedes ser ciudadano del Estado del NSK, pero eso no implica que vayas a formar parte integrante de la institución, es decir, como miembro de la plana mayor del proyecto, por decirlo de alguna manera. A esa instancia no dejan entrar a cualquiera.


----------



## Harold Papanander (21 Jul 2019)

Por cierto, yo no tengo nada que ver con ese tal Harold Alexander, el antiguo moderador. Me puse este nick únicamente para tocarle los huevos a aquel, que era un progre insufrible con el que tuve bastantes encontronazos por su izquierdismo obsesivo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Jul 2019)

Arriba hilo, arriba España.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Jul 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> No sabía yo ese dato ,me has dejado a cuadros , la verdad es que la zona es espectacular y ya sabiendo esto que me cuentas mucho mas , el pueblo de mi madre se llama Paladín que creo está en Valdesamario , osea que es zona buena ¿verdad? pues allí tengo un porrón de fincas muriendose de asco.



¿Al final tuviste ocasión de informarte sobre tus fincas y si son aprovechables para lúpulo?

Queremos de saber.


----------



## Tigershark (30 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Al final tuviste ocasión de informarte sobre tus fincas y si son aprovechables para lúpulo?
> 
> Queremos de saber.



Pues justamente estuvimos este domingo por allí , menudo día más bueno tuvimos ,aqui en Asturias no hemos aún mamado el verano y daban ganas de quedarse allí a vivir ,le pregunté a mi madre y me dijo lo mismo que tu que la zona de lupulo está mas abajo, está zona es maderera y la tierra es un poco pluff.


----------



## elbaranda (30 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Podéis ir proponiendo más pueblos que conozcáis aptos para repoblación: mayorías de derechas, pocos moronegros y habitabilidad



La Cendea de Cizur, con 4000 habitantes, es un sitio en donde gana siempre con mayoría absoluta la derecha, incluso en 2015 con Podemos, la crisis y la corrupción. 

Se salieron de la zona mixta, dijeron que no querían euskera ni Euskal Herria, con dos cojones 

Pero es Navarra, con lo que ello conlleva, regionalismo y bestias abertzales no muy lejos


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Jul 2019)

Tigershark dijo:


> Pues justamente estuvimos este domingo por allí , menudo día más bueno tuvimos ,aqui en Asturias no hemos aún mamado el verano y daban ganas de quedarse allí a vivir ,le pregunté a mi madre y me dijo lo mismo que tu que la zona de lupulo está mas abajo, está zona es maderera y la tierra es un poco pluff.



Sería hablar con los de la sociación a ver qué opinan, y si no a plantar variedades de árboles que se compren para sacar unas perras en el futuro.


----------



## Hermoso Raton (30 Jul 2019)

Harold Papanander dijo:


> Por cierto, yo no tengo nada que ver con ese tal Harold Alexander, el antiguo moderador. Me puse este nick únicamente para tocarle los huevos a aquel, que era un progre insufrible con el que tuve bastantes encontronazos por su izquierdismo obsesivo.




Pues ahora anda por Forocoches rengando del progresismo


----------



## sistudey (30 Jul 2019)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> Pues ahora anda por Forocoches rengando del progresismo



Pillo sitio en hilo mítico


----------



## sistudey (31 Jul 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Creo que no lo entendiste: sin ese monopolio jurisdiccional las presuntas "agencias voluntarias de protección anarcacapitalistas" no son funcionales, es la guerra civil permanente porque yo puedo crear mi propia jurisdicción para delinquir, y lo mismo los Latin Kings.
> 
> Y si tienen monopolio son Estados por definición. Así que para ese recorrido no hacen falta tantas alforjas.
> 
> ...



Cuando un filósofo está muy preocupado por política o economía y dice ser ateo, sospecha, porque es judío. Eso he hecho con Nozick y mira: His mother was born Sophie Cohen, and his father was a Jew from the Russian shtetl who ...

No me hace falta saber más. Otro líder de opinión judío dirigiendo a los goyim en cómo deben pensar, cómo deben organizarse, cuales deben ser sus valores y su moral... así nos va en Occidente en las últimas décadas, nuestros valores han sido corrompidos por la secta de la nariz (pacifismo, individualismo, hedonismo, materialismo, ...) y ya nada funciona. La misma BiOS ha sido infectada, ninguna idea, propuesta, o líder la puede ya arreglar. Seguid haciendo caso a los miembros de la secta de la nariz, ellos velan por nuestros intereses...


----------



## Hermoso Raton (31 Jul 2019)

sistudey dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo mítico




mira los mensajes que va dejando ahora


> Ahora ya sabes que la mitad de tus amigos son manginas soyboys huelebragas aliades.



ForoCoches - Información



> Tocan al moro y aún tienes que pagarle paguita de por vida por daños morales y físicos, racismo, especismo, heteropatriarcadismo, e higienismo (ducharte más veces que el moraco).
> 
> Es lo que tienen las leyes buenistas y los políticos nefastos.



ForoCoches - Información



> Los mugrosos querían que fuésemos como Venezuela y lo están consiguiendo.



Que esta pasando en Barcelona???robos,navajazos,peleas - Página 2 - ForoCoches

y así un largo etc...


----------



## sistudey (31 Jul 2019)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> mira los mensajes que va dejando ahora
> 
> ForoCoches - Información
> 
> ...



No puedo ver esos hilos de foro coches. A qué y a quién te refieres?


----------



## Hermoso Raton (31 Jul 2019)

sistudey dijo:


> No puedo ver esos hilos de foro coches. A qué y a quién te refieres?




son mensajes de Harold Alexander

pd- raro que no puedas ver 2 de los hilos ya que están abiertos


----------



## sistudey (31 Jul 2019)

Hermoso Raton dijo:


> son mensajes de Harold Alexander
> 
> pd- raro que no puedas ver 2 de los hilos ya que están abiertos


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Jul 2019)

sistudey dijo:


> Cuando un filósofo está muy preocupado por política o economía y dice ser ateo, sospecha, porque es judío. Eso he hecho con Nozick y mira: His mother was born Sophie Cohen, and his father was a Jew from the Russian shtetl who ...
> 
> No me hace falta saber más. Otro líder de opinión judío dirigiendo a los goyim en cómo deben pensar, cómo deben organizarse, cuales deben ser sus valores y su moral... así nos va en Occidente en las últimas décadas, nuestros valores han sido corrompidos por la secta de la nariz (pacifismo, individualismo, hedonismo, materialismo, ...) y ya nada funciona. La misma BiOS ha sido infectada, ninguna idea, propuesta, o líder la puede ya arreglar. Seguid haciendo caso a los miembros de la secta de la nariz, ellos velan por nuestros intereses...



Soltar una gilipollez no sustituye a los argumentos.


----------



## Arístides (31 Jul 2019)

*El video muestra una escalofriante pelea callejera:*




Articulo de 2018:

Ser joven en Tetuán, el barrio más 'peligroso' de Madrid


*Algunas peleas callejeras de las ultimas dos semanas en Madrid:


BATALLA CAMPAL EN VALLECAS, 27/7.*

Batalla campal en Vallecas a las puertas de un local de copas


27/07/2019 14:28 *| Actualizado 27/07/2019 14:28

Ver archivo adjunto 132696



PELEA ENTRE SENEGALES Y MARROQUI, AGRESION Y AMENAZAS A VECINA EN EL CENTRO DE MADRID.*






*PELEA EN MADRID CENTRO.*



*DISTURBIOS ENTRE ARGELINOS Y SENEGALES EN MADRID CENTRO.*

Ver archivo adjunto 132695


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Jul 2019)

Arístides dijo:


> *El video muestra una escalofriante pelea callejera:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que HUIR de Madrid y Barcelona mientras se pueda.


----------



## Espartano27 (31 Jul 2019)

Noja sería un buen lugar, está todo construido, el 95% de las viviendas están vacías 10 meses al año, con una población de unas 2 mil personas, en julio y agosto se alcanza un población de 80 mil personas, playa y montaña al lado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Ago 2019)

Espartano27 dijo:


> Noja sería un buen lugar, está todo construido, el 95% de las viviendas están vacías 10 meses al año, con una población de unas 2 mil personas, en julio y agosto se alcanza un población de 80 mil personas, playa y montaña al lado.



Buena zona. El problema es el predicamento que tienen el vendehumos Revilla y sus acólitos.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Buena zona. El problema es el predicamento que tienen el vendehumos Revilla y sus acólitos.



exacto, Cantabria no es recomendable... como se ha dicho por aquí, mejor buscad por León y zonas del estilo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Ago 2019)

Es una idea que suena maravillosamente,pero de complejísima puesta en marcha.
Si se intentase hacer sin colaboración estatal,políticos nacionales,autonómicos y locales acribillarían la iniciativa todos a una.
Si se tratase de hacer mediante política local,tampoco daría resultado,ya que las competencias municipales dan para lo que dan y tienen el presupuesto que tienen,y más teniendo en cuenta que este proyecto se iría implementando en localidades cutres controladas por Diputaciones.
Si se alcanzaran posiciones de poder a nivel autonómico y nacional sí se podría abordar,pero a día de hoy la inmensa mayoría de españoles son de sensibilidad progresista,ya sea mediante su cara socialista,comunista,liberalprogresista o democristiana.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Ago 2019)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Es una idea que suena maravillosamente,pero de complejísima puesta en marcha.
> Si se intentase hacer sin colaboración estatal,políticos nacionales,autonómicos y locales acribillarían la iniciativa todos a una.
> Si se tratase de hacer mediante política local,tampoco daría resultado,ya que las competencias municipales dan para lo que dan y tienen el presupuesto que tienen,y más teniendo en cuenta que este proyecto se iría implementando en localidades cutres controladas por Diputaciones.
> Si se alcanzaran posiciones de poder a nivel autonómico y nacional sí se podría abordar,pero a día de hoy la inmensa mayoría de españoles son de sensibilidad progresista,ya sea mediante su cara socialista,comunista,liberalprogresista o democristiana.



La belleza y eficacia de la idea radican en su simplicidad, y precisamente en carecer de organizaciones susceptibles de ser infiltradas o atacadas.

Escoges un sitio apto, te mudas y convences a los que puedas.

La cosa es tener forma de ganarte la vida allí, claro. Para lo cual tiene que haber empresas y/o posibilidad de emprender tú. Ahorrillos más que suficientes, alguien que viva en Madrid o Guarrelona, los obtiene vendiendo o alquilando. EL coste de vida mucho menor es otra ventaja.

Y hombre, a nivel local, simplemente no ser atracado con el IBI y las tasas de aguas y basuras ya es una mejora.

No digamos ya el que no te apuñale una jauría de moronegros....


----------



## Arson (4 Ago 2019)

Creo que partes de un error de base, que ya te comenté en otro hilo, y es creer que España es una democracia.

Copio lo que te puse en el otro hilo:
Te montas algo así, y te van a crucificar en todos los medios, como previo a redactar leyes especiales como que en los municipios tenga que haber paridad racial o lo que se les ocurra. Las leyes no están hechas para que se cumplan, sólo para crujirte si te desvías del camino. Y eso en el caso extremo. Normalmente con retirar subvenciones ya te han echado encima a la población local que vive de ellas.

La iniciativa es interesante, pero pienso que debe tener un perfil mucho más bajo. Crear una "red de ayuda" entre gente con la misma o parecida ideología. Asentarse en una zona, pero sin armar ruído. Una OTAN paco de mierda, donde si atacan a uno atacan a todos. Pero sin postear en redes sociales.

Edit:
Tácticamente, aunque a los que no somos urbanitas no nos agrade, es mucho más defendible montar la red de ayuda en una zona urbana de alta densidad. A nadie le apetece irse a vivir a Parla, pero todas las zonas no-go son en zonas urbanas de alta densidad. Empiezan por un kebab y se acaban convirtiendo en zonas gobernadas por la sharia. Los gays en otro orden hicieron lo mismo con Chueca, barrio deprimido de drogadictos, empezaron con 1 librería, y colonizaron el barrio. Y son movimientos apoyados por el sistema. El perfil tendría que ser aún más bajo.

En un pueblo te conocen todos. Se mete una familia en un pueblo de 1000 habs y a lo mejor pasa desapercibida, se meten 15 y son la comidilla de todo el pueblo. Esto no es New Hampshire.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2019)

Arson dijo:


> Creo que partes de un error de base, que ya te comenté en otro hilo, y es creer que España es una democracia.
> 
> Copio lo que te puse en el otro hilo:
> Te montas algo así, y te van a crucificar en todos los medios, como previo a redactar leyes especiales como que en los municipios tenga que haber paridad racial o lo que se les ocurra. Las leyes no están hechas para que se cumplan, sólo para crujirte si te desvías del camino. Y eso en el caso extremo. Normalmente con retirar subvenciones ya te han echado encima a la población local que vive de ellas.
> ...



Tampoco es una dictadura, y es hackeable. Los municipiso tienen más poder del que parece. Y ya pueden ponerte una ley de paridad que no pueden meterte ahí caballos de Troya con tanta facilidad. Y ya cité casos como el del pueblo de Irlanda donde iban a meter a los rapefiuyus y ardió misteriosamente. La prevención activa es mejor que la defensa pasiva. No digamos ya en uan ratonera urbana llena de moronegros

Por lo demás, escapar mientras se pueda de sitios como Guarrelona, ya es una cuestión de salvaguardar la integridad física: El hundimiento: Barcelona = Detroit = Caracas = MoroLondon = Apuñalaburgo del Sur

Hay pueblos de más de mil habitantes, y bastantes a elegir para repartirse


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2019)

Hombre, ya hay casas hechas en los pueblos, no hacen falta muchas obras. 

Concretamente en *Bembibre, está medio pueblo vacío: Viviendas en venta en Bembibre | fotocasa Pero ahí gobierna el PSOE ahora mismo.*

Si alguien quiere reagruparse en Madrid, también puede ser interesante. Tampoco es excluyente con lo que hagan otros. Pero yo veo muy mal el futuro de las urbes. Ya puedes tener 10 mil burbujistas, que hay 100.000 moronegros en edad militar.


----------



## Arson (4 Ago 2019)

Sí es una dictadura. Te condenan sin pruebas, si te desvías de la línea oficial te empuran por delitos de pensamiento. Te condenan por lo que les de la gana. Si quieres reagruparte en un pueblo tienes que aplicar lo que los gringos llaman "hide in plain sight". Lo pongo en inglés porque son ellos lo que más han estudiado este concepto y es más fácil encontrar referencias, al igual que ellos usan la palabra guerrilla porque fuimos nosotros quienes desarrollamos el concepto. Tienes que buscarte una excusa que sea aceptable para el sistema. Incluso una secta sirve: "ah, vale, que son una secta, al menos no son de VOX".

De todas formas ojalá consigáis formar una buena red, pero no debería limitarse a los que se van al pueblo, ni a los que se quedan. Todos deberían ayudarse mutuamente, con internet es posible. Hay mucho jeta, no estoy hablando de cuentistas que pidan dinero para lo que sea. Hay que filtrarlos. Pero si hay que poner dinero para pagar dinero por denuncia injusta, ataque de terceros, etc. hay que estar ahí como en Fuenteovejuna. Intercambio de habilidades al margen del régimen. Hay muchas posibilidades. Hay que asociarse, porque como individuos, aunque nos guste la libertad individual, no tenemos nada que hacer.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2019)

Arson dijo:


> Sí es una dictadura. Te condenan sin pruebas, si te desvías de la línea oficial te empuran por delitos de pensamiento. Te condenan por lo que les de la gana. Si quieres reagruparte en un pueblo tienes que aplicar lo que los gringos llaman "hide in plain sight". Lo pongo en inglés porque son ellos lo que más han estudiado este concepto y es más fácil encontrar referencias, al igual que ellos usan la palabra guerrilla porque fuimos nosotros quienes desarrollamos el concepto. Tienes que buscarte una excusa que sea aceptable para el sistema. Incluso una secta sirve: "ah, vale, que son una secta, al menos no son de VOX".
> 
> De todas formas ojalá consigáis formar una buena red, pero no debería limitarse a los que se van al pueblo, ni a los que se quedan. Todos deberían ayudarse mutuamente, con internet es posible. Hay mucho jeta, no estoy hablando de cuentistas que pidan dinero para lo que sea. Hay que filtrarlos. Pero si hay que poner dinero para pagar dinero por denuncia injusta, ataque de terceros, etc. hay que estar ahí como en Fuenteovejuna. Intercambio de habilidades al margen del régimen. Hay muchas posibilidades. Hay que asociarse, porque como individuos, aunque nos guste la libertad individual, no tenemos nada que hacer.



Que el sistema esté podrido no significa que ya estemos en dictadura. De hecho, no parece que haya llamado a tu puerta la STASI...

Así que estamos en una pendiente de deterioro de libertades personales, cívicas y económicas, pero aún queda mucho trayecto.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (6 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y patriotas comedoritos que sólo necesitan Hinternec.
> 
> Pero ya he indicado que no son pueblos perdidos, miles de habitantes y la mayoría bien comunicados con capitales.



Comida de esa


Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si lo lees, precisamente se dice que está perdida Hasturias, por eso se baja a nivel municipal.
> 
> Badalona es precisamente un sitio donde no había mayoría clara de derecha y han metido negros a mansalva.
> 
> ...



Yo estuve en 2005 viviendo en Badalona y me quejaba ya entonces de la plaga... Como stara ahora...


----------



## TORREVIEJO (6 Ago 2019)

Eso con colonizar cualquier pueblucho manchego sobra


----------



## Sigerico (6 Ago 2019)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> ALICANTE es sólo la puta ciudad que se siente de allí tenerlo claro. Nadie de fuera de la ciudad dice que es de allí. A un guiri siempre le dicen fuera *near benidorm* porque nadie sabe de esa extensión del cabañal enana.



Seguro que eres un Valenciano de mierda. 
Yo no vivo en Alicante ciudad sino en la Provincia . Haber si nos dejais en Paz y os quedais en la huerta hablando vuestro dialecto paleto.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (6 Ago 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Seguro que eres un Valenciano de mierda.
> Yo no vivo en Alicante ciudad sino en la Provincia . Haber si nos dejais en Paz y os quedais en la huerta hablando vuestro dialecto paleto.





Sigerico dijo:


> Seguro que eres un Valenciano de mierda.
> Yo no vivo en Alicante ciudad sino en la Provincia . Haber si nos dejais en Paz y os quedais en la huerta hablando vuestro dialecto paleto.



A qué jode ser la Valencia sur?


----------



## Sigerico (6 Ago 2019)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> A qué jode ser la Valencia sur?



Politicamente por decision de las Mafias del R78, si es Valencia del Sur. 

PERO Sociologicamente y demograficamente cada dia esta mas lejos la Provincia de Alicante de su vecina. Alicante que vive de sus propios recursos y trabajo no parasitando y robando a los demas . 

La Generalidad esa de Valencia lejos de circulos subsidiados no tiene ninguna credibilidad aqui. Un Artefacto Politico-Administrativo impuesto a una poblacion que lo rechaza. Apesar del dinero invertido por el Regimen para consolidar la Taifa Valenciana en territorio alicantino, la sociedad va por otro lado. Nunca fue menos Valenciana Alicante.


----------



## TORREVIEJO (6 Ago 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Politicamente por decision de las Mafias del R78, si es Valencia del Sur.
> 
> PERO Sociologicamente y demograficamente cada dia esta mas lejos la Provincia de Alicante de su vecina. Alicante que vive de sus propios recursos y trabajo no parasitando y robando a los demas .
> 
> La Generalidad esa de Valencia lejos de circulos subsidiados no tiene ninguna credibilidad aqui. Un Artefacto Politico-Administrativo impuesto a una poblacion que lo rechaza. Apesar del dinero invertido por el Regimen para consolidar la Taifa Valenciana en territorio alicantino, la sociedad va por otro lado. Nunca fue menos Valenciana Alicante.



Te equivocas en eso, siempre fuisteis el sureste gobernación de Orihuela... Alicante es un engendro de 1833...
Y Valencia siempre fue reino. Si nadie sabe ni donde estáis si no es por el aeropuerto que está en Elche. Es como si cojes un cacho de vallecas y le metes costa. Eso sois.


----------



## Sigerico (6 Ago 2019)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Te equivocas en eso, siempre fuisteis el sureste gobernación de Orihuela... Alicante es un engendro de 1833...
> Y Valencia siempre fue reino. Si nadie sabe ni donde estáis si no es por el aeropuerto que está en Elche. Es como si cojes un cacho de vallecas y le metes costa. Eso sois.



Si no se hubieran impuesto las Taifas y con ello la substracion de recuersos de Alicante Provincia a Valencia Ciudad , 
Alicante Provincia tendria el Pib de Valencia ( Provincia) . 

No obstante, no hay mal que por bien no venga. Los Gobiernos de la Generalidad esa de Valencia, han sido tan centralistas , han despreciado tanto a Alicante y robado tanto que NADIE ( excepto paguiteros) se identifica hoy con Valencia. El idioma de la huerta que en los 80 todavie se veia con simpatia y cierta identificacion hoy se ve como algo ajeno lejano , de politicos y mafias de Valencia, nadie lo jabla en la calle. 

La oportunidad de integrar ALICANTE se ha perdido. De hecho la Generalidad ya da por perdida Alicante, su agenda es ya solo impedir por todos los medios el desarrollo y crecimiento de Alicante. Agenda Semi- Exitosa a corto plazo pero que esta creando mucho resentimiento.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, eso de ir a sitios deshabitados a ser autárquico suena muy bien y puede darse en África, Canadá, Australia o EEUU, pero es impracticable en España. Así que se trata de determinar sitios que tengan todos los servicios, inmuebles en venta y la posibilidad de ganarte los garbanzos por cuenta propia o ajena. *Y, a largo plazo, meterse en política (con partidos existentes o agrupaciones propias), controlar ayuntamientos y diputaciones provinciales. Y eventualmente autonosuyas.*



Lamento reflotar un hilo de hace meses, pero quiero dejar claro que lo que menos necesitamos los rurales es colonos que vengan a controlar un pueblo del que no conocen casi ni como se llama.


----------



## sistudey (9 Ago 2019)

Para una contramasoneria, mensaje por privado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lamento reflotar un hilo de hace meses, pero quiero dejar claro que lo que menos necesitamos los rurales es colonos que vengan a controlar un pueblo del que no conocen casi ni como se llama.



En efecto, es muy común entre los paletos pueblerinos el temor a la llegada de foráneos o de cualquier novedad que altere las aguas estancadas y putrefactas. Mucho mejor la miseria conocida y la despoblación a que el pueblo tire para adelante.

Y los hay que mangonean los bienes comunales como si fueran suyos:
Un ganadero denuncia que sus vecinos le esconden las vacas para echarle de Valle de Lago


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2019)

Paletos o no, es nuestro pueblo, no el tuyo. En cambio es habitual en los ciudadanitos pensar que se va a llevar el futuro a los pobrecillos de la boina y de que al abuelo se le engaña con una moneda de 5 duros.

Si venís, que sea a integratos, no a colonizar. Lo mismo que se le pide a cualquier inmigrante.


----------



## ElCuervo (9 Ago 2019)

Es una idea muy buena, pero muy difícil llevarla a la práctica. Ojalá fuera viable


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En efecto, es muy común entre los paletos pueblerinos el temor a la llegada de foráneos o de cualquier novedad que altere las aguas estancadas y putrefactas. Mucho mejor la miseria conocida y la despoblación a que el pueblo tire para adelante.
> 
> Y los hay que mangonean los bienes comunales como si fueran suyos:
> Un ganadero denuncia que sus vecinos le esconden las vacas para echarle de Valle de Lago



ya salió el liberalpaleto de capi camuflado... con esa actitud, efectivamente, conflicto y fracaso asegurado.


----------



## Von Rudel (9 Ago 2019)

Yo votaría por ir haciendolos en pueblos de Soria y Teruel. A partir de allí se forman comunidades cerradas y politizadas con una altisima natalidad. Y una vez tomada las provincias se van a por otras de la España interior.


El verdadero punto de interes en estos pueblos patrioticos es que serian nucleos duros de generación de Españoles de verdad.


En Turquia la cosa cambio por la demografia, la gente de las ciudades y costas turisticas son las mas progres. Pero las de interior son mas religiosas. Basicamente la natalidad la ponen en Turquia la gente de interior y costumbres antiguas. Lo que ocurrio es que lograron meter a Erdogan en el gobierno cuando hacia 20 años atras seria impensable en Turquia.


----------



## palodearia (9 Ago 2019)

Von Rudel dijo:


> En Turquia la cosa cambio por la demografia, la gente de las ciudades y costas turisticas son las mas progres. Pero las de interior son mas religiosas. Basicamente la natalidad la ponen en Turquia la gente de interior y costumbres antiguas. Lo que ocurrio es que lograron meter a Erdogan en el gobierno cuando hacia 20 años atras seria impensable en Turquia.



No es que sean más religiosos... es que son más pobres. Pobres como ratas. Y por lo general a los pobres sólo les queda la religión.

Tasa de fertilidad:






PIB por región


----------



## Bernaldo (9 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Paletos o no, es nuestro pueblo, no el tuyo. En cambio es habitual en los ciudadanitos pensar que se va a llevar el futuro a los pobrecillos de la boina y de que al abuelo se le engaña con una moneda de 5 duros.
> 
> Si venís, que sea a integratos, no a colonizar. Lo mismo que se le pide a cualquier inmigrante.



lo que propone el abrejilos -ya se lo advertí- es una bomba de relojería... hay un desfase brutal entre la legislación vigente y el uso consuetudinario heredado del antiguo régimen.

ese desfase tan grande ha quedado tapado en gran medida porque la emigración se ha dado desde los pueblos a las ciudades... si en un momento dado la dirección se invierte y algunos elementos intentan hacer valer la legislación vigente --> el conflicto está asegurado.

ese es el trasfondo de problemas muy gordos que se han dado y se dan (el caso extremo fue el del holandés en Galicia que intentó hacer valer "sus derechos sobre el papel").

aunque la legislación actual lo avale es absurdo -contra uso consuetudinario y contra la más mínima lógica- el que un pavo crea que yendo a vivir a un pueblo y empadronándose directamente se va a hacer copartícipe de los bienes comunales de la junta vecinal/concejo correspondiente, mucho menos si no posee su lote de fincas privadas en dicha zona.

solo a gente de hoy en día completamente desligada de la raíz se le puede ocurrir semejante idea... que en el fondo es bastante similar a la de los inmigracionistas.


----------



## 917 (9 Ago 2019)

Estas frikadas solo pueden leerse aquí.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Ago 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lo que propone el abrejilos -ya se lo advertí- es una bomba de relojería... hay un desfase brutal entre la legislación vigente y el uso consuetudinario heredado del antiguo régimen.
> 
> ese desfase tan grande ha quedado tapado en gran medida porque la emigración se ha dado desde los pueblos a las ciudades... si en un momento dado la dirección se invierte y algunos elementos intentan hacer valer la legislación vigente --> el conflicto está asegurado.
> 
> ...



Tú lo has dicho.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Ago 2019)

ElCuervo dijo:


> Es una idea muy buena, pero muy difícil llevarla a la práctica. Ojalá fuera viable



Tan "simple" como elegir lugar apropiado, buscar empleo o modo de emprender y mudarse.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Paletos o no, es nuestro pueblo, no el tuyo. En cambio es habitual en los ciudadanitos pensar que se va a llevar el futuro a los pobrecillos de la boina y de que al abuelo se le engaña con una moneda de 5 duros.
> 
> Si venís, que sea a integratos, no a colonizar. Lo mismo que se le pide a cualquier inmigrante.



Justo esa mentalidad patrimonial de lo que no es propiedad, en efecto. Está claro que hay gente que prefiere miseria y que le moronegricen a vivir en sociedad con sus compatriotas, porque... ¡razones!

Por eso he procurado poner pueblos grandes, y no sólo aldeas conflictivas.


----------



## Jevitronka (12 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Justo esa mentalidad patrimonial de lo que no es propiedad, en efecto. Está claro que hay gente que prefiere miseria y que le moronegricen a vivir en sociedad con sus compatriotas, porque... ¡razones!
> 
> Por eso he procurado poner pueblos grandes, y no sólo aldeas conflictivas.




Ah, que nos vais a traer civilización... Son esos aires de grandeza los que no admitimos aquí. Lo dicho, si venís, a integratos, no a querer cambiar el mundo al que a vosotros os parezca.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ah, que nos vais a traer civilización... Son esos aires de grandeza los que no admitimos aquí. Lo dicho, si venís, a integratos, no a querer cambiar el mundo al que a vosotros os parezca.



Para mí la solución a este tema la podemos tomar como inspiración de la propia Historia de España--> en el concepto de PUEBLOS DE INDIOS.

España debería de acotar territorios en que rijan los usos y costumbres locales mientras otros territorios han de ser abiertos al movimiento de población.

El equilibrio entre ambos aspectos es lo que habría que buscar de forma muy cuidadosa.

Pero no... no se puede permitir que una horda recién formada de "iluminaos" se asienten en un pueblo y se hagan con él así como así, del mismo modo que no se puede permitir una apertura de fronteras a todo el que quiera venir a España.


----------



## AlfredHard (12 Ago 2019)

Níjar y El ejido ni de coña eso es un nido de extranjeros


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ah, que nos vais a traer civilización... Son esos aires de grandeza los que no admitimos aquí. Lo dicho, si venís, a integratos, no a querer cambiar el mundo al que a vosotros os parezca.



Esa actitud tuya, tan común en pueblos, es la misma de los hambrientinos con los gashegos: proyectar en los demás el peor defecto propio, y no aceptar capitales y talentos ajenos más que como regalo a cambio de desprecio.

La España vacía es moribundia... y aún te disgustaría la emigración ciudad-campo. 

Por suerte hay sitios con una menor incidencia de esa actitud paleta.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Esa actitud tuya, tan común en pueblos, es la misma de los hambrientinos con los gashegos: proyectar en los demás el peor defecto propio, y no aceptar capitales y talentos ajenos más que como regalo a cambio de desprecio.
> 
> La España vacía es moribundia... y aún te disgustaría la emigración ciudad-campo.
> 
> Por suerte hay sitios con una menor incidencia de esa actitud paleta.



Con esos aires de superioridad, no. Supongo que tú recibirás inmigrantes encantado de la vida que no conocen una mierda de tu ciudad, y no les importa a cambiar las cosas a su manera y para su beneficio personal. Una cosa es integración y otra colonización, que es lo que tú pretendes. Es lo mínimo que se le pide a alguien extranjero.

Si vuestra aportación va a ser un macdonalds o un Bershka y apropiarnos por la geta de lo que os pueda interesar a cambio de 4 duros, mal va la cosa.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Ago 2019)

Un poco de información sobre posibles lugares en Andalucía con potencial para ser reductos o núcleos de patriotas. Los criterios son el voto en las generales del 28-A y ubicación geográfica en lugares elevados y con accesos por tierra de fácil defensa.

- Turrillas (Almería). Población: 233. Voto: Derechas 80% (PP 50%, Vox 25%, Cs 5%). Izmierda 17% (PSOHEZ 16%, Hundidas Perdemos 1%). Localización: altitud 850 mts en la vertiente norte de Sierra Alhamilla (altitud máx, 1300), acceso por una única carretera desde una llanura con total visibilidad desde el pueblo. Inconvenientes: zona con escasez de agua cercana al desierto de Tabernas.

- Puebla de Don Fadrique (Granada). Población: 2290. Votos 28-A: Derechas 58% (PP 27, Cs 17, Vox 14); Izquierdas 37% (PSOE 31, HP 6). Situación: altiplano a 1.100 metros, acceso al pueblo por 4 carreteras aunque con posibilidades de defensa , dos desde el sur que pasan por desfiladeros estrechos, otra desde el este que atraviesa un desfiladero algo mas ancho (punto débil defensivo) y otra desde el norte procedente de Jaén (Sierra de Cazorla) fácilmente controlable. Distancia a Granada 170 km, comarca muy aislada pero con abundancia de agua. Inviernos duros (y veranos).

- Juviles (Granada). Población 142. Votos: Derechas 57%, Izquierdas 41%. Ubicación: zona escarpada en ladera sur de Sierra Nevada a 1.250 metros, única carretera bastante estrecha con dos accesos muy fácilmente bloqueables y con visibilidad desde bastante distancia, zona relativamente abundante en agua donde crecen algunos arboles de hoja caduca (castaños).

Paterna del Río (Almería). Población, 360. Votos: Derechas 60% (PP 29, Vox, 18, Cs 13), Izmierdas 38%  PSOE 34, Piojemos 4). Situación: Altitud 1193 en ladera sur de Sierra Nevada, única carretera con acceso desde el este muy visible y controlable, al oeste acceso mas fácil pero menos transitado por ser un callejón sin salida (puerto de la Ragua). Zona con abundancia de agua al ser la zona mas húmeda de la provincia (lluvia anual en torno a 600 mm), abundancia de manzanos y castaños.





-


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2019)

¿Nadie se ha dado cuenta de que lo que pretende el OP es justo lo que les atribuyen a los musulmanes fundamentalistas?. 
Entrar en un sitio, superpoblarlo, imponer sus ideología y costumbres, y despues, ir a por mas.


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2019)

Conde Von Strujen dijo:


> Un poco de información sobre posibles lugares en Andalucía con potencial para ser reductos o núcleos de patriotas. Los criterios son el voto en las generales del 28-A y ubicación geográfica en lugares elevados y con accesos por tierra de fácil defensa.
> 
> - Turrillas (Almería). Población: 233. Voto: Derechas 80% (PP 50%, Vox 25%, Cs 5%). Izmierda 17% (PSOHEZ 16%, Hundidas Perdemos 1%). Localización: altitud 850 mts en la vertiente norte de Sierra Alhamilla (altitud máx, 1300), acceso por una única carretera desde una llanura con total visibilidad desde el pueblo. Inconvenientes: zona con escasez de agua cercana al desierto de Tabernas.
> 
> ...



Realmente, la locura se extiende...Esto mas que un foro tiene aires de manicomio..."lugares de fácil defensa"..joder...¿temeis ser asaltados por las fuerzas del Régimen del 78?. 
Pura conspiranoica.


----------



## jorobachov (13 Ago 2019)

Yo ya vivo en un pueblo y el la autentica saluc. Me gano la vida como freelance, hice amistad con los oriundos, barbacoas con los vecinos, senderismo, me regalan cosas de sus huertos, la casa comprada a un precio asequible, me corresponde leña gratis del monte municipal, pago un ibi y unas tasas municipales bajas, etc


----------



## AzulyBlanco (13 Ago 2019)

917 dijo:


> ¿Nadie se ha dado cuenta de que lo que pretende el OP es justo lo que les atribuyen a los musulmanes fundamentalistas?.
> Entrar en un sitio, superpoblarlo, imponer sus ideología y costumbres, y despues, ir a por mas.



Los fundamentalistas islámicos se expanden, no se confinan en reductos.


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2019)

AzulyBlanco dijo:


> Los fundamentalistas islámicos se expanden, no se confinan en reductos.



Fíjate en lo que dicen: Primero, confinarse, superpoblar e irse a otro sitio. Es la msima táctica que los "salafistas" de quienes habrás oido hablar.


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2019)

Kastilien dijo:


> Yo ya vivo en un pueblo y el la autentica saluc. Me gano la vida como freelance, hice amistad con los oriundos, barbacoas con los vecinos, senderismo, me regalan cosas de sus huertos, la casa comprada a un precio asequible, me corresponde leña gratis del monte municipal, pago un ibi y unas tasas municipales bajas, etc



Tienes toda la razón.
Pero los alunados estos no pretenden entrar en un pueblo e integrarse con los lugareños, sino "establecer un reducto patriótico" y superpoblarlo con sus crias.
No creo que eso haga gracia alguna a la gente de allí con la que tu convives..¿verdad?.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2019)

Conde Von Strujen dijo:


> Un poco de información sobre posibles lugares en Andalucía con potencial para ser reductos o núcleos de patriotas. Los criterios son el voto en las generales del 28-A y ubicación geográfica en lugares elevados y con accesos por tierra de fácil defensa.
> 
> - Turrillas (Almería). Población: 233. Voto: Derechas 80% (PP 50%, Vox 25%, Cs 5%). Izmierda 17% (PSOHEZ 16%, Hundidas Perdemos 1%). Localización: altitud 850 mts en la vertiente norte de Sierra Alhamilla (altitud máx, 1300), acceso por una única carretera desde una llanura con total visibilidad desde el pueblo. Inconvenientes: zona con escasez de agua cercana al desierto de Tabernas.
> 
> ...



Gran aporte, gracias.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2019)

Kastilien dijo:


> Yo ya vivo en un pueblo y el la autentica saluc. Me gano la vida como freelance, hice amistad con los oriundos, barbacoas con los vecinos, senderismo, me regalan cosas de sus huertos, la casa comprada a un precio asequible, me corresponde leña gratis del monte municipal, pago un ibi y unas tasas municipales bajas, etc



Da gusto ver el ideal realizado.

La clase de buena convivencia que parece más fácil de realizar en pueblos con mayoría de derechas, cosa que le chincha a @Jevitronka , cuyo gran temor es que emigrantes de ciudad ¡¡¡le monten un Bershka!!! O, Dios no lo quiera, revitalicen algún lugar moribundo sin su permiso.

Es como leer a señoritos barceloneses temerosos de que los sucios gandaluces trajeran su atrasada cultura al oasis catalán, e introdujeran cosas como el gazpacho.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (13 Ago 2019)

917 dijo:


> Realmente, la locura se extiende...Esto mas que un foro tiene aires de manicomio..."lugares de fácil defensa"..joder...¿temeis ser asaltados por las fuerzas del Régimen del 78?.
> Pura conspiranoica.



No, por moros armados haciendo la yihad. Los musulmanes en cuanto sean mayoría en cualquier región o incluso población implantarán la sharia y eso afectará a los no-musulmanes de esos lugares que tendrán que emigrar porque les harán la vida imposible..... más adelante cuando lleven a la práctica su objetivo número uno , que es implantar un estado islámico, enviarán gentes armadas a donde vivan los infieles, en el mejor de los casos para someterlos y hacerles pagar la yizia y el jarach (impuestos para infieles) si no se convierten, y en el peor para matarlos como prescribe el Corán.

Que es un escenario no deseable no lo voy a negar, pero dentro de unos años por desgracia dejará de ser algo conspiranoico para convertirse en algo real....cada vez que veo a una mora por la calle con tres o cuatro niños estoy mas convencido de que vamos a una catástrofe de cabeza.

Sinceramente me gustaría pensar como tú que se vive mas feliz, lo que pasa es no es lo mismo que te pille desprevenido un terremoto o la erupción del Krakatoa que un desatre provocado por la insensatez humana a la que se podría poner remedio, no es lo mismo. y si no hacemos nada pronto el escenario que nos espera será éste....porque qué otra causa puede llevar a lo que plantea el OP que no sea la reconquista de Al Andalus???....


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Ago 2019)

He pensado un poco en el tema y me dado cuenta de lo absurdo... Unos tipos que salen huyendo cuando los enemigos que se imaginan distan mucho de haber tomado el control en los lugares en que ya viven, definitivamente no pueden ser repobladores sino huídos o refugiados.

La repoblación se hizo en sentido inverso. Aquí no estamos hablando de nada parecido, solo de una cuadrilla de bon vivants buscando en plan remilgado sitios donde puedan refugiarse de aquello a lo que no piensan combatir. Si la marea les llegase también allí harían las maletas al siguiente sitio. En fin...


----------



## Jevitronka (14 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Da gusto ver el ideal realizado.
> 
> La clase de buena convivencia que parece más fácil de realizar en pueblos con mayoría de derechas, cosa que le chincha a @Jevitronka , cuyo gran temor es que emigrantes de ciudad ¡¡¡le monten un Bershka!!! O, Dios no lo quiera, revitalicen algún lugar moribundo sin su permiso.
> 
> Es como leer a señoritos barceloneses temerosos de que los sucios gandaluces trajeran su atrasada cultura al oasis catalán, e introdujeran cosas como el gazpacho.



A mí no me chincha nada, me hacen gracia las pajas mentales que os hacéis creyendo que por colonizar un pueblo va a ser vuestro. Tú no hablas de informarte del modo de vida, tradiciones ni personalidad, sino de sacar tu polla, ir a por todas y hacerte dueño y señor.

Total, hablas del medio rural como de una masa uniforme que abrirá sus puertas al Salvador. Total, no te importa una puta mierda donde vas a ir siempre que te sirva para tus fines. Así, no.

No sé cuál es la diferencia entre ti y un nena


----------



## sistudey (14 Ago 2019)

Me presento voluntario para colocar la semillita en tantas patriotas veinteañeras como haga falta


----------



## 917 (19 Ago 2019)

Conde Von Strujen dijo:


> No, por moros armados haciendo la yihad. Los musulmanes en cuanto sean mayoría en cualquier región o incluso población implantarán la sharia y eso afectará a los no-musulmanes de esos lugares que tendrán que emigrar porque les harán la vida imposible..... más adelante cuando lleven a la práctica su objetivo número uno , que es implantar un estado islámico, enviarán gentes armadas a donde vivan los infieles, en el mejor de los casos para someterlos y hacerles pagar la yizia y el jarach (impuestos para infieles) si no se convierten, y en el peor para matarlos como prescribe el Corán.
> 
> Que es un escenario no deseable no lo voy a negar, pero dentro de unos años por desgracia dejará de ser algo conspiranoico para convertirse en algo real....cada vez que veo a una mora por la calle con tres o cuatro niños estoy mas convencido de que vamos a una catástrofe de cabeza.
> 
> Sinceramente me gustaría pensar como tú que se vive mas feliz, lo que pasa es no es lo mismo que te pille desprevenido un terremoto o la erupción del Krakatoa que un desatre provocado por la insensatez humana a la que se podría poner remedio, no es lo mismo. y si no hacemos nada pronto el escenario que nos espera será éste....porque qué otra causa puede llevar a lo que plantea el OP que no sea la reconquista de Al Andalus???....



Realmente, es que temo tomaros en serio con vuestras conspiraciones..¿Como coño se va a producir una guerra de islámicos frente a cristianos?...¿Para que coño está el Estado Democrático y sus Cuerpos y Fuerzas de Seguridad?. Ni en tres siglos se produce esa alucionación colectiva que teneis, porque en Democracia, se vota por ideología no por Religión ni otros motivos...¿Acaso no sabes que en Ceuta y Melilla la gente vota PP como un solo hombre?
Me parece muy bien que alucineis para divertiros, pero no pretendais que se os tome en serio. Este foro está aún mas lejos de la razón que Forocoches, que ya es decir.


----------



## 917 (19 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí no me chincha nada, me hacen gracia las pajas mentales que os hacéis creyendo que por colonizar un pueblo va a ser vuestro. Tú no hablas de informarte del modo de vida, tradiciones ni personalidad, sino de sacar tu polla, ir a por todas y hacerte dueño y señor.
> 
> Total, hablas del medio rural como de una masa uniforme que abrirá sus puertas al Salvador. Total, no te importa una puta mierda donde vas a ir siempre que te sirva para tus fines. Así, no.
> 
> No sé cuál es la diferencia entre ti y un nena



Esta gente son, simple y llanamente los islámicos mas fundamentalistas, los salafistas o los talibanes....pero en la otra trinchera. Lo que pasa, es que aún no han tomado las armas por falta de gente y organización, pero están igual de locos e imaginan locuras. Lo malo es que entre esas dos trincheras, está el resto de la gente, que no van a dudar en sacrificar.


----------



## Sjneider8 (23 Ago 2019)

La idea es buenísima pero entiendo que si impulsamos municipios y provincias ( despobladas o no tanto) para tener espacios tranquilos, lejos de las leyes progres , tendríamos que establecer un método de control a la hora de las elecciones.No puede ser que el sufragio vuelva a ser libre y secreto. Recordad que viviríamos dentro de la constitución del 78, por lo cual nos podrían sabotear desde dentro. Todo se polarizaría aún más y habría que estar preparados para una gran guerra civil. 
Sería bueno también importar este modelo a Europa, estableciendo conexiones y simpatías con partidos de protección nacional. Hay que trabajar mucho en este proyecto y decidirse por un lugar para comenzar antes de que sea demasiado tarde.


----------



## elbaranda (23 Ago 2019)

Es dificil (trabajo, familia...) pero yo creo que mejor que municipios sería mejor CCAA uniprovinciales. En este caso Murcia es perfecta. Ya es bastante conservadora de por si y sería un magnífico contrapoder de la dictadura socialdemócrata de Madrid


----------



## GranReserva (23 Ago 2019)

Ávila. Gente conservadora y tradicional y bastantes pueblos con poca población, por ejemplo Muñogalindo, Muñana, La Torre, Villatoro, Narros, Muñotello y toda esa zona.


----------



## Sigerico (23 Ago 2019)

A los que estan pensando alejarse de las grandes ciudades estercoleros del NOM y buscan el contacto con la naturaleza, mas libertad y recontrarse con uno mismo les recomiendo la lectura de

WALDEN. La vida en los Bosques
De Henry David Thoreau.


----------



## Sigerico (23 Ago 2019)

Sjneider8 dijo:


> La idea es buenísima pero entiendo que si impulsamos municipios y provincias ( despobladas o no tanto) para tener espacios tranquilos, lejos de las leyes progres , tendríamos que establecer un método de control a la hora de las elecciones.No puede ser que el sufragio vuelva a ser libre y secreto. Recordad que viviríamos dentro de la constitución del 78, por lo cual nos podrían sabotear desde dentro. Todo se polarizaría aún más y habría que estar preparados para una gran guerra civil.
> Sería bueno también importar este modelo a Europa, estableciendo conexiones y simpatías con partidos de protección nacional. Hay que trabajar mucho en este proyecto y decidirse por un lugar para comenzar antes de que sea demasiado tarde.




Si el proyecto sigue adelante, El NOM nos declarara la guerra , deberemos estar preparados para resistir el asalto.

Es posible que uno de los objetivos ocultos de la estafa del calentamiento hueval sea acabar con el mundo rural que pervive hoy en dia y encerrarnos en Macro-Areas Urbanas. Si por ejemplo liquidan el coche de Diesel o Gasolina , la España rural va ha sufrir mucho. Hay que organizarse para ser Auto-Suficientes.Autosuficiencia es Libertad y manumision del NOM.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> He pensado un poco en el tema y me dado cuenta de lo absurdo... Unos tipos que salen huyendo cuando los enemigos que se imaginan distan mucho de haber tomado el control en los lugares en que ya viven, definitivamente no pueden ser repobladores sino huídos o refugiados.
> 
> La repoblación se hizo en sentido inverso. Aquí no estamos hablando de nada parecido, solo de una cuadrilla de bon vivants buscando en plan remilgado sitios donde puedan refugiarse de aquello a lo que no piensan combatir. Si la marea les llegase también allí harían las maletas al siguiente sitio. En fin...



Una vez más se te ve el plumero, como buen submarino progre que eres... 

Y veo que tampoco sabes de qué fue la Repoblación original.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

GranReserva dijo:


> Ávila. Gente conservadora y tradicional y bastantes pueblos con poca población, por ejemplo Muñogalindo, Muñana, La Torre, Villatoro, Narros, Muñotello y toda esa zona.



Tomo nota. Ávila es ideal, además, para los que quieran alejarse de Madrid sin perder contacto.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

elbaranda dijo:


> Es dificil (trabajo, familia...) pero yo creo que mejor que municipios sería mejor CCAA uniprovinciales. En este caso Murcia es perfecta. Ya es bastante conservadora de por si y sería un magnífico contrapoder de la dictadura socialdemócrata de Madrid



Muy cierto. Lo único el clima demasiado cálido, que a los del norte nos pesa.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Ago 2019)

lo sé bastante mejor que tú, por lo que veo.

tu idea es una gilipollez, por eso mismo.



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Una vez más se te ve el plumero, como buen submarino progre que eres...
> 
> Y veor que tampoco sabes de qué fue la Repoblación original.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Sjneider8 dijo:


> La idea es buenísima pero entiendo que si impulsamos municipios y provincias ( despobladas o no tanto) para tener espacios tranquilos, lejos de las leyes progres , tendríamos que establecer un método de control a la hora de las elecciones.No puede ser que el sufragio vuelva a ser libre y secreto. Recordad que viviríamos dentro de la constitución del 78, por lo cual nos podrían sabotear desde dentro. Todo se polarizaría aún más y habría que estar preparados para una gran guerra civil.
> Sería bueno también importar este modelo a Europa, estableciendo conexiones y simpatías con partidos de protección nacional. Hay que trabajar mucho en este proyecto y decidirse por un lugar para comenzar antes de que sea demasiado tarde.



Entiendo que en pueblos pequeños y con vigilancia de las mesas es más difícil el pucherazo a la Tezanos...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> lo sé bastante mejor que tú, por lo que veo.
> 
> tu idea es una gilipollez, por eso mismo.



Y así te desvelas una vez más como intoxicador rojiprogre.   

¿Si? ¿Sabes, para empezar, que la repoblación la hicieron en gran medida mozárabes que venían escapando del sur (hasta los célebres foramontanos), y en lugares que no eran desiertos totalmente vacíos de gente? Pues no lo parece, gañanazo.

Hala, a vender humo a tu puta casa y no molestes a los mayores. Que hay gente a lo que no le vendrá mal saber de lugares ideales para reasentarse, con gente anti-progre.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí no me chincha nada, me hacen gracia las pajas mentales que os hacéis creyendo que por colonizar un pueblo va a ser vuestro. Tú no hablas de informarte del modo de vida, tradiciones ni personalidad, sino de sacar tu polla, ir a por todas y hacerte dueño y señor.
> 
> Total, hablas del medio rural como de una masa uniforme que abrirá sus puertas al Salvador. Total, no te importa una puta mierda donde vas a ir siempre que te sirva para tus fines. Así, no.
> 
> No sé cuál es la diferencia entre ti y un nena



Cuando te rebanen el pescuezo entenderás la diferencia entre tus COMPATRIOTAS y un MORONEGRO EXTRANJERO NACIDO PARA ASESINAR. 

Como todo los progres, no te darás cuenta hasta el instante en que el cuchillo esté en tu cuello.

Así que disfruta.

Y eres tú el que dice que es lo mismo un pueblo de 5, 10 ó 30 mil habitantes que uno de 17. No se te ve el plumero ni nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Ago 2019)

eres muy cortín, Hice Svnt y no... no sabes.



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y así te desvelas una vez más como intoxicador rojiprogre.
> 
> ¿Si? ¿Sabes, para empezar, que la repoblación la hicieron en gran medida mozárabes que venían escapando del sur (hasta los célebres foramontanos), y en lugares que no eran desiertos totalmente vacíos de gente? Pues no lo parece, gañanazo.
> 
> Hala, a vender humo a tu puta casa y no molestes a los mayores. Que hay gente a lo que no le vendrá mal saber de lugares ideales para reasentarse, con gente anti-progre.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> eres muy cortín, Hice Svnt y no... no sabes.



Si subes el hilo, no importa que sigas rebuznando.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Ago 2019)

sin poblema, lo mismo a alguien se le ocurre algo razonable, a tí parece no darte pa más



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si subes el hilo, no importa que rebuznando.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sin poblema, lo mismo a alguien se le ocurre algo razonable, a tí parece no darte pa más



Se agradese, lisensiado. Bendisiones. 

Entretanto, añadir que si CyL sigue la estela de Madrid y rebaja impuestos, como parece ser la tónica, podría ser atractivo como refugio:

- Castilla y León sigue el modelo fiscal de Ayuso y abre una brecha en la alianza por la financiación
- Castilla y León se apunta a la rebaja fiscal de Ayuso y pone a prueba el frente Noroeste

Ya hemos visto en el mensaje inicial que hay pueblos grandes donde no se nota el contraste de salir de la ciudad y muchas posibilidades de negocio.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cuando te rebanen el pescuezo entenderás la diferencia entre tus COMPATRIOTAS y un MORONEGRO EXTRANJERO NACIDO PARA ASESINAR.
> 
> Como todo los progres, no te darás cuenta hasta el instante en que el cuchillo esté en tu cuello.
> 
> ...



No os veo en el de 17, porque no os importa una mierda. si quieres pueblo, vete al tuyo. No sabéis nada del mundo rural y venís a dar lecciones.

Por esa regla de tres yo diría que todos los domingueros, que es lo que sois, habéis nacido para colonizar. Por algo aquí os llamamos PULGÓN. Menos echar la culpa a los negretes, que os tenemos calados


----------



## Emigro Botín (23 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> El conjunto Cangas-Amieva-Sajambre-Valdeón-Potes-Campoo de Suso-S. Vicente, bien comunicado entre sí, sería todo un núcleo de resistencia proceresca en torno a los Picos de Europa, pilar de España. Hay municipios pequeños donde una pequeña llegada de repobladores sería más revolucionaria, y otros más grandes.



Totalmente de acuerdo. El turismo es una gran baza para prosperar allí. El que tenga un dinero que no lo dude, naturaleza exuberante, buenos alimentos, inviernos duros pero mejor calidad de vida que cualquier remero de ciudad. Yo ya estoy buscando por allí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No os veo en el de 17, porque no os importa una mierda. si quieres pueblo, vete al tuyo. No sabéis nada del mundo rural y venís a dar lecciones.
> 
> Por esa regla de tres yo diría que todos los domingueros, que es lo que sois, habéis nacido para colonizar. Por algo aquí os llamamos PULGÓN. Menos echar la culpa a los negretes, que os tenemos calados



Si yo ya vivo en pueblo, mermao. Pueblo industrial, of course.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si yo ya vivo en pueblo, mermao. Pueblo industrial, of course.



Entonces ¿Para que quieres el de los demás?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Emigro Botín dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo. El turismo es una gran baza para prosperar allí. El que tenga un dinero que no lo dude, naturaleza exuberante, buenos alimentos, inviernos duros pero mejor calidad de vida que cualquier remero de ciudad. Yo ya estoy buscando por allí.



Lo malo es que es zona de casas y vivienda cara (aunque algún sitio he visto muy bien de precio), las tierras en rollo survivalista no tanto.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces ¿Para que quieres el de los demás?



Que no te enteras, jevi tronko. Que buen número de patriotas huirán de las urbes tomadas por la progrehez y la marronada, y lo ideal es pueblos donde haya mayoría de gente afín ideológicamente para crear núcleos de resitencia anti NWO. Si van a las zonas de origen de sus ancestros, mejor.

Y no es ni hacerse el amo del pueblo ni liar la convivencia. Por sí obviamente para traer algo de movimiento y vidilla. Y no a pueblos de 50 habitantes, necesariamente.

Cada día dáis más ascopena los intoxicadores.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2019)

Entonces tú me estás diciendo que una afinidad ideológica (por partido político) es suficiente para que dos personas puedan vivir juntas en armonía...


----------



## ulik28 (23 Ago 2019)

Me.uno al.proyecto cuando empezamos


----------



## Emigro Botín (23 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Entonces tú me estás diciendo que una afinidad ideológica (por partido político) es suficiente para que dos personas puedan vivir juntas en armonía...



No pero algo ayudará tener una forma parecida de ver la sociedad y la política.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Ago 2019)

Emigro Botín dijo:


> No pero algo ayudará tener una forma parecida de ver la sociedad y la política.



Ya, pero si no casas con la cultura del lugar o no haces un mínimo por interesarte por ella, poco hay que hacer. La gente del pueblo es de su pueblo por encima de todo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ago 2019)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ya, pero si no casas con la cultura del lugar o no haces un mínimo por interesarte por ella, poco hay que hacer. La gente del pueblo es de su pueblo por encima de todo.



Uf, unas diferencias culturales que ni un esquimal queriendo meterse en el ex-Congo Belga, oiga.


----------



## Jevitronka (24 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Uf, unas diferencias culturales que ni un esquimal queriendo meterse en el ex-Congo Belga, oiga.



Para alguien que no tiene ni puta idea de cultura popular, desde luego. Cada zona tiene una suya y muy rica. Pero bueno, para ti será igual un pueblo de burgos que uno de cádiz


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (25 Ago 2019)

Muchos estamos hartos de los rojeras, inmis y de los indepes, aplicando la Ley bastaria.

Yo ya deje la capital, ahora en un pueblo y tan contento,


----------



## eL PERRO (25 Ago 2019)

Bueno, dejaros de repolladas: yo propongo ALICANTE, MALAGA, LA CORUÑA, HUESCA, BURGOS, TOLEDO Y BADAJOZ, como municipios de concentracion nacional. Que toda la gente de bien emigre a ellos y hagamos piña.


----------



## Sigerico (25 Ago 2019)

Conoceis la obra de este tio

Home-Piero San Giorgio


Habla de irse al campo para aprender a ser auto-Suficiente ante el colapso economico que segun el se avecina.

Varg Virkenes esta tambien por lo mismo desde posiciones neo-paganas de rechazo a la modernidad.





En España lo mas parecido que he encontrado ( salvando las distancias) es Felix Rodrigo Mora con su defensa del mundo Rural.





Creo que sin llegar a niveles tan extremos ,
Urge replegarse a poblaciones pequeñas en zonas con riqueza natural. La estafa de VOX demuestra que no se puede cambiar el sistema desde el sistema. Hay que construir un nuevo mundo.


Personalmente , las gotas que han colmado el vaso para querer irme al rural , son la aceleracion del " Enrriquecimiento Multicultural" , la estafa Vox y la proxima implantacion del 5-G. Pagar tantos impuestos como autonomo tambien me ha hartado. De aqui hay que largarse.... Esto no es vida.


----------



## FernandoIII (25 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Bueno, dejaros de repolladas: yo propongo ALICANTE, MALAGA, LA CORUÑA, HUESCA, BURGOS, TOLEDO Y BADAJOZ, como municipios de concentracion nacional. Que toda la gente de bien emigre a ellos y hagamos piña.



No te olvides de Salamanca. Es clave para controlar el suministro de uranio nacional y construir unos buenos PEPINOS nucleares para tener al moro a raya


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Ago 2019)

Hic Sunt Dracones dijo:


> Muchos estamos hartos de los rojeras, inmis y de los indepes, aplicando la Ley bastaria.
> 
> Yo ya deje la capital, ahora en un pueblo y tan contento,



Coño, un clon.


----------



## FernandoIII (25 Ago 2019)

Conde Von Strujen dijo:


> Un poco de información sobre posibles lugares en Andalucía con potencial para ser reductos o núcleos de patriotas. Los criterios son el voto en las generales del 28-A y ubicación geográfica en lugares elevados y con accesos por tierra de fácil defensa.
> 
> - Turrillas (Almería). Población: 233. Voto: Derechas 80% (PP 50%, Vox 25%, Cs 5%). Izmierda 17% (PSOHEZ 16%, Hundidas Perdemos 1%). Localización: altitud 850 mts en la vertiente norte de Sierra Alhamilla (altitud máx, 1300), acceso por una única carretera desde una llanura con total visibilidad desde el pueblo. Inconvenientes: zona con escasez de agua cercana al desierto de Tabernas.
> 
> ...



Lo suyo sería apelotonarse en una CCAA para tener una cierta autonomia frente al estado central, actualmente esa región es Madrid, pero esta es inviable de mantener española por los 800k panchitos que hay en la provincia. Las CCAA con más potencial para este proyecto son:

Castilla y León: Población conservadora, núcleo de comunicaciones, población baja, mucho terreno disponible y amplias reservas de recursos naturales
Galicia: Baja inmigración, población conservadora, muchísimos kilómetros de costa, ciertos recursos naturales y población muy vieja que dejará gran parte de la comunidad vacía


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Ago 2019)

ulik28 dijo:


> Me.uno al.proyecto cuando empezamos



Busca un municipio idóneo, que te resulte atractivo y tenga poco progre. Busca residencia. Mira cómo ganarte los garbanzos, ya sea trabajanado por cuenta propia o ajena (o directamente rollo survivalist, pero es MUY duro). Y múdate.

Una vez allí procrea, prospera, difunde tus ideas sin ser very cantamañanas y participa en la política local. Si convences a algún familair, conocido o amigo, mejor.

Tener ahorros y/o vender piso capitalino a precios burbujísticos ayuda.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ago 2019)

Voto por galicia y levante. La meseta del hambre os la meteis por el culo, que hasta los que se dicen de derecha son rojos paletos subvencionados


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Voto por galicia y levante. La meseta del hambre os la meteis por el culo, que hasta los que se dicen de derecha son rojos paletos subvencionados



Levante tiene como mínimo un 35% de inmigrantes, precio de vivienda burbujeadísimo y es una región muy frágil por la pluviometría irregular y la dependencia del regadío.
Galicia es una buena opción por la cantidad de viejos que la van a palmar, sus recursos naturales y su situación geográfica aislada


----------



## ulik28 (26 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Busca un municipio idóneo, que te resulte atractivo y tenga poco progre. Busca residencia. Mira cómo ganarte los garbanzos, ya sea trabajanado por cuenta propia o ajena (o directamente rollo survivalist, pero es MUY duro). Y múdate.
> 
> Una vez allí procrea, prospera, difunde tus ideas sin ser very cantamañanas y participa en la política local. Si convences a algún familair, conocido o amigo, mejor.
> 
> Tener ahorros y/o vender piso capitalino a precios burbujísticos ayuda.



Pero yo solo?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Lo suyo sería apelotonarse en una CCAA para tener una cierta autonomia frente al estado central, actualmente esa región es Madrid, pero esta es inviable de mantener española por los 800k panchitos que hay en la provincia. Las CCAA con más potencial para este proyecto son:
> 
> Castilla y León: Población conservadora, núcleo de comunicaciones, población baja, mucho terreno disponible y amplias reservas de recursos naturales
> Galicia: Baja inmigración, población conservadora, muchísimos kilómetros de costa, ciertos recursos naturales y población muy vieja que dejará gran parte de la comunidad vacía



El problema de Galicia es lo enquistada que está la mafia pepera local, que es tan nacionalista como pueda serlo el Pene en Uve, y que los galleguistas de izquierda son muy exaltados. Y eso incluye la promoción del gallego a tutiplén. Y suma las redes del narcotráfico.

Castilla y León es muy conservadora, pero en casi todas las capitales ya manda la izmierda. Resisten Ávila con un pepero reciclado, Palencia con Cs apoyado por PP y Vox, y Salamanca con PP directamente.

Todos los sitios tienen sus pros y contras.


----------



## Sigerico (26 Ago 2019)

FernandoIII dijo:


> Levante tiene como mínimo un 35% de inmigrantes, precio de vivienda burbujeadísimo y es una región muy frágil por la pluviometría irregular y la dependencia del regadío.
> Galicia es una buena opción por la cantidad de viejos que la van a palmar, sus recursos naturales y su situación geográfica aislada



Yo soy de Levante ( Alicante) y es un buen baluarte de Españolismo liberal

Pero no vale para lo que se avecina

Ademas los Españoles alli ya somos minoria en muchas zonas. Si bien muchos extranjeros son Europeos. En una zona muy urbanizada.

Hay que irse a zonas remotas, Sierras y ruralidad profunda a buscar cierta auto-Suficiencia ( dentro de lo posible), libertad y recrear un mundo tradicional pre-Nom en lo mejor de este. Alejarse del Estado, las grandes aglomeraciones , el consumismo, las zonas de alta contaminacion electromagnetica y ambiental, la multiculturalidad barata. Buscar gentes de valores tradicionales. Rodearse de Patriotas genuinos y autenticos como las rocas, los bosques y los cielos estrellados. Traerse hembras tradicionales y reproducirse. Formar familias y lazos de amistad. Hechar raices en la tierra.

Galicia interior , Soria, Burgos, Leon . Cantabria. Asturias. Sierras de Cuenca y Teruel. Cazorla. Gredos. El Pirineo. Norte de Extremadura. Creo que son ideales para construir " Fortalezas" de Hispanidad y ka tradiccion.

Pero en menor medida cada Region puede tener sus pequeñas areas. Por ejemplo en Alicante evitaria la Costa y las grandes aglomeraciones y buscaria la Montaña alicantina. En Valencia , dejaria la Capital y area metropolitana y me iria al interior, si fuera de Malaga pues a las Sierras del interior etc etc

Lejos de los nucleos duros del sistema es donde se puede empezar a hacer algo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Ago 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Yo soy de Levante ( Alicante) y es un buen baluarte de Españolismo liberal
> 
> Pero no vale para lo que se avecina
> 
> ...



Gran aporte. De ahí que yo vaya poniendo municipios diversos. Habrá que ir compeltando y ampliando listas de lugares propicios.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ago 2019)

Vamos a ver panda de GILIPOLLAS, si es que sois idiotas hasta almorzar y luego todo el dia...

Nadie, joder, NADIE quiere irse a vivir a putas aldeuchas decrepitas de mierda. Asi que dejar de haceros vuestras putas gayolas de tarados antisociales de montaros vuestra puta comuna torerita en turruncun, porque no cuela. Eso es un puto fracaso. 

No hay que montar comunas de tontifachas antisociales. Se trata de convencer a gente de bien de zonas limitrofes de que se vayan a vivir a provincias muy concretas y municipios muy concretos, donde unificar el voto politico de derecha verdadera.

*Sitios PROSPEROS Y ATRACTIVOS, con buenas posibilidades de empleo y futuro. Sitios donde la gente este dispuesta a trasladarse de verdad. Como cuando en los 80 y 90 todos los peperos vizcainos se iban a vivir a Benidor y alli ganaba la pepé de Zaplana por paliza. No putas aldeas decrepitas de gañanes. *

Alicante y La Coruña son 2 de las provincias mas atractivas del pais. Pobladas, industriales, bonitas, prosperas, con muchos nucleos urbanos importantes, bien comunicadas, con poder economico y tradicion electoral de derecha. De hecho el sureste en general lo veo como el sitio CLAVE. El levante, incluyendo murcia, ha sido durante los ultimos 25 años un granero de voto de derecha enorme, el principal de todo el pais. Granero al que ademas hay que sumarle albacete que es una ciudad industrial y prospera de derecha y almeria que es la provincia donde mas voto tiene gitanovox.

Todo el eje alicante-murcia-albacete-cartagena, etc, es una zona muy dinamica, industrial, atractiva, con muchas posibilidades, donde ya de por si, ha estado viniendo mucha gente de derecha durante decadas buscando montar sus negocios. Es una zona clave para blindar. Lo que se necesita es afiliacion masiva y surgimiento de lideres carismaticos para que la derecha, esta vez una derecha real, vuelva a arrasar.

Unos lideres locales fuertes que tomen medidas contundentes serviran de reflejo poco a poco para otras regiones que querran la misma prosperidad. Y eso hay que hacer, liderar a las masas borregas, que son borregas y siempre lo han sido, para que se sumen a la causa y lanzarse al poder. No aislarse en villarebuzno de abajo a plantar patatas.


----------



## FernandoIII (26 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Vamos a ver panda de GILIPOLLAS, si es que sois idiotas hasta almorzar y luego todo el dia...
> 
> Nadie, joder, NADIE quiere irse a vivir a putas aldeuchas decrepitas de mierda. Asi que dejar de haceros vuestras putas gayolas de tarados antisociales de montaros vuestra puta comuna torerita en turruncun, porque no cuela. Eso es un puto fracaso.
> 
> ...



El levante es insostenible. No tienen rios de verdad (el segura no tendría caudal natural sin el trasvase del tajo) y quien controle Buendía y Entrepeñas puede matar a la región económicamente. 
A eso le añades a su bajo potencial energético y te queda una región esclava y dependiente del resto del país para seguir aflote.
En Castilla y León existe una:
1. Independencia granera
2. Independencia energética
3. Independencia hidráulica
4. Tierra disponible a patadas

Para una población de 8 a 10 millones de personas. Con un flujo adecuado de personas a la región se podría expandir mucho la población urbana y plantar cara a la España marronizada.
En cambio si Alicante y Murcía intentan plantar cara al gobierno marronido central, solo hace falta que cierren Buendía y Entrepeñas y corten a la región de la red eléctrica nacional para dejar la economía de la zona en el neolítico inferior


----------



## Tercios (26 Ago 2019)

Si existe algún proyecto serio de esta índole se agradecería información. Lamentablemente y visto el panorama parece que pocas más opciones quedan para salir del manicomio progrenwo al que estamos avocados. Y lo que viene da vértigo.


----------



## osobuco (26 Ago 2019)

¿Y cómo haréis para perpetuar la población en "municipios" donde el 99% sean hombres frikis comedoritos?


----------



## Ángeleterno (26 Ago 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Pues no se si vuestros papis estarán dispuestos a desplazarse para darle el capricho al nini y que luego se pase el día reconquistando Esssspañaaa desde internet encerradisimos en su cuarto.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 125703
> o



Que no falten las campurrianas


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (26 Ago 2019)

A mi me preocupa que en un nuevo asentamiento se acabe evolucionando a una *"Detroitizacion"* , por cosas como estas deje la capital aunque vuelvo a menudo para visitar a familiares, donde vivo ahora hacen la chanza de llamar a Madrid Madroit :


La Policía escolta a los barrenderos que intentan limpiar Madrid

Tercera reyerta con armas blancas consecutiva en Madrid: un hombre, en estado crítico

Un grupo de menas atemorizan a los vecinos del barrio madrileño de Peñagrande: amenazas, robos y abusos sexuales


----------



## Ángeleterno (26 Ago 2019)

Europeizar Africa NO Africanizar Europa


----------



## Aspass (26 Ago 2019)

Es relativamente sencillo, hay grupos que están comprando entre todos pueblos en venta y se instalan allí. 
El los grupos de permacultura hay bastante info.
En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en meter la política por en medio, si todavía no os habéis dado cuenta de que cualquier partido político es una especie de mafia de títeres vais mal. 
Seamos claros, gobierna la UE y a la UE quien la gobierna?
Da igual qué partido "gobierne" los que mandan de verdad son otros... 
Yo me apuntaría a vivir en un pueblo reconstruido y siendo propiedad privada de unos cuantos poco podrían hacer los gobierno autonómicos.
Autosuficiencia, normas internas propias y a vivir.
De ahí a pretender terminar con el sistema... Pues... Esta claro que seguís siendo unos idealistas, leed un poco más y se os pasará, es como la gripe, se termina pasando.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ago 2019)

Para el subnormal de las putas PEDROÑERAS... me suda el nabo que tu no hayas estado aqui en tu puta vida y no tengas ni puta idea de nada... pero NADIE QUIERE VIVIR EN PUEBLUCHOS DE LA PUTA MESETA

Hay que determinar areas metropolitanas concretas donde tuviera que trasladarse la poblacion de derecha para hacer piña. Varia provincias-ciudades en distintas zonas, en distintos extremos del pais. Sitios ideales son Alicante, La Coruña, Badajoz, Huesca y algo a las puertas de Madrid que sirva de oasis de la capital, que deberia ser Toledo.

Alicante y La Coruña 2 ciudades en los 2 extremos, bonitas, prosperas, medianas, industriales, buenas comunicaciones, etc. Badajoz ciudad fronteriza en la frontera con portugal a camino de Lisboa, con puerto atlantico cerca, mucha agua y mucho suelo alrededor, posibilidades enormes de crecimiento y desarrollo. Huesca ciudad pequeña y atractiva en provincia despoblada en la que, con solo que se trasladaran 10.000 ridiculas personas, darian un vuelco electoral total a la provincia y la controlarian. Ciudad al pie del pirineo, en la frontera con francia, incluso con aeropuerto, muy estrategica para hacer crecer y forzar el corredor fronterizo central. Y Toledo porque se necesita un puntal a las puertas de Madrid que controle a la capital y que sirva de reserva espiritual. 

Si un GITANOVOX patriotizado y liberaleconomico controlara esas 5 areas urbanas y las TRANSFORMARA en lugares prosperos y ricos, con estabilidad, seguridad, pleno empleo y sin moronegros, no solo tendriamos varios oasis estrategicos en el pais donde poder vivir en paz y prosperidad, sino que servirian de ejemplo y poco a poco las zonas limitrofes acabarian emulando alas demas, y al final se produciria la reconquista final.


----------



## Sigerico (26 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Para el subnormal de las putas PEDROÑERAS... me suda el nabo que tu no hayas estado aqui en tu puta vida y no tengas ni puta idea de nada... pero NADIE QUIERE VIVIR EN PUEBLUCHOS DE LA PUTA MESETA
> 
> Hay que determinar areas metropolitanas concretas donde tuviera que trasladarse la poblacion de derecha para hacer piña. Varia provincias-ciudades en distintas zonas, en distintos extremos del pais. Sitios ideales son Alicante, La Coruña, Badajoz, Huesca y algo a las puertas de Madrid que sirva de oasis de la capital, que deberia ser Toledo.
> 
> ...




Creo que hay dos concepciones diferentes.

A) Regrupamiento patriotas de corte liberal Moderno que se podria dar en zonas urbanas. La Coruña y Alicante, si son idoneas para eso.

B ) Reagrupamiento Patriotas tradicionalistas que rompen totalmente con el sistema. Busqueda de un modo de vida diferenciado al NOM y construcion de nuevos valores.

Eso tiene que ser en zonas mas rurales y apartadas. La Zona Norte ( Castilla -Leon, Galicia, Asturias y Cantabria ) es idonea.


Es donde se refugiaron nuestros antepasados tras la debacle del 711 y ademas geoextrategicamente la clave para dominar la peninsula, es el Heartland iberico. Esa zona podria ser autosuficiente. Levante no. Como ha señalado un Forero, nos pueden cortar el grifo. Ante tal reagrupamiento el NOM golpearia duro. Es preciso una fortaleza autosuficiente , por geografia es la meseta las Montañas del Norte.

Ademas ya es tarde para soluciones tipo Vox-Estafa. Hay que romper radicalmente y eso exige abandonar las urbes del NOM.

Solo en la pequeña comunidad puede el hombre hacer sentir su accion. Luego apartir de esos nucleos hacerse con regiones enteras.

Que conste que soy de Alicante, pero ante todo objetivo. Los apegos emocionales a la propia tierra deben de dejar paso a la tarea de recontruir el mundo perdido de la vieja España.

La mision del Sureste , podria ser competir con Cataluña separatisra pero no veo la zona para desarollar una alternativa radical al sistema y resistir su embestida. Eso si , son zonas para ser un apoyo partidos tipo Vox o antiguo PP. ? Pero eso es?la Solucion?

Habla Mr. Blanco del PP de Zaplana del que por cierto forme parte de joven, a Dios agradezco haberlo dejado a tiempo . Si esa es la Alternativa vamos listos !¡¡¡¡ Alli no habia mas que codicia y descerebrados.

EL Sistema esta podrido, hay que abandonarlo y recrear un nuevo mundo.

Dejaros de Mierdas Vox, al monte y a la sierra y desde alli un nuevo mundo. La situacion se va a ir complicando en los proximos años. Abandonar las Sodomas y Gomorras !!!!!!!! El que tenga oidos que oiga.


----------



## eL PERRO (26 Ago 2019)

Vale bien, pues si quieres vete tu a turruncun a ordeñar una cabra con un candil, pero entonces abrete un hilo tu aparte, para palurdos eremitas, y no jodas este hilo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> ...pero entonces abrete un hilo tu aparte, para palurdos eremitas, y no jodas este hilo...



Aplícate el cuento, Mr. Negrinini


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Creo que hay dos concepciones diferentes.
> 
> A) Regrupamiento patriotas de corte liberal Moderno que se podria dar en zonas urbanas. La Coruña y Alicante, si son idoneas para eso.
> 
> ...



Yo soy neoliberal besamonjas. La Coruña y Alicante son de todo menos idóneos: hordas de rojos, dependencia de recursos externos, secarral en el caso Alicantino, y el problema del galleguismo exaltado en Coruña. Y por supuesto la gran concentración de población e inmis.

Thomas Jefferson consideraba las grandes ciudades pestilenciales para la moral, la salud y la libertad. Veía venir lo del experimento del Universo 25.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Ago 2019)

Curioso cuanto menos la postura de los detractores de esta idea. No se les oyó decir ni "oink" cuando se creó una red de municipios independentistas... pero la sola idea de una red de municipios patriotas españolistas les hace hervir la sangre...

Curioso curioso.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Aspass dijo:


> Es relativamente sencillo, hay grupos que están comprando entre todos pueblos en venta y se instalan allí.
> El los grupos de permacultura hay bastante info.
> En lo que no estoy de acuerdo es en meter la política por en medio, si todavía no os habéis dado cuenta de que cualquier partido político es una especie de mafia de títeres vais mal.
> Seamos claros, gobierna la UE y a la UE quien la gobierna?
> ...



Veo más idealista e irreal ese ideal autárquico survivalista de "me compro un pueblo abandonado y ya puede el mundo irse a tomar por saco, porque tengo una valla que me protege". Aparte de un coste superior, innúmeras dificultades, vida incómoda y ser apto sólo para un 0'001% de la población, la valla no te va a proteger ni del gobierno, ni de los impuestos, ni de las hordas afrosimias, ni de la expropiación. El poder local de una mayoría de gente afín en un municipio da ciertas garantías, incluso en un caso de deriva totalitaria.

El precio de no participar en política es ser gobernado por mongolos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Curioso cuanto menos la postura de los detractores de esta idea. No se les oyó decir ni "oink" cuando se creó una red de municipios independentistas... pero la sóla idea de una red de municipios patriotas les hace hervir la sangre...
> 
> Curioso curioso.



Hay gente rechinando los dientes. Al menos me suben el hilo. 

La belleza y la fuerza de estas ideas radica en la descentralización: individuos o pequeños grupos espontáneos no infiltrables ni corruptibles que se ponen de acuerdo por su cuenta. Y se mudan. Y no por idealismo comedorítico, sino porque en última instancia es mejorar su calidad de vida. Los que leen un hilo como este y lo valoran positivamente es que ya están redpilleados de sobra por haber vivido en grandes urbes. La clave, es, como siempre, la posibilidad de ganarse el pan, ya sea por cuenta propia o ajena, en el lugar de reasentamiento.

Ya habrá ocasión de alianzas y coordinación una vez tengamos afianzados los suficientes municipios patriotas. Y sí, puesto que sale el tema, como forma de organización resulta inspiradora: Asociación de Municipios por la Independencia - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Sigerico (27 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Yo soy neoliberal besamonjas. La Coruña y Alicante son de todo menos idóneos: hordas de rojos, dependencia de recursos externos, secarral en el caso Alicantino, y el problema del galleguismo exaltado en Coruña.
> 
> Thomas Jefferson consideraba las grandes ciudades pestilenciales para la moral, la salud y la libertad. Veía venir lo del experimento del Universo 25.



Alicante es un secarral pero no toda la Provincia. El Tercio Norte ( la parte Valencianoparlante) es muy verde y en el Sur hay oaisis de verdor. Lo peor en los alrededor de mi ciudad natal, Alicante. Un puto desierto. Tambien un horror la zona de Elda-Petrel, Elche mas verde.

Mas que Rojos esto es territorio de PP y Ciudadanos. Hay muchos Pyme y Autonomo, bastante nacionalismo Español ( a nivel popular no institucional) y eso vacuna contra rojos. Al carecer de Autonomia , hay pocos funcionarios e inversion publica. Eso crea desafecto hacia la administracion.


Alicante es demasiado moderna, demasiado urbana , pocas raices, muchisimos extranjeros ( eso si muchos tambien de Europa), poca cultura . Es una especie de California cutre y castrada ( no interesa que suba mucho) . La densidad de poblacion es demasiado alta.

Ademas demasiado mercantilismo y consumismo. La cultura es muy superficial ( clinicas esteticas etc). El Globalismo es imperante aqui. Mi contacto con españoles es muy reducido. En Alicante se valora demasiado la imagen.

Lo mejor es la gente aqui es la de la Muntanya Alicantina ( Castalla, Alcoi, Jalon etc) y en interior de las Marinas ( Costa Norte). Es lo mas rural y tradicional y NO es un secarral. La mejor gente , pena este siendo contaminada por el NOM sobretodo atraves de Compromis ( que apenas tiene apoyo zonas centro y Sur).

No vale el area para crear una fortaleza anti-Nom. Para mi el Area ideal es Castilla-leon+ Galicia+ Asturias+Cantabria.

Eso si , Alicante/ Murcia ni es Andalucia ni Catalunya. Creo es la salida Natural de la España Castellana al Mediterraneo. La Zona Valencia/ Castellon tambien pero de otra forma.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2019)

Paleto tu vete a ordeñar cabras alas pedroñeras y a comer cardos y dejanosa la gente del primer mundo en paz. Queremos gente emprendedora patriota de derecha, no follacabras de la meseta nietos culturales de moros


----------



## Sigerico (27 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Veo más idealista e irreal ese ideal autárquico survivalista de "me compro un pueblo abandonado y ya puede el mundo irse a tomar por saco, porque tengo una valla que me protege". Aparte de un coste superior, innúmeras dificultades, vida incómoda y ser apto sólo para un 0'001% de la población, la valla no te va a proteger ni del gobierno, ni de los impuestos, ni de las hordas afrosimias, ni de la expropiación. El poder local de una mayoría de gente afín en un municipio da ciertas garantías, incluso en un caso de deriva totalitaria.
> 
> El precio de no participar en política es ser gobernado por mongolos.




Yo veo tambien mas realista irse a pequeñas poblaciones pero una cosa no quita la otra.
Un movimiento puede tener grados y unos reforzar a los otros.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Alicante es un secarral pero no toda la Provincia. El Tercio Norte ( la parte Valencianoparlante) es muy verde y en el Sur hay oaisis de verdor. Lo peor en los alrededor de mi ciudad natal, Alicante. Un puto desierto. Tambien un horror la zona de Elda-Petrel, Elche mas verde.
> 
> Mas que Rojos esto es territorio de PP y Ciudadanos. Hay muchos Pyme y Autonomo, bastente nacionalismo Español ( a nivel popular no institucional) y eso vacuna contra rojos.
> 
> ...



El Mr. Nini de los Mapitas se refiere obviamente a las capitales. Respecto a rojerío, en la Comunidad Valenciana tenemos a Ximo Puig, y tanto la diputación como la alcaldía no son seguras. Y el PP valenciano también es notoriamente castuzo.

¿Alcoy como ejemplo? Veamos, mayorías amplias de sociatas y mugremitas:

Resultados Electorales en Alcoy / Alcoi: Elecciones Generales 2019
Resultados Electorales en Alcoy/Alcoi: Elecciones Municipales 2019

Yo huiría como si de la peste se tratara.

Castalla tiene mejor pinta, y aún así las municipales preocupan:

Resultados Electorales en Castalla: Elecciones Generales 2019
Resultados Electorales en Castalla: Elecciones Municipales 2019


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> Yo veo tambien mas realista irse a pequeñas poblaciones pero una cosa no quita la otra.
> Un movimiento puede tener grados y unos reforzar a los otros.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Sigerico (27 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Paleto tu vete a ordeñar cabras alas pedroñeras y a comer cardos y dejanosa la gente del primer mundo en paz. Queremos gente emprendedora patriota de derecha, no follacabras de la meseta nietos culturales de moros



En el fondo con tu mentalidad estas aun en la Matrix del NOM.

Liberalismo y Progremarxismo son hijos de la masonada modernizante del Siglo XVIII y de su agenda de control total via Expansion del Estado y via Capitalismo.

Estatismo+Capitalismo+Urbanismo+Tecnologia y Cientifismo + materialismo. Liberales y Marxistas son la misma mierda. Mira a VOX y Podemas sentados y cobrando en el parlamento del R78. Todo un montaje con el que la Anglo- Usura nos controla. Estado, Dinero, Ingieneria Social, tecnologia ... todo el mismo Pack.

Tu solo rechazas algunos sintomas y efectos sin atreverte a ir las raices del mal.

El Urbanismo y la Modernidad tecnologica van unidas de la mano del progresismo que tanto detestas. Obviamente los muñecos progres son monigotes de las elites financieras y Estatistas ( Banqueros, Altos Funcionarios etc) , sus abuelos comunistas arrasaron el mundo rural en la Union Sovietica a sangre y fuego e impusieron la urbanizacion y la industrializacion forzosa . La gran Banca AngloUsurera los financio.

Respecto a tus insultos a la Mancha, recordarte de donde viene el 80% de la Poblacion de Elda.

No eres consecuente, el sistema ha proscrito a un chico inteligente como tu a la nada y en el fondo lo sigues apoyando. Solo piensas con un liberalismo te iria mejor. Sin duda te iria mejor materialmente.

? Pero se trata solo de eso de tener algo mas ? Las posesiones es la zanaoria del sistema para atraparte. Te crees jodido pero si tuvieras una empresa estarias peor.

Muchos de mis amigos y clientes son empresarios de exito en Alicante, Elche , Orihuela etc

? Sabes que vida interior tienen? ¿ sabes que libertad tienen? Muchos no han tenido ni tiempo de tener hijos. Uno de ellos empezo de la nada, ahora 77 empleados y 15 pisos en Alicante. Le pregunto ? Por que no lo dejas ? Respuesta: "No sabria que hacer . . ." En su adiccion al trabajo y el dinero es mas esclavo que tu. De tanto esforzarse ya no sabe hacer otra cosa, trabajar y consumir . El Rey Midas, todo lo que toca se convierte en ORO pero no puede saborear el PAN de la vida. Y ademas ¿ cuanto paga de impuestos ? Y por lo tanto ¿ Con cuanto esta contribuyendo a sostener a este regimen criminal?

Ademas mucho piso , mucho Porche pero no tienen una esposa de verdad o tranquilidad o sabiduria ....... .

Olvidate de hacer pasta, si lo consigues el precio ha pagar es demasiado alto. Hay que tratar de ganarse la vida pero no perder el alma por 30 ¿ monedas de Oro? Hoy ni eso , hoy por humo contable en los discos duros de la banca. Llegaste tarde, ahora lo quieren concentrar todo arriba , la era del capitalismo popular llego a su fin expandido el materialismo por todo el cuerpo social ya no es necesario.

Hoy no hay solucion dentro del sistema, lo mejor es retirarse de sus nucleos interior y exteriormente. Vida mas sencilla y romper con sus esquemas mentales.


----------



## eL PERRO (27 Ago 2019)

Puto paleto, tu inventate las putas tontadas que te de la gana. Insisto, si te quieres ir a las pedroñeras a comer cardos pinchosos y a follarte una cabra despues de ordeñarla, hazlo tu, pero no jodas los planes ambiciosos que tenemos los demas, de tener ciudades prosperas que concentren a la gente de derecha y hacer BASTIONES, como lo son Munich y Baviera, con gobiernos de derecha desde hace 70 años


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Mmmmmm...

Veamos: Múnich (1'4M hab) y Baviera (12M, con una densidad de población inferior a la de Cataluña, 183 hab/Km2):












Y ahora Elda y Alicante, secarral con 334 hab/km2:


----------



## Espartano27 (27 Ago 2019)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ago 2019)

Espartano27 dijo:


>



Preciosa Noja, como Isla y la playa y marismas del Joyel que salen en la afoto. Ahí fui unos cuántos años de veraneo. A Noja propiamente dicha, no al cámping de la foto, claro. Sobre todo recuerdo con agrado la Playa del Ris, y la Isla de San Pedruco. Era espectacular ver a los viejos del Hotel Las Dunas a través de la cristalera, comiendo como si no hubiera mañana.

Un poco más allá de la foto que pones está el complejo que parece un ziggurat, también me llamó siempre muchísimo la atención....

Cantabria sería ideal como reducto nacional, pero le pasa lo mismo que a Asturias: progres, en forma del partido del Revilla.

Y son MUCHOS: 

Resultados Electorales en Cantabria: Elecciones Generales 2019
Resultados Electorales en Cantabria: Elecciones Autonómicas 2019
Resultados Electorales en Cantabria: Elecciones Municipales 2019

Habría que mudarse en masa para que hubiera esperanza en Asturias y Cantabria como reducto nacional.


----------



## estrujillo (27 Ago 2019)

No conocia este hilo. Up.


----------



## The Honker (27 Ago 2019)

Jaisenberg dijo:


> Vamos a ver panda de GILIPOLLAS, si es que sois idiotas hasta almorzar y luego todo el dia...
> 
> Nadie, joder, NADIE quiere irse a vivir a putas aldeuchas decrepitas de mierda. Asi que dejar de haceros vuestras putas gayolas de tarados antisociales de montaros vuestra puta comuna torerita en turruncun, porque no cuela. Eso es un puto fracaso.
> 
> ...



Murcia y Cartagena están llenas de moronegros, sobretodo Cartagena, que tiene unos cuantos barrios que parecen Marruecos, y también bastantes gitanos.


----------



## The Honker (27 Ago 2019)

Sigerico dijo:


> En el fondo con tu mentalidad estas aun en la Matrix del NOM.
> 
> Liberalismo y Progremarxismo son hijos de la masonada modernizante del Siglo XVIII y de su agenda de control total via Expansion del Estado y via Capitalismo.
> 
> ...



Se puede defender el Estatismo y el progreso científico-técnico y a la vez la moral tradicional. Es lo que hizo el fascismo, el nacionalsocialismo, la falange, Franco (aunque tras la derrota en 1945 no tuvo más remedio que ceder), el problema es que perdieron la guerra y solo quedaron los liberales y los marxistas.

El Estatismo es un avance de la civilización, al igual que la ciencia y la industrialización, llevamos buscando mejorar desde que inventamos el dominio del fuego, no tiene sentido rechazar el progreso ahora y volver a la aldea a pastar cabras, eso no quita que no deba haber una retirada puntual, pero como medio, no como fin.

El todo tiempo pasado fue mejor es más viejo que el mear y ya existía en la Antigua Grecia, suele aparecer en épocas de decadencia pero no deja de ser falso.

Si hubiéramos sido siempre tradicionalistas seguiríamos en las cavernas cazando con piedras afiladas.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ago 2019)

Yo pienso ya en clave 2030.

tiene mas que ver un abertzale tradicional que no tiene valor a expresar en público lo que opina con de la moronegrada, con un falangista de campo al que le guste la caza, que cualquier forero lonchafinista con uno de vox amante de los millonetis venezolanos,

Veo fachas de 55 del brazo de dominicanas con hios de 25-30 años, que los tuvieron a los 15.

Tenemos que apretar los dientes y ser más abiertos..yo vivo en zonas hiper-rurales y hay gente que vota a vox que son autentica gentuza que mataría a su tío por heredar 1 hectárea de campo.

Hay que empezar a generar un perfil psicológico y comportamental de la personas antesa que tolllos colectivos, lo colectivo sin personas de calidad no va a ningún sitio.

Un abertzale de Leitza casi monolingüers es más de los nuestros que un pijín que babea por cubanas y vive en Alcalá de Henares.


----------



## Sigerico (28 Ago 2019)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Yo pienso ya en clave 2030.
> 
> tiene mas que ver un abertzale tradicional que no tiene valor a expresar en público lo que opina con de la moronegrada, con un falangista de campo al que le guste la caza, que cualquier forero lonchafinista con uno de vox amante de los millonetis venezolanos,
> 
> ...




Exactamente. Para eso hay que ir a las raices de todo para entender que pasa.

Las raices son el Siglo XVIII cuando la Anglo- Usura lanza su proyecto de control total a nivel mundial atraves de sus agentes masones.

Para eso se necesitaba expandir el Estado y eso solo se podia hacer derrumbando el anterior sistema y promoviendo el crecimiemiento del estado, una primera fase apartir 1789 y una segunda apartir 1918. Un Estado grande pero con cabeza debil dominada tras el telon por ellos. Sin los Modernos estados no nos podrian controlar.


Se necesitaba tambien , desarrollar el capitalismo y para eso se lanza la revolucion industrial que consiste en usar un saber fisico-Natural sin mas consideraciones que la expansion econimica y del poder de las elites. Si muchas veces estas tecnologias entran en colision con la libertad, la salud , la felicidad o la armonia cosmica es lo de menos.... tambien generalizan el dinero -Fiat y la moderna banca como herramienta de control.

Por ultimo, se hacia necesario destruir el orden tradicional de valores y para eso se lanzaron sucesivamente el liberalismo, el positivismo , el Marxismo , el actual Marxismo Cultural y la Globalizacion. Demoler lo que hace fuerte al hombre. La Familia, El Honor, la vida Heroica, la Austeridad, los lazos de sangre y amistad, el sentido de comunidad, el sentimiento de pertenencia a una tierra, la Belleza, la comunion con la naturaleza, las crencias en el mas alla , en lo sobrenatural y en Dios. El Amor , hoy ya ni nos dejan amar a nuestras mujeres ....... eso es la gota que colma el vaso. La perdida de la Mujer, y con ella del Amor , el calor del hogar y la Belleza.

Obviamente un proceso muy complejo para exponerlo aqui. Recomendaria leer " Los Mitos de la Modernidad" de M. Lozano y otros libros. Tambien Democracia y el Triunfo del Estado de Felix Rodrigo Mora.
Tambien literatura sobre las crencias del pasado.


Y que es VOX ?? Si no mas de lo mismo, si de declaran liberales y Pro OTAN y Pro EEUU. Vox es basura del sistema como Podemas. Todo es la misma mierda. Desengañaros.


Obviamente no se trata de volver literalmente al mundo pre industrial pre masonico en su literalidad o formas pero si en inspiracion de sus principios profundos recrear un nuevo orden que podriamos llamar NEO-TRADICIONAL.

En pequeñas comunidades se puede buscar
Una vida alternativa lejos del control estatal.
Y este estado el R78 , es NOM 100% y ni soñeis con cambiarlo. Solo cabe huir tras la derrota a una nueva " Asturias" y desde alli comenzas una nueva " Reconquista". El NOM ha conquistado España y controla el Estado, solo cabe la salvacion de algunos individuos valiosos , germen del futuro.


----------



## eL PERRO (28 Ago 2019)

Camarón Mantis dijo:


> Murcia y Cartagena están llenas de moronegros, sobretodo Cartagena, que tiene unos cuantos barrios que parecen Marruecos, y también bastantes gitanos.



Pues como todo el puto pais. Por eso hace falta una concentracion de gente patriota, para echarlos


----------



## Aspass (28 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Veo más idealista e irreal ese ideal autárquico survivalista de "me compro un pueblo abandonado y ya puede el mundo irse a tomar por saco, porque tengo una valla que me protege". Aparte de un coste superior, innúmeras dificultades, vida incómoda y ser apto sólo para un 0'001% de la población, la valla no te va a proteger ni del gobierno, ni de los impuestos, ni de las hordas afrosimias, ni de la expropiación. El poder local de una mayoría de gente afín en un municipio da ciertas garantías, incluso en un caso de deriva totalitaria.
> 
> El precio de no participar en política es ser gobernado por mongolos.



Obviamente ambas ideas son bastante idealistas. 
El problema que le veo a lo que planteas es que por mucho que el gobernador local esté de tu parte no vas a poder evitar que el gobierno central y/o autonómico cambie alguna ley y se carguen el proyecto.
Si de repente a algún político le da por hacer una ley que va en contra de lo que pasa en tu pueblo patriótico poco vas a poder hacer.
Yo planteo compra de pueblo entre muchos porque de momento la propiedad privada se respeta y dudo mucho que los políticos cambien eso (por su propio beneficio básicamente) si todo el pueblo es una propiedad privada tienes más opciones de ppder, por ejemplo, no admitir a nadie que no sea propietario véase menas
Y no es tan caro, hay pueblo enteros, grandes y con algo de infraestructura por menos de lo que imaginas. Entre varias familias sale más barato que un piso.


----------



## xavik (28 Ago 2019)

El problema de todo esto es que cuando la zona empiza a destacar, empieza a llegar inmigración de otras zonas más socialistas y siguen votando socialista. Es lo que está pasando en Texas con la inmigración de California.

Si no hay una manera de impedir eso no servirá de nada.


----------



## tv eye (28 Ago 2019)

xavik dijo:


> El problema de todo esto es que cuando la zona empiza a destacar, empieza a llegar inmigración de otras zonas más socialistas y siguen votando socialista. Es lo que está pasando en Texas con la inmigración de California.
> 
> Si no hay una manera de impedir eso no servirá de nada.



Eso es muy fácil. Hay que dejarles claro que NO son bienvenidos. Será por formas y medios para publicitarlo hoy en día..... Porque entiendo que los asentamientos tendrán internete no? O la idea es vivir a lo Amish?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2019)

Aspass dijo:


> Obviamente ambas ideas son bastante idealistas.
> El problema que le veo a lo que planteas es que por mucho que el gobernador local esté de tu parte no vas a poder evitar que el gobierno central y/o autonómico cambie alguna ley y se carguen el proyecto.
> Si de repente a algún político le da por hacer una ley que va en contra de lo que pasa en tu pueblo patriótico poco vas a poder hacer.
> Yo planteo compra de pueblo entre muchos porque de momento la propiedad privada se respeta y dudo mucho que los políticos cambien eso (por su propio beneficio básicamente) si todo el pueblo es una propiedad privada tienes más opciones de ppder, por ejemplo, no admitir a nadie que no sea propietario véase menas
> Y no es tan caro, hay pueblo enteros, grandes y con algo de infraestructura por menos de lo que imaginas. Entre varias familias sale más barato que un piso.



No tengo nada en contra de pueblos privados, pero el poder municipal y la capacidad de resistencia local son mayores de lo que se sospecha.

Por eso lo que quieren y han conseguido los abertzotas y los catalanazis es controlar municipios.

Y a partir de ahí la política autonómica y nacional.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2019)

tv eye dijo:


> Eso es muy fácil. Hay que dejarles claro que NO son bienvenidos. Será por formas y medios para publicitarlo hoy en día..... Porque entiendo que los asentamientos tendrán internete no? O la idea es vivir a lo Amish?



Declaras tu pueblo libre de moromenas y enseguida sales en el Telediarreo.


----------



## Leucemia mental (28 Ago 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador. Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya. Sin cajas de resistencia, planificación o cosas poco de fiar, por la facilidad para infiltrarse y corromper una organización semejante. Es simple y llanamente obrar en conseucencia: te mudas y listo. Si puedes convences a los que tengan ideas afines de que sigan el ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Ya, ¿cuántos niños blancos has tenido hasta ahora?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2019)

Leucemia mental dijo:


> Ya, ¿cuántos niños blancos has tenido hasta ahora?



Más que tú seguro. 

Se os ve muy desesperados a los CMs.


----------



## estrujillo (4 Sep 2019)

Los únicos 5 municipios de Vox, donde puede empezar la segunda reconquista:

Vox obtiene mayoría absoluta en cinco municipios


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> sin poblema, lo mismo a alguien se le ocurre algo razonable, a tí parece no darte pa más



¿Qué se siente al ser hijo de moronegro y cabra? Debe ser todo un drama animal el tuyo.


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Sep 2019)

tranqui, suk... tú sigue con tu hilo fricada en maruja.info

el hilo serio lo tenemos en COES

divertíos, mangurrianes!!!

(bern abandona el jilo para no darle más visitas al tontaina este)



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Qué se siente al ser hijo de moronegro y cabra? Debe ser todo un drama animal el tuyo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Sep 2019)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tranqui, suk... tú sigue con tu hilo fricada en maruja.info
> 
> el hilo serio lo tenemos en COES
> 
> ...



De nada, hijo de moronegro y cabra. Disfruta de la sodomía con tus hermanos marrónidos. 

Y gracias por demostrar que la idea pone muy nerviosa a la disidencia controlada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Sep 2019)

ARRIBA la REPOBLACIÓN PATRIÓTICA.


----------



## Esflinter (24 Sep 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ARRIBA la REPOBLACIÓN PATRIÓTICA.



Menudo gañan de barriada lumpen, los mas patriotajjjsss


----------



## osobuco (24 Sep 2019)

La frikirepoblación patriota al cabo de 2 semanas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Sep 2019)

Veo a los rojos muy escocidos...


----------



## 917 (24 Sep 2019)

¿Aún vive esta frikada?.

Lo que no se vea en Burbuja, no se ve en parte alguna.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Sep 2019)

917 dijo:


> ¿Aún vive esta frikada?.
> 
> Lo que no se vea en Burbuja, no se ve en parte alguna.



¿Eso es que todavía no has empezado la repoblación patriótica?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Sep 2019)

Terrible destino ser tragado por el sumidero matritense: Madrid se traga toda España: la 'megaurbe' crece ya a costa de las provincias más ricas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Sep 2019)

Este hilo es el perfecto detector de endófobos anti-España.

No dicen ni mú cuando hubo una red de municipios independentistas, pero sale algo así y saltan como un resorte... jojojo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Sep 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Este hilo es el perfecto detector de endófobos anti-España.
> 
> No dicen ni mú cuando hubo una red de municipios independentistas, pero sale algo así y saltan como un resorte... jojojo.



Los rojos están muy nerviosos, como las calentólogos, los negreros y las feminazis. 

Estamos en un punto de inflexión en el que sus desmanes son tan evidentes que todo se les puede derrumbar antes de que consigan llevar a cabo sus planes liberticididas.

De ahí el redoblar la propaganda. Pero es que ya es contraproducente.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Oct 2019)

No sé qué se les pasa por la cabeza a los que no huyen de las urbes cagalanas al borde de la guerra civil, y con las hordas marrónidas listas para sumarse a la fiesta...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Oct 2019)

Y la cosa va a peor en Cagaluña, triste para los que no huyan a tiempo...

Urgente: - La olla que lleva años a presión ha estallado. Tengo miedo de lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Nov 2019)

Reproduzco un interesante testimonio repoblador, a falta de asegurar el reemplazo generacional:



koukol dijo:


> Te escribo desde una pedanía de 40 habitantes permanentes, bien situada, en meseta norte pero a pocos minutos de el escorial una vez entras a la autovía.Te explico el porqué... bueno, pues porque tengo un casoplón que me ha costado 4 perras chicas, con jardín y en buen entorno. Calidad del sueño y del descanso, no se escucha nada más que silencio puro y duro. Tener la chimenea francesa encendida en el salón mientras ves la lluvia o la nieve por la ventana saboreando un café caliente, es una sensación indescriptible. Soy soltero, no tengo hijos ni pareja actualmente. El pan y las magdalenas me las traen a casa a diario, a la carnicería llamo por teléfono, les hago pedido para todo el mes y lo mismo. Pescado también me lo sirven si quiero. Fruta la compro en San Rafael. Si quiero me voy a Segovia a comprar, que me pilla a tiro de piedra, si quiero juerga (Putas) me bajo a Madrid, que me pilla muy bien también. Soy autónomo en el sector TIC. Pago un IBI de risa, el agua potable lo mismo, las basuras lo mismo... En verano se goza más, por el tema de la bici, la piscinilla, el río, la sierra, pero bueno, te acostumbras también a la soledad del invierno. Los oriundos, campechanos y solidarios a tope, al menos conmigo. Anda que no me dan productos de sus huertas en verano, carretillos enteros de todo tipo de hortalizas.





koukol dijo:


> Bueno, vengo de la zona de La Rioja. Tenía que buscar una ubicación cercana a la D.O Ribera del Duero y cerquita de Madrid, para mantener cierto equilibrio y prosperidad en el área de los negocios. La zona estaba definida, cara norte de Guadarrama, pero tenía que buscar la casa ideal, y pateando mucho, hablé con una lugareña que me dijo que una casa estaba en venta y ella me puso en contacto con los anteriores propietarios. Bien, casa de 3 alturas de piedra con buhardilla, jardín y piscinilla. Obviamente tuve que meter dinero en hacerla unos arreglos, parquet, pladur, pintura y un grupo calefactor a gasoil. La depuradora de la piscina también ponerla nueva por que se había inundado el cuartucho enterrado.
> 
> Ya sabes que la voz corre rápido en los pueblos... "que un chavaluco ha comprado la casa el herrero"... bien, pues el día que firmé la compra en notaría, me presente allí con mi coche y mis pertenencias y con la furgo de la empresa que me traía los muebles. Tienen un pequeño bar que abre los meses buenos del año, y allí enseguida se acercan a ti a preguntarte, te invitan, te saludan y se ofrecen para si les necesitas para cualquier cosa. Es fácil socializar, un día pagas tu la ronda de cafés y otro día la paga el señor fructuoso o el señor emiliano. Si que curiosean un poco, te preguntan a que te dedicas, como has llegado allí, por que ellos no entienden conceptos como el teletrabajo ni las conexiones teamviewer. Pero todo muy normal y sin ser retorcidos. Hay que tratarles con el mismo respeto que se trata a un urbanita, ni mas ni menos. Nada de ir de sobrado creyendo que son estúpidos pueblerinos, pues son pueblerinos pero no estúpidos, saben mucho de lo suyo. Menores de 40 palos somos tres, pero hay bastante juventud en otros pueblos cercanos que son más grandes. No he escuchado a nadie hablar mal o visillear sobre algún vecino. Existe en clima de paz social bastante agradable.


----------



## jorobachov (9 Nov 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Reproduzco un interesante testimonio repoblador, a falta de asegurar el reemplazo generacional:



Si me presentas una mujer que no sea progre y que no vea machismo hasta en la sopa, a lo mejor hasta todavía puedo dejar descendientes...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Nov 2019)

Bobierno Chapedro-Chepablo, buen momento para huir MASIVAMENTE de las grandes urbes antes que suelten a sus bestias...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Dic 2019)

*ARRIBA la REPOBLACIÓN PATRIÓTICA. *


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Dic 2019)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Pues no se si vuestros papis estarán dispuestos a desplazarse para darle el capricho al nini y que luego se pase el día reconquistando Esssspañaaa desde internet encerradisimos en su cuarto.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 125703
> o



Hay que averiguar donde vive este comunista para ir a abrirle la cabeza como dios manda.


----------



## Tomate-chan (10 Dic 2019)

Para hacer algo como se propone en este hilo hace falta una organizacion mas seria y masiva, reuniones reales entre gente real, solo por internet no sirve. Seria un buen proyecto para reflotar el Hogar Social, que actualmente esta bastante derroido por el auge de Vox.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Dic 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Para hacer algo como se propone en este hilo hace falta una organizacion mas seria y masiva, reuniones reales entre gente real, solo por internet no sirve. Seria un buen proyecto para reflotar el Hogar Social, que actualmente esta bastante derroido por el auge de Vox.



Pues ya sabes, escoge municipio y ponte a ello. 

La belleza de la idea radica precisamente en que la incitiativa de un individuo o grupo pequeño no se puede infiltrar, dinmaita o prohibir como una organización a gran escala. Muchos pocos son lo eficiente.


----------



## Tomate-chan (11 Dic 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues ya sabes, escoge municipio y ponte a ello.
> 
> La belleza de la idea radica precisamente en que la incitiativa de un individuo o grupo pequeño no se puede infiltrar, dinmaita o prohibir como una organización a gran escala. Muchos pocos son lo eficiente.



Vamos, que no te has enterado de lo que he dicho.


----------



## Columbiner (11 Dic 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Para hacer algo como se propone en este hilo hace falta una organizacion mas seria y masiva, reuniones reales entre gente real, solo por internet no sirve. Seria un buen proyecto para reflotar el Hogar Social, que actualmente esta bastante derroido por el auge de Vox.



Pero para hacer eso que dices tendrías que dejar de abrir hilos antivéganos en los que te ríes de gente más saludable que tú mientras te atiborras de Doritos tras la pantalla del ordenador.


----------



## Ibar (11 Dic 2019)

Pero a ver, ¿Aquí cuántas personas estarían dispuestas a dejarlo todo en su lugar de origen para irse a vivir a un municipio donde tendría que empezar de cero (buscar trabajo, piso, etc)?


----------



## sistudey (14 Dic 2019)

Columbiner dijo:


> Pero para hacer eso que dices tendrías que dejar de abrir hilos antivéganos en los que te ríes de gente más saludable que tú mientras te atiborras de Doritos tras la pantalla del ordenador.



Si tan bueno es el veganismo, practiquenlo y no hagan apología del mismo. Lo que críticas es justamente lo que hacéis vosotros, insultar, creer en vuestra superioridad moral y pedir prohibiciones.

Por no hablar de que el veganismo es creado por una élite mundialista que poco o nada les importa los derechos de nadie ni de nada, solo buscan mayores impuestos y que los demás no compitan por el consumo de lo que consideran sus recursos naturales. Sois los subnormales útiles. Os mean y os dicen que llueve.


----------



## God Hand (14 Dic 2019)

En lo que a repoblación se refiere lo prioritario sería enviar miles de familias a cuarteles de la GC y el ejército asentadas en Cataluña, pagarles con dinero del ejército para que tengan hijos y que éstos terminen votando a partidos patriotas (Ciudadanos los que salgan más rojillos y el resto a VOX). Con eso y financiando partidos islámicos en Cataluña (bajo cuerda todo) se contrarrestaría el voto independentista pantumaker.


----------



## Columbiner (14 Dic 2019)

sistudey dijo:


> Si tan bueno es el veganismo, practiquenlo



Ya soy végana, imbécil.


----------



## sistudey (14 Dic 2019)

Columbiner dijo:


> Ya soy végana, imbécil.



Has contestado a lo que ya daba por hecho dada tu subnormalidad supina, pero con la intención de manipular has mutilado mi mensaje en su componente principal.


----------



## Apuleyo (20 Dic 2019)

Ibar dijo:


> Pero a ver, ¿Aquí cuántas personas estarían dispuestas a dejarlo todo en su lugar de origen para irse a vivir a un municipio donde tendría que empezar de cero (buscar trabajo, piso, etc)?



YO


----------



## Europeo Despierto (20 Dic 2019)

Vosotros sois capaces de crear un municipio patriota y votar como idiotas al PP, igual a Vox como si fuerais los malotes del pueblo. Si se monta una red de municipios habria que pobrar con algo completamente nuevo. 

Que proponeis?


----------



## Mig29 (20 Dic 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Vosotros sois capaces de crear un municipio patriota y votar como idiotas al PP, igual a Vox como si fuerais los malotes del pueblo. Si se monta una red de municipios habria que pobrar con algo completamente nuevo.
> 
> Que proponeis?



Montar un municipio patriota, un concejo municipal orgánico formado por lideres sectoriales y cada uno de ellos se encargue de organizar su área(para la que tienen preparación y control, por ejemplo, el medico y el farmacéutico, atención sanitaria, el guardia civil de seguridad vial, protección civil y orden publico etc). Las acciones que requieran varias disciplinas, consensuarlas en el concejo municipal entre los distintos lideres sectoriales.


----------



## Ibar (20 Dic 2019)

Apuleyo dijo:


> YO



¿Sólo 1? Ya decía yo...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Dic 2019)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Sólo 1? Ya decía yo...



Sólo uno que tenga ganas de alimentar al ganado progre faltón.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Dic 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Vosotros sois capaces de crear un municipio patriota y votar como idiotas al PP, igual a Vox como si fuerais los malotes del pueblo. Si se monta una red de municipios habria que pobrar con algo completamente nuevo.
> 
> Que proponeis?



La propuesta está muy clara en el mensaje inicial. Respecto a votar Vox o PP, te recuerdo que a nivel local la política es más de personas que de siglas. Y en todo caso, los partidos con plataformas que pueden resultar útiles o no y rechazables dependiendo de su deriva. Por eso lo habitrual es empezar en un partido organizado y luego ir a agrupación y candidatura municipal independiente.


----------



## Yndvurain (20 Dic 2019)

element dijo:


> Castilla la Vieja y sus pueblos son la esperanza. Esa es tierra dura y valiente.
> 
> No temais, los bobos cosmopolitas caeran por sus contradicciones.
> 
> Vosotros dejad los doritos, el porno y los videojuegos. Formad vuestras familias, huid a los pueblos y haced politica local.



Buena idea pero habría que renunciar a muchas comodidades, e invertir para llevar servicios esenciales en esos pueblos, como agua corriente, depuradora y tratamiento de basuras. Y lo más difícil encontrar curro.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Dic 2019)

Roland de Gilead dijo:


> Buena idea pero habría que renunciar a muchas comodidades, e invertir para llevar servicios esenciales en esos pueblos, como* agua corriente, depuradora y tratamiento de basuras*. Y lo más difícil encontrar curro.



Lo del curro está claro que, salvo ciudades y pueblos grandes, en la Castilla profunda habría que emprender. Pero agua y recogida de basuras hay en todas partes.


----------



## Yndvurain (20 Dic 2019)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Lo del curro está claro que, salvo ciudades y pueblos grandes, en la Castilla profunda habría que emprender. Pero agua y recogida de basuras hay en todas partes.



Los pueblos esos abandonados que se venden por ahí no tienen nada de eso.

Si te refieres a mudarte a un pueblito urbanizado con servicios es otra cosa. Tendrás que emprender y si vas solo te van a comer los locales. En esos pueblos hay mucha envidia y mezquindad, sobre todo con el de fuera. Habría que ir un grupo de personas y poner pasta entre todos, montar negocios o alguno grande tipo cooperativa, que te permita dar trabajo a locales también.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Dic 2019)

Roland de Gilead dijo:


> Los pueblos esos abandonados que se venden por ahí no tienen nada de eso.
> 
> Si te refieres a mudarte a un pueblito urbanizado con servicios es otra cosa. Tendrás que emprender y si vas sólo te van a comer los locales. En esos pueblos hay mucha envidia y mezquindad, sobre todo con el de fuera. Habría que ir un grupo de personas y poner pasta entre todos, montar negocios o alguno grande tipo cooperativa, que te permita dar trabajo a locales también.



Recuperar pueblo abandonado sí que es algo inviable a menos que sea uno millonario. Y legalmente difícil.

No son lo mismo aldeas de 50 personas que pueblos de 2, 5 mil ó 10 mil.


----------



## element (20 Dic 2019)

Roland de Gilead dijo:


> Buena idea pero habría que renunciar a muchas comodidades, e invertir para llevar servicios esenciales en esos pueblos, como agua corriente, depuradora y tratamiento de basuras. Y lo más difícil encontrar curro.



yo me refiero a pueblos como Bea en Teruel, Montuerga en Soria o Cantalojas en Guadalajara... irse a una aldea abandonada, sin suministros ni accesos con coche es un poco irreal. Imprescindible es conexión a internet (aunque igual tenga que ser satelital).

Por ejemplo mi trabajo es 90% internet y para el resto tendría que ir una o dos veces por semana a alguna capital de comarca como Burgo de Osma, Sigüenza o Calamocha.

Dedicarse 100% al agro para un urbanita tampoco lo veo realista. Aunque sí podría tenerse algo de ganado y de huerto para consumo propio e intercambio local. Pero la base tendría que ser otra profesión.


----------



## Yndvurain (20 Dic 2019)

element dijo:


> yo me refiero a pueblos como Bea en Teruel, Montuerga en Soria o Cantalojas en Guadalajara... irse a una aldea abandonada, sin suministros ni accesos con coche es un poco irreal. Imprescindible es conexión a internet (aunque igual tenga que ser satelital).
> 
> Por ejemplo mi trabajo es 90% internet y para el resto tendría que ir una o dos veces por semana a alguna capital de comarca como Burgo de Osma, Sigüenza o Calamocha.
> 
> Dedicarse 100% al agro para un urbanita tampoco lo veo realista. Aunque sí podría tenerse algo de ganado y de huerto para consumo propio e intercambio local. Pero la base tendría que ser otra profesión.



Tú al trabajar desde casa te lo puedes permitir ya mismo. No todo el mundo puede.


----------



## Apuleyo (21 Dic 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Vosotros sois capaces de crear un municipio patriota y votar como idiotas al PP, igual a Vox como si fuerais los malotes del pueblo. Si se monta una red de municipios habria que pobrar con algo completamente nuevo.
> 
> Que proponeis?



Por supuesto que no tendría cabida ni Vox ni mucho menos el Partido Podrido. De hecho, en ese nuevo municipio sólo habría un partido, pues supuestamente hemos ido allí solo gente afín. Con crear una agrupación disimulada (para no hacer saltar las alarmas) de partidos municipales con un programa único y común sería suficiente.


----------



## Apuleyo (21 Dic 2019)

Ibar dijo:


> ¿Sólo 1? Ya decía yo...



Dudo que sea yo el único...


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (21 Dic 2019)

Columbiner dijo:


> Pero para hacer eso que dices tendrías que dejar de abrir hilos antivéganos en los que te ríes de gente más saludable que tú mientras te atiborras de Doritos tras la pantalla del ordenador.



>veganismo
>salud

Elige uno.


----------



## Apuleyo (21 Dic 2019)

element dijo:


> yo me refiero a pueblos como Bea en Teruel, Montuerga en Soria o Cantalojas en Guadalajara... irse a una aldea abandonada, sin suministros ni accesos con coche es un poco irreal. Imprescindible es conexión a internet (aunque igual tenga que ser satelital).
> 
> Por ejemplo mi trabajo es 90% internet y para el resto tendría que ir una o dos veces por semana a alguna capital de comarca como Burgo de Osma, Sigüenza o Calamocha.
> 
> Dedicarse 100% al agro para un urbanita tampoco lo veo realista. Aunque sí podría tenerse algo de ganado y de huerto para consumo propio e intercambio local. Pero la base tendría que ser otra profesión.



Lo fundamental por ahora sería crear una página web con sus respectivos perfiles en redes sociales para ir dando a conocer el proyecto más allá de este foro. Lo segundo, una caja de resistencia para los primeros repobladores, que creo que podría bastar con 10 parejas para afianzar la primera alcaldía con mayoría absoluta. Una vez hechos con los presupuestos del municipio y voz en la diputación, todo lo demás sería volar para extrapolar ese modelo en los pueblos limítrofes.

Me ha llamado la atención que el único municipio de toda la cordillera cantábrica donde ha ganado vox, y la derecha por mucha mayoría, es Sena de Luna en la provincia de León. Tiene una población de unos 385 habitantes y consta de varios nucleos y embalse. La AP-66 pasa por el municipio que está a mitad de camino entre Oviedo y León (50 min. aprox. de cada una). Tuvo un presupuesto de 385,000 euros en 2016. 

No sería mal sitio por el que empezar, pues la imagen icónica que aportaría ese reducto en la Cordillera Cantábrica sería muy potente, vistos los episodios históricos semejantes en esa zona. 

Hay que aprovecharse de este puto sistema carcomiéndolo poco a poco y sin descanso desde dentro, como han hecho los comunistas y los socialistas en algunos pueblos, y los separatistas en toda Cataluña y País Vasco. No vamos a ser los únicos gilipollas que no se aprovechen de que este asqueroso régimen corrupto permita la socavación de sus cimientos mediante movimientos demográficos y legislando a espaldas de la mayoría y del sentido común. Si aquí se puede imponer porque sí, imponemos nosotros. Si aquí se puede expropiar porque sí, expropiamos nosotros. Si aquí se puede usar el dinero público para lo que les salga de los cojones, lo usamos nosotros. 

Y no nos equivoquemos, el fin sí justifica los medios cuando tu puta supervivencia y tus valores están en juego.


----------



## Apuleyo (21 Dic 2019)

Apuleyo dijo:


> Lo fundamental por ahora sería crear una página web con sus respectivos perfiles en redes sociales para ir dando a conocer el proyecto más allá de este foro. Lo segundo, una caja de resistencia para los primeros repobladores, que creo que podría bastar con 10 parejas para afianzar la primera alcaldía con mayoría absoluta. Una vez hechos con los presupuestos del municipio y voz en la diputación, todo lo demás sería volar para extrapolar ese modelo en los pueblos limítrofes.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención que el único municipio de toda la cordillera cantábrica donde ha ganado vox, y la derecha por mucha mayoría, es Sena de Luna en la provincia de León. Tiene una población de unos 385 habitantes y consta de varios nucleos y embalse. La AP-66 pasa por el municipio que está a mitad de camino entre Oviedo y León (50 min. aprox. de cada una). Tuvo un presupuesto de 385,000 euros en 2016.
> 
> ...



Y se me olvidaba... una vez obtenida la primera alcaldía, se hace una partida en los presupuestos para la promoción de nuevos repobladores y la natalidad de estos, y que cumplan estrictamente con nuestros requisitos, los cuales habremos hecho anteriormente ad hoc por nuestros santos cojones mediante ordenanzas y demás. Los repobladores, una vez establecidos económicamente en el territorio, deberían a su vez contribuir a la caja común del proyecto para así avanzar al doble de velocidad.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (22 Dic 2019)

Apuleyo dijo:


> Por supuesto que no tendría cabida ni Vox ni mucho menos el Partido Podrido. De hecho, en ese nuevo municipio sólo habría un partido, pues supuestamente hemos ido allí solo gente afín. Con crear una agrupación disimulada (para no hacer saltar las alarmas) de partidos municipales con un programa único y común sería suficiente.



Bueno, me quedo mas tranquilo. Que lei por ahi que no habia que meter "extremistas" o algo por el estilo.

El problema siempre es el mismo, los hombres tenemos las ideas claras y pensamos mas o menos lo mismo, pero alguien cree sinceramente que hay mujeres patriotas de alt-right? las mujeres son todas iguales, son ellas las que nos han metido lo pogre.

Mira los patrones de voto de las mujeres:

El efecto de la entrada del voto femenino: Suecia (1919), EEUU (1920), Suiza (1971) y España (1978)



> _Pobres o ricas, casadas o solteras, jóvenes o adultas, con hijos o sin ellos, las mujeres presentan de forma sistemática niveles de conocimiento político inferiores a los hombres – eldiario.es – febrero de 2013_


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Dic 2019)

Apuleyo dijo:


> Lo fundamental por ahora sería crear una página web con sus respectivos perfiles en redes sociales para ir dando a conocer el proyecto más allá de este foro. Lo segundo, una caja de resistencia para los primeros repobladores, que creo que podría bastar con 10 parejas para afianzar la primera alcaldía con mayoría absoluta. Una vez hechos con los presupuestos del municipio y voz en la diputación, todo lo demás sería volar para extrapolar ese modelo en los pueblos limítrofes.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención que el único municipio de toda la cordillera cantábrica donde ha ganado vox, y la derecha por mucha mayoría, es Sena de Luna en la provincia de León. Tiene una población de unos 385 habitantes y consta de varios nucleos y embalse. La AP-66 pasa por el municipio que está a mitad de camino entre Oviedo y León (50 min. aprox. de cada una). Tuvo un presupuesto de 385,000 euros en 2016.
> 
> ...





Apuleyo dijo:


> Y se me olvidaba... una vez obtenida la primera alcaldía, se hace una partida en los presupuestos para la promoción de nuevos repobladores y la natalidad de estos, y que cumplan estrictamente con nuestros requisitos, los cuales habremos hecho anteriormente ad hoc por nuestros santos cojones mediante ordenanzas y demás. Los repobladores, una vez establecidos económicamente en el territorio, deberían a su vez contribuir a la caja común del proyecto para así avanzar al doble de velocidad.



Cada grupo puede hacer lo que guste.

Pero yo advierto contra los peligros de la centralización, la planificación pública y las cajas de resistencia, que sirven para que sea sencilla la infiltración y hacer fracasar proyectos para desprestigiarlos e impedir que se lleven a cabo.

Ante todo y sobre todo es obrar en consecuencia: te mudas y listo.E intentas convencer a otros que tengan ideas afines de que sigan el ejemplo. Y procuras llevarte bien con los nativos y fomentar tu ideario entre personas con las que se supone cierta afinidad.


----------



## Alexander III (22 Dic 2019)

Las banderas y los himnos no se comen

Serán pueblos puros porque los inmis no son tontos y a donde saben que no va a haber para rascar, no se acercan

Espero que luego no os quejéis de que tenéis que pedir que un sudaka os traiga un glovo, porque no haya cerca un paki o un chino con su tienda abierta hasta las 3 de la mañana


----------



## Tomate-chan (23 Dic 2019)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Bueno, me quedo mas tranquilo. Que lei por ahi que no habia que meter "extremistas" o algo por el estilo.
> 
> El problema siempre es el mismo, los hombres tenemos las ideas claras y pensamos mas o menos lo mismo, pero alguien cree sinceramente que hay mujeres patriotas de alt-right? las mujeres son todas iguales, son ellas las que nos han metido lo pogre.
> 
> ...



Ya llego el misogino...


----------



## Columbiner (23 Dic 2019)

Genocida dijo:


> >veganismo
> >salud
> 
> Elige uno.



Vete a matar colgar galgos por el cuello o a tirar una cabra desde el campanario.


----------



## Columbiner (23 Dic 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ya llego el misogino...



Es gracioso que diga eso cuando un sólo vídeo de Evalion tenía más relevancia e influencia que cualquier mierda que los puteros cutres de El Daily Stormer podáis rebuznar aquí.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (23 Dic 2019)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ya llego el misogino...



Déjame adivinar, tu eres de los que piensan que las mujeres son seres puros y virginales a los que el malvado feminismo ha corrompido, porque las mujeres son todas buenas y tenemos que apreciar mas el increíble trabajo de ser madre, como cocinar y limpiar, el cual es un trabajo complicadisimo comparable al soldado que lucha en una guerra o el hombre que trabaja en una mina.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Dic 2019)

Con la amenaza del inminente frente popular etarra se hace más urgente que nunca alejarse de los focos sojoseparatistas y marrónidos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Dic 2019)

¿Ya tenéis preparada la huida?


----------



## JJJ (1 Ene 2020)

Lo que necesitamos es dinero, mucho dinero, para así convencer a mujeres que se dejen preñar y hacer movidas para que haya curro. Segundo gobernar en algún pueblo alejado con poca población e ir haciendo la movida allí. Adoctrinamiento patriotico y mucho odio, eso es lo que hace la izquierda, en lugar de heteropatriarcado y tal el enemigo será el traidor a españa o los antiespañoles. Tercero repetir el proceso en otros lugares.


----------



## Apuleyo (1 Ene 2020)

JJJ dijo:


> Lo que necesitamos es dinero, mucho dinero, para así convencer a mujeres que se dejen preñar y hacer movidas para que haya curro. Segundo gobernar en algún pueblo alejado con poca población e ir haciendo la movida allí. Adoctrinamiento patriotico y mucho odio, eso es lo que hace la izquierda, en lugar de heteropatriarcado y tal el enemigo será el traidor a españa o los antiespañoles. Tercero repetir el proceso en otros lugares.



Por el dinero no hay que preocuparse ni hace falta mucho... Lo sacamos de los presupuestos del pueblo y subvenciones y demás... Lo único importante es obtener una alcaldía. Lo demás es coser y cantar


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Ene 2020)

JJJ dijo:


> Lo que necesitamos es dinero, mucho dinero, para así convencer a mujeres que se dejen preñar y hacer movidas para que haya curro. Segundo gobernar en algún pueblo alejado con poca población e ir haciendo la movida allí. Adoctrinamiento patriotico y mucho odio, eso es lo que hace la izquierda, en lugar de heteropatriarcado y tal el enemigo será el traidor a españa o los antiespañoles. Tercero repetir el proceso en otros lugares.





Apuleyo dijo:


> Por el dinero no hay que preocuparse ni hace falta mucho... Lo sacamos de los presupuestos del pueblo y subvenciones y demás... Lo único importante es obtener una alcaldía. Lo demás es coser y cantar



Ayudas a la natalidad y no paguitas a marrónidos. En la lista hasta os voy poniendo hasta los presupuestos municipales: Listado de municipios patrióticos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL


----------



## Despotricador (1 Ene 2020)

Jaja. Estáis inventando la comuna facha.

Pero eso ya existe desde siempre.

Se hace con dinero. Se comienza poniendo una fuerte barrera de entrada a prueba de gitanos y piojosos. El precio de los inmuebles es la mejor medida excluyente.

Hasta los farsantes de izquierdas pierden el culo por ir a vivir a esos "infectos lugares llenos de gente despreciable" en cuanto juntan cuatro perras, de esas que son suyas y no se reparten con el populacho.


----------



## Kalevala (1 Ene 2020)

Apuleyo dijo:


> Por el dinero no hay que preocuparse ni hace falta mucho... Lo sacamos de los presupuestos del pueblo y subvenciones y demás... Lo único importante es obtener una alcaldía. Lo demás es coser y cantar



Habria que crear un partido politico para eso. Con un nombre adecuado!
Y de esa manera poder conectar a la gente interesada y de varios municipios a traves del partido.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Ene 2020)

Kalevala dijo:


> Habria que crear un partido politico para eso. Con un nombre adecuado!
> Y de esa manera poder conectar a la gente interesada y de varios municipios a traves del partido.



Eso es poner el carro delante de los bueyes y la garantía de que te infiltran el partido.


----------



## Apuleyo (1 Ene 2020)

Despotricador dijo:


> Jaja. Estáis inventando la comuna facha.
> 
> Pero eso ya existe desde siempre.
> 
> ...



No. Lo que existe es la urbanización facha, pero no un ayuntamiento entero. Una urbanización no puede legislar ni controlar presupuesto públicos, pero un ayuntamiento sí.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 Ene 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Déjame adivinar, tu eres de los que piensan que las mujeres son seres puros y virginales a los que el malvado feminismo ha corrompido, porque las mujeres son todas buenas y tenemos que apreciar mas el increíble trabajo de ser madre, como cocinar y limpiar, el cual es un trabajo complicadisimo comparable al soldado que lucha en una guerra o el hombre que trabaja en una mina.



Pues no, no creo que la mujer sea un ser puro y perfecto, creo que son seres humanos; los hay peores y los hay mejores, pero puestos a elegir prefiero ser un ingenuo a ser un misogino. Feminazis y Mgtow, dos caras de una misma moneda.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Ene 2020)

Apuleyo dijo:


> No. Lo que existe es la urbanización facha, pero no un ayuntamiento entero. Una urbanización no puede legislar ni controlar presupuesto públicos, pero un ayuntamiento sí.



Exactamente. Porque el refugiarse en la torre de marfil y cerrar los ojos a lo que pasa alrededor no es una estrategia a largo plazo.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (1 Ene 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pues no, no creo que la mujer sea un ser puro y perfecto, creo que son seres humanos; los hay peores y los hay mejores, pero puestos a elegir prefiero ser un ingenuo a ser un misogino. Feminazis y Mgtow, dos caras de una misma moneda.



Ya estamos con misogino cuando a alguno de la extrema derecha le dices que sus mujeres de derechas son igual de emocionales e histericas que las de izquierdas. Y nada de mgtow, eso de esconderse de las mujeres o lo que sea, todos queremos o ligar, o una familia o charlar un rato. Pero darles el control de un pais es una cosa muy diferente.


----------



## Apuleyo (1 Ene 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Exactamente. Porque el refugiarse en la torre de marfil y cerrar los ojos a lo que pasa alrededor no es una estrategia a largo plazo.



Tienen gracia los que mencionan esto... "encerraos en una urbanización con vigilancia y ya está". Esto no va de aislarse, esto va de recuperar lo que nos han quitado sin permiso.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ene 2020)

Ha dicho el Biruelo en el dewater de desvestidura que 8 millones de moronegros más de aquí a 2050.

Igual queréis esperar a que estén en vuestro propio piso antes de emprender la huida y reorganización.


----------



## Paquitochocolat (5 Ene 2020)

Si eres blanco, la cueva es la opción, vuelta al neardenthal


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Ene 2020)

ah....¿ queda alguna ?....


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (5 Ene 2020)

Y despues de concentraros que... la indepencencia ? La reconquista ? 

Que fantasias teneis en la cabeza . JAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJA


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2020)

En tu lugar de preferencia. Aquí hice algunas propuestas, que pueden seguirse o no: Listado de municipios patrióticos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL


----------



## El Reaccionario (5 Ene 2020)

Hay ya una propuesta de un tuitero, tienen una pagina web.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ene 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Hay ya una propuesta de un tuitero, tienen una pagina web.



Así me gusta, pequeñas iniciativas personales. Muchos pocos hacen un mucho.


----------



## Apuleyo (5 Ene 2020)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Hay ya una propuesta de un tuitero, tienen una pagina web.



Excelente avance!! Muchas gracias por enlazarnos ese tuit!! Me voy a poner ya en contacto con ellos a ver lo que van diciendo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2020)

Apuleyo dijo:


> Excelente avance!! Muchas gracias por enlazarnos ese tuit!! Me voy a poner ya en contacto con ellos a ver lo que van diciendo.



Peuqeñas asociaciones incorruptibles de gente que se conozca son el camino.


----------



## Ochoa (6 Ene 2020)

Como en Los Pedriches.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2020)

Ochoa dijo:


> Como en Los Pedriches.



Sólo que ni era municipio ni se implicaron en la política municipal.

No se trata de repoblar pueblos abandonados, cosa carísima y muy dificultosa.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Ene 2020)

Consumado el gobierno traidor rojoseparatista, la urgencia de la HUIDA de las grandes ciudades hacia búnkeres patriotas se hace aún mayor, si cabe...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Feb 2020)

10 razones por las que visitar Sigüenza


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Feb 2020)

No se que decir ahora al respecto, pero que no decaiga este hilo, de lo mejor de los ultimos meses


----------



## Llamose el niño Paco (12 Feb 2020)

Este mapa de calor, ya famoso, puede servir de orientación. Está basado en los resultados de las elecciones europeas de 2019. En concreto, representa la cuota de votos a partidos que van de levemente a fuertemente a favor de medidas restrictivas de la inmigración (pesan cada voto con el índice CHES -Chapel Hill Expert Survey- dividen por el número total de votos y multiplican por 100).

Wahlen: Wo Europa gegen Zuwanderung stimmt


----------



## Emigro Botín (12 Feb 2020)

Cuando estemos con el agua al cuello será cuando nos acordemos de esto, y entonces el que haya hecho los deberes estará allí esperándonos con la escopeta cargada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Mar 2020)

Bueno, ya tenemos la primera prueba con la histeria del Coronabicho.

A ver qué tal gestionan las grandes urbes el abastecimiento y las hordas marrónidas descontroladas.


----------



## F.Alonso21 (10 Mar 2020)

Las ciudades mas grandes deben ser abandonadas a su suerte con sus barrios multicultus, menas, politicos y casta dando por culo con esos caciques locales viviendo a costa del ciudddano, etc

Secundo la mocion de reforzar los pueblos y miniciudades españolas para sobrevivir a estos duros años de comunismo-marxismo-stalinismo-progresismo y destrucciones sociales que vivimos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Abr 2020)

¿Se arrepienten los encerrados en las colmenas de no haber huido cuando tuvieron oportunidad?


----------



## Fulano de Tal (2 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Se arrepienten los encerrados en las colmenas de no haber huido cuando tuvieron oportunidad?



Bueno, a ver. Quién se apunta para cuando se abra la cuarentena (si es que eso sucede).

Acá somos una pareja lista para procrear y currar.


----------



## Paquitochocolat (2 Abr 2020)

Si la gente no puede comprar casa porque hay 0 trabajo, como va a comprar casita de pueblo con - 50 trabajo? O van en plan gitano rumano a patada en la puerta? Pues no.


----------



## Fulano de Tal (2 Abr 2020)

Paquitochocolat dijo:


> Si la gente no puede comprar casa porque hay 0 trabajo, como va a comprar casita de pueblo con - 50 trabajo? O van en plan gitano rumano a patada en la puerta? Pues no.



Mejor esperar en casa a que te entre un gitano rumano pateando la puerta no?
Y que si te defiendes vas preso.
Sí, eso es mejor.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (3 Abr 2020)

Paquitochocolat dijo:


> Si la gente no puede comprar casa porque hay 0 trabajo, como va a comprar casita de pueblo con - 50 trabajo? O van en plan gitano rumano a patada en la puerta? Pues no.



Cuestión de prioridades. Con lo que cuesta un zulopaco en un barrio no demasiado marginal en una ciudad de tamaño medio te puedes pillar una casa con patio, reformarla y te sobra para alquilar durante años un corral para las gallinas y la huerta. Salvo que te quieras ir a un pueblo superguapo de la costa o con estación de esquí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Abr 2020)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Cuestión de prioridades. Con lo que cuesta un zulopaco en un barrio no demasiado marginal en una ciudad de tamaño medio te puedes pillar una casa con patio, reformarla y te sobra para alquilar durante años un corral para las gallinas y la huerta. Salvo que te quieras ir a un pueblo superguapo de la costa o con estación de esquí.



Incluso con estación de esquí y costa hay cosas baratas en Asturias y León.

Pero es evidente que lo del trabajo es un hándicap.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Abr 2020)

¿Qué, alguno más se anima a empezar la REPOBLACIÓN PATRIÓTICA una vez se levante la cuarentona?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2020)

Será entretenido ver qué pasa en las grandes ciudades cuando suelten a los negrocs.


----------



## Kemekago4 (11 Abr 2020)

Llegáis tarde, podemos ya se ha hecho dueño y señor de los pueblos con ese método de empadronar hipis sucios y okupas.


----------



## kaikus (11 Abr 2020)

Si no hay mujeres patriotas,en un ratio aceptable,nadie mueve un dedo,*el mecenazgo tiene que tener alicientes reales!!!...*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Abr 2020)

Mucho me temo que eso es excesviamente optimista. En particular lo de fiar todo a la tierra es una estrategia de supervivencia poco realista. Como apostar todo a un número de la ruleta. Incluso nuestros antepasados no cultivaban sólo la tierra. También se dedicaban a artesanía, comercio y actividades liberales. El cura y el boticario también tenían su huerto.

Y una cosa es pagar los menores impuestos posibles y otra buscar pelea con el Estado al que quieres evitar en la medida de lo posible.

Pero mucha suerte con tu huida. 

Ya nos contarás.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Abr 2020)

*Arriba la REPOBLACIÓN PATRIÓTICA.*


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (19 Abr 2020)

Novedades tío?

Qué comunidad despierta?

Si necesitan una pareja voluntaria para lo que sea, aquí estaremos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Abr 2020)

O repobláis u os repoblarán.

Refugiados para repoblar la Italia rural


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Abr 2020)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Llegáis tarde, podemos ya se ha hecho dueño y señor de los pueblos con ese método de empadronar hipis sucios y okupas.



pruebas de tus afirmaciones?


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Abr 2020)

cual comunidad?


----------



## Tomate-chan (24 Abr 2020)

sin duda el mejor momento es ahora; con esta dictadura mucha gente se quiere ir al campo @Jia Li


----------



## Aspass (24 Abr 2020)

Yo también me quiero ir. 
Al campo preferiblemente.
Temo el día que nos pidan vacuna/chip para hacer cualquier cosa.
No se qué otra solución puede haber, no se me ocurre nada excepto irme al campo/monte/cueva


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Abr 2020)

Cito a un conforero:



lum dijo:


> Esto no es simple incompetencia, no. Esto es hijoputismo al cuadrado.
> 
> El campo es la supervivencia para los próximos años. A este paso, nos va la vida en ello.


----------



## Kemekago4 (24 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> pruebas de tus afirmaciones?



Mi pueblo Manzanares el Real, han llenado medio pueblo de hipis y donde antes gobernaba coalicion ppsoe ahora gobierna psoedemos. Han cambiado hasta de alcalde siendo el PSOE igual. El de podemos es uno que conocí en Madrid de chaval, un pijo de guzmán el bueno, ya me dirás tu que pinta en manzanares...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Abr 2020)

Kemekago4 dijo:


> Mi pueblo Manzanares el Real, han llenado medio pueblo de hipis y donde antes gobernaba coalicion ppsoe ahora gobierna psoedemos. Han cambiado hasta de alcalde siendo el PSOE igual. El de podemos es uno que conocí en Madrid de chaval, un pijo de guzmán el bueno, ya me dirás tu que pinta en manzanares...



Quizá deberías considerar que una urbanización de extrarradio madrileño que ha pasado en 30 años de 2 mil a 9 mil habitantes no es en realidad un pueblo.

*Listado de municipios patrióticos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL*


----------



## Kemekago4 (24 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Quizá deberías considerar que una urbanización de extrarradio madrileño que ha pasado en 30 años de 2 mil a 9 mil habitantes no es en realidad un pueblo.
> 
> *Listado de municipios patrióticos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL*



El extrarradio en serio? Si esto está casi en Segovia. La subida de población de un tipo de gente ha subido gradualmente aquí. Tipo perroflautical pijo o de okupa da igual.


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## Europeo Despierto (24 Abr 2020)

Lo que habria que pensar en quién va a esos pueblos,

Cómo defines quien es "patriota"?
No se trata de que vayan un grupo de frikis asociales


----------



## carlitros_15 (24 Abr 2020)

Me he intentado meter y asisto con horror a ver qué Twitter ha eliminado a ese usuario por ser cristiano

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Aspass (24 Abr 2020)

Por Huesca y Teruel hay muchísimo pueblo abandonado.... 
Como primera opción urgente, dadas las circunstancias lo es, okupar puede ser una opción.
Terrenos baratos no urbanizables hay mogollón pero no son urbanizables... aunque algún truco imagino que existirá.
Y pueblos super pequeños, quizás al hablar con el alcalde se facilite, no lo se.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Abr 2020)

Aspass dijo:


> Por Huesca y Teruel hay muchísimo pueblo abandonado....
> Como primera opción urgente, dadas las circunstancias lo es, okupar puede ser una opción.
> Terrenos baratos no urbanizables hay mogollón pero no son urbanizables... aunque algún truco imagino que existirá.
> Y pueblos super pequeños, quizás al hablar con el alcalde se facilite, no lo se.



Por eso la idea es murdarse a pueblos habitados donde ya hay casas y servicios, y es posible obtener licencias.

Ocupar pueblos abandonados es casi imposible en este país.


----------



## Peritta (26 Abr 2020)

Lo de la red de municipios no me termina de convencer. Como retaguardia por la que luchar, como reposo del guerrero o sitio donde envejecer dulcemente, no está mal. Pero son más importantes las personas que los lugares.
Nada, nada. Hay que recuperar la tuna, que tienen unas edades que ya, ya.



Sí señor, la tuna como cuerpo de choque, ¿qué passa?. No hay nada que más odien los rojeras que a los tunos. Más que a los curas, más que a la policía y más que al General Bajito. Rabian más con un alegre pasacalles tunero que con la "cutre pachanga fachosa" (sic). Se deben de pensar que además de decir arriba España (aúpa en vascuence) nos cachondeamos de ellos o algo.
Fijo que hay más rojeras infiltrados en VOX que en ninguna tuna.

Pues ea, a darles la razón como a los locos. A hacer tunas como otros hacen logias. ¿No llevan fundas de guitarra como los mafiosos?, pues que busque el guardia cuál era la del Kalashnikov, que lo mismo va a encontrar una bandurria.

Son jóvenes y suelen estar en forma sin ir a ningún "templo" porque el ejercicio lo acaban haciendo en algún tálamo. Son descarados, se cuelan por cualquier lado, le cantan las cuarenta al más pintado y si no las quiere oír se las rondan.
Como los mariachis oiga.
Además los puede usté armar con una daga o un florete que va a pasar desapercibida por parecer parte del atrezzo y a nadie le va a extrañar, pero bajo la capa bien pueden disimular una MG42 si hay que dar algún golpe de mano.

Ea. Ahí tiene usté su red antisubmarina y su filtro contra topos e infiltrados don @Hic Svnt Leones. Hay que abrir tunas como otros abren logias u organizaciones no gubernamentales", de ésas que acaba financiando, no el gobierno

sino la administración.

Además a la tuna se pueden incorporar sudakas aliados, panchitos amigos y tiraflechas simpatizantes coño, que cualquier ayuda va a venir bien... mayormente porque escasea frente a tantos y tan poderosos enemigos como tiene nuestra cosmovisión. Si fuéramos más fuertes seguro que la ayuda no iba a escasear, pero somos mu poca cosa y creo que ya nos han repartido a cachos.

No, no va a hacer falta saber tocar ningún instrumento, bastará con ser manager, patrocinador o utillero de una tuna para viajar por ahí sin levantar muchas sospechas y alternar y contactar con los de otra tuna de más allá.

Los tunos tienen capas con muchas insignias y muchas cintas y distintivos como los militares ¿no?. Pues entonces será fácil diferenciarse por grados, por oficios y reconocerles méritos. A los héroes no se les paga, se les condecora.

No. No espere usté al General Bajito que no va a volver. Fue irrepetible.
Luego si tenemos la suerte de que alguien vuelve a poner algo de orden en este manicomio me creo que va a ser más un tuno que un militar.







_________________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Lo de la red de municipios no me termina de convencer. Como retaguardia por la que luchar, como reposo del guerrero o sitio donde envejecer dulcemente, no está mal. Pero son más importantes las personas que los lugares.
> Nada, nada. Hay que recuperar la tuna, que tienen unas edades que ya, ya.
> 
> 
> ...



¿Está hustec borracho?

Debería leer más a Ernest Jünger.

No hacen falta generales bajitos.

Sólo emboscados.

En las florestas, en los pueblos, en las ciudades.

También los hay en la izmierda.


----------



## Peritta (26 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Está hustec borracho?



Vaya, parece que no le ha gustado el texto. A lo mejor es por mi estilo guasón y distendido. En fin, supuse que le haría gracia y se reiría, no pretendía nada más.
Ya, ya le escribiré otra vez sieso, si éso quiero decir, con más ortodoxia y formalidad. Pero hoy no

cuando descargue usté la escopeta.

Pues no sé quién es Ernest Jünger ése, ni en qué siglo vivió o en qué equipo juega en la actualidad.

El General Bajito fue único, no hable de él en plural porque generales bajitos como ése no se encuentran así como así caramba. 

Los emboscados tienen que actuar coordinados. Lo otro es emboscar por emboscar.

Los de las izquierdas ultimamente se han tenido que tragar cada sapo que no sé yo si estarán envenenados y hasta que no los purguemos con aceite de ricino... pues no sé mesié.

___________________
FREE ZOUHAM o abandonad toda esperanza.


----------



## Play_91 (26 Abr 2020)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Abr 2020)

Peritta dijo:


> Vaya, parece que no le ha gustado el texto. A lo mejor es por mi estilo guasón y distendido. En fin, supuse que le haría gracia y se reiría, no pretendía nada más.
> Ya, ya le escribiré otra vez sieso, si éso quiero decir, con más ortodoxia y formalidad. Pero hoy no
> 
> cuando descargue usté la escopeta.
> ...



¿Guasón y distendido?

Simplemente absurdo y largo. ¿Escopetas, Franco? Me sigue sonando a solysombra mal digerido.

En todo caso tengo comprobado que el hilo es detector de progres encubiertos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Abr 2020)

Arriba hilo. 

*REPOBLACIÓN O DERROICIÓN.*


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Abr 2020)

Aspass dijo:


> Terrenos baratos no urbanizables hay mogollón pero no son urbanizables... aunque algún truco imagino que existirá.



EL TRUCO

Casa Mobil de panel de sandwich en Sevilla de 30 M2. Modelo Nassa, desde 130€/M2 con panel simple como en la foto. -. Casas Prefabricadas

_IMPORTANTE NOTICIA SOBRE MOBIL HOMES: EN ESPAÑA Y PORTUGAL LOS MOBIL HOMES ó casas moviles SE PUEDEN UBICAR EN CUALQUIER TIPO DE TERRENO, NO NECESITAN PERMISOS NI LICENCIAS, NUNCA TE MULTARÁN NI TE LO HARÁN QUITAR, PUES NO ES UNA CONSTRUCCION FIJA, ES UN VEHICULO MOVIL, como un remolque, IGUAL QUE UNA CARAVANA PUES LLEVA RUEDAS Y ENGANCHE. Todo esto está recogido en el art. 335 del código civil. _


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> EL TRUCO
> 
> Casa Mobil de panel de sandwich en Sevilla de 30 M2. Modelo Nassa, desde 130€/M2 con panel simple como en la foto. -. Casas Prefabricadas
> 
> _IMPORTANTE NOTICIA SOBRE MOBIL HOMES: EN ESPAÑA Y PORTUGAL LOS MOBIL HOMES ó casas moviles SE PUEDEN UBICAR EN CUALQUIER TIPO DE TERRENO, NO NECESITAN PERMISOS NI LICENCIAS, NUNCA TE MULTARÁN NI TE LO HARÁN QUITAR, PUES NO ES UNA CONSTRUCCION FIJA, ES UN VEHICULO MOVIL, como un remolque, IGUAL QUE UNA CARAVANA PUES LLEVA RUEDAS Y ENGANCHE. Todo esto está recogido en el art. 335 del código civil. _



Eso se llama "acampar" y cada autonosuya tiene su delirante legislación.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Abr 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Lo que habria que pensar en quién va a esos pueblos,
> 
> Cómo defines quien es "patriota"?
> No se trata de que vayan un grupo de frikis asociales



Cualquiera que se identifique con el patriotismo español y la familia tradicional deberia ser aceptado. Si nos ponemos ideologicamente puritanos, esto nunca va a despegar.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso se llama "acampar" y cada autonosuya tiene su delirante legislación.



Noooo hombre, yo me refiero a un terreno de tu propiedad no urbanizable (que son mas baratos). Eso que comentas es cuando te metes en terrenos publicos.


----------



## InKilinaTor (29 Abr 2020)

Jajaja no me puedo reír más un facha gilipollas dura en Cantabria 5 minutos al sexto está de vuelta a Bilbao o Madrid.

te lo dice uno que se ha pegado de hostias con muchos que iban de facha y lo único que quieren es llenarse de bolsillo.


Otra cosa es gente inteligente, se admite de todo da igual lo que pienses,si es por el bien común,por eso el OP está excluido


pero mucho ojito en Cantabria suelen ser gente seria, si nos vences hoy vamos a volver mañana, a por ti, no vamos a parar ,nunca no vas a poder dormir, vas a mirar siempre tu espalda y ten cuidado porque vamos a estar ahí cuando no 
mires.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Noooo hombre, yo me refiero a un terreno de tu propiedad no urbanizable (que son mas baratos). Eso que comentas es cuando te metes en terrenos publicos.



Ojalá fuera así.

Por ejemplo en Aragorn: Decreto 61/2006, de 7 de marzo, del Gobierno de Aragón, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de acampadas.

*Artículo 17.* Acampadas itinerantes

Se considera acampada itinerante aquella que, respetando los derechos de propiedad y uso del suelo, se efectúe fuera de los cámpings o de las acampadas en casas rurales aisladas, por grupos integrados por un máximo de tres tiendas, caravanas, albergues móviles u otros medios de guarecerse, sin que en ningún caso pueda exceder de nueve el número de campistas, con una permanencia en el mismo lugar no superior a tres noches. La distancia mínima entre grupos será de un kilómetro.
No podrá realizarse una acampada itinerante a menos de cinco kilómetros de un camping o acampada en casa rural aislada, ni a menos de un kilómetro de núcleos urbanos, lugares de uso público o zonas habitualmente concurridas.
La realización de una acampada itinerante requerirá la comunicación previa al órgano competente. En el caso de que la acampada se desarrolle en territorio perteneciente a más de una Comarca, los promotores efectuarán las comunicaciones previas a los órganos competentes de cada una de dichas Entidades Locales.
En mi querida Asturias: https://www.turismoasturias.es/documents/402739/4801200a-6b54-42e7-bd18-7183f5587760

*Artículo 3*.— Acampada libre

A efectos de proteger y salvaguardar los recursos naturales y medioambientales existentes, y siempre respetando los derechos de propiedad y uso del suelo, queda prohibida cualquier forma de acampada libre o no legalizada.
Se entiende por acampada libre la instalación eventual para permanecer y pernoctar, de tiendas de campaña, caravanas u otros albergues móviles, sin estar asistido por ninguna autorización o derecho de uso sobre los terrenos en los que se realiza, o en lugares distintos a los campamentos de turismo autorizados.
No tendrá la consideración de acampada libre:

a) La realizada en zonas habilitadas para acampar con motivo de fiestas locales, o acontecimientos deportivos o musicales multitudinarios, siempre que dichas zonas cuenten con la previa autorización municipal.
b) La que tenga su causa en fines de investigación y cuente con la autorización municipal correspondiente.
c) La efectuada en demarcaciones acotadas y reservadas al uso concreto de estacionamiento de autocaravanas para el descanso, conforme a lo establecido en las ordenanzas municipales que las hayan instaurado. Las áreas especiales de descanso de autocaravanas en tránsito, estarán constituidas por espacios de terreno debidamente delimitados, dotados y acondicionados para su ocupación transitoria, con la finalidad de descansar en su itinerario y deshacerse de los residuos almacenados en las mismas.
Etc, etc.


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ojalá fuera así.
> 
> Por ejemplo en Aragorn: Decreto 61/2006, de 7 de marzo, del Gobierno de Aragón, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento de acampadas.
> 
> ...



Nop. Esa regulacion es para terrenos publicos, no privados. No te pueden echar de tu propiedad.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Nop. Esa regulacion es para terrenos publicos, no privados. No te pueden echar de tu propiedad.



Si el terreno privado no tiene una función residencial, estás acampando, así que aplican la ley.

Igual que te pueden demoler la "caseta de aperos" con 3 dormitorios con baño, salón, cocina y bodega en una finca no edificable.

O que te empuren por talar u árbol que se te va a caer encima de tu casa: Multa de 100.000 euros por talar un árbol de su parcela sin permiso


----------



## Tomate-chan (29 Abr 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si el terreno privado no tiene una función residencial, estás acampando, así que aplican la ley.
> 
> Igual que te pueden demoler la "caseta de aperos" con 3 dormitorios con baño, salón, cocina y bodega en una finca no edificable.
> 
> O que te empuren por talar u árbol que se te va a caer encima de tu casa: Multa de 100.000 euros por talar un árbol de su parcela sin permiso



Pero tio, ¿estoy hablando con una pared? La casa movil no es una construccion. ¿Tienes algun caso de una casa movil que haya sido quitada de un terreno no urbanizable? Si no es asi, solo estas especulando.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (29 Abr 2020)

La opción de comprar un campo, unos paneles solares, y levantar primero una estancia


Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si el terreno privado no tiene una función residencial, estás acampando, así que aplican la ley.
> 
> Igual que te pueden demoler la "caseta de aperos" con 3 dormitorios con baño, salón, cocina y bodega en una finca no edificable.
> 
> O que te empuren por talar u árbol que se te va a caer encima de tu casa: Multa de 100.000 euros por talar un árbol de su parcela sin permiso



Nunca fue tan claro que la glorificada "Constitución" no es otra cosa que una Prisión.


----------



## Uritorco (29 Abr 2020)

El multimillonario Trumpete igual esta dispuesto a invertir en algun municipio "patriota". Animo. Solo hay que trasladar una solicitud a la embajada USA y la CIA se hara amablemente cargo de la peticion.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (30 Abr 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Cualquiera que se identifique con el patriotismo español y la familia tradicional deberia ser aceptado. Si nos ponemos ideologicamente puritanos, esto nunca va a despegar.



No era tampoco una pregunta concreta, pero digo, como evitas que vuelvan a surgir los inmigracionistas, feministas, ideologia de genero... Si no, vamos a repetir los mismos problemas que antes


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (30 Abr 2020)

Gente...

Comunidades de 20 personas, trabajando el campo 4 horas diarias, son AUTOSUFICIENTES.

Pagando 0 taxes.

Busquen ejemplos en Inet.

Si seguimos esperando, y divagando, será tarde.


Saludos


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 May 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> No era tampoco una pregunta concreta, pero digo, como evitas que vuelvan a surgir los inmigracionistas, feministas, ideologia de genero... Si no, vamos a repetir los mismos problemas que antes



Hombre, no veo posible que alguien sea favorable a la familia tradicional y a la vez feminancy... Y respecto al extranjerismo, con pedir que sean españoles ya vale.


----------



## Tomate-chan (1 May 2020)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Pues no se si vuestros papis estarán dispuestos a desplazarse para darle el capricho al nini y que luego se pase el día reconquistando Esssspañaaa desde internet encerradisimos en su cuarto.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 125703
> o



cada vez que escribes un mensaje en este foro recuerda que ninguno de nosotros tiene libertad de expresion en paginas comunistas y progres


----------



## Europeo Despierto (1 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Hombre, no veo posible que alguien sea favorable a la familia tradicional y a la vez feminancy... Y respecto al extranjerismo, con pedir que sean españoles ya vale.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 307217



La foto es muy bonita, pero no es mas que un mito. Quién trabaja en esa familia, solo el hombre? Piensa que hace unas décadas todas las familias eran así, pero luego entro el voto femenino y las mujeres empezaron a meterse a política. Si creas esa sociedad, tienes que preocuparte de mantenerla, si vuelves a dejar que las mujeres se metan en política crearas lo mismo otra vez.
Un saludo


----------



## Komanche O_o (2 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> cada vez que escribes un mensaje en este foro recuerda que ninguno de nosotros tiene libertad de expresion en paginas comunistas y progres



Como debe ser, un bozal a hostias habría que poneros


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 May 2020)

Para la próxima coronabichada igual nuestros amos no son tan magnánimos con el toque de queda y el bloqueo de la producción y distribución de alimentos.

Se impone la HUIDA.

¿CUÁNTOS ESTÁIS PENSANDO YA EN ELLO?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero tio, ¿estoy hablando con una pared? La casa movil no es una construccion. ¿Tienes algun caso de una casa movil que haya sido quitada de un terreno no urbanizable? Si no es asi, solo estas especulando.



Igual la pared eres tú.

Precisamente porque no es una construcción y el terreno es rústico, eso es acampar. Y ya te he señalado la legislación al respecto.

Conozco docenas de multazos por querer vivir en caravana en terreno rústico. Hasta los hippies de Matavenero se andan con mucho ojo con esas cosas.

Si quieres exponerte a ello, suerte con tu municipio y tu autonosuya.

Una cosa es lo que gustaría que fuera, y otra lo que es.

Ante la duda el Estado tiene a perseguir todo lo que no es obligatorio.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 May 2020)

El xiko Marxista dijo:


> Como debe ser, un bozal a hostias habría que poneros



miserable...


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Igual la pared eres tú.
> 
> Precisamente porque no es una construcción y el terreno es rústico, eso es acampar. Y ya te he señalado la legislación al respecto.
> 
> ...



Pero que pesado eres chaval, te lo vuelvo a repetir por tercera vez a ver si lo entiendes.

Terreno rustico y DE TU PROPIEDAD

REPITO, DE TU PROPIEDAD.


REPITO, las multas son para gente que se instala en sitios publicos (o ajeno)

REPITO, no te pueden echar de TU PROPIEDAD bajo ningun concepto. Es lo bueno de vivir en un capitalismo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Pero que pesado eres chaval, te lo vuelvo a repetir por tercera vez a ver si lo entiendes.
> 
> Terreno rustico y DE TU PROPIEDAD
> 
> ...



Y dale.

Los usos del suelo no tienen que ver con la propiedad. Como norma general, en terreno rústico, NO PUEDES RESIDIR. Ni en construcción ni en móvil. Igual que no puedes vivir en tu caseta de aperos.

Cada autonouya tiene sus trampas y quizá creas que nose dan cuenta o te puedes librar un tiempo más o menos largo, pero puedes elegir entre acampada ilegal, o vivienda ilegal, que el multazo es mayor.

¿Qué es lo que no entiendes?


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 May 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> La foto es muy bonita, pero no es mas que un mito. Quién trabaja en esa familia, solo el hombre? Piensa que hace unas décadas todas las familias eran así, pero luego entro el voto femenino y las mujeres empezaron a meterse a política. Si creas esa sociedad, tienes que preocuparte de mantenerla, si vuelves a dejar que las mujeres se metan en política crearas lo mismo otra vez.
> Un saludo



En la familia tradicional el hombre trabaja fuera, en este caso el campo, y la mujer en casa.


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y dale.
> 
> Los usos del suelo no tienen que ver con la propiedad. Como norma general, en terreno rústico, NO PUEDES RESIDIR. Ni en construcción ni en móvil. Igual que no puedes vivir en tu caseta de aperos.
> 
> ...



No entiendo por que te empeñas en inventarte paridas. ¿Puedes fundamentar todo eso con leyes escritas o te salen las ideas mientras te rascas los huevos?


----------



## Tomate-chan (5 May 2020)

TOCA HUEVOS

PROYECTO DE ACTUACION. Actuaciones en Suelo No Urbanizable.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> TOCA HUEVOS
> 
> PROYECTO DE ACTUACION. Actuaciones en Suelo No Urbanizable.



Eso digo yo.

Te invito a que informes a tu ayuntamiento o la CCAA, a ver qué opinan.

Luego nos lo cuentas.

P.S. - Veo que esa web PROYECTO DE ACTUACION. Actuaciones en Suelo No Urbanizable. habla de pedir permisos y pagar las tasas correspondientes, y el vídeo describe el infierno burocrático del que te estoy hablando. Casi lo mismito que la pretensión de aparcar una casa móvil sin más.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (5 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> En la familia tradicional el hombre trabaja fuera, en este caso el campo, y la mujer en casa.



O sea, que la mujer rascandose el coño mientras se pasa la mañana de marujeo hablando con las vecinas, mientras que el hombre se desloma en el campo. En qué parte de ser de derechas o de ser antifeminista se dice que nosotros queremos que la mujer parasite al hombre?


----------



## Europeo Despierto (5 May 2020)

jajaj "estresada", pedirle que tenga un trabajo y que aporte dinero es estresarla. Pues oye, que la niña se ha estresado, que no haga nada, no vaya a ser que la mujercita se deprima.

Pues vaya mierda de mujeres "patriotas" que tenemos que se estresan por nada.* Para cocinar tardas una hora, no un dia entero.* Buen plan el tuyo de que tener una mantenida que vive a costa tuyo, pero oye, que tienes hijos, como si expulsar unos fetos por la vagina fuera una heroicidad.

Tu eres de los que piensas que el trabajo mas duro es el de ama de casa, no? Nacionalpagafantas no, gracias


----------



## kawalimit (5 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso digo yo.
> 
> Te invito a que informes a tu ayuntamiento o la CCAA, a ver qué opinan.
> 
> ...



La prohibición actual de vivir dentro de una caravana o casa de aperos en tu parecela rústica chocará de frente y sin frenos contra la nueva normativa que te permite empadronarte en una cueva o en un descampado... Me gustaría ver qué artimañas jurídico-legales se sacan de la manga para justificar estos despropósitos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 May 2020)

kawalimit dijo:


> La prohibición actual de vivir dentro de una caravana o casa de aperos en tu parecela rústica chocará de frente y sin frenos contra la nueva normativa que te permite empadronarte en una cueva o en un descampado... Me gustaría ver qué artimañas jurídico-legales se sacan de la manga para justificar estos despropósitos.



Pues que te empandronarán pero te empurarán igual a menos que seas una personas sin recursos con carné del Partido y paguita a costa de los contribuyentes.

El Gobierno aprueba el empadronamiento en "cuevas"


----------



## Europeo Despierto (5 May 2020)

Yo no voy a meterme en temas personales, pero un niño va al colegio desde las 8 a las 16, o en el instituto mas tarde. Qué hace la mujer todo ese tiempo? Trabajando con una jornada tienes tiempo suficiente para hacer las compras y limpiar la casa el finde, eso de la "abnegada ama de casa" es un mito.

Vaya "patriarcado" para los hombres donde tenemos que deslomarnos en el campo o en la fabrica para mantener a una mujer y todos los hijos. Lo siento, pero que trabaje ella tambien, estamos en el siglo XXI


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 May 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Yo no voy a meterme en temas personales, pero un niño va al colegio desde las 8 a las 16, o en el instituto mas tarde. Qué hace la mujer todo ese tiempo? Trabajando con una jornada tienes tiempo suficiente para hacer las compras y limpiar la casa el finde, eso de la "abnegada ama de casa" es un mito.
> 
> Vaya "patriarcado" para los hombres donde tenemos que deslomarnos en el campo o en la fabrica para mantener a una mujer y todos los hijos. Lo siento, pero que trabaje ella tambien, estamos en el siglo XXI



Ok, pues que trabaje ella y tu te ocupas de la casa y los niños.


----------



## dark.lekker (13 May 2020)

resident evil 7


----------



## Tomate-chan (13 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso digo yo.
> 
> Te invito a que informes a tu ayuntamiento o la CCAA, a ver qué opinan.
> 
> ...



Nuestro patriota no puede con la burocracia y las tasas municipales... La burocracia tiene una AK-45, y las tasas le han atacado por sorpresa justo a la hora de la siesta.

Gran patriota caido en la lucha. DEP.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (13 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ok, pues que trabaje ella y tu te ocupas de la casa y los niños.



Oh, que trabajo tan duro. Ama de casa a tiempo completo, que difícil!


----------



## Europeo Despierto (14 May 2020)

Otra que nos quiere vender que el mito de la sufridora ama de casa, de madre a tiempo completo. En la mayoría de familias en España la mujer trabaja y tiene tiempo para cuidar del niño, y sin estar estresada o tener tiempo para ella.

Hablas de darle la teta y dices que el hombre no puede hacer eso, pero olvidas que muchas madres no dan la teta a su hijo y el hijo no se muere. Que me sueltes que el hombre no está "programado" para cuidar de los niños, anda hombre, ahora las mujeres sacan el rollo biológico cuando les interesa.

Conozco muchos hombres que se ocupan del cuidado de sus hijos, y son padrazos, no se estresan, y les encanta estar con sus hijos, a veces incluso el hijo busca a su padre en vez de a su madre.

_Ese no es el horario normal escolar (ya de por sí extenso)
Ese horario incluye comedor y tener a los niños "guardados
O sea que para que la madre trabaje prefieres que el niño este todo el día metido en el colegio?
Y encina someterlo a madrugón para que esté allí a las 8...
Pues qué quieres que te diga lo veo una aberración_
Pues durante el horario normal, qué hace una ama de casa todo ese tiempo, todas esas horas en casa? En serio crees que alguien se cree que se tardan seis horas al día para fregar? Para que se dedique a charlar con las vecinas mejor que se busque un trabajo, aunque sea a tiempo parcial. Ve al campo como el hombre, verás como lo aprecias más.

Así que, anda, ponte a trabajar y deja de vivir del marido, que el rollo de la abnegada ama de casa no cuela


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

@Europeo Despierto es un misogino. Pierdes el tiempo hablando con el. Lo recomendable como mujer es que lo pongas en el ignore, que es lo que voy a hacer yo si no es capaz de explicar cual es la forma de convivir y formar una familia con una mujer segun su opinion.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

_Colocación mediante grúa de los nuevos mobile-homes en un camping de la Costa Brava. _


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)




----------



## Europeo Despierto (14 May 2020)

Bien y? Yo, como cualquier español medio que esté independizado limpio, barro mi casa y voy a hacer las compras, ademas cocino todos los dias, y vamos, ni me estreso y tengo tiempo para trabajar. El cuento de la sacrificada ama de casa no cuela  Te repito, buscate un trabajo y ayuda a tu marido economicamente, si tanto le quieres 



Tomate-chan dijo:


> @Europeo Despierto es un misogino. Pierdes el tiempo hablando con el. Lo recomendable como mujer es que lo pongas en el ignore, que es lo que voy a hacer yo si no es capaz de explicar cual es la forma de convivir y formar una familia con una mujer segun su opinion.



No tiene nada ver, tu y yo ya hemos hablado otras veces y te explicado lo que hay, que hay que fomentar la familia y tal, pero lo que no vale es que te venga la típica mujer antifeminista diciendo "a mi también me gusta que me inviten" o que ella se "sacrifica" quedándose en casa a cuidar a los niños mientras el marido se desloma.

Dime tu @Tomate-chan , desde que el niño se va a las 8 hasta que vuelve a las 15:00, qué se supone que está haciendo la ama de casa?


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Bien y? Yo, como cualquier español medio que esté independizado limpio, barro mi casa y voy a hacer las compras, ademas cocino todos los dias, y vamos, ni me estreso y tengo tiempo para trabajar. El cuento de la sacrificada ama de casa no cuela  Te repito, buscate un trabajo y ayuda a tu marido economicamente, si tanto le quieres
> 
> 
> No tiene nada ver, tu y yo ya hemos hablado otras veces y te explicado lo que hay, que hay que fomentar la familia y tal, pero lo que no vale es que te venga la típica mujer antifeminista diciendo "a mi también me gusta que me inviten" o que ella se "sacrifica" quedándose en casa a cuidar a los niños mientras el marido se desloma.
> ...



Ultima oportunidad para dejar de criticar compulsivamente a las mujeres y explicar tu modelo de familia para la repoblacion de municipios.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (14 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Ultima oportunidad para dejar de criticar compulsivamente a las mujeres y explicar tu modelo de familia para la repoblacion de municipios.



Familia tradicional de hombre y mujer con hijos, donde tanto el hombre y la mujer trabajen. La mujer puede tener jornada parcial para dedicar más tiempo a cuidar a los niños, pero el padre también tiene que encargarse.

Ni ley viogen, ni divorcios de vivir a costa de la pensión del marido, ni ideología de género. Nada de familia tradicional donde solo trabaja el hombre y la mujer en casa con los niños haciendo de poco a nada. Ah, y que el padre pase tiempo con sus hijos, nada de padres ausentes cuyo único trabajo sea traer dinero a casa.

Votar que voten solo los hombres, que es al final lo que nos interesa a nosotros. Por lo demás, cualquier persona normal y social, nada de gente antisocial.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


>



Fíate de unas charos analfabetas que dicen que "no necesitas ningún permiso" siempre y cuando tengas el permiso del ayuntamiento de turno. 

Ya te indiqué loque pasa son las viviendas en terreno rústico.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Familia tradicional de hombre y mujer con hijos, donde tanto el hombre y la mujer trabajen. La mujer puede tener jornada parcial para dedicar más tiempo a cuidar a los niños, pero el padre también tiene que encargarse.
> 
> Ni ley viogen, ni divorcios de vivir a costa de la pensión del marido, ni ideología de género. Nada de familia tradicional donde solo trabaja el hombre y la mujer en casa con los niños haciendo de poco a nada. Ah, y que el padre pase tiempo con sus hijos, nada de padres ausentes cuyo único trabajo sea traer dinero a casa.
> 
> Votar que voten solo los hombres, que es al final lo que nos interesa a nosotros. Por lo demás, cualquier persona normal y social, nada de gente antisocial.



¿O sea, pides iguales responsabilidades a las mujeres pero no les das el mismo derecho a voto?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Nuestro patriota no puede con la burocracia y las tasas municipales... La burocracia tiene una AK-45, y las tasas le han atacado por sorpresa justo a la hora de la siesta.
> 
> Gran patriota caido en la lucha. DEP.



No sé a qué vienen esas ironías, pero sólo te retratan a tí. 

Yo precisamente lo que quiero es tener el menor contacto posible con el Estado omnipotente y pagar los menores impuestos y tasas posibles.

Si a tí te va el mambo, tú mismo.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Fíate de unas charos analfabetas que dicen que "no necesitas ningún permiso" siempre y cuando tengas el permiso del ayuntamiento de turno.
> 
> Ya te indiqué loque pasa son las viviendas en terreno rústico.



Que ta calles ya la boca comedoritos, nunca conseguiras nada fuera de este foro.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> _Colocación mediante grúa de los nuevos mobile-homes en un camping de la Costa Brava. _



Colocación *en un camping*. En un camping claro que se puede campar. No así en un terreno rústico aunque sea de tu propiedad. ¿Has leído las leyes que te puse?


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Colocación *en un camping*. En un camping claro que se puede campar. No así en un terreno rústico aunque sea de tu propiedad. ¿Has leído las leyes que te puse?



Si. Las he leido. Tu no.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Si. Las he leido. Tu no.



Ya se ve. Te digo que se puede acampar en un cámping o con las debidas licencias, y pones como refutación un vídeo de una casa móvil en un cámping y otro donde te dicen que tienes que tener los debidsos permisos. Tremendo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> Que ta calles ya la boca comedoritos, nunca conseguiras nada fuera de este foro.



Al ignore por subnormal.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya se ve. Te digo que se puede acampar en un cámping o con las debidas licencias, y pones como refutación un vídeo de una casa móvil en un cámping y otro donde te dicen que tienes que tener los debidsos permisos. Tremendo.



Eres un patetico troll.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Al ignore por subnormal.



Al ignore al unico de este hilo que ha intentado proponer cosas practicas. Pues mira, mucho mejor sin ti. Gracias por la inciativa, ya seguimos los demas por nuestra cuenta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 May 2020)

Bueno, ahora que el subnormal de tomate-subnormal está en el ignore por subnormal, mucho cuidado a los incautos que se crean que se puede poner una casa móvil en un terreno rústico sin permiso previo del Ayuntamiento y pago de las prescritivas tasas.

NO se puede acampar libremente ni residir en terreno rústico.


----------



## Tomate-chan (14 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Bueno, ahora que el subnormal de tomate-subnormal está en el ignore por subnormal, mucho cuidado a los incautos que se crean que se puede poner una casa móvil en un terreno rústico sin permiso previo del Ayuntamiento y pago de las prescritivas tasas.
> 
> NO se puede acampar libremente ni residir en terreno rústico.



@Hic Svnt Leones se ha retratado como un inmaduro comedoritos, patetico troll de foro al que si no le das la razon en todo te hace un sabotaje. Para liderar un proyecto como este hace falta alguien con madurez y don de gentes, dotes inexistentes en este individuo con una mente de 5 años de edad. Muy decepcionante, pero seguiremos debatiendo largamente sin este intoxicador pesimista. Y recuerdo que lo bueno de vivir bajo un sistema de libre mercado es que la propiedad privada es sagrada, y eso se aplica tambien para los terrenos rusticos.

¿Son legales las mobil-home en suelo rústico? – Urbanistica91

*En resumen;*

_*Una mobil home es considerada “edificación”, demanda servicios, y por tanto, requiere licencia urbanística municipal.*_
_*Para obtener esta licencia, la “edificación” debe cumplir las condiciones de edificación del suelo rústico o no urbanizable que le sea de aplicación (entre otros, parcela mínima, altura, volumen máximo, retranqueo a colindantes, etc).*_
_*Si se instala una mobil home sin la preceptiva licencia, esta actuación puede dar lugar a dos procedimientos: el procedimiento sancionador y la apertura de un procedimiento de restauración de la legalidad (que ulteriormente podría acabar en una orden de demolición).*_
*En principio, la instalación de una mobil home en un terreno rústico de especial protección, no parece ( a nuestro criterio y a criterio jurisprudencial), sea acto constitutivo de delito, aunque siempre habría que estudiar el caso concreto.*


----------



## Europeo Despierto (14 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> ¿O sea, pides iguales responsabilidades a las mujeres pero no les das el mismo derecho a voto?



Como los menores de edad, que al final es como se comportan muchas. La libertad conlleva responsabilidad, y las mujeres han demostrado que realmente no quieren asumir las consecuencias de sus actos, que quieren que el Estado/marido se haga cargo de ellas. 

Piensa que historicamente se hablaba de grupos vulnerables como mujeres y niños. A las mujeres se las metia en el mismo grupo que los menores de edad, y ellas no tuvieron muchos problemas con ello.


----------



## Tomate-chan (15 May 2020)

Europeo Despierto dijo:


> Como los menores de edad, que al final es como se comportan muchas. La libertad conlleva responsabilidad, y las mujeres han demostrado que realmente no quieren asumir las consecuencias de sus actos, que quieren que el Estado/marido se haga cargo de ellas.
> 
> Piensa que historicamente se hablaba de grupos vulnerables como mujeres y niños. A las mujeres se las metia en el mismo grupo que los menores de edad, y ellas no tuvieron muchos problemas con ello.



En la situacion actual es a los hombres a los que hay que considerar como grupo vulnerable respecto a las mujeres...


----------



## Europeo Despierto (15 May 2020)

Tomate-chan dijo:


> En la situacion actual es a los hombres a los que hay que considerar como grupo vulnerable respecto a las mujeres...



No te falta razón...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 May 2020)

En lo que decidas hacer tú sin depender de lo que hagan los demás.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 May 2020)

Fabero oferta 4 parcelas con terreno por cerca de 3.000€ “para que jóvenes familias construyan su nueva vivienda”


----------



## Cucumberman (15 May 2020)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> Torre-Pacheco es de derechas, pero estar allí da SIDA
> Lo que tú propones ya existe: se llama urbanizaciones privadas y las zonas cercanas a las grandes ciudades ya tienen sus áreas para blancos de derechas y de clase alta. Lo demás pronto será zona no-go.



Esas son zonas exclusivamente para gente de dinero


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 May 2020)

No creas, las reformas de casas de pueblo o pisos paco de cuenca minera salen por un pico.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (17 May 2020)

El problema no es el trabajo, sino el peligro que es casarse con una española porque con las leyes que hay si hay divorcio (y con españolas es muy normal) ella se queda la casa, los niños y la pensión, eso sí además no te falsodenuncia de violencia de género.

Mi queja es que al final, las mujeres "antifeministas" consisten en que te digan que ellas sí que les gustan que las inviten, que las compren regalos, y que el hombre sea un "caballero", o sea, un nacionalpagafantas.

Por eso digo, que ya no cuela


----------



## Europeo Despierto (17 May 2020)

En este post he comentado varias veces, mismamente ayer mismo dije esto
Hay que empezar la REPOBLACIÓN mediante una red de MUNICIPIOS PATRIOTAS

Bastaría con quitar estás leyes anti hombres, anti familia y quitar las leyes de ideología de género. Eso y educar a las niños para poder ser adultos responsables de sus vidas


----------



## Arístides (17 May 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No creas, las reformas de casas de pueblo o pisos paco de cuenca minera salen por un pico.



Es necesario, quien crea que no que lea esto:

Tres asesinatos en 1 semana, 11 asesinatos en poco mas de dos meses, dos por tiro en la cabeza, 27 apuñalados, 4 secuestros, 4 robos a punta de pistola, 5 reyertas navajeras, tiroteos, 8 policias heridos...¿ posible crisis de seguridad ?.

Algunos sucesos luctuosos en 2020 en Madrid en 2020:

- Ayuso pide ayuda militar para frenar a los MENAS.
- 12 asesinatos,
- 27 apuñalados,
- 4 secuestros,
- 8 policías heridos,
- 5 atracos pistola en mano,
- 6 reyertas entre bandas,
- mas de 6 atracos con mataleon,
- alunizajes, uno en Xanadu,
- palizas y robos por menas a ancianos.



*Brutal asesinato en Madrid: lo acuchillan en el cuello cuando regresaba a casa con su esposa

Brutal asesinato en Madrid: lo acuchillan en el cuello cuando regresaba a casa con su esposa.


El suceso se produjo alrededor de las 2:00 del día de hoy en la calle Hinojosa del Duque del distrito de San BlasCarlos .

Hidalgo@carloshidalgo_Actualizado:08/03/2020.

Brutal asesinato en Madrid. Un hombre, de unos cincuenta años, ha sido acuchillado en el cuello mientras volvía a casa con su esposa. 


El suceso se produjo alrededor de las 2:00 de la mañana en la calle Hinojosa del Duque del distrito de San Blas.

Al lugar acudieron agentes de seguridad ciudadana que se encargaron de confirmar el fallecimiento y asegurar el lugar de los hechos para proteger posibles indicios.






===============================

¿Quién ha matado a un hombre en El Molar y se ha dado a la fuga?


Un joven de 29 años herido tras recibir hasta 13 cuchilladas durante una reyerta en Chamberí | | Gacetín Madrid


Herido leve un joven pese a ser acuchillado 13 veces por otro en Chamberí

Un herido leve y tres identificados en una pelea de jóvenes en Valdemoro


SEGUIMIENTO DE SECUESTROS 2020 (4).

Noticia: - Actualizacion 15/2: otro SECUESTRO?, tras el escalofriante rapto de un hombre en su coche a punta de navaja en pleno Madrid, para robarle


OTRAS NOTICIAS.
Noticia: - ¿MEJICANIZACIÓN?. Anciana ASESINADA, principal sospechoso un POLICIA LOCAL de Madrid, para cobrar su HERENCIA (9eno asesinato de 2020)

Pelea a navajazos en la central del Summa 112

Un técnico del 112 de Madrid apuñala a un compañero en una riña en la sede de las emergencias

Noticia: - Colombiano APUÑALADO en una nueva REYERTA NAVAJERA, la quinta+21 apuñalados ( 2020).

Un joven, herido tras una reyerta en La Cubierta de Leganés

Sociedad: - INMIGRACION: dos apuñalados mas, ECUATORIANO apuñalado y otro apuñalado en Tetuan (Madrid). 20 apuñalados en menos de 2 meses (2020)


Un joven detenido por acuchillar a otro en el rastro de Tetuán


Detenida una joven de 28 años tras apuñalar a su novio en su domicilio de Parla (Madrid)




--------------------------
Noticia: - ACTUALIZACIÓN:¿EJECUCIÓN-SICARIATO?.Individuo se acerca a mujer y le DISPARA en CABEZA frente su familia en la calle. Victima trabajaba en PROSTIBULO.

Le pegó dos tiros en la cabeza en la calle y la mató: un cliente del bar de alterne, sospechoso


Muere una mujer por un disparo en la cabeza en pleno centro de Madrid - Muere una mujer por un disparo en la cabeza en pleno centro de Madrid

Disparan en la cabeza a una mujer en plena calle en Ciudad Lineal




Disparan en la cabeza a una mujer en plena calle en Ciudad Lineal




Disparan en la cabeza a una mujer en plena calle en Ciudad Lineal
Información del autor*


*
Una mujer de 40 años ha resultado herida muy grave al recibir un disparo en la cabeza a la altura del número de la calle Virgen de los Reyes
un hombre corpulento con una gorra negra se ha acercado a la mujer y le ha disparado
*
*EUROPA PRESS*


*
Compartir en Facebook
Compartir en Twitter
Compartir en Whatsapp
Compartir en Messenger
*
*26/02/2020 20:30 | Actualizado 26/02/2020 21:21

Una mujer de 40 años ha resultado herida muy grave tras recibir un disparo en plena calle a la altura del número 4 de la calle Virgen de los Reyes, en el distrito de Ciudad Lineal, según han informado fuentes policiales y de Emergencias Madrid a Europa Press.

Los hechos han tenido lugar este tarde cuando, según han indicado a Europa Press fuentes conocedoras del caso, un hombre corpulento con una gorra negra se ha acercado a la mujer y le ha disparado.

Sanitarios del Samur-Protección Civil han atendido a la mujer,que se encontraba en parada cardiorrespiratoria que han logrado revertir tras practicar maniobras de reanimación durante más de media hora
Una UVI móvil del Samur le ha trasladado al Hospital Gregorio Marañón y en el trayecto ha vuelto a entrar en parada, consiguiendo los efectivos del Samur volver a revertirla. Así, la víctima del tiroteo ha ingresado en el centro hospitalario en estado muy grave.

A su vez, una psicóloga del Samur ha asistido a familiares de la víctima, que estaban con ella en el momento de los hechos y se encontraban muy afectados.
RELACIONADO*


*
MADRID
Una mujer de 78 años, asesinada por su marido en Fuenlabrada
Sucesos Tiroteo Distrito de Ciudad Lineal
*
*La Policía Nacional se ha hecho cargo de la investigación y Policía Municipal de Madrid colabora con ellos.


Otros sucesos en 2020:


Mad Max: - Sigue el "TERROR NAVAJERO": "Detenido por amenazar con un CUCHILLO de 40 cm en Vallecas, Madrid"

Crimen en Anchuelo: la mafia okupa sospechosa del asesinato cobraba 1.500 euros por piso

Hallada una persona muerta en una vivienda en Madrid

El joven asesinado en Anchuelo fue amenazado y atacado por una mafia que okupaba y



ATAQUES CON MATALEON.

Detenidos en Arganzuela por robar mediante el estrangulamiento 'mataleón'

La técnica del ‘Mataleón’ se instala en Madrid: Un método de robo que puede causar daños graves e incluso la muerte

"Mi cerebro solo piensa en que me va a matar"

Detenido por siete robos con el método de 'mataleón' en el sur de Madrid

Ver archivo adjunto 237378





Aumentan los robos por el método del 'mataleón' en Parla
Aumentan los robos por el método del 'mataleón' en Parla






ROBOS

Desvalijan un tienda de móviles en Fuenlabrada próxima a una comisaría de Policía y al ayuntamiento


Detenidos dos butroneros 'pillados' por las cámaras de tiendas de Las Rozas y Colmenar Viejo

Policías con metralletas evitaron el robo en un supermercado de la calle Bailén

Persecución de película con cinco detenidos tras intentar robar un restaurante en Torrejón

Nuevo robo con el método del alunizaje en una pastelería de Arroyomolinos

Espectacular robo con alunizaje en el centro comercial Xanadú
Espectacular robo con alunizaje en el centro comercial Xanadú



Espectacular robo con alunizaje en el centro comercial Xanadú

Una banda asaltó a primera hora de la mañana el establecimiento y arrampló con objetos de distintas tiendas 









Carlos HidalgoSEGUIRMADRID Actualizado:26/01/2020 00:52h Guardar

Noticias relacionadas*




*
Espectacular alunizaje y persecución desde Serrano al «Pirulí»
*
*De película. Así fue el robo cometido a primera hora de la mañana de ayer en el centro comercial Xanadú, en Arroyomolinos, uno de los más famosos de Madrid.
A las 7.22 horas, una banda compuesta por tres individuos estampó un coche de la marca BMW robado en uno de los accesos al mastodóntico comercio y lo metió hasta el pasillo principal, de espaldas.
En las imágenes de las cámaras de seguridad, a las que ha tenido acceso ABC, se puede ver cómo los tres individuos van con la cara tapada, con abrigos y gorras, para evitar ser identificados. Por su forma de moverse y complexión, todo indica que son bastante jóvenes.

Una vez en el interior, sacan grandes bolsas de rafia y cada uno penetra en una tienda distinta. Uno de ellos lo hace en una que hay junto a una cafetería arrastrándose y reptando literalmente, hasta conseguir entrar, como si de una gatera se tratara.



CINCO ATRACOS PISTOLA EN MANO.

Roban a punta de pistola una perra preparada para ayudar a una niña con discapacidad

Tres trabajadoras, asaltadas y golpeadas en un centro de masajes de Ciudad Lineal

Pánico en un Burger King durante un atraco pistola en mano


Tres trabajadoras, asaltadas y golpeadas en un centro de masajes de Ciudad Lineal

OTRAS NOTICIAS





MENAS 2020



Sociedad: - Dos compañias ABANDONAN la ciudad: "Oleada de vandalismo y ROBOS en las motos de alquiler" en Madrid. MENAs?

Una noche con los menas de Hortaleza: fugas, adicción al pegamento y sueños frustrados


Menas del centro de Hortaleza en Madrid: reyertas, robos, persecuciones policiales y detenciones

Grupos de menas impulsan la subida del 200% de los atracos en el centro

Noticia: - Vecinos en twiter: presuntos MENAS roban y dan PALIZA a anciano y a su cuidador en Madrid y VIDEO "Arde Lavapies":heroina, peleas, robos

Inmigración: - Actualizacion 12/2: Diarios se hacen eco de la violencia de presuntos MENAS en Lavapies.Video de algarada MENA, "Barrio ATERRORIZADO"


Inmigración: - "Banda de menores ATERRORIZA Fuenlabrada". Posibles MENAS ?.Magrebies detenidos.

Mad Max: - VIDEO Y ACTUALIZACION 7/11: PELEA BANDAS en centro de MENAS. MENAS ultra violentos "ARMADOS con barras, CUCHILLOS, botellas." en Madrid.

Mad Max: - MENAS en MADRID: ventanas arrancadas, amenazas, agresiones, robos entre menas.

Madrid (Hortaleza) 15/7/19: “la banda del disolvente” (MENAS),"atemorizan a los vecinos,“solo piensan en robarnos y atacarnos”,"atracos", "cuchillos"

Panico en lavapies (Madrid):MENAS a machetazos,narcopisos,barrios sin Ley.VOX y los medios denuncian

MENAS en Madrid piden su paga:robos,golpes,policia desbordada en Casa de Campo

--------------------------------------------------
Okupan un hotel entero

Sigue el "terror navajero": Los navajeros siembran de terror Madrid: 25 apuñalados y un muerto en peleas en dos meses*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 May 2020)

Arístides dijo:


> Es necesario, quien crea que no que lea esto:
> 
> Tres asesinatos en 1 semana, 11 asesinatos en poco mas de dos meses, dos por tiro en la cabeza, 27 apuñalados, 4 secuestros, 4 robos a punta de pistola, 5 reyertas navajeras, tiroteos, 8 policias heridos...¿ posible crisis de seguridad ?.
> 
> ...



Ano como el Krakatoa y a lloriquear copiando y pegando en diferentes temas.

Rabieta de niño de 4 años.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Jun 2020)

Otra buena razón para huir de las colmenas atestadas de marrónidos y rogelios: Así esta Zaragoza ahora mismo.. Ordas de inmigrantes asaltan la capital


----------



## Tomate-chan (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Jun 2020)

Depende de los cómodo que te sientas, los servicios de que dispongas, y tu disposición a ir a otro lugar con menos votontos del Partido Asesino, de Izmierda Hundida y de Porremos.

Siempre es preferible pocos a muchos habitantes, y menos a más giliprogres. El voto es orientativo, claro, luego municipio con voto rojeras puede estar lleno de gente maravillosa, y a la inversa.


----------



## kaikus (15 Jun 2020)

Patriotas, casas, tierras, con todos los servicios, todos los que quieras !!!...
Pero mujeres patriotas que quieran una vida en el campo y educar a sus hijos en la naturaleza, no abundan !!!...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (15 Jun 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador. Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya. Sin cajas de resistencia, planificación o cosas poco de fiar, por la facilidad para infiltrarse y corromper una organización semejante. Es simple y llanamente obrar en consecuencia: te mudas y listo. Si puedes convences a los que tengan ideas afines de que sigan el ejemplo. Free State Project | Liberty Lives in New Hampshire
> 
> ...



La mayoría de municipios con problemas de despoblación tienen las tierras ya en poder de las familias en las que tienen que estar, las administran desde la ciudad y han dejado en los pueblos a los cuatro viejos que no se quieren mover. No admiten más que a domingueros hijos del pueblo y menos al "patriota" promedio, que quiere todas las comodidades y vivir de ser broker y trapichero. A la que vean que no vais a trabajar (porque en general no tenéis ni puta idea), os harán la vida imposible.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (15 Jun 2020)

kaikus dijo:


> Patriotas, casas, tierras, con todos los servicios, todos los que quieras !!!...
> Pero mujeres patriotas que quieran una vida en el campo y educar a sus hijos en la naturaleza, no abundan !!!...



Casas y tierras lo dudo mucho. Las casas, a medida que los viejos van muriendo, se van cerrando y no pasa nada. Si quieres pagar las burradas que piden en un pueblo muerto, bien. Si no, ahí se quedan. Y las tierras no se sueltan, que dan PAC. Y menos a gente de fuera, que cuando se acercan, no es a nada bueno. Lo de la "repoblación" es una camama de nivel, en los pueblos no queremos ver a nadie.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Jun 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> La mayoría de municipios con problemas de despoblación tienen las tierras ya en poder de las familias en las que tienen que estar, las administran desde la ciudad y han dejado en los pueblos a los cuatro viejos que no se quieren mover. No admiten más que a domingueros hijos del pueblo y menos al "patriota" promedio, que quiere todas las comodidades y vivir de ser broker y trapichero. A la que vean que no vais a trabajar (porque en general no tenéis ni puta idea), os harán la vida imposible.





Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Casas y tierras lo dudo mucho. Las casas, a medida que los viejos van muriendo, se van cerrando y no pasa nada. Si quieres pagar las burradas que piden en un pueblo muerto, bien. Si no, ahí se quedan. Y las tierras no se sueltan, que dan PAC. Y menos a gente de fuera, que cuando se acercan, no es a nada bueno. Lo de la "repoblación" es una camama de nivel, en los pueblos no queremos ver a nadie.



Otro giliprogre preocupado con el poder de la idea, gracias por pasarte a demostrar que estáis en modo pánico.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Jun 2020)

Pues yo mismo.

Bastante más gente ha escapado a los pueblos con esto del coronabicho, y se propone hacerlo permanente.

La cosa es hacerlo por propia salud, seguridad y prosperidad, no airearlo públicamente.


----------



## Registrador (16 Jun 2020)

@Hic Svnt Leones si voy con mi Tesla a la aldea y me quiero instalarme alli con paneles solares me dejas? Solo se puede utilizar carbon nacional en los municipios patriotas?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Jun 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Otro giliprogre preocupado con el poder de la idea, gracias por pasarte a demostrar que estáis en modo pánico.



Vaya argumento, chaval 

Yo te digo lo que hay en los pueblos, luego tú eres dueño de hacerte las pajas que quieras. Ya te digo yo que tu "genial idea" es la variedad facha de las comunas de hippies y los porretas que vienen a los pueblos pretendiendo alimentarse del sol de la mañana y huyen a las dos semanas aterrorizados, perdona que me descojone. 

En el pueblo, da igual si eres podemita, sociata, pepero o franquista, prque todos van a una: ir al pleno del Ayuntamiento para controlar el "qué hay de lo mío" y tener atada la PAC y toda la panoplia de subvenciones adicionales. 
En el pueblo, apreciado flipado, ser patriota no suma puntos adicionales como en las mierda ciudades. Si eres franquista y el que "tiene mano" desde tiempos inmemoriales es del PSOE, se vota al del PSOE, qué coño. Por otra parte ser de fuera SIEMPRE RESTA PUNTOS, salvo que seas mujer, venezolana o cubana con curvas y vengas a dar de comer a los viejos y alegrarles la vista a los hijos. 
Lo de "huir a los pueblos" sea por la naturaleza, las crisis, el precio de la vivienda, falta de trabajo, hippismo o "patriotismo", es más viejo que el cagar, y la gente de pueblo está muy quemada de los charlatanes que vienen a poner monorraíles o "huertos ecológicos". Los de pueblo estamos quemados de los "listos" de ciudad que os creéis que al pueblo no llegan las noticias y que pensáis que entre tanta extensión, habrá sitios sin dueño para establecerse y que encontraréis gente que no conoce el valor de las cosas y os venderán tierras y casas a precio de chollo y en mensualidades.

Vete a tomar por culo, patán


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Jun 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Otra buena razón para huir de las colmenas atestadas de marrónidos y rogelios: Así esta Zaragoza ahora mismo.. Ordas de inmigrantes asaltan la capital



Claro, y te quieres venir al pueblo a estafar a un viejo y revender a precio de oro porque has visto en A3 que la gente quiere huir de las ciudades POR EL COVID.

Brillante. Ten cuidado, que cualquier viejecito ciego de los que están tomando el sol te puede dejar en pelotas, gañán. Y de postre, entre los hijos y nietos te muelen a palos y te atan al pilón cabeza abajo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Jun 2020)

Arístides dijo:


> Es necesario, quien crea que no que lea esto:
> 
> Tres asesinatos en 1 semana, 11 asesinatos en poco mas de dos meses, dos por tiro en la cabeza, 27 apuñalados, 4 secuestros, 4 robos a punta de pistola, 5 reyertas navajeras, tiroteos, 8 policias heridos...¿ posible crisis de seguridad ?.
> 
> ...




XDDDD... la variedad facha de los autobuses de hippies comesoldelamañana. En los pueblos, si no tenéis tierras, podéis limpiar culos de señores con Alzheimer y para eso hay overbooking. Y hay internet, así que aquí Amazon va como un tiro. Podéis venir como testigos de Jehová, aunque no les abrimos la puerta.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (16 Jun 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues yo mismo.
> 
> Bastante más gente ha escapado a los pueblos con esto del coronabicho, y se propone hacerlo permanente.
> 
> La cosa es hacerlo por propia salud, seguridad y prosperidad, no airearlo públicamente.



"Adquirido".

Te habrás quedado en el paro y un familiar te habrá prestado una casa con goteras en un pueblo muerto de Soria, mangante.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jun 2020)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> "Adquirido".
> 
> *Te habrás quedado en el paro y un familiar te habrá prestado una casa con goteras en un pueblo muerto de Soria, mangante*.



Diría que nos estás contando tu vida, mangarrán. No proyectes.  



Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Vaya argumento, chaval
> 
> Yo te digo lo que hay en los pueblos, luego tú eres dueño de hacerte las pajas que quieras. Ya te digo yo que tu "genial idea" es la variedad facha de las comunas de hippies y los porretas que vienen a los pueblos pretendiendo alimentarse del sol de la mañana y huyen a las dos semanas aterrorizados, perdona que me descojone.
> 
> ...



No todos los pueblos son agrícolas.

No todos los pueblerinos son subnormales giliprogres como tú.

Ajo y agua, escocidillo.

La Repoblación Patriótica es ya un hecho.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Jun 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> @Hic Svnt Leones si voy con mi Tesla a la aldea y me quiero instalarme alli con paneles solares me dejas? Solo se puede utilizar carbon nacional en los municipios patriotas?



Mientras no pilles subvención por mí bien.

La microhidráulica es otra opción, hay muchos saltos aprovechables de antiguos molinos y minicentrales, pero es un Cristo obtener permiso de los rojazos ecoprogres hijos de la grandísima puta de las Confederaciones Hidrográficas.

Para todo lo demás, Dios, Patria, Rey y Carbón.

Una chimenea con buena leña de roble es estupenda, pero si hay que calentar un casoplón en la montaña asturleonesa sólo el carbón te salvará.

De la factura de la luz y la garantía de suministro eléctrico mejor ni hablamos.

*CARBÓN O DERROICIÓN*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Jun 2020)

Se alquila bar por 50 euros en Tolibia de Arriba


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (5 Jul 2020)

Para repoblar hacen falta mujeres, cosa que los incel patrioteros no sabéis ni qué es.


----------



## ertdyugiop`kiu657890 (9 Jul 2020)

NECESARIO

@eL PERRO @La estrella del desierto @Bruce Wayne


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Jul 2020)

Pero si este puto hilo no es mas que una copia de otro igual que abri yo.

Pero fue antes de saber que erais todos subnormales hijos de puta chupabarandillas asesinos de toros. Ahora ya se que este pais esta perdido


----------



## Feyerabend (9 Jul 2020)

Se ha avanzado algo de la propuesta de este hilo?


----------



## ertdyugiop`kiu657890 (9 Jul 2020)

Hay que subvencionar gimnasios de máxima calidad, suplementacion, alimentación de calidad, espacios de relax para absorver vitamina D y zumito.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Jul 2020)

Up.


----------



## Chichimango (25 Jul 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Sólo discrepo en tu visión de ESPAÑA e imagino que visión del resto de países europeos: todos ellos fueron creados por minorías pdoerhabientes mirando por sus intereses; jamás ningún pueblo europeo se dotó de un Estado para organizarse; todos los estados europeos fueron impuestos al pueblo a sangre y fuego...
> 
> Una vez dicho esto, es comprensible que la idea de ESPAÑA esté interiorizada por la mayoría de españoles, dado que viene de muchos siglos; pero eso no debe hacernos olvidar que ESPAÑA, como ESTADO, es un constructo artificial, igual que el resto de ESTADOS... Por tanto, y mal que pese a los españolistas, no hay que defender ESPAÑA, sino los pueblos que fueron obligados a sumarse a ese constructo diseñado desde el poder: gallegos, castellanos, vascos, catalanes, etc. (y con esto no digo estar a favor de los secesionismos, por la sencilla razón de que son dirigidos por las élites de poder locales para crear otros ESTADOS igual de ilegítimos, y no por el PUEBLO).
> 
> ...



Señor Rodrigo Mora,

mientras persista usted en su hispanofobia, su movimiento (que por lo demás tiene cosas interesantes) está condenado a la insignificancia, casi a la clandestinidad. Solo le apoyarán algunos nacionalistas vascos y catalanes, esos a los que usted tanto hace la rosca en sus libros y en sus vídeos. 

Según repetidas encuestas, cerca del 90% de los españoles se sienten eso, españoles, en mayor o menor medida. No puede usted luchar contra ello, a no ser que pretenda que su movimiento sea vocacionalmente minoritario. Acepte que la gente se siente española, y que cada vez que usted les niega esa condición, les está ofendiendo.


----------



## Otto_69 (25 Jul 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> En *EEUU*, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador. Bastantes de ellos se han mudado ya. Sin cajas de resistencia, planificación o cosas poco de fiar, por la facilidad para infiltrarse y corromper una organización semejante. Es simple y llanamente obrar en consecuencia: te mudas y listo. Si puedes convences a los que tengan ideas afines de que sigan el ejemplo. Free State Project | Liberty Lives in New Hampshire
> 
> ...



Me parece que buscando por el norte te has olvidado de la region mas conservadora de España y la que tiene mas nucleos de poblacion abandonados.
Resultado votaciones 2020...

Mapa de las elecciones en Galicia: consulta quién ha ganado en cada municipio


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Jul 2020)

Otto_69 dijo:


> Me parece que buscando por el norte te has olvidado de la region mas conservadora de España y la que tiene mas nucleos de poblacion abandonados.
> Resultado votaciones 2020...
> 
> Mapa de las elecciones en Galicia: consulta quién ha ganado en cada municipio



Precisamente planteo evitar la repoblación de pueblos abandonados por el coste y los innúmeros obstáculos adminsitrativos.

En cambio, tienes muchos pueblos ya con todos los servicios.

En todo caso, indico unos cuántos municipios gallegos de interés (no es una lista exhaustiva): Listado de municipios patrióticos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL

Y el voto de las autonómicas es irrelevante en Galicia. El PP tiene una red clientelar dependiente de que Frijolito siga en la Xunta. Y Frijolito es NWO total, hasta con amiguitos narcochavistas.

Y hay unos núcleos muy duros de benegaitas nazi-onanistas y sociatas descontrolados.


----------



## Alex Cosma (25 Jul 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> Señor Rodrigo Mora,
> 
> mientras persista usted en su hispanofobia, su movimiento (que por lo demás tiene cosas interesantes) está condenado a la insignificancia, casi a la clandestinidad. Solo le apoyarán algunos nacionalistas vascos y catalanes, esos a los que usted tanto hace la rosca en sus libros y en sus vídeos.
> 
> Según repetidas encuestas, cerca del* 90% de los españoles se sienten eso, españoles*, en mayor o menor medida. No puede usted luchar contra ello, a no ser que pretenda que su movimiento sea vocacionalmente minoritario. Acepte que la gente se siente española, y que cada vez que usted les niega esa condición, les está ofendiendo.



Todo aquel que se sienta ALGO antes que humano, no es humano, es ALGO.... es una cosa.
En el caso de los que se sienten españoles, alemanes, italianos, etc. se sienten como quieren que se sientan los que crearon esos ESTADOS... quieren que se sientan SÚBDITOS.

Allá cada cual con lo que quiere sentir... El caso es que esos españoles que tanto quieren a ESPAÑA están siendo EXTERMINADOS por el ESTADO ESPAÑOL.

Amáis a vuestro exterminador, y los alemanes al suyo, y los italianos al suyo....


----------



## Fondo de Maniobra (25 Jul 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> Señor Rodrigo Mora,
> 
> mientras persista usted en su hispanofobia, su movimiento (que por lo demás tiene cosas interesantes) está condenado a la insignificancia, casi a la clandestinidad. Solo le apoyarán algunos nacionalistas vascos y catalanes, esos a los que usted tanto hace la rosca en sus libros y en sus vídeos.
> 
> Según repetidas encuestas, cerca del 90% de los españoles se sienten eso, españoles, en mayor o menor medida. No puede usted luchar contra ello, a no ser que pretenda que su movimiento sea vocacionalmente minoritario. Acepte que la gente se siente española, y que cada vez que usted les niega esa condición, les está ofendiendo.



Félix en ningún momento pone en duda la identidad nacional de, por ejemplo, los habitantes de Madrid. Él (en este caso en concreto) considera legítimo por ser verdaderamente de origen popular su consideración como "castellanos". Castellanos de Madrid, tan digno como un Vasco de Guipúzcoa o un aragonés de Teruel. 
Castilla Nación natural por popular. 

En cambio, considera que el concepto "español" es una creación del enemigo (la élite) y en realidad y de buena fe tiene razón.
A mí también me produce una contradicción muy fuerte pues tengo que reconocer que yo me siento español. 
Pero al César lo que es del César.


----------



## Chichimango (25 Jul 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Todo aquel que se sienta ALGO antes que humano, no es humano, es ALGO.... es una cosa.
> En el caso de los que se sienten españoles, alemanes, italianos, etc. se sienten como quieren que se sientan los que crearon esos ESTADOS... quieren que se sientan SÚBDITOS.
> 
> Allá cada cual con lo que quiere sentir... El caso es que esos españoles que tanto quieren a ESPAÑA están siendo EXTERMINADOS por el ESTADO ESPAÑOL.
> ...



No sé a quien se refiere, señor Rodrigo Mora, porque yo por supuesto que me siento humano antes que español, como supongo que usted se sentirá humano antes que castellano. Ese planteamiento suyo, me va a perdonar, es una gilipollez como un piano.

Usted siempre ataca al estado español pero nunca al gobierno vasco, por ejemplo, que es su extensión natural en aquellas tierras. Y que, por cierto, es el que en estos momentos obliga a todos los vascos a ir con bozal por la calle. No es el infame gobierno de España, no: es el gobierno vasco, que tomaría el puesto de aquel en caso de independencia. Porque no se olvide de una cosa: todos esos nacionalistas vascos que le dejan mensajes en sus vídeos y que le invitan a dar conferencias, lo que desean es sustituir el estado español por el estado vasco. No lo dude ni por un segundo. Usted para ellos solo es un compañero de viaje pintoresco y enfurruñado que habla mal de España. 

Y por cierto, súbdito será su padre, si es que todavía vive que usted tiene ya una edad provecta.


----------



## Alex Cosma (25 Jul 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> No sé a quien se refiere, señor Rodrigo Mora, porque yo por supuesto que me siento humano antes que español, como supongo que usted se sentirá humano antes que castellano. Ese planteamiento suyo, me va a perdonar, es una gilipollez como un piano.
> 
> Usted siempre ataca al estado español pero nunca al gobierno vasco, por ejemplo, que es su extensión natural en aquellas tierras. Y que, por cierto, es el que en estos momentos obliga a todos los vascos a ir con bozal por la calle. No es el infame gobierno de España, no: es el gobierno vasco, que tomaría el puesto de aquel en caso de independencia. Porque no se olvide de una cosa: todos esos nacionalistas vascos que le dejan mensajes en sus vídeos y que le invitan a dar conferencias, lo que desean es sustituir el estado español por el estado vasco. No lo dude ni por un segundo. Usted para ellos solo es un compañero de viaje pintoresco y enfurruñado que habla mal de España.
> 
> Y por cierto, súbdito será su padre, si es que todavía vive que usted tiene ya una edad provecta.



1- No soy Félix Rodrigo Mora.
2- Félix Rodrigo Mora (y yo) criticamos más y mejor que tú a cualquier Estado, comunidad autónoma y ayuntamiento, presentes, pasados y futuros.

Ningún nacionalista invita a Félix Rodrigo Mora y si le invitan Félix va... y va ponerles a caldo, como fue en su momento a una conferencia de neonazis (y les dijo lo que les tenía que decir acerca de cualquier ESTADO, incluido y sobre todo el NAZI). Félix va donde le llaman independientemente de la adscripción, ideología e intenciones de quien le invita... Eso es LIBERTAD. Tú eres sectario.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Jul 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> 1- No soy Félix Rodrigo Mora.
> 2- Félix Rodrigo Mora (y yo) criticamos más y mejor que tú a cualquier Estado, comunidad autónoma y ayuntamiento, presentes, pasados y futuros.
> 
> Ningún nacionalista invita a Félix Rodrigo Mora y si le invitan Félix va... y va ponerles a caldo, como fue en su momento a una conferencia de neonazis (y les dijo lo que les tenía que decir acerca de cualquier ESTADO, incluido y sobre todo el NAZI). Félix va donde le llaman independientemente de la adscripción, ideología e intenciones de quien le invita... Eso es LIBERTAD. Tú eres sectario.



Encima me llama sectario el iluminado este.

Tú no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es la libertad. Estás tan ofuscado con tus propias ensoñaciones ruralistas que no ves más allá de tu viejo culo. Un filósofo a la violeta que se lee un puñado de libros y ya cree que puede arreglar el mundo. Ese eres tú, y por eso te siguen cuatro gatos. Y menos mal: líbreme el cielo de aquellos que se envuelven en la bandera de la libertad.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Jul 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> Encima me llama sectario el iluminado este.
> 
> Tú no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es la libertad. Estás tan ofuscado con tus propias ensoñaciones ruralistas que no ves más allá de tu viejo culo. Un filósofo a la violeta que se lee un puñado de libros y ya cree que puede arreglar el mundo. Ese eres tú, y por eso te siguen cuatro gatos. Y menos mal: líbreme el cielo de aquellos que se envuelven en la bandera de la libertad.



Buen truco hablar con una tercera persona que no está presente; así no tienes que responder porque no sabes que responder, más que con insultos.


----------



## Chichimango (26 Jul 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Buen truco hablar con una tercera persona que no está presente; así no tienes que responder porque no sabes que responder, más que con insultos.



Te he respondido, Rodrigo, otra cosa es que no entiendas un carajo.

A pastar.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Jul 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> Te he respondido, Rodrigo, otra cosa es que no entiendas un carajo.
> 
> A pastar.



¿Que se siente haciendo lo que haces? ¿Placer?


----------



## Chichimango (26 Jul 2020)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> ¿Que se siente haciendo lo que haces? ¿Placer?



Te mando al ignore porque no mereces otra cosa.

Hasta siempre.


----------



## Alex Cosma (26 Jul 2020)

Chichimango dijo:


> Te mando al ignore porque no mereces otra cosa.
> 
> Hasta siempre.



Gracias.


----------



## Percentil99 (26 Jul 2020)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Ago 2020)

¿Cuántos insensatos languidecerán en zulos inmundos por no haber abandonado las colmenas infestadas de marrónidos a tiempo?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Ago 2020)

*Censo provincial de foreros patriotas*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Ago 2020)

Up.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Ago 2020)

Up up.


----------



## Dr_Miller (24 Ago 2020)

Hacia rutas salvajes. Gran película.


----------



## jorobachov (24 Ago 2020)

El Ejido, buen sitio sin moronegrada , clima buenísimo , yo ni me lo pensaba


----------



## nelsoncito (24 Ago 2020)

Mmmmm... es una idea interesante. Se podría formar una comunidad que garantizara agua, comida y techo a sus integrantes. A partir de ahí, todo lo que hiciera un miembro de la comunidad la haría más fuerte.

Una idea es establecerse en un pueblo con pocos habitantes hasta lograr el control político de su ayuntamiento por pura demografía.

Es un proyecto para gente con las ideas muy claras y muchas ganas de trabajar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Ago 2020)

No hay ninguna iniciativa.

La iniciativa es huir de las colmenas a pueblos, buscando los que no sean nidos de giliprogres.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Ago 2020)

La belleza de la idea radica en que no hace falta ir a aldeas a aspirar a la autarquía agraria (que ni va con mis ideas liberales ni considero posible), hay pueblos de todos los tamaños, con industria y sin ella.

Donde puede ir juntándose gente de ideas afines.

Y luego empezar a colaborar con otros municipios en los puntos en común.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Ago 2020)

Arriba.


----------



## Arístides (27 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Arriba.



Te ayudo. 

Seguimiento:

*Sucesos: - Seguimiento: 20 asesinatos, hasta 4 en 1 SEMANA (2 x tiro en cabeza), 55 apuñalados,4 secuestros, >20 mataleones, 5 atracos a pistola.

Sucesos: - SEGUIMIENTO MULTICULTURAL: ATAQUES a policias en Madrid*

Semana negra, estas son las notícias publicadas por varios medios:

*1. Herido por ataque de presuntos MENAs:*

Inmigración: - Presuntos MENAs atracan con VIOLENCIA y hieren a un hombre en pleno centro de Madrid

*2. Apuñalado (55 de 2020), muy grave:*

Muy grave un joven de 26 años tras ser apuñalado a la altura del corazón en Usera

*3. Apuñalado (54 de 2020), muerto , DEP:*

Sociedad: - Nuevo ASESINATO: APUÑALADO (número 54) en reyerta MULTICULTURAL en Ambite (Madrid)

*4. Apuñalado (53 de 2020), muy grave.*

Sociedad: - Herido GRAVE tras ser APUÑALADO (número 53) en Torrejón


*5. Ataque navajero a policías, 2 agentes heridos + 1 herido por disparos.*

Sociedad: - Herido por DISPAROS tras atacar CUCHILLO en mano a la policia en Leganes


*6. Atraco a punta de cuchillo. *

Inmigración: - DOMINICANO atraca CUCHILLO en mano a mujer y le roba el teléfono en Vallecas


*7. Atraco a punta de navaja.*

Sociedad: - Perpetra a 20 atracos a PUNTA DE NAVAJA a menores en Madrid

*4. Robo, 3 agentes heridos.*

Sociedad: - Tres policías heridos y un coche de policia dañado tras un intento de robo en Barajas





*MENAs:*

Inmigración: - Presuntos MENAs atracan con VIOLENCIA y hieren a un hombre en pleno centro de Madrid


*Menas Nuestros niños: Una veintena de «mataleones» y más de diez robos a navaja en la Casa de Campo

Noticia: - <<<Fotos:NO ojos sensibles>>>. ABC: "REVIENTAN a botellazos LA CABEZA a un hombre para robarle en la Casa de Campo". "La violencia no cesa"

Noticia: - La Razon 6/7:¨ZONA DE GUERRA¨, 20 MENAS cortan carretera+APEDREAN a vecinos ,«tenemos MIEDO, estamos hartos»,"robos a puñetazos y MATALEON"


Sociedad: - <<<MENAS>>>. La Razón, FOTO: Vecinos de la Casa de Campo encuentran "ARSENALES" de piedras y palos de los MENAs

Sociedad: - "Los menas se hacen con el control de la Casa de Campo:múltiples robos y palizas". Enorme aumento de robos con violencia a puñetazos o con mataleon".

Noticia: - 3 MENAS asaltan con escalo una vivienda en Moncloa

Sucesos: - Escalofriante VIDEO:jovenes presuntos MENAS ASALTAN y destrozan restaurante + ROMPEN BOTELLA en cabeza de vecino, Casa de Campo/Batan


Inmigración: - "Polvorin en la Casa de Campo","aumento de los robos tras el confinamiento","hasta 3 robos al dia" (MENAs)

Sucesos: - Escalofriante VIDEO:jovenes presuntos MENAS ASALTAN y destrozan restaurante + ROMPEN BOTELLA en cabeza de vecino, Casa de Campo/Batan


Inmigración: - ACTUALIZACIÓN.Nación Digital:"Jauría de MENAs atracan a mujer y APEDREAN a vecinos que fueron a socorrerla". Dos HERIDOS EN LA CABEZA

Marroquíes atracan con MATALEON a anciana de 92 años en Vallecas

Coronabicho: - Actualización 3/6: Nueva agresión de moros (Alcorcón). Ayuso solicita ayuda MILITAR para FRENAR a los MENAS


Noticia: - Telemadrid:Banda de MENAS "ATRACABAN con VIOLENCIA EXTREMA a menores", 14 menores detenidos por ROBOS con armas blancas/PUÑOS AMERICANOS en Madrid

INSOSTENIBLE: 3 de cada cuatro menores detenidos en Madrid, son MENAS: Se disparan los atracos violentos en la madrileña Casa de Campo

Noticia: - El Mundo:"Madrid refuerza las patrullas nocturnas en Casa de Campo por el aumento de la delincuencia MENA".17 detenciones en 2 meses sólo en Hortaleza*


Inmigración: - "Polvorin en la Casa de Campo","aumento de los robos tras el confinamiento","hasta 3 robos al dia" (MENAs)

*Sociedad: - Dos compañias ABANDONAN la ciudad: "Oleada de vandalismo y ROBOS en las motos de alquiler" en Madrid. MENAs?

Una noche con los menas de Hortaleza: fugas, adicción al pegamento y sueños frustrados


Menas del centro de Hortaleza en Madrid: reyertas, robos, persecuciones policiales y detenciones

Grupos de menas impulsan la subida del 200% de los atracos en el centro

Noticia: - Vecinos en twiter: presuntos MENAS roban y dan PALIZA a anciano y a su cuidador en Madrid y VIDEO "Arde Lavapies":heroina, peleas, robos

Inmigración: - Actualizacion 12/2: Diarios se hacen eco de la violencia de presuntos MENAS en Lavapies.Video de algarada MENA, "Barrio ATERRORIZADO"


Inmigración: - "Banda de menores ATERRORIZA Fuenlabrada". Posibles MENAS ?.Magrebies detenidos.

Mad Max: - VIDEO Y ACTUALIZACION 7/11: PELEA BANDAS en centro de MENAS. MENAS ultra violentos "ARMADOS con barras, CUCHILLOS, botellas." en Madrid.

Mad Max: - MENAS en MADRID: ventanas arrancadas, amenazas, agresiones, robos entre menas.

Madrid (Hortaleza) 15/7/19: “la banda del disolvente” (MENAS),"atemorizan a los vecinos,“solo piensan en robarnos y atacarnos”,"atracos", "cuchillos"

Panico en lavapies (Madrid):MENAS a machetazos,narcopisos,barrios sin Ley.VOX y los medios denuncian

MENAS en Madrid piden su paga:robos,golpes,policia desbordada en Casa*[/B]


----------



## Arístides (28 Ago 2020)

Seguimiento:

*Sucesos: - Seguimiento: 20 asesinatos, hasta 4 en 1 SEMANA (2 x tiro en cabeza), 55 apuñalados,4 secuestros, >20 mataleones, 5 atracos a pistola.

Sucesos: - SEGUIMIENTO MULTICULTURAL: ATAQUES a policias en Madrid*

Semana negra, estas son las notícias publicadas por varios medios:

*1. Herido por ataque de presuntos MENAs:*

Inmigración: - Presuntos MENAs atracan con VIOLENCIA y hieren a un hombre en pleno centro de Madrid

*2. Apuñalado (55 de 2020), muy grave:*

Muy grave un joven de 26 años tras ser apuñalado a la altura del corazón en Usera

*3. Apuñalado (54 de 2020), muerto , DEP:*

Sociedad: - Nuevo ASESINATO: APUÑALADO (número 54) en reyerta MULTICULTURAL en Ambite (Madrid)

*4. Apuñalado (53 de 2020), muy grave.*

Sociedad: - Herido GRAVE tras ser APUÑALADO (número 53) en Torrejón


*5. Ataque navajero a policías, 2 agentes heridos + 1 herido por disparos.*

Sociedad: - Herido por DISPAROS tras atacar CUCHILLO en mano a la policia en Leganes


*6. Atraco a punta de cuchillo. *

Inmigración: - DOMINICANO atraca CUCHILLO en mano a mujer y le roba el teléfono en Vallecas


*7. Atraco a punta de navaja.*

Sociedad: - Perpetra a 20 atracos a PUNTA DE NAVAJA a menores en Madrid

*4. Robo, 3 agentes heridos.*

Sociedad: - Tres policías heridos y un coche de policia dañado tras un intento de robo en Barajas





*MENAs:*

Inmigración: - Presuntos MENAs atracan con VIOLENCIA y hieren a un hombre en pleno centro de Madrid


*Menas Nuestros niños: Una veintena de «mataleones» y más de diez robos a navaja en la Casa de Campo

Noticia: - <<<Fotos:NO ojos sensibles>>>. ABC: "REVIENTAN a botellazos LA CABEZA a un hombre para robarle en la Casa de Campo". "La violencia no cesa"

Noticia: - La Razon 6/7:¨ZONA DE GUERRA¨, 20 MENAS cortan carretera+APEDREAN a vecinos ,«tenemos MIEDO, estamos hartos»,"robos a puñetazos y MATALEON"


Sociedad: - <<<MENAS>>>. La Razón, FOTO: Vecinos de la Casa de Campo encuentran "ARSENALES" de piedras y palos de los MENAs

Sociedad: - "Los menas se hacen con el control de la Casa de Campo:múltiples robos y palizas". Enorme aumento de robos con violencia a puñetazos o con mataleon".

Noticia: - 3 MENAS asaltan con escalo una vivienda en Moncloa

Sucesos: - Escalofriante VIDEO:jovenes presuntos MENAS ASALTAN y destrozan restaurante + ROMPEN BOTELLA en cabeza de vecino, Casa de Campo/Batan


Inmigración: - "Polvorin en la Casa de Campo","aumento de los robos tras el confinamiento","hasta 3 robos al dia" (MENAs)

Sucesos: - Escalofriante VIDEO:jovenes presuntos MENAS ASALTAN y destrozan restaurante + ROMPEN BOTELLA en cabeza de vecino, Casa de Campo/Batan


Inmigración: - ACTUALIZACIÓN.Nación Digital:"Jauría de MENAs atracan a mujer y APEDREAN a vecinos que fueron a socorrerla". Dos HERIDOS EN LA CABEZA

Marroquíes atracan con MATALEON a anciana de 92 años en Vallecas

Coronabicho: - Actualización 3/6: Nueva agresión de moros (Alcorcón). Ayuso solicita ayuda MILITAR para FRENAR a los MENAS


Noticia: - Telemadrid:Banda de MENAS "ATRACABAN con VIOLENCIA EXTREMA a menores", 14 menores detenidos por ROBOS con armas blancas/PUÑOS AMERICANOS en Madrid

INSOSTENIBLE: 3 de cada cuatro menores detenidos en Madrid, son MENAS: Se disparan los atracos violentos en la madrileña Casa de Campo

Noticia: - El Mundo:"Madrid refuerza las patrullas nocturnas en Casa de Campo por el aumento de la delincuencia MENA".17 detenciones en 2 meses sólo en Hortaleza*


Inmigración: - "Polvorin en la Casa de Campo","aumento de los robos tras el confinamiento","hasta 3 robos al dia" (MENAs)

*Sociedad: - Dos compañias ABANDONAN la ciudad: "Oleada de vandalismo y ROBOS en las motos de alquiler" en Madrid. MENAs?

Una noche con los menas de Hortaleza: fugas, adicción al pegamento y sueños frustrados


Menas del centro de Hortaleza en Madrid: reyertas, robos, persecuciones policiales y detenciones

Grupos de menas impulsan la subida del 200% de los atracos en el centro

Noticia: - Vecinos en twiter: presuntos MENAS roban y dan PALIZA a anciano y a su cuidador en Madrid y VIDEO "Arde Lavapies":heroina, peleas, robos

Inmigración: - Actualizacion 12/2: Diarios se hacen eco de la violencia de presuntos MENAS en Lavapies.Video de algarada MENA, "Barrio ATERRORIZADO"


Inmigración: - "Banda de menores ATERRORIZA Fuenlabrada". Posibles MENAS ?.Magrebies detenidos.

Mad Max: - VIDEO Y ACTUALIZACION 7/11: PELEA BANDAS en centro de MENAS. MENAS ultra violentos "ARMADOS con barras, CUCHILLOS, botellas." en Madrid.

Mad Max: - MENAS en MADRID: ventanas arrancadas, amenazas, agresiones, robos entre menas.

Madrid (Hortaleza) 15/7/19: “la banda del disolvente” (MENAS),"atemorizan a los vecinos,“solo piensan en robarnos y atacarnos”,"atracos", "cuchillos"

Panico en lavapies (Madrid):MENAS a machetazos,narcopisos,barrios sin Ley.VOX y los medios denuncian

MENAS en Madrid piden su paga:robos,golpes,policia desbordada en Casa*[/B]


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2020)

Gracias @Arístides por subirme el hilo y mostrár por qué hay de huir de Madrid como si de Guarrelona se tratara.

Aunque es imposible alcanzar tal grado de degeneración, claro: GUARRELONA, la criminalidad alcanza niveles delirantes: UN ROBO CADA 4 MINUTOS


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Ago 2020)

EMHO depende de circunstancias específicas. En todo caso se peude consultar en el INE la población extranjera por municipios.

En general, tamboén puede decirse que aquellos con alta proporción de voto a Vox recibirían con mayor hostilidad cualquier intento de moronegrización.


----------



## Arístides (31 Ago 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> EMHO depende de circunstancias específicas. En todo caso se peude consultar en el INE la población extranjera por municipios.
> 
> En general, tamboén puede decirse que aquellos con alta proporción de voto a Vox recibirían con mayor hostilidad cualquier intento de moronegrización.



Hay que preparar la huida, mira:


*Sociedad: - <<INMIGRACIÓN>>. MANO semi-AMPUTADA+3 APUÑALADOS en la última reyerta a MACHETAZOS en Madrid. 60 apuñalados en 2020. "Vecinos ATERRORIZADOS"*


----------



## Arístides (31 Ago 2020)

Seguimiento:

*Sucesos: - Seguimiento: 20 asesinatos, hasta 4 en 1 SEMANA (2 x tiro en cabeza), 57 apuñalados,4 secuestros, >20 mataleones, 5 atracos a pistola.*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Ago 2020)

Arístides dijo:


> Seguimiento:
> 
> *Sucesos: - Seguimiento: 20 asesinatos, hasta 4 en 1 SEMANA (2 x tiro en cabeza), 57 apuñalados,4 secuestros, >20 mataleones, 5 atracos a pistola.*



Gracias por subir el hilo.

En efecto, hay que huir de Guarrelona, la ciudad sin ley, como si de la peste se tratara.

De los suburbios madrileños también, aunque no hay tanta inseguridad.

*Barcelona registra más asesinatos, robos y violaciones que Madrid*

*Un ladrón amputa la mano con un machete a un hombre que intentó evitar un robo en Barcelona*

*GUARRELONA, la criminalidad alcanza niveles delirantes: UN ROBO CADA 4 MINUTOS*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2020)

¿Huyic o no huyic? He ahí el dilema.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Sep 2020)

De Bristol a Ribadesella para dar vida al pueblo deshabitado de Tresmonte


----------



## Decipher (22 Sep 2020)

up


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (22 Sep 2020)

La gente no es consciente aún de lo que se nos viene encima... y el único modo de salvación es este: establecer agrupaciones anticomunistas en territorios con poca población donde se puedan controlar rápidamente las instituciones


----------



## Decipher (22 Sep 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> La gente no es consciente aún de lo que se nos viene encima... y el único modo de salvación es este: establecer agrupaciones anticomunistas en territorios con poca población donde se puedan controlar rápidamente las instituciones



Da igual, luego vendrian a por ti y estarias todos convenientemente marcados y rodeados. Lo que hace falta es movilizarse politicamente y hacer activismo.


----------



## Decipher (22 Sep 2020)

Eso solo vale para protegerte tu mismo, pero vas a acabar como los cristianos en territorio islámico, como minoria perseguida y ninguneada mientras adoctrinan a los tuyos y los vuelven en tu contra.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (22 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Eso solo vale para protegerte tu mismo, pero vas a acabar como los cristianos en territorio islámico, como minoria perseguida y ninguneada mientras adoctrinan a los tuyos y los vuelven en tu contra.



es que igualmente eso está pasando y seguiría pasando por mucho activismo a la luz del día que se haga. De la otra forma se puede establecer un cordón de seguridad y asegurarse el anonimato y el poder para seguir creciendo.

REAGRUPÉMONOS ante la inmigración masiva y demás perroflautismos infectos


----------



## Decipher (22 Sep 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> es que igualmente eso está pasando y seguiría pasando por mucho activismo a la luz del día que se haga. De la otra forma se puede establecer un cordón de seguridad y asegurarse el anonimato y el poder para seguir creciendo.
> 
> REAGRUPÉMONOS ante la inmigración masiva y demás perroflautismos infectos



¿Creciendo? ¿Como? Tienes que hacer proselitismo y expandir tu mensaje.


----------



## Red Herring (22 Sep 2020)

Parece que habéis conseguido salir en la tele:

Libertad con cargos para dos supremacistas en Lleida y en Alicante por enaltecer el terrorismo racista


----------



## Decipher (22 Sep 2020)

Red Herring dijo:


> Parece que habéis conseguido salir en la tele:
> 
> Libertad con cargos para dos supremacistas en Lleida y en Alicante por enaltecer el terrorismo racista



Ya era hora, por fin recibimos el reconocimiento que merecemos. Me imagino a delitos telemáticos repasando hilos hablando de funcivagos, derroición, paquismo, charocracia para encontrar fasjistas peligrosos.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (22 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Creciendo? ¿Como? Tienes que hacer proselitismo y expandir tu mensaje.



pues dando ayudas a ciertos colectivos y a ciertas actividades, para lo cual no hace falta nada más que hacerse con la alcaldía de un pueblo pequeño


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (22 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Ya era hora, por fin recibimos el reconocimiento que merecemos. Me imagino a delitos telemáticos repasando hilos hablando de funcivagos, derroición, paquismo, charocracia para encontrar fasjistas peligrosos.


----------



## Decipher (22 Sep 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> pues dando ayudas a ciertos colectivos y a ciertas actividades, para lo cual no hace falta nada más que hacerse con la alcaldía de un pueblo pequeño



Eso si. ¿Pero quien hay que proponga eso? ¿Como va a ganar unas elecciones primero si no tienes electorado para empezar?


----------



## kde33210 (22 Sep 2020)

La película que se han montado los Mossos... Están ocupados con estos peligrosos terroristas y luego no ven las casas con 100 bombonas de butano como algo sospechoso...


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (22 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Eso si. ¿Pero quien hay que proponga eso? ¿Como va a ganar unas elecciones primero si no tienes electorado para empezar?



pues solo hace falta ponernos de acuerdo unas 10 familias... las demás ya vendrán solas cuando se les den prebendas. 


Vamos lo que llevan haciendo con los moros, negros y panchos en españa 20 años, pero a la inversa.


y lo de quién lo propone? Pues el op de este hilo, yo, y los confloreros que han arrestado en lérida por tenencia ilícita de libros


----------



## Decipher (22 Sep 2020)

PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO dijo:


> pues solo hace falta ponernos de acuerdo unas 10 familias... las demás ya vendrán solas cuando se les den prebendas.
> 
> 
> Vamos lo que llevan haciendo con los moros, negros y panchos en españa 20 años, pero a la inversa.
> ...



Los moros, negros y panchos han sido apoyados desde el sistema. Si quereis montarlo de verdad teneis mi bendición.


----------



## donlgh (23 Sep 2020)

Los Mossos a estos los cogen rápido, luego a los de las bombonas y los atropellos nada de nada.


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Sep 2020)

Se sabe ya quienes son?


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (23 Sep 2020)

"FOREROS DE BIEN", frase imán de guardia civil de telemáticos a la caza de presuntos delincuentes de esos que _pureza_, el _hombre blanco perseguido_, la _moronegrada_, etc., y luego los tienen que sacar empujándolos con una caña, darles con la karcher, extirparles las chanclas y ventilar los zulos con olor a agrio y a pajas.


----------



## Billy Ray (23 Sep 2020)

Gestapo globalista a toda máquina.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Sep 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Ya era hora, por fin recibimos el reconocimiento que merecemos. Me imagino a delitos telemáticos repasando hilos hablando de funcivagos, derroición, paquismo, charocracia para encontrar fasjistas peligrosos.



Pues aquí tienen para ilustrarse: El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición


----------



## Decipher (23 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues aquí tienen para ilustrarse: El Gran diccionario burbujista, nueva edición



Que se jodan y aprendan como puedan.


----------



## joaquin5692 (23 Sep 2020)

Hola. Solo pasaba por aqui para saludar a los mozos de cuadra


----------



## VHS Philips (23 Sep 2020)

Lo ideal es vivir en algún pueblo no muy lejos de la ciudad, vivir en el pueblo, organizarse ahí y tener la ciudad a media hora en coche para trabajar e ir a los sitios que no están en el pueblo como hospitales y demás.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2020)

VHS Philips dijo:


> Lo ideal es vivir en algún pueblo no muy lejos de la ciudad, vivir en el pueblo, organizarse ahí y tener la ciudad a media hora en coche para trabajar e ir a los sitios que no están en el pueblo como hospitales y demás.



Eso es lo que vengo diciendo, el 99% de los mortales no están para llevar una vida pastoril en una aldea de montaña, incluso si eso fuera el ideal (que para mí no lo es).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Nov 2020)

¡Cuántas almas atrapadas en las colmenas arrastrando una existencia cucarachil!

Yo ya avisé.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Nov 2020)

Up.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (17 Nov 2020)

muerte a los globalistas


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Nov 2020)

Up.


----------



## Decipher (22 Nov 2020)

Si es el no me extrañaria, es el tarado que me amenazó de muerte por discrepar con el cuando reveló la identidad de UTBH. Si le han detenido que se joda, ese tipo de hiperventilados sobra.


----------



## myles (22 Nov 2020)

Turruncún espera....desde 1975 deshabitado.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Nov 2020)

myles dijo:


> Turruncún espera....desde 1975 deshabitado.
> Ver archivo adjunto 495566



Es atractivo, pero ya he comentado que ocupar pueblos abandonados es complicado, caro y muy trabajoso, y en particular en España un infierno legal.

En localidades habitadas ya hay servicios, empleo, infrastructuras, etc. y menos problemas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Nov 2020)

Ahora con el coronabichus la jodienda es doble, en breve la cartilla de vacunación y sumisión al NWO será el pasaporte.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Nov 2020)

Uf, pues una vez estés de funci A1, casa con huerto en pueblo, el vermú en el Bar Paco, comilonas el finde, negocietes en B para que no sea todo chupar de la teta estatal, acumular metales preciosos, eso es ya casi casi vida de obispo emérito, la auténtica salud.

Felicidades por elegir un sabia senda.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Dic 2020)

Up.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (6 Dic 2020)

Es un bonito plan. Pero demasiado ambicioso, pues requiere que quien se apunte, tenga un capital disponible para gastos de mudanza y adquisición del inmueble y/o terreno.
Debe también existir un nivel de impuestos bajo en el lugar, acorde a los tiempos de guano, para la creación de cooperativas.
Solo menciono estos dos obstaculos. Pero debe de haber muchos más. Siento ser agorero pero España está condenada a la implosión y a la guerra civil.
Que el Mad Max os sea leve, compañeros.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Dic 2020)

Ivar_Gilde dijo:


> Es un bonito plan. Pero demasiado ambicioso, pues requiere que quien se apunte, tenga un capital disponible para gastos de mudanza y adquisición del inmueble y/o terreno.
> Debe también existir un nivel de impuestos bajo en el lugar, acorde a los tiempos de guano, para la creación de cooperativas.
> Solo menciono estos dos obstaculos. Pero debe de haber muchos más. Siento ser agorero pero España está condenada a la implosión y a la guerra civil.
> Que el Mad Max os sea leve, compañeros.



Pues, si eres tan pesimista, tú verás si quieres estar atrapado en la colmena arrastrando una existencia cucarachil o presentar una resistencia viril en los montes.

Lógicamente el capital es un requisito previo, la mayorái de estos sitios tienen impuestos ridículso en comapración con las ciudades.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Dic 2020)

Up.


----------



## Decipher (12 Dic 2020)

¿Bueno, habeis decidido donde lo montais ya?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Dic 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Bueno, habeis decidido donde lo montais ya?



Cada cual lo monta donde mejor le parece.

Esa es la belleza de los municipios patriotas.

Hay muchos.


----------



## Decipher (12 Dic 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cada cual lo monta donde mejor le parece.
> 
> Esa es la belleza de los municipios patriotas.
> 
> Hay muchos.



¿Ejemplos?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Dic 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Ejemplos?



Listado de municipios patrióticos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (13 Dic 2020)

Pero hay que vivir en comunas con gente de un mismo ideal, de nada sirve irse a vivir solo ahí....sitios exclusivos, sin contaminación....y a la menor disidencia expulsión sin contemplaciones.....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Dic 2020)

Sólo si piensas que:

a) Las mujeres no saben leer
b) Todos los foreros son INCELs.
c) No hay mujeres en ningún municipio de menos de 50 mil habitantes.

Se te ve un poco perdido. Yo por ejemplo llevo diez años con mi señora.


----------



## RC1492 (13 Dic 2020)

En muchos municipios pequeños, con que se fueran 5 o 6 foreros podrían tomar incluso el ayuntamiento.

Una vez metidos en el ente público se podrían hacer mil cosas, está claro que los que se mudaran a ese municipio deberían ser gente de bien, pero si queremos cambiar las cosas tendríamos que proceder de primeras de manera totalmente corrupta.

Lo primero sería enchufar a todo patriota que hubiera en el municipio, si este no tuviera trabajo, crear una Policía municipal para tener controlados a los vecinos y expulsar a toda la morralla del pueblo.

Incluso se podría tomar el Cuartel de la GC con algún patriota infiltrado en el cuerpo.

Una vez tomada la seguridad del municipio se procedería a la purga de población moronegra y lumpen.

Todo esto sería muy a largo plazo, pero las posibilidades son infinitas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Dic 2020)

Arriba en estas fechas navideñas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Dic 2020)

Up. Cómo sobrevivir a la agenda 2030?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Ene 2021)

Se acabó! Otro que deja la Ciudad!


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Ene 2021)

¿Atrapados por la nieve en la colmena matritense?

Pues esperad a que esa nieve se hiele.

Debisteis haber huido mientras podíais.


----------



## PATITOXXL (9 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Atrapados por la nieve en la colmena matritense?
> 
> Pues esperad a que esa nieve se hiele.
> 
> Debisteis haber huido mientras podíais.




 


Mira, me encanta tú propuesta de repoblación, pero irse a la montaña leonesa para huir de la nieve...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Ene 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Mira, me encanta tú propuesta de repoblación, pero irse a la montaña leonesa para huir de la nieve...



En León capital y Montaña baja no ha caído ni un copo.

Y que yo defienda la Montaña leonesa y Asturias como núcleos de repoblación no quita que haya muchos más para elegir, sirva de botón de muestra...

Listado de municipios patrióticos para la REPOBLACIÓN NACIONAL

Aparte que en ese crisol de Onvres que es la Montaña se espala y pista.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Ene 2021)

La Bernalda recurre al plagio... y enseguida chocan los fanatismos antitéticos de los carlistones y los rodrigomorunos: Tema "concejos y juntas vecinales". Se convoca a tradicionalistas hispanistas, rodrigomorianos y similares.


----------



## Sextus Flavius Lascivius (17 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La Bernalda recurre al plagio... y enseguida chocan los fanatismos antitéticos de los carlistones y los rodrigomorunos: Tema "concejos y juntas vecinales". Se convoca a tradicionalistas hispanistas, rodrigomorianos y similares.



Hablando claro es que manda cojones que un tema que afecta a la supervivencia de nuestra nación y cultura lo traten como una discusión de su club privado en la que sólo pueden opinar carlistas y gente con carné, yo aún estando de acuerdo con ellos en bastantes cosas al empezar a leer ese hilo lo primero que se me ha pasado por la cabeza es aquella frase del gran Fernando Fernan-Gómez : ¡ A LA MIERDA!" 

Lo que creo que es cierto es que tampoco se puede emprender un proceso de ésta clase simplemente trasladando al campo la sociedad progre-urbanita actual, donde nadie habla con nadie y los únicos valores son el dinero y ese sentido absurdo de la "competencia" que le inculcan a la masa en los medios (para que no se pongan de acuerdo, divide et impera)...., debería haber un cambio de mentalidad también.

Only my two cents, como dicen los anglocabrones...lo pongo aquí para que no se molesten los señores mienvros del club de élite carlista y puedan seguir con sus tertulias privadas en su torre de marfil


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (17 Ene 2021)

Sextus Flavius Lascivius dijo:


> Hablando claro es que manda cojones que un tema que afecta a la supervivencia de nuestra nación y cultura lo traten como una discusión de su club privado en la que sólo pueden opinar carlistas y gente con carné, yo aún estando de acuerdo con ellos en bastantes cosas al empezar a leer ese hilo lo primero que se me ha pasado por la cabeza es aquella frase del gran Fernando Fernan-Gómez : ¡ A LA MIERDA!"
> 
> Lo que creo que es cierto es que tampoco se puede emprender un proceso de ésta clase simplemente trasladando al campo la sociedad progre-urbanita actual, donde nadie habla con nadie y los únicos valores son el dinero y ese sentido absurdo de la "competencia" que le inculcan a la masa en los medios (para que no se pongan de acuerdo, divide et impera)...., debería haber un cambio de mentalidad también.
> 
> Only my two cents, como dicen los anglocabrones...lo pongo aquí para que no se molesten los señores mienvros del club de élite carlista y puedan seguir con sus tertulias privadas en su torre de marfil



En efecto.

Y, además, una de las ventajas de esta iniciativa es que cada núcleo repoblador puede tener la opinión ideológica que le salga del nardo, la cosa es ser consecuente, juntar algunas personas de idea similar y mudarse a un lugar previamente seleccionado y estudiado.

Me descojono cuando hablan de pueblos abandonados y juntas vecinales desde sus pisos en Santander (@Bernaldo) y Zaragoza (@Alex Cosma)... cuando las hay en los municipios más poblados de la muy noble provincia de León.


----------



## BeastMaker (21 Ene 2021)

Alexander III dijo:


> Las banderas y los himnos no se comen
> 
> Serán pueblos puros porque los inmis no son tontos y a donde saben que no va a haber para rascar, no se acercan
> 
> Espero que luego no os quejéis de que tenéis que pedir que un sudaka os traiga un glovo, porque no haya cerca un paki o un chino con su tienda abierta hasta las 3 de la mañana



Como se nota que eres de ciudad colega... Tú no sirves para este plan nenaza.


----------



## 917 (21 Ene 2021)

¿Todavía os dura este rollo macabeo?.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Ene 2021)

917 dijo:


> ¿Todavía os dura este rollo macabeo?.



Ya ves. Mientras exista gente en las colmenas con voluntad de sobrevivir, y no sólo soyboys transmaricabolleros follanegros, lo más cristiano es mostrarles el camino de la salvación, para que lo tomen si quieren.


----------



## 917 (21 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ya ves. Mientras exista gente en las colmenas con voluntad de sobrevivir, y no sólo soyboys transmaricabolleros follanegros, lo más cristiano es mostrarles el camino de la salvación, para que lo tomen si quieren.



¡Pero si esto no se lo cree ni el más fanático de todos vosotros!...es puro trolleo, joder..


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Ene 2021)

917 dijo:


> ¡Pero si esto no se lo cree ni el más fanático de todos vosotros!...es puro trolleo, joder..



Pues la repoblación patriótica es ya una realidad _imparapla_.

Yo me limito a enseñaros el camino, como un Moisés postmoderno.

Te conmino a huir de Canillejas e iniciar una nueva vida en las provincias del Mundo Exterior, más allá de la M-50.







Cientos de municipios patriotas a elegir donde olvidar tu existencia cucarachil en la colmena, fundar una familia, llevar una vida viril y poner tu granito de arena para combatir al NWO.

Sólo así salvarás tu hacienda y una vida digna de ser vivida.

Repoblación patriótica o porculación marrónida.

Tú eliges.


----------



## BGA (21 Ene 2021)

Hay cosas que no entiendo porque lo que parecería accesorio o colateral a un tema dado, acaba siendo el tema central que divide a todos. Esto me lleva a pensar que no estamos preparados todavía, es decir, que la necesidad no está por encima de ideologías y prejuicios. Si no lo está, es que no es tal necesidad vital, sino una necesidad de nuevo ideológica.

Lo dije en el otro hilo del que habla Hic, más o menos en los siguientes términos: "el mundo" sigue siendo demasiado atractivo como para que de verdad queramos salir de él. Y digo más, somos "tan el mundo" que nos planteamos este tipo de "resistencias" con la mentalidad del mundo. El parto será difícil y doloroso o no será. No soy un profeta ni quiero ser un aguafiestas. Es como lo veo.

El mayor convencimiento surge de la experiencia en propia carne. Mientras muchos caen, el resto resiste en la esperanza de que al final saldrán victoriosos según los cánones del mismo mundo que a muchos les lleva a identificarse con la resistencia cuando son apenas esquejes de la misma planta que a su vez, es rama de un tronco caído.

Son las leyes, las nuevas costumbres, los nuevos sentimientos que en el fondo nos hablan de manera insistente de la soledad y el aislamiento como modo de resistir y de sobrevivir. Son modos de montarse películas mentales que inciden no por causalidad con imágenes de películas reales que el mundo puso a nuestra disposición y que no somos capaces de quitarnos de la cabeza. 

El mundo rural es muy duro o será el mundo en el mundo rural. O se rompe todo vínculo filosófico y espiritual con este mundo, o nos acompañará siempre, y nadie -lo digo honestamente- lo hará si no se ve obligado de manera que no le quede ni un hilo de esperanza al respecto de triunfar según los cánones del mundo, que no son solo los de las películas de emprendedores, empresarios y banqueros, o turistas que han llegado a la conclusión de que ya son parte de "la raza humana" o ciudadanos del mundo...

No veo imposible, por otra parte, seguir con el mundo y sus cosas en las nuevas normalidades en que algunos puedan vivir sus trabajos telemáticamente mientras construyen familias en lugares poco poblados. La cuestión acaba siendo la cuestión del campo en estos últimos cincuenta años: los pueblos no ofrecen todo lo que si ofrecen las ciudades. No sería el primer caso que conociera de pareja con niños viviendo su arcadia feliz viendo cómo los niños se van a estudiar para no volver.

Mientras exista "Babilonia", como en su día Roma, el campo y la vida frugal, con todas sus servidumbres y austeridades, solo formará parte del paisaje mental idílico de los que estuvieron hartos, más por ideología que por necesidad verdadera. 

El mundo tiende inexorable a la "universalidad" o su alter ego la "globalización". La tecnología con la que algunos imaginan su aldea feliz es la misma que nos conduce a estas dos opciones concluyentes. La fuerza del hombre nos dirige en esa dirección y ha de triunfar en una versión o en la otra. El mundo resultante, si llegara a concretarse, será la nueva metrópoli de referencia incluso para los ya veteranos resistentes, que no podrán evitar ver a sus hijos imbricados en la nueva realidad del mundo, sea cual sea esa realidad en la que los resistentes no habrán tenido ni arte ni parte...

Hay algo mucho más profundo alrededor de estos misterios del hombre que me temo siguen siendo pensados desde unas coordenadas que replican los mismos sistemas cambiando simplemente de escenarios y de roles.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Ene 2021)

BGA dijo:


> Hay cosas que no entiendo porque lo que parecería accesorio o colateral a un tema dado, acaba siendo el tema central que divide a todos. Esto me lleva a pensar que no estamos preparados todavía, es decir, que la necesidad no está por encima de ideologías y prejuicios. Si no lo está, es que no es tal necesidad vital, sino una necesidad de nuevo ideológica.
> 
> Lo dije en el otro hilo del que habla Hic, más o menos en los siguientes términos: "el mundo" sigue siendo demasiado atractivo como para que de verdad queramos salir de él. Y digo más, somos "tan el mundo" que nos planteamos este tipo de "resistencias" con la mentalidad del mundo. El parto será difícil y doloroso o no será. No soy un profeta ni quiero ser un aguafiestas. Es como lo veo.
> 
> ...



Cierto todo lo que dices. Por eso el paso menos radical o más asequible son ciudades pequeñas y pueblos grandes.


----------



## BGA (21 Ene 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cierto todo lo que dices. Por eso el paso menos radical o más asequible son ciudades pequeñas y pueblos grandes.



Este tipo de temas tiene muchas vertientes y uno no sabe de qué va el asunto porque cada cual tiene su idea en la cabeza. Su respuesta me induce a pensar en la simple redistribución de la gente y no me parece mal, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que la tecnología puede favorecerla. De hecho creo que por ahí van los tiros del nuevo urbanismo: una ciudad menos presionada y pueblos con mayor autonomía de manera que la presencia física en esas ciudades sea cada vez menor al tiempo que se cumple rigurosamente con todos los trámites del estado y lo que sea que venga. Este modelo, que lo veo viable porque forma parte del modo en que el "sistema" pretende abordar los actuales problemas de concentración de un lado y desertización de otro, no responde en absoluto a modelos "patriotas", identitarios o como quieran llamarlos. Acaso sea un anzuelo para motivar que se cumpla ese teórico proyecto de desconcentración poblacional...

El caso es que la "figura" mental que muchos tienen en mente es mucho más poética, más rompedora, como un empezar desde cero. Aquí es donde encuentro motivos de desazón porque se están mezclando churras con merinas. La continuidad por otros medios no significan de ningún modo ruptura, que parece el aliciente de fondo de muchos sugestionados con la vida rural. Siendo realistas, es posible que la realidad resultante de esa redistribución de la población introduzca cambios importantes sin pretenderlo. El factor humano siempre está ahí presto para sorprendernos. 

El modo apocalíptico, tan sustancial en la cultura anglosajona, mejor dejarlo de lado. Lo que tenga que venir vendrá pero mientras tanto, a Dios rogando y con el mazo dando...


----------



## BGA (21 Ene 2021)

--------------


----------



## RC1492 (24 Ene 2021)

En el sur, además de que los pueblos y aldeas son increíblemente horribles, son un hervidero de rojos.

No se salva ni un pueblo, es increíble.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ene 2021)

RC1492 dijo:


> En el sur además de que los pueblos y aldeas son increíblemente horribles son un hervidero de rojos.
> 
> No se salva ni un pueblo, es increíble.



Qué exagerao, alguno habrá. Mira Murcia cómo han ido despertando.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Ene 2021)

Crisis: - OXFARM Avisa de que los niveles de pobreza en España serán inéditos


----------



## cuasi-pepito (26 Ene 2021)

Ni en pueblos de 20 habitantes en los que gana vox y pp nos dejarían empadronarnos.

Acordaos de Fago donde el alcalde era pepero y la movida empezó por tema empadronamiento.

Es todo una puta mafia, da igual que sean de Bildu o de Vox.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Ene 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ni en pueblos de 20 habitantes en los que gana vox y pp nos dejarían empadronarnos.
> 
> Acordaos de Fago donde el alcalde era pepero y la movida empezó por tema empadronamiento.
> 
> Es todo una puta mafia, da igual que sean de Bildu o de Vox.



Precisamente se señala en el hilo que lo recomendable son pueblos medianos, no aldeas hostiles al foráneo.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (26 Ene 2021)




----------



## RC1492 (27 Ene 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ni en pueblos de 20 habitantes en los que gana vox y pp nos dejarían empadronarnos.
> 
> Acordaos de Fago donde el alcalde era pepero y la movida empezó por tema empadronamiento.
> 
> Es todo una puta mafia, da igual que sean de Bildu o de Vox.



Desconozco que pasó ¿podrías comentarlo?

Sería lo último que me faltaría por escuchar de este putrefacto y criminal régimen del 78, que no dejaran empadronarse a la gente en un municipio.

Sería glorioso ir a un pueblito 5 o 6 patriotas, comprar una vivienda barata, empadronarnos y posteriormente afiliarnos o crear un partido para luchar en las elecciones.

Una vez tomado el ayuntamiento, plazas para policía local ( por supuesto amañadas a favor de los camaradas correspondientes ) si se quiere destruir el sistema de mierda que nos gobierna, hay que entrar con el lanzallamas para hacer limpieza.

Se gestionaría que algún disidente entrara en el Cuartel de la GC más cercano, a poder ser de jefe, una vez tomadas las fuerzas de represión empezaría la purga de elementos indeseables.

Rojos, progres, inmigrantes, guarros, anarquistas, no blancos, toda la puta morralla a tomar por culo, expulsión del pueblo como sea, ni casa de vacaciones ni pollas.

En la iglesia, la misa en latín como debe ser, banderas, solo la nacional y sin el puto escudo borbónico, calles, se bautizarían de nuevo por todo lo alto rindiendo honor a los héroes nacionales y a gente realmente importante para la Patria.

Cada fecha del calendario que sea histórico para la patria, día de celebración.

Sería algo tan novedoso que no sé como actuarían las autoridades, habría que actuar con cautela los primeros años, hasta que estuviéramos infiltrados hasta la boca, una vez completado, caretas fuera.

Los putos rojos tienen bastantes municipios tomados así, de forma descarada y nadie se queja.

Se podrían hacer tantas cosas que me emociono solo de pensarlo XD.


----------



## Atrasado de mi tiempo (27 Ene 2021)

Pero hay proyecto montado ya o es solo una idea??

A mí parece que casi seguramente sea la única alternativa a la demacre y multicuturalidad de las ciudades europeas.

Eso sí, primero habría que ir en plan pacífico e instalarse cada uno por su cuenta, verlo como una experiencia personal. El tema político o de una supuesta reconquista habría que esperar varias décadas. Ahora mismo el sistema es demasiado fuerte y en cuanto te detectarán tus intenciones te aplastarían rápidamente.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

Atrasado de mi tiempo dijo:


> Pero hay proyecto montado ya o es solo una idea??
> 
> A mí parece que casi seguramente sea la única alternativa a la demacre y multicuturalidad de las ciudades europeas.
> 
> Eso sí, primero habría que ir en plan pacífico e instalarse cada uno por su cuenta, verlo como una experiencia personal. El tema político o de una supuesta reconquista habría que esperar varias décadas. Ahora mismo el sistema es demasiado fuerte y en cuanto te detectarán tus intenciones te aplastarían rápidamente.



De momento el proyecto es que cada uno se busque su nueva vida en el lugar más apto para su circunstancia y monte un núcleo repoblador consigo mismo y los afines que pueda convencer, sin esperar a que venga un salvador.

Tampoco conviene poner muchos huevos en una cesta.

Y de ahí que sea _imparapla_.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (27 Ene 2021)

RC1492 dijo:


> Desconozco que pasó ¿podrías comentarlo?
> 
> Sería lo último que me faltaría por escuchar de este putrefacto y criminal régimen del 78, que no dejaran empadronarse a la gente en un municipio.
> 
> ...



En cuanto la base de datos del padrón detecta un aumento de empadronamientos de un 3% en muy poco tiempo, lo paralizan y llaman al secretario interventor.

Es decir que si en un pueblo de 100 os empadronais 5 de una tacada, sino contáis con la aquiescencia del alcalde se puede paralizar. 

Con moronegrada no ponen problemas porque se piensan que los podrán controlar, con gente aquí desconfiaran. 

Habría que hacerlo muy poco a poco y cualquier cosa que creemos que sería fácil no lo seria, como el mero empadronamiento. Ya no hablo de otras iniciativas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Ene 2021)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> En cuanto la base de datos del padrón detecta un aumento de empadronamientos de un 3% en muy poco tiempo, lo paralizan y llaman al secretario interventor.
> 
> Es decir que si en un pueblo de 100 os empadronais 5 de una tacada, sino contáis con la aquiescencia del alcalde se puede paralizar.
> 
> ...



De ahí lo que indico de iniciativas personales, preferiblemente pueblos medianos donde haya un ambiente favorable.


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Ene 2021)

RC1492 dijo:


> Una vez tomado el ayuntamiento, plazas para policía local ( por supuesto amañadas a favor de los camaradas correspondientes ) si se quiere destruir el sistema de mierda que nos gobierna, hay que entrar con el lanzallamas para hacer limpieza.
> 
> Se gestionaría que algún disidente entrara en el Cuartel de la GC más cercano, a poder ser de jefe, una vez tomadas las fuerzas de represión empezaría la purga de elementos indeseables.
> 
> ...



exactamente lo que hacían los fascistas cuando los moros tomaban un pueblo para ellos.

bueno, no te has atrevido a hablar de fusilamentos.


----------



## MalaPelicula (28 Ene 2021)

Me he partido el ogt con los mensajes del forero que te acusaba de ser un cm inmobiliario "creativo" jojojojoj

Dicho esto, si por aqui es verdad que hay gente que esta en asociaciones patriotas, deciros que yo tengo ideas de como generar dinero que ni en mil vidas los macacos como vosotros podriais tener.

Esta idea se me ha ocurrido hace 20 minutos viendo la television, pero compartirla seria desperdiciarla con gente que no la merece por inutiles.

El voluntarismo no basta, hay que saber pensar y eso es algo que parece os falta.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## Santolin (8 Feb 2021)

Donde, cómo y cuando


----------



## Lmpd_01 (9 Feb 2021)

Al OP lo enchironaron no?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Feb 2021)

Lmpd_01 dijo:


> Al OP lo enchironaron no?



En mi casa, como al resto de víctimas del Covidiotismo en la distopía del Doc Biruelo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Feb 2021)

Aja, sobre todo en la cuenca minera, no habido nunca movida, ni alcojol, ni dronjas. No lo conociste en su época gloriosa. Incluso ahora que está muerto, quien tuvo retuvo.


----------



## Ibar (9 Feb 2021)

Mira a ver si hay ayudas para restaurarlas.


----------



## RC1492 (9 Feb 2021)

Con pelotas y algunos ligeros conocimientos de albañilería puedes hacer lo que quieras.



Mirad algunos vídeos de este paisano Aragonés, tiene un mérito increíble, al final se corrompe, pero sus vídeos del principio merecen la pena.


----------



## MalaPelicula (10 Feb 2021)

¿Tiene algo que ver con este otro proyecto?

Crisis: - Revolución Integral: PLAN DE TRABAJO PARA LA RURALIDAD, por Félix Rodrigo Mora


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Feb 2021)

MalaPelicula dijo:


> ¿Tiene algo que ver con este otro proyecto?
> 
> Crisis: - Revolución Integral: PLAN DE TRABAJO PARA LA RURALIDAD, por Félix Rodrigo Mora



No.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Feb 2021)

¿Todavía hay insensatos que no han huido de las grandes colmenas sometidas al terror marrónido-rojelier?


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Feb 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Todavía hay insensatos que no han huido de las grandes colmenas sometidas al terror marrónido-rojelier?



para que los pisos en pueblos como benavente demas sitios asi son casi igual de caros que en ciudades


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Feb 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> para que los pisos en pueblos como benavente demas sitios asi son casi igual de caros que en ciudades



Ajá. Casi, casi...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Mar 2021)

Recordac por qué no se puede huir al monte: Repueblan una aldea abandonada en los años 60, la restauran y les meten cuatro años de cárcel y multa gorda

Repoblación patriótica y poder municipal mandan.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Mar 2021)

La moronegrización sigue tomando la delantera frente a la pasividad borrguil de los nativos...

Programa piloto en Cataluña: 20 pueblos serán repoblados con refugiados a los que darán casa y un sueldo (o dos)


----------



## MalaPelicula (15 Mar 2021)

Al leer la noticia de los refugees pense en este hilo.

Con la cantidad de jóvenes españoles que se irían a zonas rurales si se les facilitara unos mínimos para poder arrancar...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Mar 2021)

Desbandada de Madrid


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Mar 2021)

El 30% de los barceloneses dice que se largaría de la ciudad si pudiera


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Abr 2021)

Arriba la Repoblación, arriba España.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Abr 2021)

Y al fin y al cabo, es que no es un cambio tan radical, ya que en pequeños y medianos núcleos de población se lleva una vida casi urbana, no es una aldea sin electricidad donde te despierta el gallo, que siempre lo resalto.

Es justo tu nick, tener casa y tierras fuera de la colmena.

Pero las reses votan matadero.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Abr 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Arriba la Repoblación, arriba España.



Forofachas.com


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (14 Abr 2021)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Forofachas.com



Siempre es preferible forofachas a la demencia diarreica de la piara rojelier...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (14 Abr 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Siempre es preferible forofachas a la demencia diarreica de la piara rojelier...








Por un foro libre de fachas y demás gentuza


Por un foro libre de fachas y demás gentuza Invito a tod@s l@s que renegáis de los "rojos", gitanos, moronegros, etc. a que abandonéis Burbuja y os instaléis en elforolibrePUNTOcom o en cualquier otra pocilga que os venga de gusto. roto2 Firmado: el sheriff McAloon




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (14 Abr 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan *hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní *como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> *En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador: Free State Project | Liberty Lives in New Hampshire*
> 
> ...



Castilla y León, Castilla La Mancha y Extremadura están vacías, ir buscando x ahí.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (14 Abr 2021)

Más cerca de Portugal que de Madrid? Cualquier pueblo de -1000 habitantes de CyL, Extremadura y CLM son terriblemente apetecibles


----------



## simenthal (14 Abr 2021)

Yo me apunto .....hasta los huevos 
De todo esto ....


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (15 Abr 2021)

Aunque lugares que te comento tiendan más a un cultivo de secano, por primavera suelen haber buenas lloviznas, mientras no vayas a Teruel... Dicen que nieva en verano y esas cosas.


----------



## JJJ (16 Abr 2021)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> Esa es otra: Los patriotas se dividen en ideologías, odios y rencillas entre regiones, desconfianza a las mujeres aunque sean patriotas, odio a los gays aunque sean patriotas, división ateos-católicos,... Así es imposible



Por favor menuda milonga. Los unicos patriotas en el caso de España somos los católicos y heteros o algún ateo o agnóstico que reconozca que con religión hay más cohesión; de lo contrario no vale la pena la convivencia con gente tan dispar porque va a pasar lo mismo que en las ciudades.


----------



## JJJ (16 Abr 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si alguien quiere hacerse una comuna anarca sin imponerla a nadie, perfecto. Hays muchos pueblso abandonados donde podrían hacerse proyectos así, pero meditándolos y comprando las propiedades, claro.
> 
> A los hippies de Matavenero no parece irles mal.



Acabo de ver imagenes y la mayoria son blancos, me parece bien aunque


The Honker dijo:


> Esto no es USA, ni Sudáfrica, aquí los patriotas se matarían entre ellos acusándose de traidores, poco patriotas, que si tú eres facha, que si tú eres liberal, que si yo soy más puro que nadie, etc etc etc, aquí es imposible superar las diferencias y unirse por un objetivo común.



Pues hagamos una competición que los rojos hagan sus pueblos y los demás cada uno a su manera haber cual logra más exito. Pero la clave es la proliferación que nazca mucha gente BLANCA y españolizar a dichas personas y hacen falta mujeres, sin mujeres no tiene sentido.


----------



## BotellaDeAgua (16 Abr 2021)

Hay una gran lluvia hasta el punto de poder cultivar arroz?


----------



## Play_91 (16 Abr 2021)

Yo me iba allí.


----------



## Effetá (17 Abr 2021)

En mayo , y en junio por San Pedro. Al menos en los setenta incluso para el 18 de julio, Qué digo de pequeña. Hace unos años una compañera de tortosa fue a primeros de julio y venía haciéndose cruces del frío que pasó

En fruterías de Segovia venden cajitas con boletus que cogían por Valsaín y Navafría. Así que igual. El shiitake de los melojares. ¿y el pucherete? No te olvides de las endrinas. Mi padre las cogía tan gordas como ciruelas, más grandes que ciruelas claudias. Al fin y al cabo son ciruelas silvestres. Sólo deja que crezcan en el seto de la tapia


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Abr 2021)

Desde hace años, algunos venimos advirtiendo, de quebcómo pasó con la caída del Imperio Romano, con la caída del Antiguo Régimen, de la llegada de la Revolución y, en menor medida con la llegada de la II República.

Volverá a ocurrir lo de entonces, la gente huirá como de la peste, de esas jaulas de varios pisos de ladrillo y asfalto, donde la degeneración y los seres inferiores bárbaros campan a sus anchas, para volver a formar parte de una comunidad con una misma fe y un mismo pasado.

Esa es la única solución a una sociedad degenerada, dividida en ideologías estúpidas, mientras está siendo invadida.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Abr 2021)

BotellaDeAgua dijo:


> Aunque lugares que te comento tiendan más a un cultivo de secano, por primavera suelen haber buenas lloviznas, mientras no vayas a Teruel... Dicen que nieva en verano y esas cosas.



Como no nieve granizo...


----------



## Paddy McAloon (17 Abr 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Desde hace años, algunos venimos advirtiendo, de quebcómo pasó con la caída del Imperio Romano, con la caída del Antiguo Régimen, de la llegada de la Revolución y, en menor medida con la llegada de la II República.
> 
> Volverá a ocurrir lo de entonces, la gente huirá como de la peste, de esas jaulas de varios pisos de ladrillo y asfalto, donde la degeneración y los seres inferiores bárbaros campan a sus anchas, para volver a formar parte de una comunidad con una misma fe y un mismo pasado.
> 
> Esa es la única solución a una sociedad degenerada, dividida en ideologías estúpidas, mientras está siendo invadida.



Hueles a nancy que apestas.


----------



## El Reaccionario (17 Abr 2021)

Otra prueba más de que los perroflautas no tienen sentido del olfato... Hay que lavarse más.


----------



## Effetá (18 Abr 2021)

Yo misma que no soy un lince he cogido bolsas y bolsas de endrinas en Segovia. Tanto por la zona lejana de Prádena y Arcones, como por Sotosalbos, Brieva, Torreval. En Requijada colgaban de las zarzas de las tapias, por eso te lo he dicho. Y a montones en el mismo pantano del Pontón. No cabían de gordas por el cuello de las frascas

Para tus hijos ;D. Y cuando seáis abuelos, os sentarán en un sillón de mimbre a la sombra de los árboles, o a resguardo del viento si refresca


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2021)

Aun no han baneado al subnormal profundo de Paddy ?....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Abr 2021)

El agua es vida....a algunos miles de millones de retrasados amarillentos que pululan por el Maditarrani, no les entra en el melón, que lo que da vida en la Tierra no es la putisima bola naranaja que tanto idolatran sino...el Agua....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 May 2021)

Me parece excelente, aunque Guadalajara está llena de panchimoronegros y Cuenca de rojeliers.

El cuadrante Sigüenza-Almazán-Calatayud, con mayorías peperras y de Vox, sería interesante.


----------



## kronopio (8 May 2021)

En Junio tengo unos días de vacaciones y pienso saltarme todos los confinamientos que haya,me encantaría perderme por esa zona y descubrir un cartel de entrada,"Será en Octubre".

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## baifo (8 May 2021)

Completamente inviable . La gente de derechas hoy están tan a gusto con su situación o más que los de izquierdas , acomodados completamente y con la excusa perfecta de que las leyes de género y la situación económica no les permite emparejarse y tener hijos . España está perdida , como mucho podrías juntar familias para llenar dos o tres localidades que serían una anécdota al lado de las grandes ciudades infestadas de marabunta multicultural.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Jun 2021)

Dramático testimonio: VIVIR en un piso COLMENA es un INFIERNO


----------



## SPQR (17 Jun 2021)

baifo dijo:


> Completamente inviable . La gente de derechas hoy están tan a gusto con su situación o más que los de izquierdas , acomodados completamente y con la excusa perfecta de que las leyes de género y la situación económica no les permite emparejarse y tener hijos . España está perdida , como mucho podrías juntar familias para llenar dos o tres localidades que serían una anécdota al lado de las grandes ciudades infestadas de marabunta multicultural.



Hay municipios a punto de vaciarse en muchos sitios que con 30-40 votantes (8-9 familias) podrían cambiar mucho. Desde un ayuntamiento pequeño se pueden ya hacer bastantes cosillas.


----------



## PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO (17 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Hay municipios a punto de vaciarse en muchos sitios que con 30-40 votantes (8-9 familias) podrían cambiar mucho. Desde un ayuntamiento pequeño se pueden ya hacer bastantes cosillas.








REAGRUPÉMONOS ante la inmigración masiva y demás perroflautismos infectos


Después de sufrir, cavilar y reflexionar mucho solo y con familiares y amigos sobre cómo a nuestro país, nuestra cultura, nuestras tradiciones, nuestro futuro... en resumidas cuentas, A NOSOTROS Y NUESTROS HIJOS, se nos está destrozando, martirizando e imponiendo algo que han elegido unos pocos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Jun 2021)

Arriba la repoblación patriótica.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jun 2021)

Sabia decisión, mis felicitaciones.

Ya nos contarás.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jun 2021)

Os los quitan de las manos: El Gobierno repoblará con migrantes los pueblos castellano-manchegos con poco habitantes


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Jun 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Os los quitan de las manos: El Gobierno repoblará con migrantes los pueblos castellano-manchegos con poco habitantes



Si te interesa el asunto de manera seria, escribe un DM. Estoy en contacto con muchas organizaciones nacionalistas y hay un medio proyecto como Orania en ciernes


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (28 Jun 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si te interesa el asunto de manera seria, escribe un DM. Estoy en contacto con muchas organizaciones nacionalistas y hay un medio proyecto como Orania en ciernes



De qué va el asunto? Yo sigo pensando que habría que hacer como en el far cry 5


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Jun 2021)

EseEfeLegionario dijo:


> De qué va el asunto? Yo sigo pensando que habría que hacer como en el far cry 5



Hacer un Orania, es decir, todo absolutamente legal y que le jodan al resto de España, pero olvidarse totalmente de españa como se hizo en Orania.
Y mirales ahora, sigo su pagina de Insta y Telegram.
Mientras en el resto de Sudafrica la ley no existe, y hasta la red electrica se cae a pedazos ahi esas mierdas no pasan, poco a poco crecen, ahora la poblacion de la ciudad en si ronda los 3.000, a esto hay que sumarle muchisimas pequeñas granjas y de mas bajo su amparo, van comprando terreno, haciendo casas, trayendo inmigrantes afrikaneers, tasa de natalidad alta etc.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jun 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Si te interesa el asunto de manera seria, escribe un DM. Estoy en contacto con muchas organizaciones nacionalistas y hay un medio proyecto como Orania en ciernes



No sé qué es un DM, pero yo ya tengo mi núcleo repoblador.

Si el modelo es Orania, mal vamos: cómo se indica en el mensaje inicial, meterse en un pueblo abandonado o crear un pueblo nuevo es casi un imposible legal en España.

Se trata de que grupos descentralizados de patriotas se busquen un lugar apto para juntarse, preferiblemente municipios donde haya mayoría de voto de derechas, y donde los recién llegados no entren como elefante en cacharrería, sino que se integren con los lugareños y ltengan puntos de vista comunes. Y ahí llega el poder municipal.

El verdadero hándicap es el tema laboral.


----------



## Alabama Anon (28 Jun 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Si el modelo es Orania, mal vamos: cómo se indica en el mensaje inicial, meterse en un pueblo abandonado o crear un pueblo nuevo es casi un imposible legal en España.



Orania ya existia antes del proposito moderno, es el pueblo que eligieron para juntarse e ya.
Legal discriminar no es, pero se mueve una familia blanca a un barrio gitano? No
Pues lo mismo si se mueven etnianos al supuesto pueblo, palizas,amenazas y de mas hasta que entiendan el mensaje, no se trata de ser ciudadanos modelo.
Sino ser ciudadanos de algo nuevo, hay al menos 12 poblados del estilo en Alemania por cierto...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jun 2021)

Alabama Anon dijo:


> Orania ya existia antes del proposito moderno, es el pueblo que eligieron para juntarse e ya.
> Legal discriminar no es, pero se mueve una familia blanca a un barrio gitano? No
> Pues lo mismo si se mueven etnianos al supuesto pueblo, palizas,amenazas y de mas hasta que entiendan el mensaje, no se trata de ser ciudadanos modelo.
> Sino ser ciudadanos de algo nuevo, hay al menos 12 poblados del estilo en Alemania por cierto...



A decir verdad no, era un poblado de obreros que trabajaban en infrastructuras hidráulicas, abandonado en los años 80 y repoblado en el 91.

Por lo demás, mis bendiciones, adelante.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Jun 2021)

La repoblación patriótica es imparapla.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Jul 2021)

*La gran deslocalización que viene: "Trabajo desde casa para UK por 100.000€ y soy feliz"*


----------



## SPQR (1 Jul 2021)

Está claro que para repoblar la España vaciada, los urbanitas o semi-urbanitas dependeríamos mucho del teletrabajo.

Se impone un recopilatorio de profesiones o nuevos trabajos que se puedan hacer 100% ( o al 80-90%) online. Y recursos para quien estuviera interesado en "reinventarse" (qué termino más chachi y resiliente  ) profesionalmente.

Trabajar desde una casa de piedra mirando a la montaña o el paramo en calzoncillos, después de haber desayunado huevos de tus gallinas con mantequilla casera, manda.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Está claro que para repoblar la España vaciada, los urbanitas o semi-urbanitas dependeríamos mucho del teletrabajo.
> 
> Se impone un recopilatorio de profesiones o nuevos trabajos que se puedan hacer 100% ( o al 80-90%) online. Y recursos para quien estuviera interesado en "reinventarse" (qué termino más chachi y resiliente  ) profesionalmente.
> 
> Trabajar desde una casa de piedra mirando a la montaña o el paramo en calzoncillos, después de haber desayunado huevos de tus gallinas con mantequilla casera, manda.



Todas las de teclear en cubículo.


----------



## SPQR (1 Jul 2021)

A mí me pilla mal lo de dedicarme a programador a estas alturas, pero llevo mas de media vida como usuario avanzado de computadoras, así que no me importaría dedicarme a algo relacionado, aunque sea entry-level.

Como buen lonchafinista, soy muy resiliente y necesito poco. Un curro que se pueda hacer unas horas al día desde cualquier sitio con conexión me la pone dura morcillona.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Jul 2021)

*No huyan de España creen un estado paralelo*


----------



## Alabama Anon (3 Jul 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *No huyan de España creen un estado paralelo*



A cobrar en negro se ha dicho


----------



## SPQR (6 Jul 2021)

Lo que está cayendo, mejor derroirlo controladamente.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Jul 2021)

Arriba.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (7 Jul 2021)

La idea me gusta, pero creo que el problema es que en España los ayuntamientos tienen poquísimo poder como para hacer algo.

Por ejemplo. ¿Podría un ayuntamiento permitir construir en todo su suelo? ¿Podría no poner trabas a que una persona no construya un cobertizo? 

En cuanto a impuestos, excepto el IBI y el IVTM. ¿Que otros impuestos podría bajar?


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Jul 2021)

Sigerico dijo:


> ALICANTE es un baluarte del Españolismo apesar del apoyo que el separatismo tiene aqui por parte de los Mass Media Regionales del R78 , total apoyo y promocion. Tambien es una Provincia de emprendedores, poco Estatista. Mucho Autonomo, pocos funcionarios.
> 
> 
> No obstate presenta tres problemas
> ...



Lo que tendriais que hacer algunos (no lo digo por ti, pues no tengo ni puta idea ni de quien eres ni de que dices), es aclarar vuestras ideas

En estos ultimos 2-3 años estoy flipando en lo puta escoria que es la gente. Basura pura que se define y se las da de patriota, y lo unico que son es escoria liberaloide chupapollas de la judiada destructora de patrias, o paletos endogamos subnormales borrachos drogatas puteros farloperos gitanos toreros escopeteros quemabosques matalobos, que se creen que ser español es ser la puta escoria quintomundista asesina que son ellos. Y encima chupapollas esparcidores de virus y que el que se muera que se joda


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Jul 2021)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> Por ejemplo. ¿Podría un ayuntamiento permitir construir en todo su suelo? ¿Podría no poner trabas a que una persona no construya un cobertizo?



Pero que reputisima escoria que sois joder. Vais a acabar haciendo buenos a los ñarigudos. Osea que eso es lo unico que se os ocurre de lo que deberia de ser "una red de municipios patriotas". Poblachos tercermundistas de mierda sin ninguna planificacion ni orden, llenos de chaboleo y de putos indigentes (tanto fisicos como mentales), con el suelo y el medio totalmente arrasados como la puta termita, y con total impunidad para que el puto pocero de turno pueda plantar su mazacote futuroaluminosico donde le salga de los reputisimos cojones

Vete a somalia anda, y alli depreda y destroza a tus anchas. Mi pais no me lo jodas mas de lo que ya esta


----------



## Fieseler Storch (7 Jul 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Pero que reputisima escoria que sois joder. Vais a acabar haciendo buenos a los ñarigudos. Osea que eso es lo unico que se os ocurre de lo que deberia de ser "una red de municipios patriotas". Poblachos tercermundistas de mierda sin ninguna planificacion ni orden, llenos de chaboleo y de putos indigentes (tanto fisicos como mentales), con el suelo y el medio totalmente arrasados como la puta termita, y con total impunidad para que el puto pocero de turno pueda plantar su mazacote futuroaluminosico donde le salga de los reputisimos cojones
> 
> Vete a somalia anda, y alli depreda y destroza a tus anchas. Mi pais no me lo jodas mas de lo que ya esta



Para tener una mierda de estado policial, que me den por culo las leyes, ya tengo a los rojazos. Que son lo mismo que vosotros, solo que no rezan.

Ese es vuestro problema. Os encanta el socialismo, solo queréis un régimen ultraconservador en lo social. Pero para todo lo demás, socialismo.

A ver si aprendéis un poco de los EEUU


----------



## eL PERRO (7 Jul 2021)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> A ver si aprendéis un poco de los EEUU



Tienes la puerta de par en par, ñarigudo hijo de puta. Vete a sion y no vuelvas. Lo tienes bien facil


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Jul 2021)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> La idea me gusta, pero creo que el problema es que en España los ayuntamientos tienen poquísimo poder como para hacer algo.
> 
> Por ejemplo. ¿Podría un ayuntamiento permitir construir en todo su suelo? ¿Podría no poner trabas a que una persona no construya un cobertizo?
> 
> En cuanto a impuestos, excepto el IBI y el IVTM. ¿Que otros impuestos podría bajar?



No hagas caso a Mr. Nini, es la mascota oficial del foro.

Un ayuntamiento puede, en efecto, recalificar terrenos y ahorrar muchas molestias en cuestión de normativa abstrusa.

Los Ayuntamientos gestionan, cobran y pueden modificar el IBI, el IAE, la plusvalía municipal, el impueto sobre vehículos de tracción mecánica, el de construcciones y obras, y las tasas de aguas y basuras.

Hay un amplio margen de reducción de impuestos y mejoras que se pueden hacer desde ayuntamientos.

E insisto que el coste de vida es muy inferior al de la colmena.


----------



## Fieseler Storch (7 Jul 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No hagas caso a Mr. Nini, es la mascota oficial del foro.
> 
> Un ayuntamiento puede, en efecto, recalificar terrenos y ahorrar muchas molestias en cuestión de normativa abstrusa.
> 
> ...



Un placer leer gente que aporta.

El plan no es tan descabellado entonces como podría parecer. Y hay ayuntamientos con muy pocos habitantes, en los que apenas 100 personas podrían cambiar el gobierno. Llegar al nivel autonómico sería lo idea, porque es donde se podría meter más mano al IRPF y otros impuestos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Jul 2021)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> Un placer leer gente que aporta.
> 
> El plan no es tan descabellado entonces como podría parecer. Y hay ayuntamientos con muy pocos habitantes, en los que apenas 100 personas podrían cambiar el gobierno. Llegar al nivel autonómico sería lo idea, porque es donde se podría meter más mano al IRPF y otros impuestos.



Hay que tener en cuenta, no obstante, que no es meterse como elefante en cacharrería y tomar el control.

De ahí lo de buscar municipios donde ya haya mayorías de derecha, voto a VOX y, en general, cierta afinidad ideológica. Plantar las semillas en terrenos abonados, vamos.

Y también la importancia de la acción de grupos descentralizados, llevar iniciativa sin ser un rodillo, etc.


----------



## SPQR (11 Jul 2021)

Fieseler Storch dijo:


> Un placer leer gente que aporta.
> 
> El plan no es tan descabellado entonces como podría parecer. Y hay ayuntamientos con muy pocos habitantes, en los que apenas 100 personas podrían cambiar el gobierno. Llegar al nivel autonómico sería lo idea, porque es donde se podría meter más mano al IRPF y otros impuestos.



Y con menos de 100. Hay municipios casi despoblados que siguen manteniendo ayuntamiento por inercia histórica, pero que deberian de ser unificados con otros y mancomunar servicios. En muchos casos, con 30-40 votos sacas un concejal y puedes hasta condicionar mayorias.

El problema es que entres en colisión con caciques y estructuras de poder ya establecidas, por lo que habría que hacer un estudio previo bastante exhaustivo, y presentarse en plan agrupación de electores o partido local.

Lo lógico seria establecerse un tiempo y luego poco a poco ir ganando la confianza de mas paisanos. Piano, piano.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Y con menos de 100. Hay municipios casi despoblados que siguen manteniendo ayuntamiento por inercia histórica, pero que deberian de ser unificados con otros y mancomunar servicios. En muchos casos, con 30-40 votos sacas un concejal y puedes hasta condicionar mayorias.
> 
> El problema es que entres en colisión con caciques y estructuras de poder ya establecidas, por lo que habría que hacer un estudio previo bastante exhaustivo, y presentarse en plan agrupación de electores o partido local.
> 
> Lo lógico seria establecerse un tiempo y luego poco a poco ir ganando la confianza de mas paisanos. Piano, piano.



*
Como un BIRUS dentro del sistema.*


----------



## Fieseler Storch (12 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Y con menos de 100. Hay municipios casi despoblados que siguen manteniendo ayuntamiento por inercia histórica, pero que deberian de ser unificados con otros y mancomunar servicios. En muchos casos, con 30-40 votos sacas un concejal y puedes hasta condicionar mayorias.
> 
> El problema es que entres en colisión con caciques y estructuras de poder ya establecidas, por lo que habría que hacer un estudio previo bastante exhaustivo, y presentarse en plan agrupación de electores o partido local.
> 
> Lo lógico seria establecerse un tiempo y luego poco a poco ir ganando la confianza de mas paisanos. Piano, piano.



El tema es encontrar dónde meter 30-40 personas en un municipio con menos de 100... ya sabemos que construir no es fácil hoy en día. Aunque siempre podríamos aprovecharnos de las "maravillosas" leyes españolas, y empadronarnos 10 en un zulo...

Una vez tomado el poder, si se podría recalificar terreno, y atraer más personas.


----------



## ArmiArma (12 Jul 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *Murcia, una de las regiones más de derechas donde más triunfa Vox, sería una opción muy sensata, pero hay mucha población inmigrante*, el Partido Podrido local es particularmente podrido y hay una caló que te mueres. Con todo podría ser un baluarte apto para los sureños.



*¿VOX? Te has ido a las antípodas del municipalismo comunitario como idea de estructura socio-política, y creo que de los libertarios de USA.* Entiendo que planteas la idea como un contrapoder dentro del esquema político del globalismo, muy localista en sus acciones, pero en el caso de VOX me parece ir contra su naturaleza y razón de ser.

¿Te imaginas a un pueblo tipo los amish durante siglos rechazando todo del Estado, negándose a la educación normalizada y que aprenden en un antiguo dialecto germano? ¿O a una comuna que monta un colegio donde los niños estudian en castellano antiguo e implantan la religión católica como base educativa? No te lo imaginas porque en toda la inclusiva Europa no existe, y por norma, cuanto más peso otorguen al Estado más difícil. 

Estos consorcios existen hace tiempo para dar forma institucional a identidades sin estado, como el que comentas de los catalanes o el de los nacionalistas vascos, de carácter muy globalista, y que también tienen municipios en Francia.

Ahora, hacer uno de 'patriotas españoles', no sé, quizás a VOX y a los conservadores españoles les encaje, pero pinta a que puedan temerse que vean terminar el nombre España como el de los Estados Unidos, es decir 'La nación sin nombre'


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Jul 2021)

ArmiArma dijo:


> *¿VOX? Te has ido a las antípodas del municipalismo comunitario como idea de estructura socio-política, y creo que de los libertarios de USA.* Entiendo que planteas la idea como un contrapoder dentro del esquema político del globalismo, muy localista en sus acciones, pero en el caso de VOX me parece ir contra su naturaleza y razón de ser.
> 
> ¿Te imaginas a un pueblo tipo los amish durante siglos rechazando todo del Estado, negándose a la educación normalizada y que aprenden en un antiguo dialecto germano? ¿O a una comuna que monta un colegio donde los niños estudian en castellano antiguo e implantan la religión católica como base educativa? No te lo imaginas porque en toda la inclusiva Europa no existe, y por norma, cuanto más peso otorguen al Estado más difícil.
> 
> ...



a) Confundes el voto a Vox con el partido.
b) Me traen sin cuidado los libertarios useños más allá de lo interesante de la iniciativa.
c) No se propugna municipalismo comunitario.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jul 2021)

PSOE - Golpe de estado: Reforma constitucional para que voten los inmigrantes residentes sin nacionalizar


----------



## Disidentpeasant (23 Jul 2021)

Militarícese dijo:


> Vamos que sóolo se puede ser patriota si eres liberal o conservador.
> Anda y vete a la mierda.
> Soy rojo y más patriota que toda tu puta estirpe, gilipollas.



Ser de derecha no quiere decir ser patriota, pero no es incompatible. Ser de "izquierda" por definición si.
El comunismo es una estafa, donde una élite tiene el poder total y absoluto, sobre una población a la que venden ser el único bien posible. El resultado es una miseria y condiciones de vida atroces para la mayoría.
A esa élite solo les interesa una cosa. Seguir viviendo de ese cuento. Su prioridad no es el país ni su bienestar.


----------



## Militarícese (23 Jul 2021)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Ser de derecha no quiere decir ser patriota, pero no es incompatible. Ser de "izquierda" por definición si.
> El comunismo es una estafa, donde una élite tiene el poder total y absoluto, sobre una población a la que venden ser el único bien posible. El resultado es una miseria y condiciones de vida atroces para la mayoría.
> A esa élite solo les interesa una cosa. Seguir viviendo de ese cuento. Su prioridad no es el país ni su bienestar.



Si hablamos de la vertiente económica del comunismo, eso es así en cuanto a su puesta en marcha. 
La teoría(el comunismo que te dirán que nunca se ha llevado a la oráctica de verdad) nos dice que lo que se busca es que se cubran las necesidades de todos sin que nadie saque provecho del otro.
Todo muy romántico.

Exactamente igual que el liberalismo. Lo que es ser de derecha(económica).
Tienes una teoría(el que te dirán que nunca se ha puesto en marcha) que dice que el mercado acaba regulando todo y que una empresa mal gestionada o que toma malas elecciones acaba desapareciendo o superada por su competencia, independientemente de cómo empiece la segunda(capital, tamaño, etc.) .
Luego tienes la práctica, que el mercado son 4 cárteles que mamporrean los precios y que no permiten que haya competencia de verdad, llegando incluso a espionajes y chantajeos personales.

Así que a otro con el cuento de que ser de izquierdas no permite ser patriota.
Lee lo que decía Franco de Ho chi min y luego me vuelves a contestar.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Jul 2021)

Militarícese dijo:


> Si hablamos de la vertiente económica del comunismo, eso es así en cuanto a su puesta en marcha.
> La teoría(el comunismo que te dirán que nunca se ha llevado a la oráctica de verdad) nos dice que lo que se busca es que se cubran las necesidades de todos sin que nadie saque provecho del otro.
> Todo muy romántico.
> 
> ...



Rojelier antiespañol Demier diciendo que el ideal platónico comunista nunca ha existido y fantaseando con que el liberalismo es idéntico al totalitarismo izmierdoso, pero reflejado en el espejo. Directo al ignore. Taluec.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (26 Jul 2021)

¿Qué, seguís prefiriendo ser pinchados como ganado y amoñecados bajo la dictadura covidiota en las colmenas antes que llevar una vida viril en las provincias?


----------



## Angelillo23 (2 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta, no obstante, que no es meterse como elefante en cacharrería y tomar el control.
> 
> De ahí lo de buscar municipios donde ya haya mayorías de derecha, voto a VOX y, en general, cierta afinidad ideológica. Plantar las semillas en terrenos abonados, vamos.
> 
> Y también la importancia de la acción de grupos descentralizados, llevar iniciativa sin ser un rodillo, etc.





Fieseler Storch dijo:


> Un placer leer gente que aporta.
> 
> El plan no es tan descabellado entonces como podría parecer. Y hay ayuntamientos con muy pocos habitantes, en los que apenas 100 personas podrían cambiar el gobierno. Llegar al nivel autonómico sería lo idea, porque es donde se podría meter más mano al IRPF y otros impuestos.



Como idea me gusta. Os dejo un par de pueblos de Soria lindando con Aragón.

Borobia (Soria). Menos de 300 habitantes censados, con ayuntamiento y con el PP gobernando.
Ciria (Soria) Menos de 100 habitantes censados, con ayuntamiento y con el PP gobernando.
Ambas a 10km entre si, en la frontera con Aragón. Eso si, son pueblos para levantar de 0, aviso.


----------



## cinamomo (2 Ago 2021)

Hasta que no se hablen estas cosas en un bar, cara a cara, dudo que haya cambios significativos.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Ago 2021)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Como idea me gusta. Os dejo un par de pueblos de Soria lindando con Aragón.
> 
> Borobia (Soria). Menos de 300 habitantes censados, con ayuntamiento y con el PP gobernando.
> Ciria (Soria) Menos de 100 habitantes censados, con ayuntamiento y con el PP gobernando.
> Ambas a 10km entre si, en la frontera con Aragón. Eso si, son pueblos para levantar de 0, aviso.



*BOROBIA*

Me encanta

Suena a principado balcánico.

Invoco @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Ago 2021)

cinamomo dijo:


> Hasta que no se hablen estas cosas en un bar, cara a cara, dudo que haya cambios significativos.



¿Y a qué esperas? No voy a invitaros a mi núcleo repoblador, tenéis que buscaros los vuestros.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (3 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan *hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní *como un servidor. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> *En EEUU, el proyecto Free State ha logrado movilizar a 20.000 personas para comprometerse a asentarse en New Hampshire y convertir aquello en un baluarte liberal-conservador: Free State Project | Liberty Lives in New Hampshire*
> 
> ...



Gandalucia? Cuando curres 11 horacas y media y sin contar la miserable media horilla para comer durante un par de añitos conllamas +40 grados en verano llamas gandúl a tu mae, melindre soplapollas.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (3 Ago 2021)

Andevaleño dijo:


> Por qué tanta inquina a Andalucía?



Porque es el típico betilla sorbelefas del norte y se cree que ellos allí curran más con sus 8 horitas de mierda y aire acondicionado.
Luego se quedan con cara de tonto cuando el que debería ser un cateto sin estudios que no da palo al agua del sur se pasa por allí y os roba a la novia... si es que hay que ser gilipollas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Ago 2021)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Gandalucia? Cuando curres 11 horacas y media y sin contar la miserable media horilla para comer durante un par de añitos conllamas +40 grados en verano llamas gandúl a tu mae, melindre soplapollas.





Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Porque es el típico betilla sorbelefas del norte y se cree que ellos allí curran más con sus 8 horitas de mierda y aire acondicionado.
> Luego se quedan con cara de tonto cuando el que debería ser* un cateto sin estudios que no da palo al agua* del sur se pasa por allí y os roba a la novia... si es que hay que ser gilipollas.



Gandaluz sin sentido del humor se autodefine. 

El norte tó perita, quillo.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (4 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Gandaluz sin sentido del humor se autodefine.
> 
> El norte tó perita, quillo.



Pargelas nuncafollista acusando a los demás de lo que es él. A TU CASA RIDÍCULO cada vez que paso por Mandril me vuelvo con el nabo colorao de la hartá de follar. Y ya si tiro de pasion o tinder apaga y vamonos (por cierto no hay ni una que no mencione lo mucho que le pone el acento andaluz)
Y tu te quieres mudar a un pueblo...te comen vivo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ago 2021)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Pargelas nuncafollista acusando a los demás de lo que es él. A TU CASA RIDÍCULO cada vez que paso por Mandril me vuelvo con el nabo colorao de la hartá de follar. Y ya si tiro de pasion o tinder apaga y vamonos (por cierto no hay ni una que no mencione lo mucho que le pone el acento andaluz)
> Y tu te quieres mudar a un pueblo...te comen vivo.



Normal, Mandril está lleno de panchimoronegros, ganzaluces y subseres animalescos semejantes cuya vida no va más allá de follar, cagar y comer, a menudo a la vez.

Los goyim obedientes sois así, ignoráis todo lo que queda más allá de vuestra micropolla. Por eso no sabes que el singular es goy y el plural goyim. Tu propio nick deja clara tu estulticia de esclavo contento de serlo.

Ya vivo en un pueblo, campeón. 

Los de las colmenas vais a pasarlo mal. En particular en Gandalucía.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (6 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Normal, Mandril está lleno de panchimoronegros, ganzaluces y subseres animalescos semejantes cuya vida no va más allá de follar, cagar y comer, a menudo a la vez.
> 
> Los goyim obedientes sois así, ignoráis todo lo que queda más allá de vuestra micropolla. Por eso no sabes que el singular es goy y el plural goyim. Tu propio nick deja clara tu estulticia de esclavo contento de serlo.
> 
> ...



Los de las colmenas en Andalucía dice...será que no hay pueblo más que ciudad aquí  y mi propio nick refleja que no puedo cambiarlo no te vengas arriba micropenes


----------



## OtroCONSPIRANOICO (6 Ago 2021)

Esta idea, en general sería la hostia...
si no acabase a tiros entre los que piensan de un color y los que piensan de otro color, con los que pasan de colorines pagando el pato en medio.

Vamos a ver, es tan sencillo como *oficialistas vacunados al servicio del sistema, y disidentes no vacunados exiliados del común de la sociedad*, siendo *esencial para subsistir la cooperación mutua*, repartiéndose múltiples labores de distintos ámbitos en una forma de organización que además sería la columna vertebral del poder local de esta pequeña agrupación.
Si desde ese punto de partida tu plan es hacer una limpieza ideológica pues ale, *más divide y vencerás, como le gusta al NOM.*

Ya harás tu limpieza ideológica u étnica una vez que el NOM sea historia pasada.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2021)

OtroCONSPIRANOICO dijo:


> Esta idea, en general sería la hostia...
> si no acabase a tiros entre los que piensan de un color y los que piensan de otro color, con los que pasan de colorines pagando el pato en medio.
> 
> Vamos a ver, es tan sencillo como *oficialistas vacunados al servicio del sistema, y disidentes no vacunados exiliados del común de la sociedad*, siendo *esencial para subsistir la cooperación mutua*, repartiéndose múltiples labores de distintos ámbitos en una forma de organización que además sería la columna vertebral del poder local de esta pequeña agrupación.
> ...



Veo que la comprensión lectora brilla por su ausencia. ¿Qué limpieza ideológica ni qué niño muerto?

Los de una determinada ideología pueden tener su propio núcleo.

No hay ninguna agrupación.

Consiste en que hagáis las maletas, huyáis de las colmenas de panchimoronegros y os juntéis con gente afín en un lugar de vuestra elección con pocos rojeliers de mierda para que se convierta en un núcleo de resistencia anti NWO.

A partir de ahí ya se puede hacer una federación de municipios patriotas.


----------



## .Kaikus (6 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Y a qué esperas? No voy a invitaros a mi núcleo repoblador, tenéis que buscaros los vuestros.



Pero tienes ya repobladoras, en stand by ???...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Pero tienes ya repobladoras, en stand by ???...



Yo tengo a mi señora y no la presto.


----------



## Octubris (8 Ago 2021)

El Bierzo.

Si no espabilamos los repobladores serán otros... (moronegritos).

Saluc y unidaz,


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ago 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> El Bierzo.
> 
> Si no espabilamos los repobladores serán otros... (moronegritos).
> 
> Saluc y unidaz,



Hay mucho rojeras en el Bierzo, pero es buen lugar, en efecto.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Ago 2021)

Una cosa es segura de no ser las ayudas económicas y los préstamos els collons los industriales tendrían posibles para poder disponer de esta industria tan avanzada y moderna mismito que la agricultura a más el poder disponer de ingenieros agrónomos que con su sapiencia la agricultura moderna no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la tradicional.
Anda que?.


----------



## pagesitofeliz (8 Ago 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> El Bierzo.
> 
> Si no espabilamos los repobladores serán otros... (moronegritos).
> 
> Saluc y unidaz,



Con tu forma de entender en lo que das por lo mejor en genética y repoblación de la sociedad que viene tú ni para palaganero de un puti club y poco más.
Anda que?.


----------



## Jevitronka (8 Ago 2021)

La inercia pandémica impulsa el mercado inmobiliario rural


La capital acaparó casi la mitad de las compraventas en 2020 pero fuera de ella el ritmo de crecimiento en el sector rondó el 10%, en busca de más espacio y oportunidades económicas




www.diariodeburgos.es


----------



## Octubris (8 Ago 2021)

pagesitofeliz dijo:


> Con tu forma de entender en lo que das por lo mejor en genética y repoblación de la sociedad que viene tú ni para palaganero de un puti club y poco más.
> Anda que?.



Yo lo siento mucho pero te voy a poner en el ignore tronquito, porque tus aportes son una puta mierda y estás en modo faltón.

Por lo demás, estamos hablando de revertir la tendencia de sustitución que está funcionando a toda máquina en Europa, y no de llenar esto de moros.

Porque España es nuestra, no de los africanos. Y nos han debilitado esa idea. Ahora España sería "del resto del mundo", y no es así.

En cuanto a razas, yo ni siquiera pongo el foco en el debate de la "superioridad racial"... a mí me la pela, cada cuál en su país y yo respeto a todo el mundo.

Pero sí me centro en el debate de quién somos como país, de la soberanía y la propiedad del territorio, y, aún más fundamentalmente, el de la supervivencia de un pueblo, de sus gentes, y de su legado pasado... *y futuro*.

Lo cuál pasa por la destrucción del Régimen actual y del status quo globalista actual, que quieren hacer de España una tábula rasa sin pasado (destrucción de monumentos, de nombres de calles, educación histórica silenciada) y repoblarla... pero a su manera. Con moros y negros alógenos a nuestra cultura.

Si no defiendes tu casa y tu futuro, los pierdes. Si contribuyes a hacerlos desaparecer en vez de defenderlos, los pierdes también. Y esto es lo que está sucediendo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Ago 2021)

Octubris dijo:


> Yo lo siento mucho pero te voy a poner en el ignore tronquito, porque tus aportes son una puta mierda y estás en modo faltón.
> 
> Por lo demás, estamos hablando de revertir la tendencia de sustitución que está funcionando a toda máquina en Europa, y no de llenar esto de moros.
> 
> ...



No veo a quien respondes, así que te felicito por ponerlo también en el hijnor.

*HISPANIA RESURGENS*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (9 Ago 2021)

*Una cooperativa de 80 socios frente a la despoblación en Santibáñez*

Los integrantes aportarán 152.000 euros para comprar la casa parroquial y montar un hotel rural, al tiempo que pondrán en marcha una industria agroalimentaria 

Cansados de lidiar con la despoblación en la localidad leonesa de* Santibáñez de la Isla*, perteneciente al municipio de *Santa María de la Isla*, un grupo de 80 personas han lanzado una iniciativa cooperativista para dar un futuro a su pueblo. Los integrantes de esta empresa social bautizada como *'Renacimiento Rural Leonés'* han logrado recaudar un total de 152.000 euros, con los que quieren emprender una serie de iniciativas con las que revertir la delicada situación que arrastra su padrón.

La iniciativa fue presentada ayer a los vecinos en un encuentro cultural, en el que no faltaron actuaciones musicales adaptadas a las restricciones sanitarias, y sus primeros pasos consistirán en adquirir la casa parroquial, un almacén y un huerto colindante para la puesta en marcha de un* hotel rural*. El edificio proyectado contaría con nueve habitaciones, un bar, un comedor y una tienda de productos locales.

Los participantes han entregado 2.000 euros cada uno para el fondo común de la empresa Según* José Antonio Martínez Reñones*, presidente de 'Renacimiento Rural Leonés', "mayoritariamente" las personas participantes en el proyecto son del pueblo, aunque cuentan "con una excelente cuantía de amigos de otros puntos de la provincia". En esta primera fase también se quieren utilizar las instalaciones adquiridas para poner en marcha una* empresa de servicios sociales*, la cual contará con una cocina industrial, una lavandería y un aula de formación multiusos. Los impulsores calculan que el montante económico para poner en funcionamiento la primera parte del proyecto, tanto el hotel como la empresa de servicios sociales, rondará los 680.000 euros y crearía una decena de empleos directos.

Tal y como señala Martínez Reñones, el proyecto de Santibáñez de la Isla "no tiene parangón en España" y busca "hacer algo de verdad, algo más que palabras" para revertir la situación que vive el medio rural de la provincia. Con aportaciones mínimas de 2.000 euros, los socios quieren que la iniciativa llegue a buen puerto y que el modelo pueda exportarse a otros puntos de la geografía leonesa.

*Una ambiciosa segunda fase*

Todavía más ambiciosa es la segunda fase del proyecto, en la que la inversión proyectada por los 80 socios alcanzaría los 700.000 euros. En ella se contempla la adquisición de fincas de esta localidad cercana a La Bañeza para la puesta en marcha de una *industria agroalimentaria*, con la que aportar mayor rentabilidad a 'Renacimiento Rural Leonés' y lograr que se consoliden otros seis puestos de trabajo, que se asentarían con sus correspondientes familias en Santibáñez de la Isla.

El proyecto busca generar 16 empleos en la localidad y exportar su modelo a otros rincones de la provincia Las 304 participaciones que los promotores de esta iniciativa cooperativista han conseguido están abiertas a la colaboración de todo aquel que lo desee "con su trabajo o con su profesionalidad". Aunque se constituyó oficialmente a finales del mes de enero y hasta ahora no eche a andar, los promotores llevan años diseñando la estrategia final con la que pretenden que la empresa social resultante sea viable.

*¿Qué dicen los vecinos?*

En Santibáñez de la Isla "no todos están de acuerdo" con el proyecto y entre algunos vecinos están surgiendo dudas sobre la viabilidad del proyecto o cómo se pondrá este en marcha. Eso sí, admiten de buena gana las fórmulas innovadoras para echar el freno a una despoblación cada vez más alarmante y, por ello, un total de 160 personas asistieron en la jornada de ayer a la presentación de esta empresa social.

Según explica el alcalde del Ayuntamiento de Santa María de la Isla, *Camilo Domínguez*, "cuantos más negocios haya pues mejor y bienvenidos sean. «Nosotros intentamos dialogar con todo el mundo y respetar todas las opiniones", señala el regidor del municipio en el que se situará 'Renacimiento Rural Leonés'.

Más críticos se muestran otros vecinos que afirman que "de los que están detrás del proyecto, ninguno vive en el pueblo". Entre este sector de vecinos que están más en desacuerdo con la llegada de esta empresa social, se argumenta que necesitan "más transparencia" para cambiar su postura sobre 'Renacimiento Rural Leonés'. "Trabajan fuera y aquí solo vienen de vacaciones", señala un habitante del municipio.

Con dudas o sin ellas, lo único que verdaderamente está claro es que la *despoblación del medio rural* leonés necesita de fórmulas tan efectivas como urgentes. 'Renacimiento Rural Leonés' ofrece para ello una receta innovadora y basada en el cooperativismo que dará sus primeros pasos en Santibáñez de la Isla y que "busca irradiarse por toda la provincia leonesa".


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2021)

Arriba la repoblación patriótica.

Una población de cierta entidad no se puede vaciar y demoler tan fácilmente como una pequeña.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (16 Ago 2021)

San Martín de Oscos busca a quien se haga cargo del único bar del concejo

*San Martín de Oscos busca a quien se haga cargo del único bar del concejo*





*«Económicamente va bien y, aunque me da pena que el pueblo se quede sin bar, personalmente no me compensa», explica la propietaria de Casa da Vila, que cierra el 29 de agosto si el traspaso no fructifica*

*C*asa da Vila, el único establecimiento hostelero de San Martín de Oscos, es el lugar de reunión del pueblo, donde acuden los vecinos a tomarse un café, a leer el periódico o a conversar y comentar la actualidad. Desde hace unos días el propio bar es motivo de noticia, desde que su regente Pilar Roger colocara el cartel de «se traspasa» en una de las ventanas, un anuncio que inquieta a los vecinos porque,* si no aparece quien se haga cargo del bar-restaurante, el próximo 29 de agosto cerrará sus puertas* de forma definitiva después de dos años en funcionamiento.

Pilar Roger *decidió reabrir y ponerse al frente de Casa da Vila en 2019* después de toda una vida trabajando en hostelería. «Entonces estaba cerrado y me animé a cogerlo porque pensaba que mejor que trabajar para otro era trabajar para mí, pero es muy duro porque no tienes vida», indica, reconociendo la dificultad de conciliar la vida laboral y la familiar cuando tienes un negocio de estas características: «Si no estoy yo, está mi pareja y *tenemos hijas a las que hay que atender*».

Es por ello que ahora considera que «casi es mejor trabajar para otro y tener un horario y un día libre, porque aquí no libramos ningún día». «Me da pena que el pueblo se quede sin bar por el pueblo, pero yo estoy deseando dejarlo porque personalmente no me compensa», dice, indicando que de ahí la decisión de traspasarlo porque, eso sí, *reconoce que «económicamente va bien».*

La importancia que tiene para los residentes de San Martín de Oscos el bar de Pilar se la han trasladado estos días en forma de petición expresa: «*Los vecinos me dicen que no lo deje*, que no cierre, pero si no se hace cargo alguien volverá a estar cerrado como cuando lo cogí hace dos años». Una situación que choca con la historia hostelera del propio pueblo, en el que llegó a haber «13 o 14 bares».

Pilar Roger reconoce que «*parece que si San Martín de Oscos se queda sin bar, el pueblo se muere*» porque hace las veces de lugar de reunión, y más para una zona como esta porque, añade, «los Oscos están muy despoblados». 

La confianza de la regidora de Casa da Vila es llegar a traspasar el bar-restaurante. Y esperanzas tiene, y es que *en las últimas semanas señala que ha recibido «varias llamadas»* y alguna alentadora, como «la de unos chicos de Zaragoza que parecían muy interesados en cogerlo», aunque no le precisaron cuando podrían acercarse a San Martín de Oscos a visitar el establecimiento que, por el momento, mantiene el 29 de agosto como fecha de cierre.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Ago 2021)

Esto dice @anonimo123 

¿Podríamos los no inoculados con el veneno resistir a sangre y fuego en una provincia?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Ago 2021)

Enésima razón para huir mientras podáis: La Ley de Cambio Climático obliga a todas las ciudades de más de 50.000 habitantes a prohibir los coches de combustión interna


----------



## Paparajote (21 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Enésima razón para huir mientras podáis: La Ley de Cambio Climático obliga a todas las ciudades de más de 50.000 habitantes a prohibir los coches de combustión interna



En realidad esa prohibición de 2023 es sólo para el centro de esas ciudades, pero todo llegará; la marea ecolocuentista es imparable. 

En España los principales focos de buenismo, delincuencia, progresía y chusma suelen ser esas ciudades mayores de 50.000 habitantes.


----------



## Sandy Ravage (21 Ago 2021)

Lo que hay que hacer es echar a la gentuza masona que dirige en cotarro y poner orden de una puta vez en occidente.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Ago 2021)

Paparajote dijo:


> En realidad esa prohibición de 2023 es sólo para el centro de esas ciudades, pero todo llegará; la marea ecolocuentista es imparable.
> 
> En España los principales focos de buenismo, delincuencia, progresía y chusma suelen ser esas ciudades mayores de 50.000 habitantes.



"El centro" en el Madrid del alcalde Almierda es TODO EL MUNICIPIO.


----------



## Alabama Anon (21 Ago 2021)

Sandy Ravage dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es echar a la gentuza masona que dirige en cotarro y poner orden de una puta vez en occidente.



lo "unico"


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Ago 2021)

Los EEUU metiendo hordas afganas en sus arsenales en España... y aún hay gente que no huye.

BOOOOOM Rota, Moron y Torrejon acogerán afganos


----------



## Sandy Ravage (22 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Los EEUU metiendo hordas afganas en sus arsenales en España... y aún hay gente que no huye.
> 
> BOOOOOM Rota, Moron y Torrejon acogerán afganos



¿La guardia mora del Perro Sánchez?


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (23 Ago 2021)

Recordemos:














Luego ya allá cada cual...


----------



## twhi (23 Ago 2021)

Me parece una buena idea. Yo me apunto, si llegamos a ser bastantes me traslado donde haga falta.


----------



## ElMayoL (23 Ago 2021)

Militarícese dijo:


> Vamos que sóolo se puede ser patriota si eres liberal o conservador.
> Anda y vete a la mierda.
> Soy rojo y más patriota que toda tu puta estirpe, gilipollas.



un rojo no puede ser patriota de nada. si te autodenominas rojo y patriota, mas vale que pienses un poco y matices tu ideología ya que quizá seas mas bien nacional socialista. te lo digo en serio.


----------



## Militarícese (23 Ago 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> un rojo no puede ser patriota de nada. si te autodenominas rojo y patriota, mas vale que pienses un poco y matices tu ideología ya que quizá seas mas bien nacional socialista. te lo digo en serio.



Stalin era nacionalsocialista


----------



## ElMayoL (23 Ago 2021)

Militarícese dijo:


> Stalin era nacionalsocialista



El comunismo no es nacionalista. La URSS buscaba expandirse. 
documéntate un poco y deja de hacer el ridiculo. O vuelve a twitter q eso está lleno de subnormales.


----------



## Militarícese (24 Ago 2021)

ElMayoL dijo:


> El comunismo no es nacionalista. La URSS buscaba expandirse.
> documéntate un poco y deja de hacer el ridiculo. O vuelve a twitter q eso está lleno de subnormales.



Ah, el comunismo no es nacionalista porque busca expandirse...anda, aprende que es el Lebensraum.
Y encima insultando y dando lecciones...


----------



## ElMayoL (24 Ago 2021)

Militarícese dijo:


> Ah, el comunismo no es nacionalista porque busca expandirse...anda, aprende que es el Lebensraum.
> Y encima insultando y dando lecciones...



que aprenda que, hijo de satanas? mira lo que hacia el comunismo de mierda con su propio pueblo y mira que hacia franco y sus iguales con el suyo.
y no pierdo mas tiempo con u rojo de mierda. los rojos sois basura.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ago 2021)

No deis palique a rojos traidores antiespañoles.


----------



## Poseidón (29 Ago 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No deis palique a rojos traidores antiespañoles.



Tenemos algun pueblo bajo la mira ya?


----------



## Maradono (29 Ago 2021)

El sitio ideal es en los pueblos alrededor de covadonga.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Ago 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tenemos algun pueblo bajo la mira ya?



La idea es que cada pequeño grupo repoblador busque el suyo.

Vamos, que los interesados os asociéis con algunos conocidos de similares ideas y huyáis. En el mensaje inicial hay enlace a un listado de municipios aptos. En tu caso tienes una comunidad ideal, con un terreno abonado con Fertimón según la gente vaya despertando de la tiranía de Fijolito, multitud de poblados ultrafachers, y una provincia como Lugo sin apenas mongolos del BeNeGué. Vox tiene allí más votos que el nazi-onanismo ese.

Yo tengo mi núcleo en la montaña asturleonesa, aunque, ay, este año el NWO me manda a trabajar a Segovia. Espero que sea llevadero el exilio. Al menos es una ciudad pequeña y con monte.


----------



## Hrodrich (29 Ago 2021)

Tu lo que eres es un disgenésico maricón que quiere vivir a cuerpo de rey en el pueblito a costa de ser remero/paguitero/casapapis porque le da susto el wilson cuerpoescombro que vaga por la urbe. Dilo como es al menos y deja de hacerte pajas mentales con "reconquista patriótica" cual sueño húmedo de frikivirgen frustado.

Tu no reconquistas ni, para empezar, el saber cocinar lo más básico, vas a hacerle frente al globohomo mucho sí. Municipios patrióticos dice... 

El que quiere vencer al NWO, siendo un esclavo del NWO, pero en la aldea, es que no se puede ser más subnormal. Que se te ve el plumero, Hinc Svnt Cojoncillos. Ni te molestes en intentar contestar con sonidos guturales falaces de escoria mental que estás ignored, puto frikivirgen de los cojones.


----------



## SPQR (1 Sep 2021)

No he podido evitar recordar esto:





HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Recordemos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pásate por Sepúlveda. Bonito pueblo, precioso paseo por las hoces y buenos asados de cordero. Riaza es una maravilla también.



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La idea es que cada pequeño grupo repoblador busque el suyo.
> 
> Vamos, que los interesados os asociéis con algunos conocidos de similares ideas y huyáis. En el mensaje inicial hay enlace a un listado de municipios aptos. En tu caso tienes una comunidad ideal, con un terreno abonado con Fertimón según la gente vaya despertando de la tiranía de Fijolito, multitud de poblados ultrafachers, y una provincia como Lugo sin apenas mongolos del BeNeGué. Vox tiene allí más votos que el nazi-onanismo ese.
> 
> Yo tengo mi núcleo en la montaña asturleonesa, aunque, ay, este año el NWO me manda a trabajar a Segovia. Espero que sea llevadero el exilio. Al menos es una ciudad pequeña y con monte.



Por cierto, en este jailo se está hablando de un tema cercano a este:






*Tema mítico* : - Luis Gibert: “Basta de gilipolleces: con las gallinitas y el huerto no se vive”


“Basta de gilipolleces: con las gallinitas y el huerto no se vive” Tengo 45 años: creo que voy estructurando mejor mis ideas y así mi vida. Soy de Barcelona, hijo de catalán y de una conquense de Beteta, donde he vivido este año. Tengo dos hijas que iban allí al cole con diez niños y cinco...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> No he podido evitar recordar esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente he indicado en este hilo una y otra vez que la autarquía agraria es imposible y estúpida, y que lo interesante es huir a municipios con todos los servicios. Cosa relativamente sencilla y factible, pero que sin duda requiere esfuerzo, dinero y tener la forma de ganarte los garbanzos.

Los CMs histéricos que vienen a desincentivar, como @Alex Cosma y @Hrodrich venden todo lo contrario, la tontada de la huida al baldío para cultivar alfalfa como si fuera eso factible y la panacea.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Precisamente he indicado en este hilo una y otra vez que la autarquía agraria es imposible y estúpida, y que lo interesante es huir a municipios con todos los servicios. Cosa relativamente sencilla y factible, pero que sin duda requiere esfuerzo, dinero y tener la forma de ganarte los garbanzos.
> 
> Los CMs histéricos que vienen a desincentivar, como @Alex Cosma y @Hrodrich venden todo lo contrario, la tontada de la huida al baldío para cultivar alfalfa como si fuera eso factible y la panacea.



El que incentiva a HUIR al pueblo eres tú.... yo hablo de REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR AXIOLÓGICA, de los valores, de abajo hacia arriba.

Los habitantes de una sociedad no son sólo víctimas, sino CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que en ella sucede. El victimismo del pueblo es precisamente lo que la clase dominante quiere. Una víctima no es responsable, igual que un niño no lo es; y al igual que un niño, el no-responsable, el irresponsable adulto, necesita TUTELA desde arriba y es obediente, es dócil. Por contra, una persona que asume su RESPONSABILIDAD y las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, en tanto que humanos adultos, es un rival peligroso para las clases dominantes. Por tanto, los habitantes de las sociedades modernas son (somos) responsables de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedades (degradación y degeneración a velocidades jamás conocidas). Es así, no hay más; y mientras nadie asuma SU RESPONSABILIDAD, todo seguirá el curso actual, y a velocidades aún mayores.

Más claro aún: cuánta más responsabilidad no queramos asumir, mientras seamos irresponsables, mientras seamos infantiles, más necesitaremos, obviamente, a esas minorías poderhabientes que conforman el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL... de las que luego quejarnos, llorar y patalear, cual niños... es decir, lo que somos (infantiles) mientras queramos ser dependientes de dicho dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL.

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: *echar abajo el dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL*, y formar una sociedad:

1- Autogobernada en *asambleas omnisoberanas*, sin representantes, con portavoces, por tanto más que sujetos a mandato imperativo, porque NO SON REPRESENTANTES, sino sólo portavoces.

2- *Derecho consuetudinario*, que habría que rehacer según pase el tiempo (derecho de costumbre)... Aún así, entendiendo el término DERECHO, como norma, no como derechohabientismo, porque según mi criterio, *LOS DERECHOS NO EXISTEN*

3- *Bienes Comunales*, del PUEBLO, de cada población, de cada ayuntamiento (ayuntamiento que no sería una sucursal de la Autonomía, ni ésta del ESTADO, porque ambos no existirían o estarían condenados a desaparecer). Bienes comunales que fueron ROBADOS a los pueblos con las desamortizaciones, sobre todo a partir de 1812.

4- *Propiedad privada* SÍ, pero sólo la conseguida sin trabajo asalariado.... por tanto, obligatoriedad de facto, no impuesta, de ir hacia un modelo cooperativo autogestionario.

5-* Pueblo en armas*, es decir, milicias, como las milicias concejiles del pasado (que fueron las que realmente llevaron el peso de las batallas durante siglos contra el invasor musulmán).

El camino es duro y es largo, claro, como todo lo bueno... Los caminos fáciles, reformistas y cómodos siempre llevan, tarde o temprano, a la dictadura, a la tiranía, al genocidio.

Y como todo camino, por largo que sea, se empieza con un paso... ¿Queremos darlo?

Las propuestas PASO A PASO ya les he explicado mil veces en otros hilos, y lo volveré a hacer ahora. Otra cosa es que algunos crean que los pasos que ofrezco sean muy grandes y no sujetos a la realidad... Pero la realidad demanda, precisamente audacia, valentía, arrojo, determinación, etc.

Con la certeza de que el BIENESTARISMO, por fin, gracias a dios (o al universo) ha terminado, ya que es éste el que precisamente está exterminándonos, mis propuestas se refieren a volver a una sociedad de ámbito local, austera, parcialmente autosuficiente, basada en el amor y la convivencia.

Por tanto mi opción: el PUEBLO autoorganizado.

*Repito: es la hora de echar abajo el sistema de dominación, es la hora de echar abajo al ESTADO y al CAPITAL, para crear una sociedad autogobernada en asambleas, con derecho consuetudinario, bienes comunales, propiedad privada conseguida sin trabajo asalariado y pueblo en armas.... y, por supuesto, con SEXO REPRODUCTIVO LIBRE, y no prohibido como, de facto, está ahora.*

El que prefiera seguir creyendo que un partido u otro tiene la solución vive alejado de la realidad, ya sea por miedo, por incapacidad, por cobardía...
El que prefiera seguir creyendo que la solución es EL ESTADO (en cualquiera de sus formas)… lo mismo.

Es mejor elegir, aquí y ahora, funcionar en modo asambleario, aunque sea muy difícil, y *aunque por el momento* se tuvieran que mantener la mayor parte de las administraciones, que tener que hacer algo deprisa y corriendo, sin reflexión, sin estrategia, cuando todo se vaya a la mierda...

El que tenga MIEDO morirá antes que el VALIENTE... eso seguro. Y si el valiente muere, al menos lo hará luchando por su libertad, y no esperando a que las élites de poder que nos han llevado al abismo nos saquen de él.

El dúo a combatir es el compuesto por el ESTADO y el CAPITAL.

Un ESTADO es un conjunto de minorías poderhabientes, de grupos de poder, que a su vez luchan entre sí por cuotas de poder... Teniendo en común todos ellos una cosa: que sus enemigos comunes son los otros Estados y el PUEBLO... pero sobre todo el segundo, porque con los demás ESTADOS están obligados a entenderse...

*El CAPITAL es el GRAN CAPITAL... *Los pequeños empresarios pueden y deben seguir funcionando... El GRAN CAPITAL (bancos, multinacionales, etc.) sería EXPROPIADO SIN INDEMNIZACIÓN y todas sus riquezas puestas al servicio del pueblo.

La soberanía debe residir en la asamblea, y habría una por municipio y/o barrio... Las asambleas nombran PORTAVOCES (por tanto sujetos a mandato imperativo, es decir, no pueden negociar por su cuenta a espaldas de las asambleas que los nombraron) que irán a asambleas de ámbito (que no rango) superior...

El ejército, por tanto, al principio se mantendría como está, pero estaría al servicio del PUEBLO y no al de las minorías poderhabientes (que es lo que ocurre y ha ocurrido con todos los ejércitos).

Lo dicho, el final del camino ha de ser un PUEBLO EN ARMAS que expropia al GRAN CAPITAL... y echa abajo al *ESTADO *y sus *ALTOS FUNCIONARIOS (que no casualmente no son elegibles en las elecciones y que son los que realmente dirigen el ESTADO). Los cargos "políticos" serían rotatorios.*

Nos ha tocado vivir la etapa quizá más decisiva de la historia de la humanidad... El que crea que no es así y prefiera creer que todo irá bien y que los EXPERTOS nos sacarán del embrollo, allá ellos... Si son mayoría los que piensan así su sociedad morirá; si, por contra, la mayoría asume que hay que tomar las riendas de nuestras vidas, *sin ESTADO y sin GRAN CAPITAL*, nuestra sociedad tendrá alguna oportunidad.

O cambiamos de paradigma o no cambiamos, es nuestra decisión, no hay más, no hay trucos, no hay atajos, no hay recetas (y todo lo que se le pueda ocurrir que no sea esto, ya se ha puesto en práctica durante siglos, con el resultado de que hemos llegado hasta la situación dramática actual).

Se trata de rehumanirzarnos; la partitocracia y el parlamentarismo son lo que son porque es el propio sistema el que corrompe a las personas... y la prueba la tenemos en que el pueblo está igual de corrompido que las élites de poder. Se corrompen todos, los mandantes y los mandados.

El sistema asambleario depende, claro está, de la calidad del sujeto... que ahora está por los suelos (debido a depender para todo del dúo ESTADO-CAPITAL)... Al principio la cosa iría renqueante, pero con el paso del tiempo la gente iría aprendiendo, creciendo como personas serias, responsables, al servicio de los demás. Y el que no quiera mejorar tendrá al resto del pueblo ENFRENTE y VIGILANTE.

*Repito, al principio habría te tirar con lo que hay, porque ahora somos, por desgracia, dependientes del ESTADO; pero con la determinación de ir haciéndonos cada vez más responsables y participativos, al final se llegaría a un escenario aceptable, en el que quizá el Estado no haya desaparecido del todo, pero en el que la ASAMBLEA sea SOBERANA... Si pretendemos ESTADO cero, quizá alcancemos un ESTADO al 30%; pero si de entrada queremos no sólo 100% de ESTADO, sino más ESTADO (eso es lo que pide la gente con el coronavirus... Y ESE ES PRECISAMENTE EL OBJETIVO DEL MONTAJE DEL CORONAVIRUS: que la gente sea cada vez más dependiente del PODER y se odie y desconfíe entre sí)... pues tendremos eso... ESTADO al 200% (y CAPITALISMO al 200%, pero capitalismo de multinacionales, con las pymes destruidas).*

Repito, lo determinante es rehumanizarno. Por creemos los mejores humanos de la historia... ya vemos lo que está sucediendo; si no tomamos las riendas de nuestro destino... otros los harán por nosotros (ya lo están haciendo)... O lo hacemos o no lo hacemos. Si decidimos no hacerlo, luego no valdrán lloros.

Todo lo que sucede en el mundo es porque así lo deciden los humanos por acción o por omisión... Lo que quieren hacer, lo hacen; lo no quieren hacer no lo hacen... El problema es que luego la gente no asume la responsabilidad ni de su acción ni de su omisión... todos prefieren ser víctimas para así esconder su responsabilidad y poder llorar y patalear.

*Ningún ESTADO ha sido elegido jamás por ningún pueblo... todos han sido impuestos a sangre y fuego.*
Lo más parecido a elección del pueblo fueron los estados originales de EEUU... y ya sabemos como ha terminado el cuento... Pero no por culpa del sistema asambleario original de los pioneros americanos, NO, sino *precisamente *por haber ido *DELEGANDO *poco a poco cada vez más parcelas de soberanía de la asamblea, del pueblo. El problema es precisamente ir olvidando el sistema asambleario porque nos parece lento, dificil, etc... porque buscamos la COMODIDAD en vez de la LIBERTAD...

*La COMODIDAD es ANTAGÓNICA de la LIBERTAD. Sólo hay una forma de compatibilizarlas, y es DETENTANDO EL PODER... Y aún así los poderosos sólo tienen y quieren la comodidad física, pero no la mental (la más nociva de todas). Sí, así es, ellos siempre están pensando, analizando, reflexionando sobre como maximizar su poder... ¿Qué hace el pueblo mientras? soñar con más y más y más comodidad, sobre todo, lo dicho, la MENTAL...*

Persona cómoda = Persona esclava.

*El error es creer que manteniendo todo igual se puede cambiar todo... Y si lo que queremos no es cambiar todo, sino reformarlo, estamos perdidos igualmente, porque reformar es REFORZAR.*

Y sí... yo respeto la propiedad privada, pero sólo aquella conseguida sin trabajo asalariado, es decir, con el propio esfuerzo y el de todo aquél que quiera ayudar sin relación jerárquica, y con ayuda mutua (la opción realista son las cooperativas, en las que el dueño de la empresa son todos los socios).

Al principio eso no sería viable y sólo serían expropiadas las grandes fortunas, multinacionales, etc. por razones obvias... Y con el tiempo, la mayor parte de empresas se reconvertirían en cooperativas, de forma VOLUNTARIA.

Y respecto al PUEBLO EN ARMAS... Las MILICIAS son el pueblo en armas, es decir, que el pueblo se auto-defiende... Como digo, al principio se mantendría el ejército tal y como está, pero al servicio del pueblo, y no de las minorías poderhabientes. Luego iría evolucionando hacia un sistema de milicias "avanzado", con las mujeres implicadas también en dichas tareas, hasta donde ello fuera hacedero.

Si alguien nos atacara, tendría respuesta, no habría indefensión.

*El modelo actual está llegando a su fin, por eso sucede todo lo que sucede, porque los que mandan están preparando el nuevo modelo, mientras el pueblo está a por uvas viendo Netflix y odiándose entre sí en las mil y una divisiones y enfrentamientos diseñados a tal efecto, con el principal de ellos siendo el de hombres contra mujeres y viceversa.

Con el coronavirus han conseguido que TODOS los que el resto del año y de sus vidas están divididos y enfrentados (según las directrices que marcan las RELIGIONES POLÍTICAS), se FUSIONEN... en un unidad absoluta, todos (incluso los neoliberales); todos pidiendo más sanidad estatal, más policía, más ejército, más, más y más.

Una vez más estamos ante el triunfo del ESTADO sobre la DEMOCRACIA (siquiera sobre la democracia parlamentaria, que no tiene nada que ver y es antagónica de la única real, la asamblearia).

Leyendo este libro se comprende mucho mejor la sociedad en la que vivimos:
La democracia y el triunfo del Estado*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Sep 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El que incentiva a HUIR al pueblo eres tú.... yo hablo de REVOLUCIÓN POPULAR AXIOLÓGICA, de los valores, de abajo hacia arriba.
> 
> Los habitantes de una sociedad no son sólo víctimas, sino CORRESPONSABLES de todo lo que en ella sucede. El victimismo del pueblo es precisamente lo que la clase dominante quiere. Una víctima no es responsable, igual que un niño no lo es; y al igual que un niño, el no-responsable, el irresponsable adulto, necesita TUTELA desde arriba y es obediente, es dócil. Por contra, una persona que asume su RESPONSABILIDAD y las riendas de su destino, junto a sus iguales, en tanto que humanos adultos, es un rival peligroso para las clases dominantes. Por tanto, los habitantes de las sociedades modernas son (somos) responsables de lo que está sucediendo en nuestra sociedades (degradación y degeneración a velocidades jamás conocidas). Es así, no hay más; y mientras nadie asuma SU RESPONSABILIDAD, todo seguirá el curso actual, y a velocidades aún mayores.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo, rolletes indigestos y fantasías anarquistas rurales para espantar a la peña. Gracias por mostrarlo.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso mismo, rolletes indigestos y fantasías anarquistas rurales para espantar a la peña. Gracias por mostrarlo.



Lo que muestro es una forma de combatir al PODER, sea cual sea éste; lo que tu propones es volver a ser siervo del PODER del pasado.
Tu proyecto es aún más difícil que el mío... sí, los tercios de Flandes y todas esas FANTASÍAS tuyas... esas sí.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Sep 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo que muestro es una forma de combatir al PODER, sea cual sea éste; lo que tu propones es volver a ser siervo del PODER del pasado.
> Tu proyecto es aún más difícil que el mío... sí, los tercios de Flandes y todas esas FANTASÍAS tuyas... esas sí.



Claro, mendruguín, claro.

Entrretanto, en Cagaluña...

A disfrutar de lo robado,El Govern Catalan activa el cobro del impuesto del CO2 a los coches.


----------



## Alex Cosma (3 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Claro, mendruguín, claro.
> 
> Entrretanto, en Cagaluña...
> 
> A disfrutar de lo robado,El Govern Catalan activa el cobro del impuesto del CO2 a los coches.



Y el ESTADO católico que tu veneras fue el que empobreció a Castilla y los castellanos.

Es vuestro problema sentiros como quieren las élites que os sintáis... es decir, sentir que nos sois nada sin ellas.

España es una creación artificial de dichas minorías poderhabientes, como lo son también el resto de ESTADOS del mundo. Los propios castellanos fueron obligados a ser "españoles" contra su voluntad, por no mencionar a los catalanes, vascos, etc. que tanto y tan bien os han ensañado a odiar; igual que a a ellos les han enseñado a odiaros a vosotros.

Sí, las riquezas que se trajeron de las Américas, no mejoraron la vida de los castellanos, no no... Sirvieron precisamente para agigantar el aparato estatal; pero una vez agigantado, había que pagarlo, y subieron impuestos llevando a la ruina a los castellanos y a muchos más.

Ahora seguid creyendo (los castellanos los primeros) que el ESTADO sirve al PUEBLO.

¿Os suena ese ESTADO totalitario que impone banderas y que funde al PUEBLO a impuestos? ¿Siglo XXI aquí y ahora quizá?


----------



## Arístides (5 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan *hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní *como un servidor. El vacunazismo no es más que otra cabeza de la hidra totalitaria. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> *1. LA POSIBILIDAD AUTONÓMICA*
> 
> ...



Sal de Madrid ya:

*Verano SANGRIENTO en Madrid: DIECINUEVE (19) ataques NAVAJEROS/incidentes MACHETEROS + varios TIROTEOS/atracos a pistola con REHENES + AMPUTACIONES + MUTILACIONES + heridos graves y muertos.*


Muy integrador:





GETAFE/ La ciudad estrena el primer centro deportivo del mundo para refugiados


Te cagas, cómo no de la Pzoe tenía que ser el hay untamiento, ya sólo falta qué les den armas Como en el 36, dales tiempo. Los criminales del Partido Asesino CorruPSOE son muy de dar armas a otros criminales asesinos.




www.burbuja.info






*Pero:*






Sucesos: - 4 heridos, 1 MUY GRAVE ayer LUNES en reyerta a PUÑALADAS en Vallecas. Junio sangriento en MADRID:6 asesinatos,6 tiroteos y 8 heridos en pocas semanas


telemadrid Cuatro heridos, uno de ellos muy grave, en una reyerta a puñaladas en Puente de Vallecas Miembros del Samur |EFE 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51 (Actualizado: 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51) EUROPA PRESS Cuatro personas han resultado heridas, uno de ellas muy grave, en una reyerta...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Siguen los tiroteos. TeleMadrid: AMEGO APUÑALA a dos policías que se defienden a TIROS. 6 ASESINATOS+6 incidentes con armas de fuego en pocas semanas.


No sale en TV por tanto no pueden reaccionar. Es como si no existiera el problema, es más, la TV habla de lo positivo de la diversidad y que los musulmanes hay que respetar su cultura...y que son gente de paz. Un progre es un facha que no ha sido agraviado o sufrido un tuerto. Necesitamos...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Siguen los tiroteos. TeleMadrid: AMEGO APUÑALA a dos policías que se defienden a TIROS. 6 ASESINATOS+6 incidentes con armas de fuego en pocas semanas.


No sale en TV por tanto no pueden reaccionar. Es como si no existiera el problema, es más, la TV habla de lo positivo de la diversidad y que los musulmanes hay que respetar su cultura...y que son gente de paz. Un progre es un facha que no ha sido agraviado o sufrido un tuerto. Necesitamos...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - TeleMadrid, escalofriante VIDEO: otro atraco con rehenes PISTOLA en mano, esta vez DOMINICANOS. 4 asesinatos callejeros y 4 tiroteos en un mes


La disuasión es un arma poderosa. Si se echara de nuestro país a los proximos 100 que cometan delitos y a sus familias posiblemente se reduciría bastante la delincuencia.




www.burbuja.info










Mad Max: - Madrid Diario 28/6: "Un grupo de jóvenes atacado en Usera CON MACHETES"


Ampliar Coches patrulla de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Kike Rincón) Un grupo de jóvenes, atacado en Usera con machetes Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 28 de junio de 2021, 11:30h El pasado 26 de abril fue agredido un grupo de jóvenes con machetes en el distrito de Usera por seis individuos que ya han...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - 4 apuñalados en un Centro comercial de Madrid, uno de ellos en estado grave.


No han sido gitanos. Ha sido la vacuna. Esta ya tapandolo el gobierno. Cuidado!!! Si alguien muere en España, es por la vacuna, espabilad!!!




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - TeleMadrid: "en UNA SEMANA se han registrado SIETE atracos""aumenta el número de REYERTAS y okupaciones"


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/comerciantes-Plaza-Belgas-denuncian-delincuencia-2-2352984679--20210623103939.html Robos y delincuencia en la Plaza de los Belgas de Collado Villalba Play Video Foto: TELEMADRID |Vídeo: Telemadrid 23 de junio de 2021 - 10:39...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - ¿ SEGARRO AMEGO?. Siguen los atracos a ANCIANOS. TeleMadrid: Detenido un MENOR cuando intentaba ROBAR a un vecino que sacaba dinero de un cajero


Detenido un menor en Leganés cuando intentaba robar a un vecino que sacaba dinero de un cajero Cajero automático |EUROPA PRESS 28 de junio de 2021 - 11:41 (Actualizado: 28 de junio de 2021 - 11:41) EUROPA PRESS Agentes de Policía Nacional han detenido a un menor cuando intentaba sustraer el...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - APUÑALADO y HERIDO GRAVE en las fiestas del orgullo gay. 6 ASESINATOS, 6 tiroteos y 4 heridos GRAVES en 1 mes


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Apunalado-gravedad-Chueca-fiestas-Orgullo-0-2355364444--20210701101740.html Apuñalado de gravedad un joven en Chueca en plenas fiestas del Orgullo Las aglomeraciones registradas impiden a la policía identificar al autor o autores Plaza de Chueca...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - 4 heridos, 1 MUY GRAVE ayer LUNES en reyerta a PUÑALADAS en Vallecas. Junio sangriento en MADRID:6 asesinatos,6 tiroteos y 8 heridos en pocas semanas


telemadrid Cuatro heridos, uno de ellos muy grave, en una reyerta a puñaladas en Puente de Vallecas Miembros del Samur |EFE 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51 (Actualizado: 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51) EUROPA PRESS Cuatro personas han resultado heridas, uno de ellas muy grave, en una reyerta...




www.burbuja.info













Una discusión entre dos compañeros de trabajo acaba a cuchilladas en un edificio de oficinas


Dos empleados de una empresa de limpieza se han enzarzado y uno ha propinado varias puñaladas a otro, que está grave



www.abc.es










DESCONTROL ABSOLVTO en CHUECA: 3 CHORTINAS entran a una lavandería y se ponen a MEAR dentro. [VÍDEO y BRVTAL DECADENCIA INSIDE]


Advertencia: tangas y meados inside




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - ¿MENAS?. Brutal AGRESIÓN SEXUAL en pleno Madrid junto a la CASA DE CAMPO . TeleMadrid: "Los delitos han subido en la zona más de un 600% "


no puede ser, madriz nos adelanta a los barceloneses por la derecha! no podemos consentirlo, los shempions semos nosotros




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - Herido GRAVE con la MANO AMPUTADA tras ser agredido con ARMA BLANCA en Ciudad Lineal. DIEZ (10) APUÑALADOs en UNA (1) semana en Madrid ciudad.







www.burbuja.info










Noticia: - Pelea de rumanos


A ver qué opinan @Hic Svnt Leones y @Visilleras, luego pongo lo último de los macheteros en Madroit.




www.burbuja.info











Ciencia: - Los GEO tienen que intervenir en Madrid para detener al hombre que tiroteó a su hermano y se atrincheró en La Latina


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Detenido-disparo-hermano-atrinchero-Latina-0-2356864298--20210706104839.html Detenido un hombre que disparó a su hermano y se atrincheró en una casa okupa de Latina Los hechos ocurrieron en la calle María del Carmen de Madrid Vehículo de la Policía...




www.burbuja.info













Ciencia: - VIDEO: <<<NO OJOS SENSIBLES>>>. TeleMadrid: tenderos sufren BRUTAL PALIZA a golpes y NAVAJAZOS por presuntos DOMINICANOS.


¿Lo oye, señor Anderson? ¡Es el sonido de lo inevitable!




www.burbuja.info













Ciencia: - Le destrozan la cara a BOTELLAZOS y lo rematan pegándole 3 TIROS a PLENA LUZ DEL DÍA. 10 tiroteos/atracos a pistola en 1 MES en Madrid.


El Madrid de la libertad... de morir asesinado... Disfruten y tal.




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - Los pistoleros no dan cuartel en Madrid. Perpetra al menos CUATRO (4) atracos A PUNTA DE PISTOLA en pleno centro de Madrid


https://gacetinmadrid.com/2021/06/28/detenido-un-joven-que-atracaba-a-punta-de-pistola-a-chicas-en-puente-de-vallecas/ Distritos Noticias Puente de Vallecas Detenido un joven que atracaba a punta de pistola a chicas en Puente de Vallecas 28 junio, 2021 Gacetín Madrid 0 comentarios...




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - MACHETERO "menor" DOMINICANO detenido en el CENTRO de Madrid tras los 10 TIROTEOS/atracos a pistola del ultimo mes.


Los macheteros tampoco dan cuartel en Madrid: https://www.madridiario.es/movil/noticia/494868/sucesos/detenido-un-menor-con-un-machete-de-60-centimetros-en-las-fiestas-del-orgullo.html




www.burbuja.info













Ciencia: - Sigue la OLA DE apuñalamientos: TRES (3) APUÑALADOS (2 heridos GRAVES) en Madrid ciudad tras los 10 tiroteos/atracos a pistola del último mes.


El terror navajero se ha instaurado en las calles de Madrid: https://www.madridiario.es/policia-investiga-dos-apunalamientos-diferentes-domingo-usera Ampliar Este domingo han tenido lugar en Usera dos reyertas (Foto: @emergenciasmad) La Policía investiga dos apuñalamientos...




www.burbuja.info














Ciencia: - "Casi CADA NOCHE hay apuñalados". CINCO (5) ATAQUES NAVAJEROS-1 ASESINADO+2 heridos GRAVES en 3 días,tras 10 tiroteos/robos a pistola del último mes


TeleMadrid denuncia las inseguridad en las calles de Madrid (video en el primer enlace): "hay apuñalamientos casi cada noche". El terror navajero se impone en Madrid 5 ataques en 3 días y aumentando: 1. Ataque navajero, un asesinado cuando huía en Madrid...




www.burbuja.info











Crisis: - VIDEO (TeleMadrid): "HAY APUÑALAMIENTOS CASI CADA NOCHE". Ola de tiroteos y apuñalamientos en Madrid ciudad.


TeleMadrid denuncia las inseguridad en las calles de Madrid (video en el primer enlace): "hay apuñalamientos casi cada noche". El terror navajero se impone en Madrid cinco ataques en tres días: 1. Ataque navajero, un asesinado cuando huía en Madrid...




www.burbuja.info





*TeleMadrid denuncia las inseguridad en las calles de Madrid (video en el enlace): "hay apuñalamientos casi cada noche".*









El joven apuñalado en el túnel de la calle Comercio huía de sus agresores


El joven de 18 años que perdía la vida este miércoles tras recibir tres puñaladas en la espalda mientras cruzaba por el túnel de la calle...




www.telemadrid.es










Un menor de 17 años muere apuñalado por la espalda en un túnel del barrio de Pacífico de Madrid


No actualizado: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tiroteos-macheteros-navajeros-secuestros-menas-mataleones-hilo-de-seguimiento-de-delincuencia-callejera-en-madrid.1559626/




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - Sigue la ola de apuñalamientos en Madrid: intentan APUÑALAR a un hombre frente a la Audiencia Provincial


https://www.madridiario.es/policias-fuera-de-servicio-evitan-apunalamiento-delante-audiencia-provincial Ampliar Detenidos por intento de agresión ante la Audiencia Provincial (Foto: Policía Municipal) Policías fuera de servicio evitan un apuñalamiento delante de la Audiencia Provincial...




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - ¿ Mejicanización ?. Detenidos por perpetrar robos con "GRAN VIOLENCIA" disfrazados de POLICÍAS en Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Desarticulada-peligrosa-ladrones-haciendose-policias-0-2358364143--20210711095426.html Desarticulada una peligrosa banda de ladrones que robaba haciéndose pasar por policías Hay nueve personas detenidas y seis más investigadas por un intento de...




www.burbuja.info










Detenidos tres ecuatorianos en Madrid por rajar a botellazos a dos chavales de 20 años


Facebook Twitter instagram WhatsApp Telegram Email ¡Síguenos en Telegram! La Policía Nacional ha dado caza a los tres sujetos que agredieron a dos jóvenes de 20 años el pasado lunes en la calle de Nicolás Usera, esquina con Amparo Usera en la ciudad de Madrid. Se trata de tres inmigrantes...




www.burbuja.info











Le clava un punzon en el ojo a un policia en el metro de Madrid


> Doctor Gutierrez Merlo Catedratico en Psiquiatria Clinica y autor [/quote]




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Arístides (6 Sep 2021)

*MATALEÓN*






Sucesos: - Tres presuntos MENAS atracan a anciana con un MATALAEÓN y le golpean en la CABEZA en pleno centro de Madrid. Los medios lo CENSURAN.







www.burbuja.info





*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 1*






Sociedad: - MENAS?.Sigue la brutal OLA DE APUÑALAMIENTOS diarios. 40 APUÑALADOS este verano. Madrid Diario: MENOR apuñala EN EL OJO a un hombre para robarle.


Seguro que era un facha y se lo merecía, el amego es nuestro héroe.




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 2*






Mad Max: - Reyerta CUCHILLO en mano en Ciudad Lineal. Los navajeros no dan cuartel (>40 ataques navajeros este verano).


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Detenido-Ciudad-Lineal-amenazar-cuchillo-0-2371562826--20210824113504.html DISTRITO DE CIUDAD LINEAL Detenido en Ciudad Lineal por amenazar de muerte a dos mujeres con un cuchillo en un bar Detenido en Madrid |POLICÍA MUNICIPAL DE MADRID 24 de agosto...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 3*





Sucesos: - "! TE VOY A HACER FILETES !". Ataque con Katana en Madrid. Siguen las agresiones con arma blanca casi diarias (+de 40 este verano).


Un detenido por emprenderla a golpes con una katana contra la famosa sidrería ‘Casa Parrondo’ al grito de «os voy a hacer filetes» 24 agosto, 2021 Gacetín Madrid 0 comentarios FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegram Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido esta tarde de martes, 24 de agosto, a un...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 4*





Noticia: - ATRACA hasta 5 comercios BOTELLA ROTA en mano en Usera. Cuatro (4) ataques navajeros en 4 días.


Ampliar Detenido un hombre por cinco atracos con arma blanca en Usera (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenido el autor de cinco robos con violencia e intimidación en la misma calle de Usera Por MDO/E.P. Jueves 26 de agosto de 2021, 10:11h Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a un varón...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 5*








Noticia: - Escalofriante VIDEO (TeleMadrid): "Noche de peleas (a BOTELLAZOS) en Madrid". Los vecinos hartos de la INSEGURIDAD.


Video en el enlace. https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/telenoticias-fin-de-semana/Punetazos-discoteca-Aluche-botellazos-Alcala-2-2372782701--20210828040150.html Puñetazos y patadas a la salida de la discoteca en Aluche y peleas a botellazos en Alcalá En Madrid, en el barrio de Aluche...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 6*
Inmigración: - Siguen los APUÑALAMIENTOS DIARIOS : NIGERIANO APUÑALADO AYER (herido grave) en Vallecas.+45 ataques navajeros este verano, tiroteos, secuestros...

*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 7. Paran línea de metro por reyerta MACHETERA en pleno centro.*
Noticia: - Delincuencia DESBOCADA (los medios lo CENSURAN): PARAN el servicio el metro de Madrid por una PELEA A MACHETAZOS en pleno centro.


*ATRACO PISTOLERO 1*





Sucesos: - Cada vez peor. Escalofriante VIDEO, TeleMadrid: atracadores ARMADOS CON PISTOLAS atracan a plena LUZ DEL DIA perfumería . Sigue la ola de atracos.


Atraco perpetrado con clientes dentro. TeleMadrid informa que "numerosas bandas " cada ves más "armadas con pistolas". https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/atracadores-perfumeria-situada-comercial-Getafe-2-2373682612--20210831103728.html Se busca a los atracadores de...




www.burbuja.info






*ASESINATO CON DEDOS AMPUTADOS.*





Sucesos: - ULTRA VIOLENTO Y MACABRO ASESINATO en Vallecas: el cadaver encontrado en zona de tránsito de toxicómanos estaba calcinado y tenía los DEDOS AMPUTADOS


El cadáver calcinado en Vallecas tenía amputados todos los dedos Las primeras pesquisas apuntan a que el hombre murió de forma violenta. El cadáver calcinado en Vallecas tenía amputados todos los dedos |Telemadrid 31 de agosto de 2021 - 11:17 (Actualizado: 31 de agosto de 2021 - 11:17) EFE La...




www.burbuja.info






*ATRACO, LE ARRANCAN LOS DIENTES*





Noticia: - Violencia extrema: 10 MENAS MARROQUÍES (presuntos) ARRANCAN LOS DIENTES a chica durante ATRACO para ROBARLE el teléfono en pleno centro de Madrid.


Sigue la violencia, más de 45 ataques navajeros, varios secuestros, tiroteos... https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/abci-turba-arranca-dientes-salvaje-paliza-joven-durante-atraco-202109040138_noticia.html Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol La...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Sep 2021)

Arístides dijo:


> Sal de Madrid ya:
> 
> *Verano SANGRIENTO en Madrid: DIECINUEVE (19) ataques NAVAJEROS/incidentes MACHETEROS + varios TIROTEOS/atracos a pistola con REHENES + AMPUTACIONES + MUTILACIONES + heridos graves y muertos.
> 
> ...



Eso digo yo, hay que huir de Mandril, y sobre todo de Vatercelona, como si no hubiera mañana allí.


----------



## Europeo Despierto (12 Sep 2021)

Seguís con vuestras ideas autistas que jamás realizareis como iros a un pueblo perdido a empezar desde cero. 

Esto es la vida real, aquí no se puede empezar desde cero, hay que cambiar las cosas desde dentro. 

Para cuando una manifestación en Sol? Aquí hace manis hasta por una agresión LGBT que no ha ocurrido. Cuando una mani burbujista?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Sep 2021)

a) Puedes elegir entre liberales de distinto pelaje (meaplilas como un servidor) y panchimoronegros engorilados y podemitarras genocidas. Tú sabrás tu preferencia.
b) Puedes llenar tu núcleo repoblador con gente afín de la ideología que te dé la gana, como si eres neonazi follaperros. Lo que he indicado es que será más fácil asentarse y convencer a los lugareños en municipios donde haya ya amplais mayorías de derechas.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (15 Sep 2021)

Up.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Sep 2021)

Se descubre el pastel: @Alex Cosma es un urbanita:



Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> ¿Usted vive en la capital o en un pueblo?





Alex Cosma dijo:


> En una ciudad.
> 
> Una forma de demostrar espíritu de LIBERTAD es defender lo contrario a lo que se piensa o se hace.
> No me gustan los toros, pero defiendo la tauromaquia.
> ...



Como veis, los que predican la idiotez de una imposible autarquía agraria resulta que viven muy cómodamente.

Por ello la huida de las colmenas ha de orientarse a municipios pequeños y medianos, pero con todos los servicios.


----------



## Alex Cosma (19 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Se descubre el pastel: @Alex Cosma es un urbanita:
> 
> Como veis, los que predican la idiotez de una imposible autarquía agraria resulta que viven muy cómodamente.
> 
> Por ello la huida de las colmenas ha de orientarse a municipios pequeños y medianos, pero con todos los servicios.



Bla bla bla...

Te recuerdo que tu propuesta y la del 99% de los que te ríen las gracias, es la de llevar urbanitas a los pueblos.... Por tanto la misma que la mía.
Qué le vamos a hacer si los que siguen tu propuesta y los que siguen la mía viven en un 99% en las ciudades.

Yo parto de la REALIDAD, tú de la enajenación y el enfretamiento per se.

Yo parto de la cruda realidad, la cual nos dice que PRECISAMENTE tu propuesta (como la de Bernaldo) puramente "patriota" y "católica" (indivisible) no tiene NINGUNA POSIBILIDAD, ninguna (demografía manda).

Yo parto de la cruda realidad que tú mismo afirmas con tus comentarios, y ésta realidad es que no eres capaz de inteligir ni aceptar una vida sin "todos los servicios"...

¿Quién es, por tanto, más modernista, urbanita, derechohabiente y bienestarizado?

Tú... lo eres tú. Asúmelo; asúmete tal y como eres.

Tú sí que eres una mentira, y muy grande.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Sep 2021)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Bla bla bla...
> 
> Te recuerdo que tu propuesta y la del 99% de los que te ríen las gracias, es la de llevar urbanitas a los pueblos.... Por tanto la misma que la mía.
> Qué le vamos a hacer si los que siguen tu propuesta y los que siguen la mía viven en un 99% en las ciudades.
> ...



Veo que tienes el ano en llamas.







En efecto, la auténtica salud son los pueblos de 1.000 a 50.000 habitantes con todos los servicios, donde quien quiera peude dedicarse a la agicultura, y quien no a otras cosas. Pueblos donde aún viven la mitad de los españoles (48%, concretamente). 

El objetivo de huir de las colmenas es salvar la salud y la hacienda y mejorar en calidad de vida, no unirse a sectas suicidas como la tuya.

Por supuesto que defiendo el bienestar personal. Tú la miseria y el hambre. Casualmente, tu discurso es el mismo del NWO.

Lo siguente será pasearte en Rolls-Royce mientras predicas las bondades de la tracción animal.

Putapénico.


----------



## Alex Cosma (19 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Veo que tienes el ano en llamas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, no sabes ni lo que dices... ni con quien hablas. Prefieres inventarte al interlocutor, para que tus propuestas parezcan sensatas..


----------



## Furymundo (19 Sep 2021)

como va esa milicia ?  
os doy mi numero

666 33 11 13.


----------



## Supermanises (19 Sep 2021)

el caso no es hablar de hacer cosas... ir haciendo y se ara. Pero si partis de odio, racismo y cosas asi de mierda, igual el universo os mete un palo en los radios... si no comprobarlo y ya nos contais.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Sep 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> el caso no es hablar de hacer cosas... ir haciendo y se ara. Pero si partis de odio, racismo y cosas asi de mierda, igual el universo os mete un palo en los radios... si no comprobarlo y ya nos contais.



Yo ya vivo tan ricamente en un pueblo, aunque este año me toque desplazarme a trabajar a una ciudad de menos de 50 mil habitantes.

Tenréis que sacaros vosotros mismos las castañas del fuego. Yo sólo os señalo el camino.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Lo dicho, no sabes ni lo que dices... ni con quien hablas. Prefieres inventarte al interlocutor, para que tus propuestas parezcan sensatas..



En resumen, que quedas ridiculizado como un hipocritón y careces de argumentos para defenderlo.


----------



## Supermanises (19 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Yo ya vivo tan ricamente en un pueblo, aunque este año me toque desplazarme a trabajar a una ciudad de menos de 50 mil habitantes.
> 
> Tenréis que sacaros vosotros mismos las castañas del fuego. Yo sólo os señalo el camino.
> 
> ...



no me pongo a vivir en una ciudad ni loco. Eso si, cerquita para ir a cotorrear...las cosas como son, la fiesta guapa esta en la ciudad.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Sep 2021)

Supermanises dijo:


> no me pongo a vivir en una ciudad ni loco. Eso si, cerquita para ir a cotorrear...las cosas como son, la fiesta guapa esta en la ciudad.



También hay pueblos grandes o ciudades pequeñas con estupenda vida nocturna.

Lo imperativo es huir de las grandes colmenas de más de 500 mil habitantes, en particular Maydrit, Vatercelona y Bilbotroit.


----------



## Supermanises (19 Sep 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> También hay pueblos grandes o ciudades pequeñas con estupenda vida nocturna.
> 
> Lo imperativo es huir de las grandes colmenas de más de 500 mil habitantes, en particular Maydrit, Vatercelona y Bilbotroit.



Nose yo... a mi las ciudades que as comentado me dan puta gena, pero Valencia si me parece que tiene buen ambiente la verdad.


----------



## El Reaccionario (24 Sep 2021)

Ya podemos empezar.









Se vende una aldea gallega entera con vistas al mar


Tiene una docena de casas disponibles y está apenas a un par de kilómetros del mar, con unas vistas impresionantes sobre la Costa da Morte




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Sep 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ya podemos empezar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salen a menos de 20.000 aurelios y estan a 15 minutos andando de la playa !!!...

PD- Lo unico que falta en la ecuacion son mujeres patriotas...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Oct 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Ya podemos empezar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que con 200.000€ te compras un par de casas que no necesitan obra en un pueblo que ya tiene todos los servicios.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Oct 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La cuestión es que con 200.000€ te compras un par de casas que no necesitan obra en un pueblo que ya tiene todos los servicios.



La fase sobre las discusiones y compra de aldea patriota, esta muy bien, pero ya hay foreros con fincas valladas, con varias viviendas, con todos los servicios, con tierras de labor dentro y fuera de la misma...













Faltan las foreras con tipito, que quieran huir de las ciudades !!!...


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Oct 2021)

Como la UE anule la exencion de visados para la entrada en territorio comunitario, de Moldavia, Ucrania y Georgia, sera mas facil importar un Lada Samara, que traerse una novia eslava, caspita !!!... 









_______ dijo:


> Terminara igual que esto unos follando todas zorreando y otros doblando el lomo


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Oct 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *2. LA POSIBILIDAD MUNICIPAL*
> 
> Por todo ello, *d**escendiendo a nivel municipal*, *lo más interesante para el reasentamiento de patriotas sería, quizás, que cada núcleo repoblador descentralizado escogiera por su cuenta:*
> 
> ...



*El municipalismo, y la estructura GLOBAL-LOCAL es una idea del esquema de la Gobernanza Global y muy del Nuevo Orden más allá de cual sea la opción ideológica.* Aunque ciertamente, visto el panorama posicional del Estado-nación, ese formato de antiglobalismo, parece ya la única vía que va a quedar para encontrar afines y un modo vida un tanto confortable. En ese sentido, desde luego, ya han ganado:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La fase sobre las discusiones y compra de aldea patriota, esta muy bien, pero ya hay foreros con fincas valladas, con varias viviendas, con todos los servicios, con tierras de labor dentro y fuera de la misma...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te puedes comprar un container entero de perroflautas piojosas follaperros asquerosas de esas.


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Oct 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Te puedes comprar un container entero de perroflautas piojosas follaperros asquerosas de esas.



Las mujeres inteligentes, son de derechas, pobrecitas estan en su derecho de equivocarse, hay que ser permisivo con las hembras...


----------



## .Kaikus (3 Oct 2021)

Koldo Kabr0n, cuando nos vamos a Slavia ???... @_______ 

Nos traemos unas novias libres de femimarxismo, si no tienes habitacion disponible en el apartment, yo acojo a la tuya el tiempo que haga falta, faltaria plvs !!!...

PD- Con las novias en Hispania, ya vas mirando un piso mas grande, *sin prisas...  *


----------



## ArmiArma (3 Oct 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> curioso mapa, lo hay en español?



Creo que no


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2021)

*ARRIBA ESPAÑA, ROJAZOS HIJOS DE MIL PUTAS*


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Oct 2021)

La provincia de Segovia es ideal para quienes huyan del colapso de Maydrit. No sólo la sierra y la frontera con Madrid, sino más allá: Nava de la Asunción, Santa María La Real de Nieva, Carbonero Mayor, Ayllón, Sepúlveda, Riaza...


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Oct 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *ARRIBA ESPAÑA, ROJAZOS HIJOS DE MIL PUTAS*



*ARRIBA SIEMPRE !!!





*


----------



## Arístides (12 Oct 2021)

Hay que solucionar lo de Madrid no huir @Hic Svnt Leones :







Sucesos: - 4 heridos, 1 MUY GRAVE ayer LUNES en reyerta a PUÑALADAS en Vallecas. Junio sangriento en MADRID:6 asesinatos,6 tiroteos y 8 heridos en pocas semanas


telemadrid Cuatro heridos, uno de ellos muy grave, en una reyerta a puñaladas en Puente de Vallecas Miembros del Samur |EFE 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51 (Actualizado: 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51) EUROPA PRESS Cuatro personas han resultado heridas, uno de ellas muy grave, en una reyerta...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Siguen los tiroteos. TeleMadrid: AMEGO APUÑALA a dos policías que se defienden a TIROS. 6 ASESINATOS+6 incidentes con armas de fuego en pocas semanas.


No sale en TV por tanto no pueden reaccionar. Es como si no existiera el problema, es más, la TV habla de lo positivo de la diversidad y que los musulmanes hay que respetar su cultura...y que son gente de paz. Un progre es un facha que no ha sido agraviado o sufrido un tuerto. Necesitamos...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Siguen los tiroteos. TeleMadrid: AMEGO APUÑALA a dos policías que se defienden a TIROS. 6 ASESINATOS+6 incidentes con armas de fuego en pocas semanas.


No sale en TV por tanto no pueden reaccionar. Es como si no existiera el problema, es más, la TV habla de lo positivo de la diversidad y que los musulmanes hay que respetar su cultura...y que son gente de paz. Un progre es un facha que no ha sido agraviado o sufrido un tuerto. Necesitamos...




www.burbuja.info













Sucesos: - TeleMadrid, escalofriante VIDEO: otro atraco con rehenes PISTOLA en mano, esta vez DOMINICANOS. 4 asesinatos callejeros y 4 tiroteos en un mes


La disuasión es un arma poderosa. Si se echara de nuestro país a los proximos 100 que cometan delitos y a sus familias posiblemente se reduciría bastante la delincuencia.




www.burbuja.info










Mad Max: - Madrid Diario 28/6: "Un grupo de jóvenes atacado en Usera CON MACHETES"


Ampliar Coches patrulla de la Policía Nacional. (Foto: Kike Rincón) Un grupo de jóvenes, atacado en Usera con machetes Por MDO/E.P. Lunes 28 de junio de 2021, 11:30h El pasado 26 de abril fue agredido un grupo de jóvenes con machetes en el distrito de Usera por seis individuos que ya han...




www.burbuja.info













Noticia: - 4 apuñalados en un Centro comercial de Madrid, uno de ellos en estado grave.


No han sido gitanos. Ha sido la vacuna. Esta ya tapandolo el gobierno. Cuidado!!! Si alguien muere en España, es por la vacuna, espabilad!!!




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - TeleMadrid: "en UNA SEMANA se han registrado SIETE atracos""aumenta el número de REYERTAS y okupaciones"


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/comerciantes-Plaza-Belgas-denuncian-delincuencia-2-2352984679--20210623103939.html Robos y delincuencia en la Plaza de los Belgas de Collado Villalba Play Video Foto: TELEMADRID |Vídeo: Telemadrid 23 de junio de 2021 - 10:39...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - ¿ SEGARRO AMEGO?. Siguen los atracos a ANCIANOS. TeleMadrid: Detenido un MENOR cuando intentaba ROBAR a un vecino que sacaba dinero de un cajero


Detenido un menor en Leganés cuando intentaba robar a un vecino que sacaba dinero de un cajero Cajero automático |EUROPA PRESS 28 de junio de 2021 - 11:41 (Actualizado: 28 de junio de 2021 - 11:41) EUROPA PRESS Agentes de Policía Nacional han detenido a un menor cuando intentaba sustraer el...




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - APUÑALADO y HERIDO GRAVE en las fiestas del orgullo gay. 6 ASESINATOS, 6 tiroteos y 4 heridos GRAVES en 1 mes


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Apunalado-gravedad-Chueca-fiestas-Orgullo-0-2355364444--20210701101740.html Apuñalado de gravedad un joven en Chueca en plenas fiestas del Orgullo Las aglomeraciones registradas impiden a la policía identificar al autor o autores Plaza de Chueca...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - 4 heridos, 1 MUY GRAVE ayer LUNES en reyerta a PUÑALADAS en Vallecas. Junio sangriento en MADRID:6 asesinatos,6 tiroteos y 8 heridos en pocas semanas


telemadrid Cuatro heridos, uno de ellos muy grave, en una reyerta a puñaladas en Puente de Vallecas Miembros del Samur |EFE 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51 (Actualizado: 28 de junio de 2021 - 17:51) EUROPA PRESS Cuatro personas han resultado heridas, uno de ellas muy grave, en una reyerta...




www.burbuja.info













Una discusión entre dos compañeros de trabajo acaba a cuchilladas en un edificio de oficinas


Dos empleados de una empresa de limpieza se han enzarzado y uno ha propinado varias puñaladas a otro, que está grave



www.abc.es










DESCONTROL ABSOLVTO en CHUECA: 3 CHORTINAS entran a una lavandería y se ponen a MEAR dentro. [VÍDEO y BRVTAL DECADENCIA INSIDE]


Advertencia: tangas y meados inside




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - ¿MENAS?. Brutal AGRESIÓN SEXUAL en pleno Madrid junto a la CASA DE CAMPO . TeleMadrid: "Los delitos han subido en la zona más de un 600% "


no puede ser, madriz nos adelanta a los barceloneses por la derecha! no podemos consentirlo, los shempions semos nosotros




www.burbuja.info










Crisis: - Herido GRAVE con la MANO AMPUTADA tras ser agredido con ARMA BLANCA en Ciudad Lineal. DIEZ (10) APUÑALADOs en UNA (1) semana en Madrid ciudad.







www.burbuja.info










Noticia: - Pelea de rumanos


A ver qué opinan @Hic Svnt Leones y @Visilleras, luego pongo lo último de los macheteros en Madroit.




www.burbuja.info











Ciencia: - Los GEO tienen que intervenir en Madrid para detener al hombre que tiroteó a su hermano y se atrincheró en La Latina


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Detenido-disparo-hermano-atrinchero-Latina-0-2356864298--20210706104839.html Detenido un hombre que disparó a su hermano y se atrincheró en una casa okupa de Latina Los hechos ocurrieron en la calle María del Carmen de Madrid Vehículo de la Policía...




www.burbuja.info













Ciencia: - VIDEO: <<<NO OJOS SENSIBLES>>>. TeleMadrid: tenderos sufren BRUTAL PALIZA a golpes y NAVAJAZOS por presuntos DOMINICANOS.


¿Lo oye, señor Anderson? ¡Es el sonido de lo inevitable!




www.burbuja.info













Ciencia: - Le destrozan la cara a BOTELLAZOS y lo rematan pegándole 3 TIROS a PLENA LUZ DEL DÍA. 10 tiroteos/atracos a pistola en 1 MES en Madrid.


El Madrid de la libertad... de morir asesinado... Disfruten y tal.




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - Los pistoleros no dan cuartel en Madrid. Perpetra al menos CUATRO (4) atracos A PUNTA DE PISTOLA en pleno centro de Madrid


https://gacetinmadrid.com/2021/06/28/detenido-un-joven-que-atracaba-a-punta-de-pistola-a-chicas-en-puente-de-vallecas/ Distritos Noticias Puente de Vallecas Detenido un joven que atracaba a punta de pistola a chicas en Puente de Vallecas 28 junio, 2021 Gacetín Madrid 0 comentarios...




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - MACHETERO "menor" DOMINICANO detenido en el CENTRO de Madrid tras los 10 TIROTEOS/atracos a pistola del ultimo mes.


Los macheteros tampoco dan cuartel en Madrid: https://www.madridiario.es/movil/noticia/494868/sucesos/detenido-un-menor-con-un-machete-de-60-centimetros-en-las-fiestas-del-orgullo.html




www.burbuja.info













Ciencia: - Sigue la OLA DE apuñalamientos: TRES (3) APUÑALADOS (2 heridos GRAVES) en Madrid ciudad tras los 10 tiroteos/atracos a pistola del último mes.


El terror navajero se ha instaurado en las calles de Madrid: https://www.madridiario.es/policia-investiga-dos-apunalamientos-diferentes-domingo-usera Ampliar Este domingo han tenido lugar en Usera dos reyertas (Foto: @emergenciasmad) La Policía investiga dos apuñalamientos...




www.burbuja.info














Ciencia: - "Casi CADA NOCHE hay apuñalados". CINCO (5) ATAQUES NAVAJEROS-1 ASESINADO+2 heridos GRAVES en 3 días,tras 10 tiroteos/robos a pistola del último mes


TeleMadrid denuncia las inseguridad en las calles de Madrid (video en el primer enlace): "hay apuñalamientos casi cada noche". El terror navajero se impone en Madrid 5 ataques en 3 días y aumentando: 1. Ataque navajero, un asesinado cuando huía en Madrid...




www.burbuja.info











Crisis: - VIDEO (TeleMadrid): "HAY APUÑALAMIENTOS CASI CADA NOCHE". Ola de tiroteos y apuñalamientos en Madrid ciudad.


TeleMadrid denuncia las inseguridad en las calles de Madrid (video en el primer enlace): "hay apuñalamientos casi cada noche". El terror navajero se impone en Madrid cinco ataques en tres días: 1. Ataque navajero, un asesinado cuando huía en Madrid...




www.burbuja.info





*TeleMadrid denuncia las inseguridad en las calles de Madrid (video en el enlace): "hay apuñalamientos casi cada noche".*









El joven apuñalado en el túnel de la calle Comercio huía de sus agresores


El joven de 18 años que perdía la vida este miércoles tras recibir tres puñaladas en la espalda mientras cruzaba por el túnel de la calle...




www.telemadrid.es










Un menor de 17 años muere apuñalado por la espalda en un túnel del barrio de Pacífico de Madrid


No actualizado: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tiroteos-macheteros-navajeros-secuestros-menas-mataleones-hilo-de-seguimiento-de-delincuencia-callejera-en-madrid.1559626/




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - Sigue la ola de apuñalamientos en Madrid: intentan APUÑALAR a un hombre frente a la Audiencia Provincial


https://www.madridiario.es/policias-fuera-de-servicio-evitan-apunalamiento-delante-audiencia-provincial Ampliar Detenidos por intento de agresión ante la Audiencia Provincial (Foto: Policía Municipal) Policías fuera de servicio evitan un apuñalamiento delante de la Audiencia Provincial...




www.burbuja.info










Ciencia: - ¿ Mejicanización ?. Detenidos por perpetrar robos con "GRAN VIOLENCIA" disfrazados de POLICÍAS en Madrid


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Desarticulada-peligrosa-ladrones-haciendose-policias-0-2358364143--20210711095426.html Desarticulada una peligrosa banda de ladrones que robaba haciéndose pasar por policías Hay nueve personas detenidas y seis más investigadas por un intento de...




www.burbuja.info










Detenidos tres ecuatorianos en Madrid por rajar a botellazos a dos chavales de 20 años


Facebook Twitter instagram WhatsApp Telegram Email ¡Síguenos en Telegram! La Policía Nacional ha dado caza a los tres sujetos que agredieron a dos jóvenes de 20 años el pasado lunes en la calle de Nicolás Usera, esquina con Amparo Usera en la ciudad de Madrid. Se trata de tres inmigrantes...




www.burbuja.info











Le clava un punzon en el ojo a un policia en el metro de Madrid


> Doctor Gutierrez Merlo Catedratico en Psiquiatria Clinica y autor [/quote]




www.burbuja.info










Seguimiento Septiembre-Octubre:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/posts/36680203/edit




*MATALEÓN*






Sucesos: - Tres presuntos MENAS atracan a anciana con un MATALAEÓN y le golpean en la CABEZA en pleno centro de Madrid. Los medios lo CENSURAN.







www.burbuja.info





*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 1*






Sociedad: - MENAS?.Sigue la brutal OLA DE APUÑALAMIENTOS diarios. 40 APUÑALADOS este verano. Madrid Diario: MENOR apuñala EN EL OJO a un hombre para robarle.


Seguro que era un facha y se lo merecía, el amego es nuestro héroe.




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 2*






Mad Max: - Reyerta CUCHILLO en mano en Ciudad Lineal. Los navajeros no dan cuartel (>40 ataques navajeros este verano).


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Detenido-Ciudad-Lineal-amenazar-cuchillo-0-2371562826--20210824113504.html DISTRITO DE CIUDAD LINEAL Detenido en Ciudad Lineal por amenazar de muerte a dos mujeres con un cuchillo en un bar Detenido en Madrid |POLICÍA MUNICIPAL DE MADRID 24 de agosto...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 3*





Sucesos: - "! TE VOY A HACER FILETES !". Ataque con Katana en Madrid. Siguen las agresiones con arma blanca casi diarias (+de 40 este verano).


Un detenido por emprenderla a golpes con una katana contra la famosa sidrería ‘Casa Parrondo’ al grito de «os voy a hacer filetes» 24 agosto, 2021 Gacetín Madrid 0 comentarios FacebookTwitterWhatsAppTelegram Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido esta tarde de martes, 24 de agosto, a un...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 4*





Noticia: - ATRACA hasta 5 comercios BOTELLA ROTA en mano en Usera. Cuatro (4) ataques navajeros en 4 días.


Ampliar Detenido un hombre por cinco atracos con arma blanca en Usera (Foto: Policía Nacional) Detenido el autor de cinco robos con violencia e intimidación en la misma calle de Usera Por MDO/E.P. Jueves 26 de agosto de 2021, 10:11h Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a un varón...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 5*








Noticia: - Escalofriante VIDEO (TeleMadrid): "Noche de peleas (a BOTELLAZOS) en Madrid". Los vecinos hartos de la INSEGURIDAD.


Video en el enlace. https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/telenoticias-fin-de-semana/Punetazos-discoteca-Aluche-botellazos-Alcala-2-2372782701--20210828040150.html Puñetazos y patadas a la salida de la discoteca en Aluche y peleas a botellazos en Alcalá En Madrid, en el barrio de Aluche...




www.burbuja.info






*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 6*
Inmigración: - Siguen los APUÑALAMIENTOS DIARIOS : NIGERIANO APUÑALADO AYER (herido grave) en Vallecas.+45 ataques navajeros este verano, tiroteos, secuestros...

*APUÑALADO/ataque navajero 7. Paran línea de metro por reyerta MACHETERA en pleno centro.*
Noticia: - Delincuencia DESBOCADA (los medios lo CENSURAN): PARAN el servicio el metro de Madrid por una PELEA A MACHETAZOS en pleno centro.

*APUÑALADOS/ataques navajeros 8 y 9. Dos apuñalados en Puente Vallecas.*





Crisis: - Siguen las agresiones diarias. BRUTAL APUÑALAMIENTO DOBLE en CUELLO + DEDO AMPUTADO en Puente Vallecas". NUEVE(9)ataques navajeros en 1 semana.


https://www.madridesnoticia.es/2021/09/agresion-hombres-madrid-heridos/ https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/jovenes-heridos-domicilio-Puente-Vallecas-0-2375762433--20210907085518.html Dos jóvenes heridos por arma blanca en un domicilio de Puente de Vallecas Dos jóvenes heridos por arma...




www.burbuja.info





*ATRACO PISTOLERO 1*





Sucesos: - Cada vez peor. Escalofriante VIDEO, TeleMadrid: atracadores ARMADOS CON PISTOLAS atracan a plena LUZ DEL DIA perfumería . Sigue la ola de atracos.


Atraco perpetrado con clientes dentro. TeleMadrid informa que "numerosas bandas " cada ves más "armadas con pistolas". https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/buenos-dias-madrid/atracadores-perfumeria-situada-comercial-Getafe-2-2373682612--20210831103728.html Se busca a los atracadores de...




www.burbuja.info






*ASESINATO CON DEDOS AMPUTADOS.*





Sucesos: - ULTRA VIOLENTO Y MACABRO ASESINATO en Vallecas: el cadaver encontrado en zona de tránsito de toxicómanos estaba calcinado y tenía los DEDOS AMPUTADOS


El cadáver calcinado en Vallecas tenía amputados todos los dedos Las primeras pesquisas apuntan a que el hombre murió de forma violenta. El cadáver calcinado en Vallecas tenía amputados todos los dedos |Telemadrid 31 de agosto de 2021 - 11:17 (Actualizado: 31 de agosto de 2021 - 11:17) EFE La...




www.burbuja.info






*ATRACO, LE ARRANCAN LOS DIENTES*





Noticia: - Violencia extrema: 10 MENAS MARROQUÍES (presuntos) ARRANCAN LOS DIENTES a chica durante ATRACO para ROBARLE el teléfono en pleno centro de Madrid.


Sigue la violencia, más de 45 ataques navajeros, varios secuestros, tiroteos... https://www.abc.es/espana/madrid/abci-turba-arranca-dientes-salvaje-paliza-joven-durante-atraco-202109040138_noticia.html Una turba arranca los dientes de una salvaje paliza a una joven durante un atraco en Sol La...




www.burbuja.info





*ATRACO, A MORDISCO LIMPIO, acaba en urgencias.*





Sucesos: - TeleMadrid (Video): Vecinos denuncian ROBO DE RELOJES DE LUJO a MORDISCO LIMPIO. Un ciudadano acaba en urgencias.


https://www.telemadrid.es/programas/madrid-directo/robo-reloj-mordida-urgencias-Pozuelo-Alarcon-2-2373682650--20210831083644.html telemadrid NOTICIAS TELEMADRID ONDA MADRID DIRECTOMenú Madrid Directo MADRID DIRECTO FACEBOOK TWITTER YOUTUBE INSTAGRAM WHATSAPP COMPARTIR: Compartir en...




www.burbuja.info






*Más:*







Noticia: - Siguen los APUÑALAMIENTOS DIARIOS : APUÑALADO AYER (herido grave) en Vallecas.+45 ataques navajeros este verano, tiroteos, secuestros...CENSURA


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/hombre-herido-grave-punalada-Vallecas-0-2374862522--20210904110127.html Un hombre de 36 años herido grave de una puñalada en Vallecas El herido presentaba una herida inciso contusa de unos 2 centímetros en el hemitórax derecho que le afectó al pulmón...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - Siguen los APUÑALAMIENTOS DIARIOS : NIGERIANO APUÑALADO AYER (herido grave) en Vallecas.+45 ataques navajeros este verano, tiroteos, secuestros...
 

https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/hombre-herido-grave-punalada-Vallecas-0-2374862522--20210904110127.html Un hombre de 36 años herido grave de una puñalada en Vallecas El herido presentaba una herida inciso contusa de unos 2 centímetros en el hemitórax derecho que le afectó al pulmón...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - (FOTO) Brutal PERSECUCIÓN a ladrones APÁTRIDAS en coche a lo GTA en pleno centro de Madrid. Varios heridos y coches destrozados..


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Peligrosa-persecucion-coche-robado-Aluche-0-2382361746--20210929113306.html Peligrosa persecución a un coche robado en Aluche Han sido arrestados los dos ladrones, que provocaron escenas muy peligrosas en el barrio Peligrosa persecución en Aluche...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - ¿MENAs?. Madrid Diario: Atraca a varios transeuntes a PUÑETAZOS y MATALEONES. Una HERIDA GRAVE necesitará cirugía ocular.


Móstoles, Sucesos Ampliar Foto de archivo (Foto: Cuerpo Nacional de Policía) Detenido un hombre que atacó con violencia a tres personas en Móstoles Por MDO/E.P. Martes 28 de septiembre de 2021, 12:25h La Policía Nacional ha detenido al hombre que, en el último mes, había robado con...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - "INSEGURIDAD en la capital".Los MENAS MATALEONEROS no dan cuartel en Madrid.EMBOSCADA+ATRACO a 2 ancianos en pleno CENTRO.5 ataques en menos de 1 mes.


Siguen los ataques con MATALEÓN en Madrid, recientenente: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-diario-atraca-a-varios-transeuntes-a-punetazos-y-mataleones-un-herido-grave-necesitara-cirugia-ocular.1624615/...




www.burbuja.info











Sucesos: - Sigue el terror NAVAJERO. Madrid Diario: un APUÑALADO y siete detenidos (5 "MENORES") en un BOTELLÓN.


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-y-siete-detenidos-botellon-villaviciosa-odon Un herido por arma blanca y siete detenidos en un botellón en Villaviciosa de Odón Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 26 de septiembre de 2021, 17:08h Una persona ha resultado herida por arma blanca y siete han sido...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Sigue sin TREGUA la brutal OLA DE APUÑALAMIENTOS en Madrid:APUÑALADO en botellón en CHAMARTIN


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Detenidos-apunalar-macrobotellon-Parque-Berlin-0-2381761801--20210927092559.html Detenidos cuatro jóvenes por apuñalar a otro en el macrobotellón del Parque de Berlín Macrobotellón del Parque de Berlín |Telemadrid 27 de septiembre de 2021 -...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Sigue el terror NAVAJERO. Madrid Diario: un APUÑALADO y siete detenidos (5 "MENORES") en un BOTELLÓN.


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-y-siete-detenidos-botellon-villaviciosa-odon Un herido por arma blanca y siete detenidos en un botellón en Villaviciosa de Odón Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 26 de septiembre de 2021, 17:08h Una persona ha resultado herida por arma blanca y siete han sido...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Sigue la ola de APUÑALAMIENTOS en Madrid: le AMPUTAN la MANO a un joven brutalmente APUÑALADO en Carabanchel


https://www.elplural.com/sociedad/apunalan-gravedad-joven-19-anos-en-parque-carabanchel-madrid_275116102 DISTRITO DE CARABANCHEL Un ajuste de cuentas, principal hipótesis de la agresión a un joven en el parque de Comillas Tanto los presuntos agresores como la víctima están relacionados con...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - Ola de apuñalamientos: herido GRAVE tras ser APUÑALADO en Usera.


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/hombre-gravedad-apunalado-reyerta-Usera-0-2379362041--20210919084525.html SUCESOS Un hombre herido de gravedad tras ser apuñalado en un reyerta familiar en Usera Servicios de emergencia en el lugar del suceso |Telemadrid 19 de septiembre de 2021 -...




www.burbuja.info











Apuñalamiento en Madrid. Esto ya es el tercer mundo.


https://www.niusdiario.es/sociedad/sucesos/apunalan-hombre-cuchillo-cocina-vagon-tren-cercanias-madrid-atocha-delante-pasajeros_18_3212221376.html La víctima es un varón de unos 30 años que ha sido trasladado grave al Gregorio Marañón El presunto agresor, un varón español de 19 años, ha sido...




www.burbuja.info











Inmigración: - TeleMadrid: escalofriante VIDEO . MENAs APUÑALAN en la CARA a trabajador de RENFE. Sin pausa en la BRUTAL OLA de APUÑALAMIENTOS de la capital


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Agresion-taquillero-Cercanias-Cantos-recriminar-0-2383861636--20211004083903.html Agresión a un taquillero de Cercanías en Tres Cantos tras recriminar a unos jóvenes por no usar mascarilla 04 de octubre de 2021 - 20:39 (Actualizado: 04 de octubre de...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - Violencia extrema: Una mujer dominicana AMPUTA el pulgar a otra a MORDISCO limpio en pleno centro de Madrid.


https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana/madrid/2021-10-05/una-mujer-arranca-parte-del-dedo-pulgar-a-otra-al-morderle-cuando-discutian_3301408/ EN EL DISTRITO MADRILEÑO DE CHAMARTÍN Una mujer arranca parte del dedo pulgar a otra al morderle cuando discutían El suceso ocurrió este lunes sobre las...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - MACHETEROS. DOMINICANO atacado a MACHETAZOS. TeleMadrid: "Recibió varias heridas de arma blanca en la espalda y el brazo".


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Buscan-jovenes-atacaron-machetes-Getafe-0-2384161596--20211005060958.html Buscan a tres jóvenes que atacaron a otro con machetes en una plaza de Getafe La Policía investiga un ajuste de cuentas o un conflicto entre bandas Entorno de la calle Jazmín...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - (FOTO) Brutal PERSECUCIÓN a ladrones APÁTRIDAS en coche a lo GTA en pleno centro de Madrid. Varios heridos y coches destrozados..


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Peligrosa-persecucion-coche-robado-Aluche-0-2382361746--20210929113306.html Peligrosa persecución a un coche robado en Aluche Han sido arrestados los dos ladrones, que provocaron escenas muy peligrosas en el barrio Peligrosa persecución en Aluche...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - ¿MENAs?. Madrid Diario: Atraca a varios transeuntes a PUÑETAZOS y MATALEONES. Una HERIDA GRAVE necesitará cirugía ocular.


Móstoles, Sucesos Ampliar Foto de archivo (Foto: Cuerpo Nacional de Policía) Detenido un hombre que atacó con violencia a tres personas en Móstoles Por MDO/E.P. Martes 28 de septiembre de 2021, 12:25h La Policía Nacional ha detenido al hombre que, en el último mes, había robado con...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - "INSEGURIDAD en la capital".Los MENAS MATALEONEROS no dan cuartel en Madrid.EMBOSCADA+ATRACO a 2 ancianos en pleno CENTRO.5 ataques en menos de 1 mes.


Siguen los ataques con MATALEÓN en Madrid, recientenente: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/madrid-diario-atraca-a-varios-transeuntes-a-punetazos-y-mataleones-un-herido-grave-necesitara-cirugia-ocular.1624615/...




www.burbuja.info











Sucesos: - Sigue el terror NAVAJERO. Madrid Diario: un APUÑALADO y siete detenidos (5 "MENORES") en un BOTELLÓN.


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-y-siete-detenidos-botellon-villaviciosa-odon Un herido por arma blanca y siete detenidos en un botellón en Villaviciosa de Odón Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 26 de septiembre de 2021, 17:08h Una persona ha resultado herida por arma blanca y siete han sido...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Sigue sin TREGUA la brutal OLA DE APUÑALAMIENTOS en Madrid:APUÑALADO en botellón en CHAMARTIN


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Detenidos-apunalar-macrobotellon-Parque-Berlin-0-2381761801--20210927092559.html Detenidos cuatro jóvenes por apuñalar a otro en el macrobotellón del Parque de Berlín Macrobotellón del Parque de Berlín |Telemadrid 27 de septiembre de 2021 -...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Sigue el terror NAVAJERO. Madrid Diario: un APUÑALADO y siete detenidos (5 "MENORES") en un BOTELLÓN.


https://www.madridiario.es/herido-arma-blanca-y-siete-detenidos-botellon-villaviciosa-odon Un herido por arma blanca y siete detenidos en un botellón en Villaviciosa de Odón Por MDO/E.P. Domingo 26 de septiembre de 2021, 17:08h Una persona ha resultado herida por arma blanca y siete han sido...




www.burbuja.info










Apuñalamiento en Madrid. Esto ya es el tercer mundo.


https://www.niusdiario.es/sociedad/sucesos/apunalan-hombre-cuchillo-cocina-vagon-tren-cercanias-madrid-atocha-delante-pasajeros_18_3212221376.html La víctima es un varón de unos 30 años que ha sido trasladado grave al Gregorio Marañón El presunto agresor, un varón español de 19 años, ha sido...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - TeleMadrid: escalofriante VIDEO . MENAs APUÑALAN en la CARA a trabajador de RENFE. Sin pausa en la BRUTAL OLA de APUÑALAMIENTOS de la capital


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Agresion-taquillero-Cercanias-Cantos-recriminar-0-2383861636--20211004083903.html Agresión a un taquillero de Cercanías en Tres Cantos tras recriminar a unos jóvenes por no usar mascarilla 04 de octubre de 2021 - 20:39 (Actualizado: 04 de octubre de...




www.burbuja.info










Inmigración: - Violencia extrema: Una mujer dominicana AMPUTA el pulgar a otra a MORDISCO limpio en pleno centro de Madrid.


https://www.elconfidencial.com/espana/madrid/2021-10-05/una-mujer-arranca-parte-del-dedo-pulgar-a-otra-al-morderle-cuando-discutian_3301408/ EN EL DISTRITO MADRILEÑO DE CHAMARTÍN Una mujer arranca parte del dedo pulgar a otra al morderle cuando discutían El suceso ocurrió este lunes sobre las...




www.burbuja.info










Sociedad: - MACHETEROS. DOMINICANO atacado a MACHETAZOS. TeleMadrid: "Recibió varias heridas de arma blanca en la espalda y el brazo".


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Buscan-jovenes-atacaron-machetes-Getafe-0-2384161596--20211005060958.html Buscan a tres jóvenes que atacaron a otro con machetes en una plaza de Getafe La Policía investiga un ajuste de cuentas o un conflicto entre bandas Entorno de la calle Jazmín...




www.burbuja.info










55 detenidos en el macrobotellón de Madrid la mayoría moros.


https://www.elmundo.es/madrid/2021/10/10/61625d8a21efa063108b45aa.html La Policía Nacional ha detenido a 55 jóvenes en la madrugada de este domingo en Madrid durante el multitudinario botellón que se ha vuelto a celebrar por segunda semana consecutiva en el parque del Oeste de Moncloa. A lo...




www.burbuja.info





Ver archivo adjunto 803172







Sucesos: - Tres (3) violaciones en pleno MADRID en menos de una (1) semana, DOS (2) por presuntos MENAs


Primera: https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/Buscan-hombre-atacar-sexualmente-Arguelles-0-2383861625--20211004055548.html Segunda y tercera: DISTRITO MONCLOA-ARAVACA Buscan a un hombre por atacar sexualmente a un joven en Argüelles Agente de la Policía Nacional |EUROPA PRESS 04...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - Titular: "La delincuencia se dispara en las grandes ciudades del sur de Madrid en el primer semestre de 2021"


Roberto Resino - octubre 6, 2021 El pasado 31 de marzo tomaba posesión como delegada del Gobierno en Madrid, Mercedes González. La socialista, acompañada del ministro del Interior, Fernando Grande-Marlaska, recogía el testigo de José Manuel Franco, que ponía rumbo al Consejo Superior de...




www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - VIDEO: Siguen las habituales reyertas a SILLAZOS en pleno CENTRO de Madrid. Los vecinos HARTOS de las frecuentes peleas.







www.burbuja.info










Sucesos: - MENOR APUÑALADO&herido GRAVE en Madrid. Sin tregua en los APUÑALAMIENTOS DIARIOS que denunció TeleMadrid.


https://www.telemadrid.es/noticias/madrid/menor-apunalado-grave-Via-Carpetana-0-2385361450--20211009104846.html Un menor de 17 años apuñalado grave en Vía Carpetana Ha sufrido un neumotórax como consecuencia de dos heridas de arma blanca en la espalda y en la rodilla Samur 09 de octubre de...




www.burbuja.info










d


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Oct 2021)

Ministra francesa: "La vivienda unifamiliar es un disparate. El sueño de tener un jardín propio es un sinsentido ecológico". Agenda en vena...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Oct 2021)

Puedes convivir con quien te dé la puta gana, desde luego peperos y voxemitas ya es una mejora respecto a los rojeliers hijos de la grandísima puta. La cuestión fundamental es si quieres convivir con alguien en un pueblo o acbar esclavizado y/o muerto en una colmena.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (19 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Koldo Kabr0n, cuando nos vamos a Slavia ???... @_______
> 
> Nos traemos unas novias libres de femimarxismo, si no tienes habitacion disponible en el apartment, yo acojo a la tuya el tiempo que haga falta, faltaria plvs !!!...
> 
> PD- Con las novias en Hispania, ya vas mirando un piso mas grande, *sin prisas... *








*Tema mítico* : - RUMANA PUTA DEJA CON EL CULO AL AIRE A PERIODISTAS DE TELEMADRID!


Enlace de descarga https://d.tube/#!/v/florentina69/QmRXjwEdqHnyaWNkHMkUyknwhN4zBrRdBP9m3rxRqHKhoP Edito para poner el vídeo, que telemandril ha denunciado para quitarlo de youtube




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Oct 2021)

a ver, una cosa es que ella sea representable dal popla y otra cosa vivir como ella le diga que hay que vivir pa ser más verde y tal...

se están poniendo las cosas que la gente va a votar a los verdes, pero no los verdes ecologistas sino los otros verdes....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Nov 2021)

Noticia: - Las violaciones en Cataluña se disparan a niveles insostenibles


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Nov 2021)

¿Que? ¿Como lleváis el tema? Aquí cada día casca más gente y bajamos población, no veo hordas de domingueros comprando casa


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

payaso


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan *hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní *como un servidor. El vacunazismo no es más que otra cabeza de la hidra totalitaria. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> *1. LA POSIBILIDAD AUTONÓMICA*
> 
> ...



crees que esta mierda va a funcionar sin organizacion?? olvidalo, de forma espontanea, cada uno por su lado, no creo que funcione nunca, ademas, como se te cuelen morenazis paganos queriendo poner el retrato de hitler en el ayuntamiento ya la has liado, el movimiento que hay en estados unidos no es nancy sino liberal conservador tipo vox.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> ¿Que? ¿Como lleváis el tema? Aquí cada día casca más gente y bajamos población, no veo hordas de domingueros comprando casa



quieres tener hijos con un nacionalcatolico?


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> quieres tener hijos con un nacionalcatolico?



No quiero tener hijos con nadie


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No quiero tener hijos con nadie



asi te va desgraciada


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> asi te va desgraciada



La verdad es que no me va nada mal


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> La verdad es que no me va nada mal



sobrepeso y antidepresivos


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

y cual es la alternativa? estos?







y que tiene de malo ser pro-eeuu

y lo de pro-israel, me parece mal, pero no por palestina sino porque ni nos va ni nos viene


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> sobrepeso y antidepresivos



Sobrepeso si, antidepresivos no.

Se puede solucionar, pero es que vivo mucho mejor siendo gorda que matandome para estar delgada


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Sobrepeso si, antidepresivos no.
> 
> Se puede solucionar, pero es que vivo mucho mejor siendo gorda que matandome para estar delgada


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

mira chaval estoy hasta los huevos de flipados mentales como tu, a vox se le puede criticar si no deroga la ley de violencia de genero, si no deroga la ley de maricones y promocion del sida, si no quita las leyes de memoria historica guerracivilistas, si no expulsa inmigrantes o si no cumple sus promesas de centralismo territorial o pleno empleo, o cuando acepte sobornos de bancos y grandes empresas, porque esas son las cosas por las que yo voto a vox, con tus protocolos de los sabios de sion me limpio el culo









Vídeo: Vox pone en el punto de mira a Ana Patricia Botín y señala en su mitin a empresarios


"La banquera es una niñita que heredó el banco de su 'papa'"




www.elplural.com


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


>



La de cagar mal es ratona, lo mío es como Telecinco, es enchufarlo y un no parar


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Nov 2021)

para repoblar primero hay que tener hijos...


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (6 Nov 2021)

Papo de luz dijo:


> para repoblar primero hay que tener hijos...



TENER HIJOS esta mal visto...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> crees que esta mierda va a funcionar sin organizacion?? olvidalo, de forma espontanea, cada uno por su lado, no creo que funcione nunca, ademas, como se te cuelen morenazis paganos queriendo poner el retrato de hitler en el ayuntamiento ya la has liado, el movimiento que hay en estados unidos no es nancy sino liberal conservador tipo vox.



La organzación saldrá de los grupos interesados una vez esté consumado el traslado.

No se puede poner el carro antes que los bueyes.

En EEUU funciona así; relaciones personales y juntarse.

Yo señalo el camino, como Moisés.


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> mira chaval estoy hasta los huevos de flipados mentales como tu, a vox se le puede criticar si no deroga la ley de violencia de genero, si no deroga la ley de maricones y promocion del sida, si no quita las leyes de memoria historica guerracivilistas, si no expulsa inmigrantes o si no cumple sus promesas de centralismo territorial o pleno empleo, o cuando acepte sobornos de bancos y grandes empresas, porque esas son las cosas por las que yo voto a vox, con tus protocolos de los sabios de sion me limpio el culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero heredó con la colaboracion necesaria del mafioso suraca.
Por cierto los tribunales y la ¿Justicia?, ¿todavía callados como putas?...... O ya se sabe "algo".


----------



## CANCERVERO (6 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> TENER HIJOS esta mal visto...



Pero puedes ir a la puerta de una clinica de una multinacional que todos conocemos, decirle a la que va a abortar qu tú le pagas los gastos hasta que nazca y comprarselo si es blanco.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (7 Nov 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La organzación saldrá de los grupos interesados una vez esté consumado el traslado.
> 
> No se puede poner el carro antes que los bueyes.
> 
> ...



pues el unico sitio es murcia y el ejido que estan muy cerca por cierto


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Nov 2021)

This is the way.

*Expulsan a guarros Okupas de una urbanización de Penagos (Cantabria)*



Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> pues el unico sitio es murcia y el ejido que estan muy cerca por cierto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 829254
> 
> ...



Pero hay mucho inmigroide y está rodeado de marronada y rojerío.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (20 Nov 2021)

El binomio almeria-murcia es una oportunidad inmejorable para lo que se propone en este hilo. En ambos sitios se vota masivamente a vox y estan pegados el uno al otro, almeria es la frontera andaluza con murcia. No hay otro sitio de españa tan estrategico para la repoblacion facha.








Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pero hay mucho inmigroide y está rodeado de marronada y rojerío.



de eso no te vas a librar en ninguna parte, ademas puedes ir a pueblos de las afueras, no es necesario instalarse en las capitales que son mas caras y mas progres


----------



## Furymundo (20 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> El binomio almeria-murcia es una oportunidad inmejorable para lo que se propone en este hilo. En ambos sitios se vota masivamente a vox y estan pegados el uno al otro, almeria es la frontera andaluza con murcia. No hay otro sitio de españa tan estrategico para la repoblacion facha.
> Ver archivo adjunto 844205
> 
> 
> ...



en la costa ? 
donde todos los guiris, morapios, gitanos y escoria ?
pense que queriamos irnos a las montañas. 
faciles de defender.
como Teruel por ejemplo.
lugar de nacimiento de Pfizerico.


----------



## stuka (20 Nov 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan *hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní *como un servidor. El vacunazismo no es más que otra cabeza de la hidra totalitaria. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> *1. LA POSIBILIDAD AUTONÓMICA*
> 
> ...




Mil páginas con bla, bla, bla...Y QUEDA EN NADA.


CHORPRESA


Además...¿Tú quieres ser el Caudillo de los redniks, verdad? 

El que se folla a las chortinas con los sobacos peludos, mientras otros cortan árboles y cavan zanjas.



¿No te das cuenta que todo esto ya está visto desde hace miles de años?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Mil páginas con bla, bla, bla...Y QUEDA EN NADA.
> 
> 
> CHORPRESA
> ...



Hombre, un CM ciberrojelier antiespañol metiendo mierda.

Debéis estar muy preocupados.

Gracias por subir el hilo. Así lo lee más gente.


----------



## stuka (20 Nov 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Hombre, un CM ciberrojelier antiespañol metiendo mierda.
> 
> Debéis estar muy preocupados.
> 
> Gracias por subir el hilo. Así lo lee más gente.




Tú envidias esto...pero con colores azulitos:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Tú envidias esto...pero con colores azulitos:



¿Eres Gordillo? Estaba cantado.

Deberías ir al psicólogo si piensas que los demás quieren ser como tú.

Gracias por subirme el hilo de nuevo. Así lo lee más gente.


----------



## stuka (20 Nov 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> ¿Eres Gordillo? Estaba cantado.
> 
> Deberías ir al psicólogo si piensas que los demás quieren ser como tú.
> 
> Gracias por subirme el hilo de nuevo. Así lo lee más gente.




Mira...sigue con esto porque no vas a conseguir lo que quieres, pillín:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Mira...sigue con esto porque no vas a conseguir lo que quieres, pillín:



Servidor está felizmente casado, pero gracias.

En todo caso, deberías buscar ayuda.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> en la costa ?
> donde todos los guiris, morapios, gitanos y escoria ?
> pense que queriamos irnos a las montañas.
> faciles de defender.
> ...


----------



## Furymundo (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 844267



en los montes y montañas no hay colegios electorales.
y si vienen les corremos a ostias.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> en los montes y montañas no hay colegios electorales.
> y si vienen les corremos a ostias.



joder tio acaso no hay campo en almeria y murcia?


----------



## Furymundo (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> joder tio acaso no hay campo en almeria y murcia?



demasiado sol


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> joder tio acaso no hay campo en almeria y murcia?



Aportad los lo que lo conocéis, yo sólo señalo opciones.

El caso concreto de Teruel es idóneo para los que huyan de la caída de Cagaluña.


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Tú envidias esto...pero con colores azulitos:



nadie puede envidiar esto 






Sanchez Gordillo, alcalde de Marinaleda despide a una trabajadora por pedirle vacaciones.


Dice que las vacaciones son burguesas , que no va a pagar a nadie por no trabajar roto2 ESPAÑA El comunista Sánchez Gordillo no quiere días libres en Marinaleda: despide a una empleada por irse de vacaciones La mujer asegura en una denuncia que el polémico alcalde de la localidad sevillana le...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> demasiado sol



el nazi llorando, lo que me faltaba

españa defendio el sahara durante 50 años


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Aportad los lo que lo conocéis, yo sólo señalo opciones.
> 
> El caso concreto de Teruel es idóneo para los que huyan de la caída de Cagaluña.



en teruel no hay voto patriota


----------



## Furymundo (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> el nazi llorando, lo que me faltaba
> 
> *españa defendio el sahara durante 50 años*



y asi hemos acabado.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> en teruel no hay voto patriota



los patriotas no votan.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> El binomio almeria-murcia es una oportunidad inmejorable para lo que se propone en este hilo. En ambos sitios se vota masivamente a vox y estan pegados el uno al otro, almeria es la frontera andaluza con murcia. No hay otro sitio de españa tan estrategico para la repoblacion facha.
> Ver archivo adjunto 844205
> 
> 
> ...



Uy, apenas hay moronegrada en pequeños y medianos municipios al norte del Duero.

Anyway, mi bendición para los sureños que decidáis emprender una acción por allí abajo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> en teruel no hay voto patriota



Los datos discrepan: Resultados Electorales en Teruel: Elecciones Generales 2019

Y hay mucho votonto peperro y de Teruel Alpiste reconvertible.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Nov 2021)

DE Lonchix, 
*Austria*







Ver archivo adjunto 844277
Ver archivo adjunto 844278
Ver archivo adjunto 844279​


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Los datos discrepan: Resultados Electorales en Teruel: Elecciones Generales 2019
> 
> Y hay mucho votonto peperro y de Teruel Alpiste reconvertible.



teruel y psoe, olvidalo, el binomio sur es tierra fertil de chortinas nacionalcatolicas


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> teruel y psoe, olvidalo, el binomio sur es tierra fertil de chortinas nacionalcatolicas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 844293



Como he dicho, a algún lugar tendrán que huir los afectados por la caída de Cataluña.

Por lo demás, me parece estupendo como baluarte sureño Almería-Murcia.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> teruel y psoe, olvidalo, el binomio sur es tierra fertil de *chortinas nacionalcatolicas*



judias sefardis ambas.


----------



## SPQR (21 Nov 2021)

Con Argelia a tiro de piedra, mas cerca que Albacete.

Los pueblos del interior todavia: Caravaca, Cehegin, Moratalla, Velez... pero el resto es dificilmente defendible.

Lo suyo es la España vacia. Hacer un grupo de gente y mudarse con disimulo y poco a poco a un pueblo con poco censo, para tomar a medio plazo el poder en el concejo. Una vez en el poder, politica liberal-conservadora: impuestos bajos, pocas normativas y fomento de la natalidad y el emprendimiento.

Empresa municipal de agua, energia e Internet a buen justiprecio, campo de tiro, guarderia, becas de comedor, libros, etc... policia municipal tipo la de la Marbella de Gil, que eche a guarros, chusma y pagacobrapensiones del pueblo.



Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> El binomio almeria-murcia es una oportunidad inmejorable para lo que se propone en este hilo. En ambos sitios se vota masivamente a vox y estan pegados el uno al otro, almeria es la frontera andaluza con murcia. No hay otro sitio de españa tan estrategico para la repoblacion facha.
> Ver archivo adjunto 844205
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> judias sefardis ambas.



dios, si por favor, vete a teruel, al sur no vengas por lo que mas quieras! eres soporifero!


----------



## Furymundo (21 Nov 2021)

Pfizer Jiménez Losantos dijo:


> dios, si por favor, vete a teruel, al sur no vengas por lo que mas quieras! eres soporifero!


----------



## Pfizer Jiménez Losantos (21 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


>


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Nov 2021)

En Murcia y Almería votarán Vox, pero viven de explotar inmis.

A no ser que os guste levantaros a las seis para recoger tomates no tenéis futuro allí.


----------



## SPQR (29 Nov 2021)

Yo todos los dias antes de desayunar ya he explotado a 20 o 30. 

Seamos serios, camarada, tu consideras explotación todo lo que sea trabajar por cuenta ajena.



Incorrezto dijo:


> En Murcia y Almería votarán Vox, pero viven de explotar inmis.
> 
> A no ser que os guste levantaros a las seis para recoger tomates no tenéis futuro allí.


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Nov 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Yo todos los dias antes de desayunar ya he explotado a 20 o 30.
> 
> Seamos serios, camarada, tu consideras explotación todo lo que sea trabajar por cuenta ajena.



El negocio es externalizar costes y mano de obra barata. 
Agua robada a Castilla, sanidad y educación gratis para las amplias familias de quien cotiza y paga impuestos por el SMI en el mejor d los casos. 
Alquileres inflados ante la alta demanda.
Heridos en accidentes de tráfico por falta de sueño en caminos que llevan a los invernaderos. 

Y la plusvalía va a los bolsillos de las medianas empresas familiares y grandes 
sociedades anónimas que no se la gastan en la tierra quemada, ramblas anegadas de plástico donde no han sido niveladas, en turistear por el mar muerto menor.

Los invernaderos no dejan más más que problemas al murcianico sin capital.


----------



## SPQR (29 Nov 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> El negocio es externalizar costes y mano de obra barata.
> Agua robada a Castilla, sanidad y educación gratis para las amplias familias de quien cotiza y paga impuestos por el SMI en el mejor d los casos.
> Alquileres inflados ante la alta demanda.
> Heridos en accidentes de tráfico por falta de sueño en caminos que llevan a los invernaderos.
> ...



En Murcia no hay casi invernaderos. Infórmate mejor, camarado.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Nov 2021)

Hay que invertir en Castilla la Grande, terrenos baratos y extensos, zonas con menos negrura y por si fuera poco de las pocas zonas del mundo que se mantendrian a salvo si el mar sube 500 o 600 metros (Rusia desaparece a partir de 200)


----------



## Incorrezto (29 Nov 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> En Murcia no hay casi invernaderos. Infórmate mejor, camarado.



Llevo un año viviendo en su costa.

Y saliendo al monte andando y en bici. 

Pero vamos, que por maps se ve claro.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Dic 2021)

Feliz Navidad repobladora y patriótica.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Ene 2022)

Recolocaciones de hez humana aguardan a los insensatos que permanezcan en las colmenas: Inmobiliaria: - La Cañada se realoja en El Cañaveral. Sorpresa!! No se podía saber


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ene 2022)

Arriba la verdadera disidencia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Feb 2022)

*REPOBLACIÓN O DERROICIÓN*


----------



## unaburbu (20 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> *REPOBLACIÓN O DERROICIÓN*



Un abrazo desde la colmena madrileña y, por suerte, desde la otra esquina de Castilla La Vieja, querido conforero rural.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Mar 2022)

Estos rapaces parece que han hecho caso: Noticia: - Nueve jóvenes (5 médicos, psicólogo, sociólogo, arquitecto) abandonan Madrid y se instalan en una aldea del Lugo profundo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Mar 2022)

Cuatro jóvenes dan a conocer la repoblación del Alto Aragón a través de un podcast


‘Repoblados’ recoge las historias de resistencias vecinales, de pueblos que luchan por su futuro, de sueños cumplidos, planes familiares...




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Hermericus (29 Mar 2022)

La repoblacion solo puede funcionar cambiando el modelo de financiacion que el estado da a las CCAA por poblacion,

La financiacion tiene que ser IGUAL: cada CCAA debe financiarse de acuerdo a los costes que le produce dar servicios e infraestructuras a los ciudadanos.

Es mucho mas barato en una ciudad que en una España vaciada. El estado dice: financiar a un aldeano de Orense cuesta financiar mas que uno de Madrid, no pude ser. Es mas , financiaré mas a uno de Madrid porque es la capital y son señoritos , además son mas votos y tengo que tratarlos bien. A los 4 gatos de Orense, que se jodan.

Asi no hay forma de mantener poblacion y mucho menos de atraer poblacion e inversiones.

Hay que cambiar de raiz esa forma de pensar y para comenzar hay que dar PRIVILEGIOS economicos a las zonas vaciadas y olvidadas de España a las que se ha OBLIGADO a irse a otros lugares.

Hace solo 200 años, la provincia de Orense tenía mas habitantes que la provincia de Madrid, y muchisimos mas habitantes que todas las Vascongadas. Hoy Madrid tiene 6.800.000 y Orense 310.000, menos que hace 200 años.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (29 Mar 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Hay que invertir en Castilla la Grande, terrenos baratos y extensos, zonas con menos negrura y por si fuera poco de las pocas zonas del mundo que se mantendrian a salvo si el mar sube 500 o 600 metros (Rusia desaparece a partir de 200)



¿Eres un dinosaurio? Lo digo por la subida del nivel del mar.


----------



## BeastMaker (29 Mar 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> La repoblacion solo puede funcionar cambiando el modelo de financiacion que el estado da a las CCAA por poblacion,
> 
> La financiacion tiene que ser IGUAL: cada CCAA debe financiarse de acuerdo a los costes que le produce dar servicios e infraestructuras a los ciudadanos.
> 
> ...



TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO, ES MÁS, LA CALIDAD DE VIDA EN LOS PUEBLOS ES INFINITAMENTE MEJOR QUE EN MADRID.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (29 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Eres un dinosaurio? Lo digo por la subida del nivel del mar.



los dinosaurios cavamos cientos de metros en la tierra incluso kilómetros para covertirnos en zumo de dinosaurio, cultívate un poco nene


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Mar 2022)

RIFKINiano dijo:


> Desgraciadamente, esto no funciona así.
> Mira lo que ha pasado en Badalona.
> Lo que hay que hacer es gobernar bien en Andalucía y que se convierta en la tierra más rica y moderna de España, para que sea un ejemplo para las demás.
> Asturias está perdida, me temo. Ya se han encargado de inventar el asturianu para usarlo como argumento separatista y fuente de chiringuitos izmierdosos.
> ...



No sera por tu falta de adaptacion a lo evolutivo de la especies humana lo tuyo ? cuanta mas cultura maneja el ser humano mas se diferencian las distintas especies y no digamos las que carecen de posibles.
Anda que?


----------



## pagesitofeliz (29 Mar 2022)

BeastMaker dijo:


> TOTALMENTE DE ACUERDO, ES MÁS, LA CALIDAD DE VIDA EN LOS PUEBLOS ES INFINITAMENTE MEJOR QUE EN MADRID.



Ni comparacion , oye.
Anda que.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Abr 2022)

*REPOBLACIÓN O DERROICIÓN*


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (22 Abr 2022)

¿Cuánto dinero hace falta para algo así?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (22 Abr 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> ¿Cuánto dinero hace falta para algo así?



Pues mínimo 80 mil pavels y mucho trabajo y tiempo.

Además en España imposible.

Por eso digo que para esa modalidad eremítica hay pueblos semiabandonados a montón con casas a arreglar o listas para entrar a vivir, traída de agua y electricidad, las calles ya puestas y hasta fibra óptica.


----------



## Alex Cosma (24 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Por eso digo que para esa *modalidad eremítica* hay pueblos semiabandonados a montón con casas a arreglar o listas para entrar a vivir, traída de agua y electricidad, las calles ya puestas y hasta *fibra óptica*.



El eremitismo será con fibra óptica o no será.

En fin... (y eso lo dice, además, alguien que critica el sistema asambleario y que aprueba la existencia del ESTADO; es decir, lo que se dice la cabeza como un sonajero; lo llaman también disonancia cognitiva).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Abr 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> El eremitismo será con fibra óptica o no será.
> 
> En fin... (y eso lo dice, además, alguien que critica el sistema asambleario y que aprueba la existencia del ESTADO; es decir, lo que se dice la cabeza como un sonajero; lo llaman también disonancia cognitiva).



También se llama "alegoría", una figura del lenguaje más a allá de tu comprensión simia.

Ya sabemos que no estás puesto en cosas más complejas que cagar en el corral. 

Y a dormir en paja en el suelo con las vacas, que una cama es de señoritos urbanitas.

Putapénico, a ver si actualizas el guión del personaje, que ya das vergüenza ajena.


----------



## Alex Cosma (24 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> También se llama "alegoría", una figura del lenguaje más a allá de tu comprensión simia.



Alegoría, ya... alegoría.

Si a ti te parece bien que un *eremita *entienda la fibra óptica como un plus para tomar la decisión de establecerse en tal o cual sitio, pues lo reconoces y ya está.

No te avergüences de tu propio ideario de *urbanita derechohabiente bienestarizado*.

*Vivir aislado* (he ahí la "alegoría") pero con fibra óptica.

Repoblación de municipios patriotas con fibra óptica.

Por lo demás, vemos claramente que tu hilo es de 2019 (va para tres años) y apenas has conseguidos llevarlo a las 16 páginas, apenas 3 páginas al año (lo digo por aquello de actualizar el mensaje putapénico).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Abr 2022)

@Talichad






Estas pensando en largarte al campo ?


Deberíamos utilizar este foro para cosas verdaderamente valiosas como por ejemplo que quienes han escapado de las ciudades al campo puedan aportar ayuda con su experiencia y conocimientos a aquellos otros que se lo estén planteando y no lo hagan por dudas y temores . Evitemos que el subforo se...




www.burbuja.info







Alex Cosma dijo:


> Alegoría, ya... alegoría.
> 
> Si a ti te parece bien que un *eremita *entienda la fibra óptica como un plus para tomar la decisión de establecerse en tal o cual sitio, pues lo reconoces y ya está.
> 
> ...



Según tu lógica, tu ratio mensajes/thanks muestra que a nadie le importa lo que dices, profeta del malestar.

En efecto, parece preferible huir de las colmenas para vivir dignamente a malvivir. 

Llámame raro, pobrista.


----------



## Alex Cosma (24 Abr 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Según tu lógica, tu ratio mensajes/thanks muestra que a nadie le importa lo que dices, profeta del *malestar*.



Tu ratio es de 2,3, que no creo que sea para tirar cohetes.
Mi ratio es de 1,5, que no creo que signifique que "a nadie le importe".

Pero para ti debe ser que hay un mundo entre 2,3 y 1,5.
Así funciona tu cabeza...

Además, el mero hecho de que también uses el término MALESTAR significa que me das la razón en cuanto a tu bienestarismo.
Curiosa tu manera de criticarme dándome la razón.
Ahora quizá sea conveniente que nos expliques por qué para ti el bienestarismo es algo por lo que luchar (y no uno cualquiera, sino uno con ESTADO... ese ESTADO del que dices HUIR, al mismo tiempo que lo SOSTIENES con el 100% de tu ideario y acciones).



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> En efecto, parece preferible *huir *de las colmenas para vivir dignamente a malvivir.



*Huir *es de cobardes... y como tú usas ese término, y no otro, pues significa que lo eres, eres cobarde.

Ir al medio rural para HACER LA REVOLUCIÓN, que es lo que yo propongo, es una cosa muy diferente a tu propuesta 100% sistémica.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 May 2022)

No proyectes, indocumentado analfahistórico.

Tu robolución mierdosa es 100% sistémica, una garantía de fracaso y miseria para desmoralizar a los que se plantean huir antes de que suba la marea marrónida, única forma de resistir ante lo que se nos viene encima.



Alex Cosma dijo:


> Tu ratio es de 2,3, que no creo que sea para tirar cohetes.
> Mi ratio es de 1,5, que no creo que signifique que "a nadie le importe".
> 
> Pero para ti debe ser que hay un mundo entre 2,3 y 1,5.
> ...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 May 2022)

Los marranazis follaborreles otanistas ya avisan de que se nos viene el tsunami marrónido, cargándole el muerto a otro, claro está:









Putin planea una crisis alimentaria en África para inundar Europa de inmigrantes


Todos esos inmigrantes habría que meterlos en las casas de los pro Putin del foro. Putin planea una crisis alimentaria en África para inundar Europa de inmigrantes Bombardeando silos ucranianos y subiendo los precios del grano ruso, Vladimir Putin ha extendido el campo de batalla al...




www.burbuja.info





Aún estáis a tiempo de huir de las colmenas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> No proyectes, indocumentado analfahistórico.
> 
> Tu robolución mierdosa es 100% sistémica, una garantía de fracaso y miseria para desmoralizar a los que se plantean huir antes de que suba la marea marrónida, única forma de resistir ante lo que se nos viene encima.



Sigue huyendo... sigue.
Patriotas *repobladores *que huyen...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> Sigue huyendo... sigue.
> Patriotas *repobladores *que huyen...



Y tú sigue haciendo el ridículo para subirme el hilo. En efecto, los mozárabes huían del yugo mahometano para repoblar los reinos cristianos.


----------



## Alex Cosma (2 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y tú sigue haciendo el ridículo para subirme el hilo. En efecto, los mozárabes huían del yugo mahometano para repoblar los reinos cristianos.



La "repoblación" fue hacia el sur, no hacia el norte, y fue a medida que se fue venciendo al invasor.

Lo que tú llamas "repoblación" ni fue repoblación ni fue huida; primero porque el norte ya estaba poblado, y segundo porque no huían para tener "fibra óptica" (tal y como tú necesitas para huir al medio rural), sino para, de facto, hacer lo que luego hicieron, coger fuerzas para reconquistar el territorio perdido.

Y todo ello lo hizo sobre todo el PUEBLO LLANO y sus milicias concejiles, más que tus queridas mesnadas reales (tal es tu servilismo con el PODER, con aquél si hubieras vivido en aquella época, y con el actual).

Por lo demás, el mero hecho de que normalmente te refieras a ratios y/o importancia de hilos y foreros, ya dice bastante acerca de cuales son tus prioridades (insatisfechas, por cierto).


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> La "repoblación" fue hacia el sur, no hacia el norte, y fue a medida que se fue venciendo al invasor.
> 
> Lo que tú llamas "repoblación" ni fue repoblación ni fue huida; primero porque el norte ya estaba poblado, y segundo porque no huían para tener "fibra óptica" (tal y como tú necesitas para huir al medio rural), sino para, de facto, hacer lo que luego hicieron, coger fuerzas para reconquistar el territorio perdido.
> 
> ...



Veo que no tienes ni puta idea de quienes fueron los mozárabes y su importancia en el reino asturleonés, como tampoco tienes ni puta idea de los fueros ni de la Historia de España y has demostrado repetidas veces.

Deberías probar a leer un poco y desasnarte en ver de vociferar estupideces para quedar en evidencia.


----------



## Alex Cosma (6 May 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Veo que no tienes ni puta idea de quienes fueron los mozárabes y su importancia en el reino asturleonés, como tampoco tienes ni puta idea de los fueros ni de la Historia de España y has demostrado repetidas veces.
> 
> Deberías probar a leer un poco y desasnarte en ver de vociferar estupideces para quedar en evidencia.



1- Los mozárabes hicieron lo que yo digo, no lo que tú dices (tú dices que el PUEBLO NUNCA HA SIDO NADA). Y lo que yo digo es que fue sobre todo el PUEBLO LLANO (incluidos mozárabes) y sus milicias los que derrotaron al invasor.
2- Los fueros fueron la evolución en negativo (pero aún con cierta soberanía) de los concejos. Y lo que tú lees (sin entender lo que lees) sobre que el rey "otorgaba" tal o cual fuero, no significaba que el rey (supuestamente todopoderoso y benevolente él) concediera un fuero al PUEBLO, sino que se limitaba a sancionar (en tanto que aprobar) los acuerdos previos entre concejo, nobleza, etc. que éstos presentaban al rey, funcionando éste en tanto que notario o en última instancia mediador (en el caso de no acuerdos).

Por cierto, si crees que el PUEBLO LLANO NUNCA HA SIDO NADA SIN EL REY O SIN ALGUIEN PODEROSO QUE LE DIRIJA, ¿cómo harás ahora, en pleno siglo XXI, esa repoblación mediante una red de municipios patriotas? ¿Quién es tu rey? ¿Quizá tú?

¿Cuál es tu mesías?

A la vista está que tú ni un millón como tú vais a hacer nada, más que cagaros en los pantalones y lloriquear en los foros...

Todos los que esperáis (porque esperáis) que llegue un líder a salvar a PUEBLO sois mesiánicos.

Texto de 2011:

_*Mesianismo moderno: La mentalidad mesiánica se saca de quicio en desesperadas búsquedas profanas de un agente futuro proyectado en la política, la ciencia, la historia, creencias neo-espiritualistas, etc. Porque poco importa cómo se llamen y se definan, los inconscientes mesiánicos modernos comparten algo: creer en alguien o algo exterior que llegará en un futuro más o menos próximo. Entre ellos discuten, se critican y se combaten con dureza. Todos esperan.*_

*Los neo-nazis esperan el regreso de su amado Führer y su batalla final. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven partidos de fútbol y pegan palizas a mendigos e indigentes.

Los comunistas esperan el fin del capitalismo y la abolición de las clases sociales. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Consumen, se disfrazan de pordioseros, y nos aburren en las tertulias de bar.

Los transhumanistas esperan “la superación de la condición humana” a través de la tecnología. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Leen revistas de divulgación científica, manosean su e-phone, y se atiborran a pastillas para aplacar su miedo a la muerte.

Los ecologistas esperan que la ciencia ambientalista arroje un modelo de producción “sustentable”. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Se jactan de su santidad ciudadana por ir al trabajo en bicicleta eléctrica, darse duchas de dos minutos y pagar el impuesto revolucionario de lo “ecológicamente correcto”.

Los raeliano-ufológicos esperan que llegue un comandante interestelar y les lleve en su nave espacial. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven películas de Hollywood sobre marcianitos, se ponen gorritos estrafalarios, y visten camisetas con el mensaje “I want to believe”.

Los miembros de los partidos políticos esperan que su partido llegue al gobierno con su mesías negro, su mesías mujer o su mesías gay. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Ven la tele, leen sus periódicos ideológicos, y opinan sobre nimiedades en sus blogs y redes sociales.

Los new-age esperan la era astrológica de Acuario, la llegada de un meteorito, o el año 2012. ¿Qué hacen mientras esperan? Hablar grandilocuentemente sobre “consciencia” y “evolución” mientras dan la tabarra con las dietas macrobióticas, los cristales de cuarzo y los cuencos tibetanos.*

_*Todos esperan. Todos esperan. Todos esperan.*_* ¿Qué tienen de peculiar estos mesiánicos modernos? Pues que a éstos, además de esperar, les da por hacer el canelo.*

Ibn asad


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 May 2022)

Alex Cosma dijo:


> 1- Los mozárabes hicieron lo que yo digo, no lo que tú dices (tú dices que el PUEBLO NUNCA HA SIDO NADA). Y lo que yo digo es que fue sobre todo el PUEBLO LLANO (incluidos mozárabes) y sus milicias los que derrotaron al invasor.
> 2- Los fueros fueron la evolución en negativo (pero aún con cierta soberanía) de los concejos. Y lo que tú lees (sin entender lo que lees) sobre que el rey "otorgaba" tal o cual fuero, no significaba que el rey (supuestamente todopoderoso y benevolente él) concediera un fuero al PUEBLO, sino que se limitaba a sancionar (en tanto que aprobar) los acuerdos previos entre concejo, nobleza, etc. que éstos presentaban al rey, funcionando éste en tanto que notario o en última instancia mediador (en el caso de no acuerdos).
> 
> Por cierto, si crees que el PUEBLO LLANO NUNCA HA SIDO NADA SIN EL REY O SIN ALGUIEN PODEROSO QUE LE DIRIJA, ¿cómo harás ahora, en pleno siglo XXI, esa repoblación mediante una red de municipios patriotas? ¿Quién es tu rey? ¿Quizá tú?
> ...



Tienes que empezar a diferenciar entre tus delirios y la realidad histórica, y sobre todo cambiar de camello; quizá así hagas menos el ridículo.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Jun 2022)

Arriba hilo, arriba España.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Jun 2022)

Tonto el que no haya huido aún.


----------



## Sardónica (18 Jun 2022)

Y AL FINAL ACABAMOS EN REDUCTOS COMO LOS INDIOS AMERICANOS.

LO QUE HAY QUE HACER ES ECHAR A TODOS LOS INVASORES.


----------



## Barracuda (18 Jun 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Tonto el que no haya huido aún.



¿ A donde ?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (18 Jun 2022)

Barracuda dijo:


> ¿ A donde ?



A cualquier lugar con menos de 50 mil habitantes.


----------



## Barracuda (18 Jun 2022)

aprobao  


Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> A cualquier lugar con menos de 50 mil habitantes.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (19 Jun 2022)

El NWO ensayando el colapso: 






Crisis: - Relato de un occidental en Sri Lanka. De gran interés.


Sacado de Reddit, lo dejo en spoiler y apunto que es un AMA, por si queréis leer comentarios. Soy un expatriado occidental en Sri Lanka, que en 6 meses ha pasado de ser una sociedad vibrante, próspera y funcional a lo que día a día se está convirtiendo en un colapso total. Todavía no son...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jun 2022)

¿Cómo sobrevivir a la guerra de quinta generación que quiere reducir a la Humanidad a la esclavitud?

Formando una sociedad y una economía paralelas









Your Guide to Fifth-Generation Warfare


by James Corbett corbettreport.com March 27, 2022 We're in the middle of a world-changing war right now. Oh, I don't mean the war in Ukraine, the one that all the media are asking you to focus your attention on. Yes, that conflict continues to escalate. and every day there are new stories about...




corbettreport.substack.com


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (20 Jun 2022)

Otra bonita razón para huir:






Multitas de 4000-5000 € para conductores que entran por error con sus coches viejos en Madrid


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/5017544/0/miles-de-conductores-reciben-multas-sorpresa-tras-acceder-durante-meses-por-error-al-area-de-bajas-emisiones-de-plaza-eliptica/




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Jul 2022)

En septiembre se corta luz y gas en España. Sanchez activará Ley de Seguridad Nacional ante Disturbios. Okdiario


Pedro Sánchez crea un comité de crisis por temor a un estallido social ante los "seguros" cortes de luz y gas Será en septiembre al final. Cortes de luz, debido a la falta de gas (centrales eléctricas de ciclo combinado). Ha creado un comité de crisis para así activar ley de seguridad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Jul 2022)

Andan surgiendo por ahí hilos de imitadores cutres


----------



## unaburbu (30 Jul 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Andan surgiendo por ahí hilos de imitadores cutres



Y ridículos. Este es el hilo oficial.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Jul 2022)

Y que la capital sea donde vive Nazaret.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (13 Ago 2022)

Eso es algo que se sobreentiende, la licencia de caza no da mucho problema, pero es un coste y un engorro burocrático, y hay que tener armero y tal.

Por lo demás, es el último recurso.

Imagina que el Doc Biruelo cierra el cuartel de la Benemérita y lo convierte en una granja donde criar piaras de MENAS.

Pues con anticiparse y que arda misteriosamente no hace falta recurrir a las escopetas. Y como es un municipio patriótico, Fuenteovejuna, señor.

Imagina que Monsanto se las apaña para hacerse con chorrecientas hectáreas para cultivar transgénicos. Pues vuela misteriosamente la presa, o tiene una fuga, y el regadío se convierte en secano mientras la reparación se dilata durante décadas por los permisos municipales.

¿Qué quieren poner molinillos en los montes comunales? Pues puede haber votación en contra y 1001 averías si el bobierno y la eléctrica se ponen tontos.

¿Ana Putricia Botín compra una finca para hacerse un burdel? Los incendios intencionados son el pan de cada día en verano.

Etc, etc.

La resistencia pasiva terruñera es sorprendentemente vigorosa.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Ago 2022)

Aún estáis a tiempo de HUIR para salvar vuestra vida y dineros.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (21 Sep 2022)

Opinión: - ¿Notáis el miedo en vuestro entorno? OS CUENTO lo que he visto...


Hoy he vuelto al trabajo y varias cositas: han despedido a 2 personas y en mi buzón de emails (trabajo en una agencia de marketing) habían propuestas de grandes empresas para posponer campañas publicitarias para finales de Noviembre en vez de finales de este mes (para pagar menos y juntarlas con...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Nov 2022)

*HUYID, INSENSATOS*


----------



## Persea (8 Dic 2022)

pueblos comprendidos en el eje murcia-almeria, provincias limitrofes, parecen apropiados para este proposito







el verde representa vox y azul el PP (elecciones generales)


----------



## Topacio (10 Dic 2022)

VP


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Dic 2022)

Persea dijo:


> pueblos comprendidos en el eje murcia-almeria, provincias limitrofes, parecen apropiados para este proposito
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1284998
> 
> ...



Murcia es un creciente núcleo de resistencia sureño.


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Ene 2023)

Morenito Winter dijo:


> ¿Quién se iría a esos pueblos perdidos: hombres de +45 años divorciados o solteros? Vaya panorama.



Se prometen caravanas de mujeres


----------



## BikeroII (2 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Muchos estáis tan *hasta la polla del infierno izmierdista hispanistaní *como un servidor. El vacunazismo no es más que otra cabeza de la hidra totalitaria. Hay que tomar ejemplo de nuestra Historia, recordando la Repoblación, y crear reductos patriotas donde salvaguardar el recuerdo de la Nación Española, mientras aún sea posible una acción coordinada.
> 
> *1. LA POSIBILIDAD AUTONÓMICA*
> 
> ...



Porque ponéis la bandera de la India. Si cuando digo que los españoles mitad gitanos y mitad moros...

Que cojones vais a poblar los españoles si no sois capaces de salir del bar...putos vagos....


----------



## BikeroII (2 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Murcia es un creciente núcleo de resistencia sureño.



Siempre que no os falte vuestra páguita para vagos...


----------



## Tackler (2 Ene 2023)

Todo municipio patriota iría bien y luego querría ser invadido por progres y moronegrada amparándose en la libertad de la Constitución. Pasaría bien si España se separará en dos, una comunista y otra normal.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (2 Ene 2023)

Tackler dijo:


> Todo municipio patriota iría bien y luego querría ser invadido por progres y moronegrada amparándose en la libertad de la Constitución. Pasaría bien si España se separará en dos, una comunista y otra normal.



Querrás decir una facha y otra normal.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Porque ponéis la bandera de la India. Si cuando digo que los españoles mitad gitanos y mitad moros...



Esa bandera no es de la India, sino sudafricana, de los boer blancos y protestantes.


----------



## BikeroII (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> Esa bandera no es de la India, sino sudafricana, de los boer blancos y protestantes.



Ah entonces nazis haciendo cosas nazis.


----------



## nraheston (2 Ene 2023)

Tackler dijo:


> Todo municipio patriota iría bien y luego querría ser invadido por progres y moronegrada amparándose en la libertad de la Constitución. Pasaría bien si España se separará en dos, una comunista y otra normal.



El cinturón bíblico americano es una buena referencia. Casi ningún progre se va allí, porque solo al ver a gente con una pistola por la calle, se sienten horrorizados por su hoplofobia. Tampoco estarían a gusto viendo iglesias o campos de tiro.
Es posible autosegregarse, siempre que defendamos firmemente lo nuestro, e incentivemos a los nuevos residentes a adaptarse o irse, sin término medio.
Un progre no podría vivir en un pueblo católico, donde en las farmacias no se venden píldoras anticonceptivas ni preservativos, por poner un ejemplo.








Conoce Ave María Florida, una Ciudad donde Todo es Católico







forosdelavirgen.org


----------



## BikeroII (2 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> El cinturón bíblico americano es una buena referencia. Casi ningún progre se va allí, porque solo al ver a gente con una pistola por la calle, se sienten horrorizados por su hoplofobia. Tampoco estarían a gusto viendo iglesias o campos de tiro.
> Es posible autosegregarse, siempre que defendamos firmemente lo nuestro, e incentivemos a los nuevos residentes a adaptarse o irse, sin término medio.
> Un progre no podría vivir en un pueblo católico, donde en las farmacias no se venden píldoras anticonceptivas ni preservativos, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...


----------



## machotafea (2 Ene 2023)

Repoblar el que, la puta españa?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Ene 2023)

Tackler dijo:


> Todo municipio patriota iría bien y luego querría ser invadido por progres y moronegrada amparándose en la libertad de la Constitución. Pasaría bien si España se separará en dos, una comunista y otra normal.



Ver respuesta anterior:



Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Eso es algo que se sobreentiende, la licencia de caza no da mucho problema, pero es un coste y un engorro burocrático, y hay que tener armero y tal.
> 
> Por lo demás, es el último recurso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Ene 2023)

BikeroII dijo:


> Siempre que no os falte vuestra páguita para vagos...



Cree el masón que todos son de su condición.


----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir una facha y otra normal.



NO. Los anormales son los que creen las mierdas que escribio Marx harto de porros y vino.


----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)

nraheston dijo:


> El cinturón bíblico americano es una buena referencia. Casi ningún progre se va allí, porque solo al ver a gente con una pistola por la calle, se sienten horrorizados por su hoplofobia. Tampoco estarían a gusto viendo iglesias o campos de tiro.
> Es posible autosegregarse, siempre que defendamos firmemente lo nuestro, e incentivemos a los nuevos residentes a adaptarse o irse, sin término medio.
> Un progre no podría vivir en un pueblo católico, donde en las farmacias no se venden píldoras anticonceptivas ni preservativos, por poner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...











Meet the Forero Family


Veronica and Luis (“Lucho”) were both born and raised in Colombia. Lucho Forero is an electrical engineer with an M.B.A. and a degree in Marketing. In 2000, he accepted a job in telecommunications.…




avemarialiving-com.translate.goog


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> NO. Los anormales son los que creen las mierdas que escribio Marx harto de porros y vino.



¿Los comuneros de Castilla eran marxistas o le daban a los porros y al vino? 









Comunero - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## nraheston (3 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Meet the Forero Family
> 
> 
> Veronica and Luis (“Lucho”) were both born and raised in Colombia. Lucho Forero is an electrical engineer with an M.B.A. and a degree in Marketing. In 2000, he accepted a job in telecommunications.…
> ...



Muy chulo, es una historia de amor muy bonita, y yo también deseo tener al menos 5 hijos con mi futura esposa  

Gracias por ponerla traducida


----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¿Los comuneros de Castilla eran marxistas o le daban a los porros y al vino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los comuneros eran el equivalente a la ultraderecha actual que lucha contra las elites socialistas.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Los comuneros eran el equivalente a la ultraderecha actual que lucha contra las elites socialistas.



Por eso defendían la propiedad comunal, ¿no?


----------



## Persea (3 Ene 2023)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Por eso defendían la propiedad comunal, ¿no?



Decian que el rey(gobierno) tenia demasiado poder de administracion sobre sus bienes (los de los comuneros).


----------



## Paddy McAloon (3 Ene 2023)

Persea dijo:


> Decian que el rey(gobierno) tenia demasiado poder de administracion sobre sus bienes (los de los comuneros).



Me parece que no te enteras de nada. ¿Tienes la ESO?


----------



## Hermericus (4 Ene 2023)

El mejor hilo del hijtoriador cazurro.

Mis dies.


----------

